# Melody of the day



## helenora

It's an evening here and I'm listening... My favorite of this evening is " Ombra mai fu" with Cecilia Bartoli . It has a hypnotizing effect on me, can't stop listening to it.... non-stop listening to one aria LOL




and I love this lyrics.

Tender and beautiful fronds
of my beloved plane tree,
let Fate smile upon you.
May thunder, lightning, and storms
never disturb your dear peace,
nor may you by blowing winds be profaned.

Never was a shade
of any plant
dearer and more lovely,
or more sweet.

Please, share your melodie of the day, if it has nice lyrics, it's even for the better 

PS Not sure if there is similar thread


----------



## Pugg

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment.
chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.

J'ai tout quitté pour l'ingrate Sylvie.
(or Tu m'as quitté pour la belle Sylvie.)
Elle me quitte et prend un autre amant.
(or Elle te quitte pour un autre amant.)

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment.
chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.

Tant que cette eau coulera doucement
vers ce ruisseau qui borde la prairie,

Je t'aimerai me répétait Sylvie.
L'eau coule encore. Elle a changé pourtant.

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment.
chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.

The pleasure of love lasts only a moment
The grief of love lasts a lifetime.

I gave up everything for ungrateful Sylvia,
(or You gave me up for the beautiful Sylvia,)
She is leaving me for another lover.
(or She is leaving you for another lover.)

The pleasure of love lasts only a moment,
The grief of love lasts a lifetime.

"As long as this water will run gently
Towards this brook which borders the meadow,

I will love you", Sylvia told me repeatedly.
The water still runs, but she has changed.

The pleasure of love lasts only a moment,
The grief of love lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My favourite ever Duparc song, and this is my favourite version of it.

Dans ton cœur dort un clair de lune,	
Un doux clair de lune d'été,	
Et pour fuir la vie importune,	
Je me noierai dans ta clarté.

J'oublierai les douleurs passées,	
Mon amour, quand tu berceras	
Mon triste cœur et mes pensées	
Dans le calme aimant de tes bras.

Tu prendras ma tête malade,	
Oh! quelquefois sur tes genoux,	
Et lui diras une ballade	
Qui semblera parler de nous;

Et dans tes yeux pleins de tristesses,	
Dans tes yeux alors je boirai	
Tant de baisers et de tendresses,	
Que peut-être je guérirai.

In your heart sleeps a moonlight,
a soft summer's moonlight,
and, to flee from importunate life,
I shall drown myself in your brightness.

I shall forget past sufferings,
my beloved, when you cradle
my sad heart and my thoughts
in the loving peace of your arms.

Oh! Sometimes you will take 
my sick head upon your knees,
and will tell it a ballad
which will seem to speak of us;

and in your eyes full of sorrows,
in your eyes then I shall drink
so many kisses and tokens of love,
that perhaps I shall recover.

© translated by Christopher Goldsack


----------



## pjang23

Fauré's Les Roses d'Ispahan, Op.39/4 performed by Elly Ameling and Dalton Baldwin. Evocative, exotic, and enchanting.






"…as in Chausson's La Caravane we are made to feel the sway of the camels as we ride across the desert sands; we also feel the heat and the lassitude and smouldering longing - always moderated by Fauréan courtesy of course. The apostrophized Leilah is Bizet's Arab hostess come of age, for here oriental evocation is thoroughly assimilated, deep in the heart of the mélodie." [Johnson, Graham & Stokes, Richard: "A French Song Companion", Oxford University Press, New York, 2000, P.164]

Les roses d'Ispahan dans leur gaîne de mousse,
Les jasmins de Mossoul, les fleurs de l'oranger,
Ont un parfum moins frais, ont une odeur moins douce,
Ô blanche Léïlah! que ton souffle léger.

Ta lèvre est de corail et ton rire léger
Sonne mieux que l'eau vive et d'une voix plus douce.
Mieux que le vent joyeux qui berce l'oranger,
Mieux que l'oiseau qui chante au bord d'un nid de mousse.

Ô Leïlah! depuis que de leur vol léger
Tous les baisers ont fui de ta lèvre si douce
Il n'est plus de parfum dans le pâle oranger,
Ni de céleste arome aux roses dans leur mousse.

Oh! que ton jeune amour, ce papillon léger,
Revienne vers mon coeur d'une aile prompte et douce.
Et qu'il parfume encor [les fleurs]1 de l'oranger,
Les roses d'Ispahan dans leur gaîne de mousse.

The roses of Ispahan in their sheath of moss,
the jasmines of Mosul, the orange blossoms,
have a fragrance less fresh, an aroma less sweet,
O pale Leila, than your light breath!

Your lips are coral and your light laughter
has a softer and lovelier sound than rippling water,
lovelier than the joyous breeze that rocks the orange-tree,
lovelier than the bird that sings near its nest of moss.

O Leila, ever since in their airy flight
all the kisses have fled from your lips so sweet,
there is no longer any fragrance from the pale orange-tree,
no heavenly aroma from the roses in the moss.

Oh, if only your youthful love, that light butterfly,
would return to my heart on swift and gentle wings,
and perfume once more the orange blossom
and the roses of Ispahan in their sheath of moss.

© by Peter Low


----------



## Pugg

Eleanor Steber "Villanelle" Berlioz

1. Villanelle

Quand viendra la saison nouvelle,
Quand auront disparu les froids,
Tous les deux nous irons, ma belle,
Pour cueillir le muguet aux bois.
Sous nos pieds égrenant les perles
Que l'on voit au matin trembler.
Nous irons écouter les merles siffler.

Le printemps est venu, ma belle,
C'est le mois des amants béni;
Et l'oiseau satinant son aile,
Dit ses vers au rebord du nid.
Oh! Viens donc, sur ce banc de mousse
Pour parler de nos beaux amours,
Et dis-moi de ta voix si douce,
Toujours!

Loin, bien loin, égarant nos courses,
Faisant fuir le lapins caché,
Et le daim, au miroir des sources
Admirant son grand bois penché;
Puis chez nous, tout heureux, tout aisés,
En paniers enlaçant nos doigts,
Revenons, rapportant des fraises des bois.

Villanelle

When the new season has come,
when the cold has disappeared,
together we will go, my lovely one,
to gather lilies-of the valley in the woods.
Beneath our feet picking the pearls
that one sees trembling in the morning.
We will go to hear the blackbirds whistle.

Spring has come, my lovely one,
this is the month blessed by lovers;
and the bird, smoothing its wing,
speaks its verses from the rim of its nest.
Oh! Come here, onto this mossy bank
to speak of our beautiful love,
and say to me, in your sweet voice,
Forever!

Far, very far, wandering from our path,
setting to flight the hidden rabbit,
and the buck, in the mirror of the spring
admiring its great twisted antlers;
then home, all happy and at ease,
lacing our fingers together like baskets,
we'll return, carrying wild strawberries


----------



## helenora

Today Lieder
My favorite Rita Streich *Schuman "Die Lotusblume" *





Die Lotosblume ängstigt
Sich vor der Sonne Pracht,
Und mit gesenktem Haupte
Erwartet sie träumend die Nacht.

Der Mond, der ist ihr Buhle,
Er weckt sie mit seinem Licht,
Und ihm entschleiert sie freundlich
Ihr frommes Blumengesicht.

Sie blüht und glüht und leuchtet,
Und starret stumm in die Höh;
Sie duftet und weinet und zittert
Vor Liebe und Liebesweh!

The Lotus flower fears
before the suns splendour,
and with drooping head
she dreamily awaits the night.

The moon, he is her lover.
He wakes her with his light
and to him she happily unveils
her devoted flower-face.

She blooms and glows and shines
and stares mute in the heavens.
She exhales and weeps and trembles
with love and love's pain.


----------



## Pugg

Les filles de cadix Leo Delibes

Nous venions de voir le taurreau,
Trois garçon, trois fillettes,
Sur la pelouse il faisait beau
Et nous dansions un boléro
Au son des castagnettes.
'Dites-moi, ce matin,
Si j'ai bonne mine,
Vous me trouvez la taille fine?…
Les filles de Cadix aiment assez cela!'

Et nous dansions un boléro,
Un soir c'était dimanche
Vers nous s'en vint un hidalgo,
Cousu d'or, la plume au chapeau,
Et le poing sur la hanche:
'Si tu veux,
Cet or est à toi.
Beau sire,
Passez votre chemin, beau sire...
Les filles de Cadix n'entendent pas cela!
Ah! ah!'

Et nous dansions un boléro,
Au pied de la colline,
Sur le chemin passait Diègo,
Qui pour tout bien n'a qu'un manteau
Et qu'une mandoline:
'La belle aux doux yeux,
Je suis jaloux,
Jaloux, jaloux,
Jaloux! jaloux! quelle sottise!
Les filles de Cadix craignent ce défaut-là!'
Try to align
Engels vertaling
The girls from Cadiz

We had just seen the bull,
Three boys, three girls,
On the lawn it was sunny
And we were dancing a bolero
At the sound of the castanets.
'Tell me, this morning,
If I look well,
Do you think my waist is slim?…
The girls of Cadiz tend to love that!'

And we were dancing a bolero,
One Sunday evening
A hidalgo came to us,
Dressed in gold, with a feather on his hat,
And his fist on his hip:
'If you want,
This gold is yours.
Fair sir,
Go your way, fair sir...
The girls of Cadiz don't understand that!
Ah! ah!'

And we were dancing a bolero,
Down the hill,
On the way went Diego,
Who counts just a coat for his possessions
And a mandolin:
'The fair soft-eyed lady,
I am jealous,
Jealous, jealous,
Jealous! jealous! what a folly!
The girls of Cadiz fear this flaw!'


----------



## Biwa

I've been playing this one a lot recently.

Händel - Theodora : As with rosy


----------



## Pugg

Mid pleasures and palaces though we may roam,
Be it ever so humble, there's no place like home;
A charm from the skies seems to hallow us there,
Which seek thro' the world, is ne'er met elsewhere.
Home! Home!
Sweet, sweet home!
There's no place like home
There's no place like home!


----------



## helenora

Dame Joan Sutherland made me think of Dame Kiri Te Kanawa singing Pokarekare ana


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming *

Beim Schlafengehen"

("Going to sleep") (Text: Hermann Hesse)

Nun der Tag mich müd gemacht,
soll mein sehnliches Verlangen
freundlich die gestirnte Nacht
wie ein müdes Kind empfangen.

Hände, lasst von allem Tun
Stirn, vergiss du alles Denken,
Alle meine Sinne nun
wollen sich in Schlummer senken.

Und die Seele unbewacht
will in freien Flügen schweben,
um im Zauberkreis der Nacht
tief und tausendfach zu leben.

Now that I am wearied of the day,
my ardent desire shall happily receive
the starry night
like a sleepy child.

Hands, stop all your work.
Brow, forget all your thinking.
All my senses now
yearn to sink into slumber.

And my unfettered soul
wishes to soar up freely
into night's magic sphere
to live there deeply and thousandfold.

Now day has wearied me,
O restless mind, turn mild,
welcome the starry night,
just like a tired child.

Leave off all labour, hands,
forget all thinking, brow;
my senses yearn to sink
into a slumber now.

And my unguarded soul
shall soar to heights untold,
to live within night's spell -
deeply, a thousandfold.

Translation: Christina Egan


----------



## Pugg

Dame Kri te Kanawa

Pastrè dè délaï l'aïo,
As gaïré dè buon tèms?
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.
Pastré lou prat faï flour,
Li cal gorda toun troupel.
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.
Pastré couci foraï,
En obal io lou bel riou!
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.

[English translation]

Shepherd across the river,
You're hardly having a good time,
Sing baïlèro lèrô
No, I'm not,
And you, too, can sing baïlèro

Shepherd, the meadows are in bloom.
You should graze your flock on this side,
Sing baïlèro lèrô
The grass is greener in the meadows on this side,
Baïlèro lèrô

Shepherd, the water divides us,
And I can't cross it,
Sing baïlèro lèrô
Then I'll come down and find you,
Baïlèro lèrô


----------



## Pugg

Reviens, reviens, ma bien-aimée !
Comme une fleur loin du soleil,
La fleur de ma vie est fermée,
Loin de ton sourire vermeil.

Entre nos coeurs [tant de]1 distance !
Tant d'espace entre nos baisers !
Ô sort amer! ô dure absence !
Ô grands désirs inapaisés !

D'ici là-bas que de campagnes,
Que de villes et de hameaux,
Que de vallons et de montagnes,
À lasser le pied des chevaux !

Au pays qui me prend ma belle,
Hélas! si je pouvais aller ;
Et si mon corps avait une aile
Comme mon âme pour voler !

Par-dessus [les]2 vertes collines,
Les montagnes au front d'azur,
Les champs rayés et les ravines,
J'irais d'un vol rapide et sûr.

Le corps ne suit pas la pensée;
Pour moi, mon âme, va tout droit,
Comme une colombe blessée,
[S'abattre]3 au rebord de son toit.

Descends dans sa gorge divine,
Blonde et fauve comme de l'or,
Douce comme un duvet d'hermine,
Sa gorge, mon royal trésor ;

Et dis, mon âme, à cette belle :
«[Tu sais bien qu'il compte les jours!]4
Ô ma colombe! à tire d'aile,
Retourne au nid de nos amours.»

Return, return, my beloved!
Language: English after the French (Français)

Return, return, my beloved!
Like a flower far from the sun,
The flower of my life is shut,
Far from your rosy smile!

Between our hearts such distance!
Such space between our kisses!
O bitter destiny! O harsh absence! 
O great, unappeasable desires!

Between here and there what lands,
What cities and hamlets,
What valleys and montains,
To exhaust the feet of horses!

To the land that has taken my love
Ah! if only I could go;
If only my body had wings
With which to fly, like my soul!

Over [the]1 green hills,
Over mountains with azure brows,
Over scraped fields and ravines,
I would go in rapid and secure flight.

The body does not obey the thought;
For me, my soul goes straight ahead
And, like a wounded dove,
Collapses upon the edge of her roof.

Lower yourself onto that divine bosom,
As lovely and burnished as gold, 
As soft as an ermine duvet,
Her bosom, my royal treasure;

And say, my soul, to this beauty:
"You know well that he is counting the days!
O my dove! Take flight
And return to the nest of our loves."


----------



## helenora

Après un rêve

Dans un sommeil que charmait ton image
Je rêvais le bonheur, ardent mirage;
Tes yeux étaient plus doux, ta voix pure et sonore,
Tu rayonnais comme un ciel éclairé par l'aurore.
Tu m'appelais et je quittais la terre
Pour m'enfuir avec toi vers la lumière;
Les cieux pour nous, entr'ouvraient leurs nues,
Splendeurs inconnues, lueurs divines entrevues...

Hélas! Hélas, triste réveil des songes!
Je t'appelle, ô nuit, rends-moi tes mensonges;
Reviens, reviens radieuse,
Reviens, ô nuit mystérieuse!

After a dream

In a sleep which your image charmed
I dreamed of happiness, ardent mirage;
your eyes were sweeter, your voice pure and ringing,
you shone like a sky lit up by the dawn.
You were calling me and I was leaving the earth
to flee with you towards the light;
the skies parted their clouds for us,
unknown splendours, divine half-seen gleams...

Alas! Alas! Sad awakening from dreams!
I call on you, o night, give me back your deceits;
come back, come back resplendent,
come back, o mysterious night!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dame Janet Baker always had a special affinity for this wonderful song by Mahler. her tone so hushed and withdrawn. This is one of the greatest pieces of singing even she committed to disc.






'Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen'
(Fünf Rückertlieder, no. 4)

Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen,
Mit der ich sonst viele Zeit verdorben,
Sie hat so lange nichts von mir vernommen,
Sie mag wohl glauben, ich sei gestorben!

Es ist mir auch gar nichts daran gelegen,
Ob sie mich für gestorben hält,
Ich kann auch gar nichts sagen dagegen,
Denn wirklich bin ich gestorben der Welt.

Ich bin gestorben dem Weltgetümmel,
Und ruh' in einem stillen Gebiet!
Ich leb' allein in meinem Himmel,
In meinem Lieben, in meinem Lied!

========

ENGLISH TRANSLATION:

I am lost to the world
with which I used to waste so much time,
It has heard nothing from me for so long
that it may very well believe that I am dead!

It is of no consequence to me
Whether it thinks me dead;
I cannot deny it,
for I really am dead to the world.

I am dead to the world's tumult,
And I rest in a quiet realm!
I live alone in my heaven,
In my love and in my song


----------



## Biwa

Händel - Judas Maccabaeus

See, the conquering hero comes / Sing unto God


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Feldeinsamkeit, Op.86/2

Time always stops when I listen to this song, and particularly Fischer-Dieskau's enchanting performance. Flying in bliss with the clouds in the sky through unending space indeed.






Feldeinsamkeit

Ich ruhe still im hohen grünen Gras
Und sende lange meinen Blick nach oben,
Von Grillen rings umschwirrt ohn Unterlaß,
Von Himmelsbläue wundersam umwoben.

Die schönen weißen Wolken ziehn dahin
Durchs tiefe Blau, wie schöne stille Träume;
Mir ist, als ob ich längst gestorben bin
Und ziehe selig mit durch ew'ge Räume.

Hermann Allmers (1821-1902)

Field in Solitude

I rest quietly in tall green grass,
And cast my eyes far upward;
Around me crickets chirp unceasing,
The sky's blue magically encloses me.

The beautiful white clouds float past
Through the deep blue, like lovely silent dreams.
It is as if I had been long dead,
And flew in bliss with them through unending space.

Translation: William Mann


----------



## Pugg

Pie Jesu Domine Merciful Lord Jesus

Dona eis requiem Give them rest

Dona eis requiem Give them rest

Pie Jesu Domine Merciful Lord Jesus

Dona eis requiem Give them rest

Dona eis requiem Give them rest

Dona eis Domine Give them Lord

Dona eis requiem Give them rest

Sempeternam requiem Everlasting rest

Sempeternam requiem Everlasting rest

Sempeternam requiem Everlasting rest

Pie Jesu Merciful Jesus

Pie Jesu Domine Merciful Lord Jesus

Dona eis, dona eis Give them, give them

Sempeternam requiem Everlasting rest

Sempeternam requiem Everlasting rest


----------



## pjang23

Debussy: Clair de Lune from Fêtes Galantes I, L.80






You may have heard Debussy's Clair de Lune, but have you heard Debussy's Clair de Lune?  Debussy's mélodies are a very overlooked part of his output, yet full of great gems like this. Both sets of Fêtes Galantes L80 & L104, the Ariettes Oubliées L60 and the Chansons de Bilitis L90 are very worth a good listen.

*Clair de Lune*

Votre âme est un paysage choisi
Que vont charmant masques et bergamasques,
Jouant du luth et dansant, et quasi
Tristes sous leurs déguisements fantasques!

Tout en chantant sur le mode mineur
L'amour vainqueur et la vie opportune.
Ils n'ont pas l'air de croire à leur bonheur,
Et leur chanson se mêle au clair de lune,

Au calme clair de lune triste et beau,
Qui fait rêver, les oiseaux [dans]1 les arbres,
Et sangloter d'extase les jets d'eau,
Les grands jets d'eau sveltes parmi les marbres.

Paul Verlaine (1869)

*Translation*

Your soul is a chosen landscape
charmed by masquers and revellers
playing the lute and dancing and almost
sad beneath their fanciful disguises!

Even while singing, in a minor key,
of victorious love and fortunate living
they do not seem to believe in their happiness,
and their song mingles with the moonlight,

the calm moonlight, sad and beautiful,
which sets the birds in the trees dreaming,
and makes the fountains sob with ecstasy,
the tall slender fountains among the marble statues!

© 2000 by Peter Low


----------



## Pugg

. Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit;
aber ich will euch wieder sehen,
und euer Herz soll sich freuen,
und eure Freude soll niemand von euch nehmen.

(Chor: Ich will euch trösten,
wie einen seine Mutter tröstet.)

Siehet mich an: Ich habe eine kleine Zeit
Mühe und Arbeit gehabt
und habe großen Trost gefunden.

Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit;
aber ich will euch wieder sehen,
und euer Herz soll sich freuen,
und eure Freude soll niemand von euch nehmen.

ich will euch wieder sehen...

John 16:22,
Ecclesiasticus 51:27, Isaiah 66:13

5. And ye now therefore have sorrow:
but I will see you again,
and your heart shall rejoice,
and your joy no man taketh from you.

(Choir: Thee will I comfort
as one whom a mother comforts.)

Look on me: for a short time

I have had sorrow and labour
and have found great comfort.

And ye now therefore have sorrow:
but I will see you again,
and your heart shall rejoice,
and your joy no man taketh from you.
I will see you again…

John 16:22,


----------



## Tsaraslondon

helenora said:


> It's an evening here and I'm listening... My favorite of this evening is " Ombra mai fu" with Cecilia Bartoli . It has a hypnotizing effect on me, can't stop listening to it.... non-stop listening to one aria LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I love this lyrics.
> 
> Tender and beautiful fronds
> of my beloved plane tree,
> let Fate smile upon you.
> May thunder, lightning, and storms
> never disturb your dear peace,
> nor may you by blowing winds be profaned.
> 
> Never was a shade
> of any plant
> dearer and more lovely,
> or more sweet.
> 
> Please, share your melodie of the day, if it has nice lyrics, it's even for the better
> 
> PS Not sure if there is similar thread


Given that the OP has chosen a Handel aria to start the thread, and some of the choices that follow, I am assuming that you don't mean _melodie_ in the more usual sense of a French song, but in general to refer to a piece of solo vocal music.


----------



## helenora

GregMitchell said:


> Given that the OP has chosen a Handel aria to start the thread, and some of the choices that follow, I am assuming that you don't mean _melodie_ in the more usual sense of a French song, but in general to refer to a piece of solo vocal music.


oh, that's right. It can be any melody, not just from French songs. I simply like playing with languages sometimes


----------



## Pugg

Schubert

Auf dem Wasser zu singen
Text: Leopold Graf zu Stollberg
Translation by © Tomoko Yamamoto

Mitten im Schimmer der spiegelnden Wellen
Gleitet, wie Schwäne, der wankende Kahn;
Ach, auf der Freude sanftschimmernden Wellen
Gleitet die Seele dahin wie der Kahn,
Ach, auf der Freude sanftschimmernden Wellen
Gleitet die Seele dahin wie der Kahn;
Denn von dem Himmel herab auf die Wellen
Tanzet das Abendrot rund um den Kahn,
Tanzet das Abendrot rund um den Kahn.

Über den Wipfeln des westlichen Haines
Winket uns freundlich der rötliche Schein;
Unter den Zweigen des östlichen Haines
Säuselt der Kalmus im rötlichen Schein,
Unter den Zweigen des östlichen Haines
Säuselt der Kalmus im rötlichen Schein;
Freude des Himmels und Ruhe des Haines
Atmet die Seel im errötenden Schein,
Atmet die Seel im errötenden Schein.

Ach, es entschwindet mit tauigem Flügel
Mir auf den wiegenden Wellen die Zeit.
Morgen entschwinde mit schimmerndem Flügel
Wieder wie gestern und heute die Zeit,
Morgen entschwinde mit schimmerndem Flügel
Wieder wie gestern und heute die Zeit,
Bis ich auf höherem strahlenden Flügel
Selber entschwinde der wechselnden Zeit,
Selber entschwinde der wechselnden Zeit.
In the midst of the shimmer of reflecting waves
Like swans, glides the bouncing rowboat
Ah, over the joyous, gently-shimmering waves
Glides the soul like the rowboat.
Ah, over the joyous, gently-shimmering waves
Glides the soul like the rowboat.
From the heaven on down the waves
Dances the evening glow around the boat
Dances the evening glow around the boat

Above the top of the western grove
Friendly greets us the red glow;
Below the branches of the eastern grove
The reeds rustle in the red glow.
Below the branches of the eastern grove
The reeds rustle in the red glow.
Heavenly joy and the peace of the groves
The soul breathes in the evening glow,
The soul breathes in the evening glow.

Ah, disappears from me with the dewey wings
On rocking waves, flies the time
Disappears tomorrow on shimmering wings
Just like yesterday and today, flies the time.
Disappears tomorrow on shimmering wings
Just like yesterday and today, flies the time.
Until I myself on more highly radiant wings
Flee from the changing time.
Flee from the changing time.


----------



## Antony

MEndelssohn - Song without words, op. 109 - by Jacqueline du Pre accompanied by Iris du Pre


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have known Delius' songs since the LP era. I have a much played 1987 LP of Benjamin Luxon with David Willison. But I must say this is somewhat eclipsed for sheer beauty by my new disc of the week, which is a disc of Delius songs sung by Yvonne Kenny, accompanied by the excellent Piers Lane, on Hyperion.

This isn't from that disc, but is Yvonne Kenny singing 'Twilight Fancies' from 'Seven Songs from the Norwegian' (1890), dedicated to Frau Nina Grieg. Simple but glorious.






Prinsessen sad højt i sit Jomfrubur,
Smågutten gik nede og blæste på Lur.
"Hvi blæser du altid, ti stille, du Små,
det hæfter min Tanke, som vide vil gå
nu, når Sol går ned."

Prinsessen sad højt i sit Jomfrubur,
Smågutten lod være at blæse på Lur.
"Hvi tier du stille, blæs mere, du Små,
det løfter min Tanke, som vide vil gå,
nu, når Sol går ned."

Prinsessen sad højt i sit Jomfrubur,
Smågutten tog atter og blæste på Lur.
Da græd hun i Aftnen og sukkede ud:
"O sig mig, hvad er det mig fejler, min Gud!"
Nu gik Solen ned.

Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson (1832 - 1910)

Twilight Fancies
English translation after the Norwegian

The Princess look'd forth from her maiden bow'r.
The horn of a herd-boy rang up from below.
"Oh, cease from thy playing, and haunt me no more,
Nor fetter my fancy that freely would soar,
When the sun goes down."

The Princess look'd forth from her maiden bow'r.
But mute was the horn that had call'd from below.
"Oh, why art thou silent? Beguile me once more.
Give wings to my fancy that freely would soar,
When the sun goes down."

The Princess look'd forth from her maiden bow'r.
The call of the horn rose again from below.
She wept in the twilight and bitterly sighed:
"What is it I long for? God help me!" she cried.
And the sun went down.

- Emily Ezust


----------



## Pugg

V. Agnus Dei

Soprano, Mezzo-soprano, and Chorus:
Agnus Dei, qui tollis peccata mundi, dona eis requiem.
Agnus Dei, qui tollis peccata mundi, dona eis requiem sempiternam.

V. Agnus Dei

Soprano, Mezzo-soprano, and Chorus:
Lamb of God, who takes away the sins of the world, grant them rest.
Lamb of God, who takes away the sins of the world, grant them rest everlasting.


----------



## pjang23

A beautiful obscure gem, and one of my favorite works from Schumann.

Spanisches Liederspiel Op.74/4 - "In der nacht"






*In der nacht*

Alle gingen, Herz, zur Ruh,
alle schlafen, nur nicht du.
Denn der hoffnungslose Kummer
scheucht von deinem Bett den Schlummer,
und dein Sinnen schweift in stummer 
Sorge seiner Liebe zu.

Emanuel von Geibel

*Translation*

Everyone has gone, Heart, to their rest;
Everyone sleeps but you,
For affliction without hope
Makes slumber stay away from your bed,
And your thoughts stray in silent
Grief to their Love.

© by Emily Ezust


----------



## Biwa

Felici gl'animi (Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger)

Felici gl'animi 
che greggie guidano 
ne cure sanimi 
nel petto annidano 
di se piacevoli 
i giorni menano 
e dilettevoli 
i cor serenano.
O piacer stabile, 
O povertad'amabile.

Del duo' si ridono 
il sen tranquillano, 
le noi ancidano 
d'ardor sfavillano 
ch'aler vaghissimo 
il cielo indorasi, 
ch'alor bellissimo 
il prato i fiorasi.

Qui nembi horribili 
non si raggirano 
ne crudi sibili 
i venti spirano 
ma nudre l'aria 
d'odori nobile 
ne' scherzi varia 
april' immobile.


----------



## Pugg

Zögernd leise
In des Dunkels nächt'ger [Stille]1
Sind wir hier;
Und den Finger sanft gekrümmt,
Leise, leise,
Pochen wir
An des Liebchens Kammertür.

Doch nun steigend,
Schwellend, schwellend, hebend
Mit vereinter Stimme, laut
Rufen aus wir hochvertraut:
Schlaf du nicht,
Wenn der Neigung Stimme spricht!

Sucht' ein Weiser nah und ferne
Menschen einst mit der Laterne;
Wieviel seltner dann als Gold
Menschen, uns geneigt und hold?
Drum, wenn Freundschaft, Liebe spricht:
Freundin, Liebchen, schlaf du nicht!

Aber was in allen Reichen
Wär' dem Schlummer zu vergleichen?
Drum statt Worten und statt Gaben

Sollst du nun auch Ruhe haben.
Noch ein Grüßchen, noch ein Wort,
Es verstummt dir frohe Weise,
Leise, leise,
Schleichen wir uns, ja, schleichen wir uns wieder fort!

Hesitantly quiet
in the dark of the night's stillness,
we are here,
and, our fingers softly bent,
gently, gently
we knock
at the beloved's chamber door.

And now growing,
swelling, swelling,
with one combined voice, loudly
we call with confidence;
don't sleep
when the voice of love speaks!

A wise man once looked near and far
with a lantern for true human beings;
how much more rare than gold
are those people whom we like and find lovely?
So, when friendship and love speaks,
my friend - my love - don't sleep!

But what of all the riches 
could be as valuable as sleep?
So instead of words and instead of gifts
you should now also have rest.
Just one more greeting, one more word;
then our merry song for you falls silent.
Quietly, quietly,
we steal away, yes we steal away again!


----------



## Antony

Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D 965

Soprano: Elly Ameling
Piano: Jörg Demus
Klarinet: Hans Deinzer

(text nach Wilhelm Müllers Gedicht, "Der Berghirt")

Wenn auf dem höchsten Fels ich steh,
ins tiefe Thal herneider seh,
und singe, und singe,
fern aus dem tiefen, dunkeln Thal
schwingt sich empor der Wiederhall,
der Wiederhall der Klüfte.

Je weiter meine Stimme dringt,
Je heller sie mir wiederklingt,
von unten, von unten.

Mein Liebchen wohnt so weit von mir,
drum sehn ich mich so heiß nach ihr
hinüber, hinüber.

In tiefem Gram verzehr' ich mich,
mir ist die Freude hin,
auf Erden mir die Hoffnung wich,
ich hier so einsam bin,
ich hier so einsam bin.

So sehnend klang im Wald das Lied,
so sehnend klang es durch die Nacht,
die Herzen es zum Himmel zieht
mit wunderbarer Macht.***

Der Frühling will kommen,
der Frühling meine Freud,
nun mach ich mich fertig zum Wandern bereit.

Je weiter meine Stimme dringt,
je heller sie mir widerklingt

===

The Shepherd on the Rock, D 965

When on the highest peak I stand
And look down into the valley below
And sing and sing,
Then from the distant vale's dark depths
The echo soars up towards me,
The echo of the chasm.

The farther my voice carries,
The brighter it echoes back
From below, from far below.
My sweetheart lives so far away,
That's why I long to be with her,
Such longing, o such longing!

By deepest grief I am consumed,
I am robbed of every joy.
Hope has left me here on earth,
Left me full of loneliness.

The sound of longing was heard in the wood,
The sound of longing ran through the night,
Lifting hearts up to heaven
With miraculous power.

But now Spring is on its way,
Spring, that gladdens my heart,
And I make myself ready
To go out walking.

The farther my voice carries,
The brighter it echoes back.


----------



## helenora

*Handel Non disperar*


----------



## pjang23

Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 sung by Schwarzkopf






One of the most beautiful songs penned by Strauss, and my personal favorite of his outside the Four Last Songs (which seem to get virtually all of the attention).

*Wiegenlied*

Träume, träume, du mein süßes Leben,
Von dem Himmel, der die Blumen bringt.
Blüten schimmern da, die [leben]1
Von dem Lied, das deine Mutter singt.

Träume, träume, Knospe meiner Sorgen,
Von dem Tage, da die Blume [sproß;]2
Von dem hellen Blütenmorgen,
Da dein Seelchen sich der Welt [erschloß.]3

Träume, träume, Blüte meiner Liebe,
Von der stillen, von der heilgen Nacht,
Da die Blume seiner Liebe
Diese Welt zum Himmel mir gemacht.

Richard Fedor Leopold Dehmel

*Translation*

Dream, dream, my sweet life,
of the heaven that brings flowers.
Shimmering there are blossoms that [live on]1
the song that your mother is singing.

Dream, dream, bud of my worries,
of the day the flower bloomed;
of the bright morning of blossoming,
when your little soul opened up to the world.

Dream, dream, blossom of my love,
of the quiet, of the holy night
when the flower of his love
made this world a heaven for me.

© by Emily Ezust


----------



## helenora

here is one of my favorite by Strauss





Ja, du weißt es, teure Seele,
Daß ich fern von dir mich quäle,
Liebe macht die Herzen krank,
Habe Dank.

[Hielt ich nicht], der Freiheit Zecher,
Hoch den Amethysten-Becher,
Und du segnetest den Trank,
Habe Dank.

Und beschworst darin die Bösen,
Bis ich, was ich nie gewesen,
[Heilig an das Herz] dir sank,
Habe Dank.

Hermann von Gilm zu Rosenegg

Ah, thou knowest all my anguish,
That apart from thee I languish;
Hearts that love to woe resign,
Thanks be thine!

Once I yearned for freedom's pleasure,
Held on high the wine-filled measure,
Thou didst bless the crimson wine,
Thanks be thine!

And thy love brought me salvation,
While I, filled with adoration,
Hallowed, found love divine,
Thanks be thine!


----------



## Pugg

Cäcilie

Wenn du es wüßtest,
Was träumen heißt von brennenden Küssen,
Von Wandern und Ruhen mit der Geliebten,
Aug in Auge,
Und kosend und plaudernd,
Wenn du es wüßtest,
Du neigtest dein Herz !

Wenn du es wüßtest,
Was bangen heißt in einsamen Nächten,
Um schauert vom Sturm, da niemand tröstet
Milden Mundes die kampfmüde Seele,
Wenn du es wüßtest,
Du kämest[4] zu mir.

Wenn du es wüßtest,
Was leben heißt, umhaucht von der Gottheit
Weltschaffendem Atem,
Zu schweben empor, lichtgetragen,
Zu seligen Höhn,[5]
Wenn du es wüßtest, wenn du es wüßtest,
Du lebtest mit mir.

Cecilia

If you but knew, sweet,
what 'tis to dream of fond, burning kisses,
of wand'ring and resting with the belov'd one;
gazing fondly
caressing and chatting,
could I but tell you,
your heart would assent.

If you but knew, sweet,
the anguish of waking thro' nights long and lonely
and rocked by the storm when no-one is near
to soothe and comfort the strife weary spirit.
Could I but tell you,
you'd come, sweet, to me.

If you but knew, sweet,
what living is, in the creative breath of
God, Lord and Maker
to hover, upborne on dove-like pinions
to regions of light,
if you but knew it, could I but tell you,
you'd dwell, sweet, with me.

English translation by John Bernhoff


----------



## aimee

Schubert's Ave Maria, one of his most popular works


----------



## Metairie Road

Three lovely songs. Two Italian, one French.

Alessandro Scarlatti - Le Violette






Giulio Caccini - Dolcissimo Sospiro






de Bousset - Pourquoy doux Rossignol






Best Wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg

*Joan Sutherland* "Let the bright Seraphim ( listen to that glorious, crystal clear voice):tiphat:

ISRAELITE WOMAN
Let the bright Seraphim in
burning row their loud uplifted
angel-trumpets blow.

Let the cherubic host, in tuneful
choir, touch their immortal
harps with golden wire.

Let the bright Seraphim in
burning row their loud uplifted
angel-trumpets blow


----------



## helenora

Compared to Ave Maria Schubert's Seligkeit is less known  




Ludwig Heinrich Christoph Hölty (1748-1776)
Freuden sonder Zahl
Blühn im Himmelssaal
Engeln und Verklärten,
Wie die Väter lehrten.
O da möcht ich sein
Und mich ewig freun!

Jedem lächelt traut
Eine Himmelsbraut;
Harf und Psalter klinget,
Und man tanzt und singet.
O da möcht ich sein
Und mich ewig freun!

Lieber bleib ich hier,
Lächelt Laura mir
Einen Blick, der saget,
Dass ich ausgeklaget.
Selig dann mit ihr,
Bleib ich ewig hier!

Joys without number
bloom in heaven's hall
of angels and transfigured beings,
just as our fathers taught us.
O, there I would like to be
and rejoice forever!

Upon everyone dearly smiles
a heavenly bride;
harp and psalter resound,
and everyone dances and sings.
O, there I would like to be
and rejoice forever!

But I'd rather remain here
if Laura would smile at me
with one glance that said
I should end my lamenting.
Blissfully then with her,
I would stay here forever!


----------



## Antony

Schubert - Schwestergruß D. 762 
by Janet Baker & Gerald Moore

poem by Franz Seraph Ritter von Bruchmann (1798-1867)

Im Mondenschein
Wall ich auf und ab,
Seh' Totenbein'
Und stilles Grab.

In Geisterhauch
Vorüber [schwebt's],
Wie Flamm' und Rauch,
Vorüber [bebt's];

Aus Nebeltrug
Steigt eine Gestalt,
Ohn Sünd und Lug
Vorüberwallt,

Das Aug so blau,
Der Blick so groß,
Wie in Himmelsau,
Wie in Gottes Schoß;

Ein weiß Gewand
Bedeckt das Bild,
In zarter Hand
Eine Lilie quillt,

In Geisterhauch
Sie zu mir spricht:
»Ich wandre schon
Im reinen Licht,

Seh' Mond und Sonn'
Zu meinem Fuß,
Und leb' in Wonn',
In Engelkuß,

Und all die Lust,
Die ich empfind,
nicht deine Brust
Kennt, Menschenkind!

Wenn du nicht läßt
Den Erdengott,
Bevor dich faßt
Der grause Tod.«

So tönt die Luft,
So saust der Wind,
Zu den Sternen ruft
Das Himmelskind,

Und eh' sie flieht,
Die weiß' Gestalt,
In frischer Blüt'
Sie sich entfalt':

In reiner Flamm'
Schwebt sie empor,
Ohne Schmerz und Harm,
Zu der Engel Chor.

Die Nacht verhüllt
Den heilgen Ort,
Von Gott erfüllt
Sing ich das Wort.

===
Sister's greetings

In the moonlight
I drift up and down,
I see dead limbs
And a still grave.

In the ghostly breeze
Something floats by,
Like flame and smoke,
It whispers past.

From the deceptive mists
Climbs a figure,
Without sin or falsehood,
And it drifts by.

Those eyes so blue,
That gaze so great,
As in heaven's fields,
As in God's lap!

A white gown
Covers the form;
From its tender hand
springs a lily.

In a ghostly whisper
She speaks to me:
"I wander already
in the pure light.

I see the moon and the sun
at my feet,
And I live in bliss,
With the kisses of angels;

And all the joy
that I feel,
your heart cannot know,
child of Mankind!

...Unless you let go
of this earthly god
before you are seized
by terrible Death."

So the air resounds,
So the wind whistles,
To the stars calls
the child of heaven.

And before she flees,
Her white figure
in fresh flowers
she enfolds.

In pure flames
she floats up,
Without pain or injury,
To the angel's choir.

Night covers
the holy place;
Inspired by God
I sing the Word.

---
by Gundula Janowitz
Piano: Irwin Gage


----------



## Antony

Dear pjang23,

I had a hard time with Strauss's Vier letze Lieder, but this Wiegenlied is...wonderful, wonderful! 
E.Schwarkopf, as always, sung so well, so sweet, so soft... she made this lied ...a dream

Träume, träume, Knospe meiner Sorgen,
Von dem Tage, da die Blume...
Da die Blume seiner Liebe
Diese Welt zum Himmel mir gemacht.
...

Dream, dream, my sweet life,
of the heaven that brings flowers.
...when the flower of his love
made this world a heaven for me.

...
Indeed !



pjang23 said:


> Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1 sung by Schwarzkopf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most beautiful songs penned by Strauss, and my personal favorite of his outside the Four Last Songs (which seem to get virtually all of the attention).


----------



## pjang23

Antony said:


> Dear pjang23,
> 
> I had a hard time with Strauss's Vier letze Lieder, but this Wiegenlied is...wonderful, wonderful!
> E.Schwarkopf, as always, sung so well, so sweet, so soft... she made this lied ...a dream
> 
> Träume, träume, Knospe meiner Sorgen,
> Von dem Tage, da die Blume...
> Da die Blume seiner Liebe
> Diese Welt zum Himmel mir gemacht.
> ...
> 
> Dream, dream, my sweet life,
> of the heaven that brings flowers.
> ...when the flower of his love
> made this world a heaven for me.
> 
> ...
> Indeed !


No problem. I'm here on TC to share and discover, and it always gives me joy when someone discovers something new from my recommendations. :tiphat:


----------



## pjang23

Schubert: Nacht und Träume sung by the great master.






My personal favorite Schubert song. Takes you up to the clouds in a night sky.

*Nacht und Träume*

Heil'ge Nacht, du sinkest nieder;
Nieder wallen auch die Träume
Wie dein Mondlicht durch die Räume,
Durch der Menschen stille Brust.
Die belauschen sie mit Lust;
Rufen, wenn der Tag erwacht:
Kehre wieder, holde Nacht!
Holde Träume, kehret wieder!

Matthäus Kasimir von Collin (1779-1824)

*Translation*

Holy night, you sink down;
Dreams also float down
As your moonlight fills the room,
Fills the sleeping hearts of men.
They listen with pleasure;
Crying, when the day awakes:
Return, fair night!
Fair dreams, return!


----------



## Blancrocher

Victoria de los Angeles singing "Damunt de tu només les flors," the first in Federico Mompou's lovely cycle _El combat del somni_. The video was shot in Mompou's residence, and it's him at the keyboard.

The lyrics are by Mompou's friend, the poet Josep Janés.

Damunt de tu només les flors.
Eren com una ofrena blanca:
la llum que daven al teu cos
mai més seria de la branca.

Tota una vida de perfum
amb el seu bes t'era donada.
Tu resplendies de la llum
per l'esguard clos atresorada.

Si hagués pogut ésser sospir
de flor! Donar-me com un llir
a tu, perquè la meva vida
s'anés marcint sobre el teu pit.
I no saber mai més la nit
que al teu costat fóra esvaïda.

Translation:

Lying upon you, like a white
Offering, there were flowers only.
From them your body drew the light,
Without them now the branch was lonely.

And as they gave their kiss to you,
Their life of fragrance was sent flowing.
From your closed eyes the light shone through:
You were resplendent, you were glowing.

Could I but be a flower's sigh
And, like a lily, give you my
own self, so that my very being
Would fade away upon your breast
And never need again the rest
Of night, that from your side is fleeing.


----------



## Metairie Road

Song to the Seals

I'm only aware of the recordings by John McCormack and Jean Redpath. If anyone knows of a recording by a classically trained soprano I sure would like to hear it.

In the meantime, this young lady does a amazing job.






Poem by Harold Boulton. Music by Granville Bantock

A sea maid sings on yonder reef, 
The spell-bound seals draw near; 
Her lilt that lures beyond belief 
Mortals enchanted hear.

Hoiran, oiran, oiran, oiro, 
Hoiran, oiran, oiran, eero, 
Hoiran, oiran, oiran, eelaleuran, 
Hoiran, oiran, oiran, eero.

The wond'ring ploughman halts his plough, 
The maid her milking stays, 
While sheep on hillside, birds on bough, 
Pause and listen in amaze.

Hoiran, oiran, oiran, oiro …

Was it a dream, were all asleep, 
Or did she cease her strain? 
For the seals with a splash dive into the deep 
And the world goes on again, but lingers the refrain.

Hoiran, oiran, oiran, oiro …

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## jenspen

pjang23 said:


> Schubert: Nacht und Träume sung by the great master.


Now you've made me listen to that for the gazillionth time. Yep, it's still my favourite song and my favourite interpretation. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

Il bacio

If I could only give you 
a kiss on your lips,
It would tell you all the delights of love,
Abiding to speak 
a thousand joys to you!
Ah, thus it would speak 
to you along with my heart's palpitations.
I do not desire gems or pearls, 
nor do I seek others' affections.
Your look is my delight,
your kiss is my treasure.
Ah! Come! Do not delay!

Ah! Come! Let us enjoy love's 
life-giving intoxication.
Ah!

Sulle labbra se potessi
dolce un bacio ti darei.
Tutte ti direi le dolcezze dell'amor.
Sempre assisa te d'appresso,
mille gaudii ti direi, Ah! ti direi.
Ed i palpiti udirei
che rispondono al mio cor.
Gemme e perle non desio,
non son vaga d'altro affetto.
Un tuo sguardo è il mio diletto,
un tuo bacio è il mio tesor.
Ah! Vieni! ah vien! più non tardare!
a me!
Ah vien! nell'ebbrezza d'un amplesso
ch'io viva!
Ah!


----------



## helenora

ok, another one about " il bacio"


----------



## Pugg

Pleurez, mes yeux, from : Massenet Le Cid


----------



## helenora

I wonder who the accompanist is.......very, very sensible and extremely talented

Morgen![4]
Und morgen wird die Sonne wieder scheinen
und auf dem Wege, den ich gehen werde,
wird uns, die Glücklichen[5] sie wieder einen
inmitten dieser sonnenatmenden Erde…
und zu dem Strand, dem weiten, wogenblauen,
werden wir still und langsam niedersteigen,
stumm werden wir uns in die Augen schauen,
und auf uns sinkt des Glückes stummes Schweigen...

Tomorrow!
And tomorrow the sun will shine again
and on the way that I will go,
she will again unite us, the happy ones
amidst this sun-breathing earth,
and to the beach, wide, wave-blue
will we still and slowly descend
silently we will look in each other's eyes
and upon us will sink the mute silence of happiness


----------



## helenora

helenora said:


> ok, another one about " il bacio"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since the account of this youtube user was terminated , now it's not possible to watch the videos. I had to insert another video with the same aria and a singer


----------



## Blancrocher

Hermann Prey singing "O du mein holder Abendstern," from Tannhäuser.

German Text
Wie Todesahnung Dämm rung deckt die Lande,
umhüllt das Tal mit schwärzlichem Gewande;
der Seele, die nach jenen Höhn verlangt,
vor ihrem Flug durch Nacht und Grausen bangt.

Da scheinest du, o lieblichster der Sterne,
dein Sanftes Licht entsendest du der Ferne;
die nächt'ge Dämm rung teilt dein lieber Strahl,
und freundlich zeigst du den Weg aus dem Tal.

O du, mein holder Abendstern,
wohl grüsst' ich immer dich so gern:
vom Herzen, das sie nie verriet,
grüsse sie, wenn sie vorbei dir zieht,
wenn sie entschwebt dem Tal der Erden,
ein sel'ger Engel dort zu werden!

English Translation
Like a premonition of death, darkness covers the land,
and envelops the valley in its sombre shroud;
the soul that longs for the highest grounds,
is fearful of the darkness before it takes flight.
There you are, oh loveliest star,
your soft light you send into the distance;
your beam pierces the gloomy shroud
and you show the way out of the valley.

Oh, my gracious evening star,
I always greet you like happily:
with my heart that she never betrayed
take to her as she drifts past you,
when she soars from this earthly vale,
to transform into blessed angel!

http://classicalmusic.about.com/od/...er-Abendstern-Lyrics-And-Text-Translation.htm


----------



## Pugg

Cujus animam gementem
Contristatem et dolentes
Pertransivit gladius.

Whose soul, lamenting,
sorrowing and grieving,
has been pierced by the sword.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Von ewiger Liebe, Op.43 No.1 sung by Fischer-Dieskau






One of Brahms' early masterpieces in lieder. Very dramatic, dark, and intense.

*Von ewiger Liebe*

Dunkel, wie dunkel in Wald und in Feld!
Abend schon ist es, nun schweiget die Welt.

Nirgend noch Licht und nirgend noch Rauch,
Ja, und die Lerche sie schweiget nun auch.

Kommt aus dem Dorfe der Bursche heraus,
Gibt das Geleit der Geliebten nach Haus,

Führt sie am Weidengebüsche vorbei,
Redet so viel und so mancherlei:

"Leidest du Schmach und betrübest du dich,
Leidest du Schmach von andern um mich,

Werde die Liebe getrennt so geschwind,
Schnell, wie wir früher vereiniget sind.

Scheide mit Regen und scheide mit Wind,
Schnell wie wir früher vereiniget sind."

Spricht das Mägdelein, Mägdelein spricht:
"Unsere Liebe sie trennet sich nicht!

Fest ist der Stahl und das Eisen gar sehr,
Unsere Liebe ist fester noch mehr.

Eisen und Stahl, man schmiedet sie um,
Unsere Liebe, wer wandelt sie um?

Eisen und Stahl, sie können zergehn,
Unsere Liebe muß ewig bestehn!"

August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben

*Of eternal Love*

Dark, how dark it is in the forest and field!
Night has fallen; the world now is silent.

Nowhere a light and nowhere smoke.
Yes, now even the lark is silent.

From yonder village there comes the young lad,
Taking his beloved home.

He leads her past the willow bushes,
Talking so much, and of so many things:

"If you suffer shame and if you grieve,
If you suffer disgrace before others because of me,

Then our love shall be ended ever so fast
As fast as we once came together;

It shall go with the rain and go with the wind,
As fast as we once came together."

Then says the maiden, the maiden says:
"Our love shall never end!

Steel is firm and iron is firm,
Yet our love is firmer still.

Iron and steel can be recast by the smith
But who would transform our love?

Iron and steel can melt;
Our love, our love will have to last forever!"

© 1996 by Leonard Lehrman


----------



## aimee

Liszt's O lieb, solang du lieben kannst






O lieb, [solang] du lieben kannst!---------------O love, love as long as you can!
O lieb, so lang du lieben magst!-----------------O love, love as long as you will!
Die Stunde kommt, die Stunde kommt,---------The time will come, the time will come,
Wo du an Gräbern stehst und klagst.-----------When you will stand grieving at the grave.

Und sorge, daß dein [Herze] glüht--------------And let it be that your heart glows
Und Liebe hegt und Liebe trägt,-----------------And nurtures and carries love,
So lang ihm noch ein ander Herz----------------As long as another heart is still
In Liebe warm entgegenschlägt.----------------Warmly bestruck by love for you!

Und wer dir seine Brust erschließt,--------------And to one who spills his breast to you,
O tu ihm, was du kannst, [zulieb]!--------------O to him, do what you can, in Love!
Und mach ihm jede Stunde froh,-----------------And make him happy for each moment,
Und mach ihm keine Stunde trüb.----------------And never let him be sad for one!

Und hüte deine Zunge wohl,----------------------And guard your tongue tightly,
Bald ist ein böses Wort gesagt!------------------In case any slight escapes your mouth!
O Gott, es war nicht bös gemeint,========O God, it was not meant that way, -
Der andre aber geht und klagt.-------------------But the other recoils, hurt and sighing.

O lieb, solang du lieben kannst!-----------------O love, love as long as you can!
O lieb, solang du lieben magst!------------------O love, love as long as you will!
Die Stunde kommt, die Stunde kommt,---------The time will come, the time will come,
Wo du an Gräbern stehst und klagst!-----------When you will stand grieving at the grave.

Dann kniest du nieder an der Gruft--------------Then you will kneel down at the grave
Und birgst die Augen, trüb und naß,-------------And your eyes will be cloudy and wet,
- Sie sehn den andern nimmermehr -====== - You will never see the other again, -
Ins lange, feuchte Kirchhofsgras.----------------In the church graveyard's long, damp grass.

Und sprichst: O schau auf mich herab,----------You say: O look at me below,
Der hier an deinem Grabe weint!-----------------I who cry here at your grave!
Vergib, daß ich gekränkt dich hab!---------------Forgive me that I insulted you!
O Gott, es war nicht bös gemeint!---------------O God, it was not meant that way!

Er aber sieht und hört dich nicht,-----------------Yet he sees and hears you not,
Kommt nicht, daß du ihn froh umfängst;--------You cannot comfort him again;
Der Mund, der oft dich küßte, spricht------------The lips which kissed you often speak
Nie wieder: Ich vergab dir längst!----------------Not again: I forgave you long ago!

Er tat's, vergab dir lange schon,-----------------Indeed, forgive you he did,
Doch manche heiße Träne fiel--------------------But tears he would freely spend,
Um dich und um dein herbes Wort -=======Over you and on your harsh word -
Doch still - er ruht, er ist am Ziel!---------------Hush, still! - he rests, he is past.

O lieb, solang du lieben kannst!-----------------O love, love as long as you can!
O lieb, solang du lieben magst!------------------O love, love as long as you will!
Die Stunde kommt, die Stunde kommt,---------The time will come, the time will come,
Wo du an Gräbern stehst und klagst!-----------When you will stand grieving at the grave.​
http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=28441


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel: Chanson espagnol (Los Angeles)

Adios, men homino, adios,
Ja qui te marchas pr'aguerra:
Non t'olvides d'aprendina
Quiche qued' a can'a terra.
La la la la ...

Castellanos de Castilla,
Tratade ben os grallegos:
Cando van, van como rosas,
Cando ven, ven como ******.
La la la la ...

...

Farewell, my husband, farewell,
Now that you are marching off to war
Don't forget to keep in touch
Wth those who are holding down the fort at home.
La la la la...

Castillans of Castille
Treat well the Galicians:
When they go, they go like roses,
When they come back, they come back as blacks.
La la la la...

http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=96727


----------



## jenspen

An English song for a change? Gerald Finzi's setting of Fear No More the Heat o' the Sun:






Bryn Terfel is so subtle and powerful. 'Course, the lyrics aren't bad.


----------



## pjang23

Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op.72, a beautiful duet sung by my favorite French singers Elly Ameling & Gerard Souzay






*Pleurs d'or (Tears of Gold)*

Larmes aux fleurs suspendues,------------Tears hanging from the flowers,
Larmes de sources perdues----------------Tears of springs lost
Aux mousses des rochers creux;----------In the mossy hollows of the rocks;

Larmes d'automne épandues,--------------Autumnal tears spread,
Larmes de [cors]1 entendues--------------Painful tears of horns heard
Dans les grands bois douloureux;---------In the great woods.

Larmes des cloches latines,----------------Tears of Latin bells,
Carmélites, Feuillantines...-----------------Carmelites, Feuillantines...
Voix des beffrois en ferveur;--------------Voices of belfries in fervour;

Larmes des nuits étoilées,-----------------Tears of starry nights,
Larmes [de]2 flûtes voilées----------------Tears of veiled flutes
Au bleu du parc endormi;------------------In the blue of the sleepy park;

Larmes aux [longs]3 cils perlées,---------Beaded tears of long eyelashes, 
Larmes d'amante coulées------------------Tears of a mistress flowing
Jusqu'a l'âme de l'ami;---------------------As far as the soul of the lover;

[Gouttes]4 d'extase, éplorement délicieux,
Tombez des nuits! Tombez des fleurs ! Tombez des yeux !

Drops of ecstasy, deliciously grief-stricken,
Fall from the nights! Fall from the flowers! Fall from the eyes!

Albert Victor Samain

Translated by David K. Smythe


----------



## Pugg

*In loving memorey of my late Grandfarher*






Brahms ~ Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 (II/VII) ~ Herbert von Karajan

. Denn alles Fleisch ist wie Gras
und alle Herrlichkeit des Menschen
wie des Grases Blumen.
Das Gras ist verdorret
und die Blume abgefallen.

So seid nun geduldig, lieben Brüder,
bis auf die Zukunft des Herrn.
Siehe, ein Ackermann wartet
auf die köstliche Frucht der Erde
und ist geduldig darüber, bis er empfahe
den Morgenregen und Abendregen.

Aber des Herrn Wort bleibet in Ewigkeit.

Die Erlöseten des Herrn werden wieder kommen,
und gen Zion kommen mit Jauchzen;
ewige Freude wird über ihrem Haupte sein;
Freude und Wonne werden sie ergreifen
und Schmerz und Seufzen wird weg müssen

For all flesh is as grass,
and the glory of man
like flowers.
The grass withers
and the flower falls.

Therefore be patient, dear brothers,
for the coming of the Lord.
Behold, the husbandman waits
for the delicious fruits of the earth
and is patient for it, until he receives
the morning rain and evening rain.

But the word of the Lord endures for eternity.

The redeemed of the Lord will come again,
and come to Zion with a shout;
eternal joy shall be upon her head;
They shall take joy and gladness,
and sorrow and sighing must depart


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (Seefried/Moore 1948)

Mitten im Schimmer der spiegelnden Wellen
Gleitet, wie Schwäne, der wankende Kahn:
Ach, auf der Freude sanftschimmernden Wellen
Gleitet die Seele dahin wie der Kahn;
Denn von dem Himmel herab auf die Wellen
Tanzet das Abendrot rund um den Kahn.

Über den Wipfeln des westlichen Haines
Winket uns freundlich der rötliche Schein;
Unter den Zweigen des östlichen Haines
Säuselt der Kalmus im rötlichen Schein;
Freude des Himmels und Ruhe des Haines
Atmet die Seel im errötenden Schein.

Ach, es entschwindet mit tauigem Flügel
Mir auf den wiegenden Wellen die Zeit;
Morgen entschwinde mit schimmerndem Flügel
Wieder wie gestern und heute die Zeit,
Bis ich auf höherem strahlendem Flügel
Selber entschwinde der wechselnden Zeit.

...

In the middle of the shimmer of the reflecting waves
Glides, as swans do, the wavering boat;
Ah, on joy's soft shimmering waves
Glides the soul along like the boat;
Then from Heaven down onto the waves
Dances the sunset all around the boat.

Over the treetops of the western grove
Waves, in a friendly way, the reddish gleam;
Under the branches of the eastern grove
Murmur the reeds in the reddish light;
Joy of Heaven and the peace of the grove
Is breathed by the soul in the reddening light.

Ah, time vanishes on dewy wing
for me, on the rocking waves;
Tomorrow, time will vanish with shimmering wings
Again, as yesterday and today,
Until I, on higher more radiant wing,
Myself vanish to the changing time.

Translation from German to English copyright © 1997 by Lynn Thompson


----------



## Antony

*Ah! perdona al primo affetto - La Clemenza di Tito*






by Lucia Popp and Frederica von Stade

ANNIO
Ah perdona al primo affetto
Questo accento sconsigliato;
Colpa fu del labbro usato
A cosi chiamarti ognor.

SERVILIA
Ah tu fosti il primo oggetto,
Che finor finor fedel' amai;
E tu l'ultimo sarai
Ch'abbia nido in questo cor.

ANNIO
Cari accenti del mio bene.

SERVILIA
Oh mia dolce, cara speme.

SERVILIA, ANNIO
Piu che ascolto i sensi tuoi,
in me cresce piu l'ardor.
Quando un'alma e all'altra unita,
Qual piacer un cor risente!
Ah si tranchi dalla vita
Tutto quel che non e amor.

-----
English Libretto or Translation:

ANNIUS
Ah, forgive, my former love,
that thoughtless word;
it was the fault of lips
accustomed always to call you so.

SERVILIA
Ah, you were the first person
whom I ever truly loved;
and you will be the last
to be sheltered in my heart.

ANNIUS
Dear words of my beloved!

SERVILIA
O my sweet, dear hope!

SERVILIA and ANNIUS
The more I hear your words,
the greater grows my passion.
When one soul unites with another,
what joy a heart feels!
Ah, eliminate from life
all that is not love!


----------



## Antony

Dear Metairie Road,

That young lady sings so charmingly - Song to the Seal. She made me think she is a ...mermaid herself. So I found the song - Lorelei  by Heinrich Heine ...to accompany her then 






Ich weiß nicht, was soll es bedeuten,
Daß ich so traurig bin;
Ein Märchen aus alten Zeiten,
Das kommt mir nicht aus dem Sinn.

Die Luft ist kühl, und es dunkelt,
Und ruhig fließt der Rhein;
Der Gipfel des Berges funkelt
In Abendsonnenschein.

Die schönste Jungfrau sitzet
Dort oben wunderbar,
Ihr goldenes Geschmeide blitzet,
Sie kämmt ihr goldenes Haar.

Sie kämmt es mit goldenem Kamme
Und singt ein Lied dabei;
Das hat eine wundersame,
Gewaltige Melodei.

Den Schiffer im kleinen Schiffe
Ergreift es mit wildem Weh;
Er schaut nicht die Felsenriffe,
Er schaut nur hinauf in die Höh'.

Ich glaube, die Wellen verschlingen
Am Ende Schiffer und Kahn;
Und das hat mit ihrem Singen
Die Lorelei getan.

---
Translation

I know not if there is a reason
Why I am so sad at heart.
A legend of bygone ages
Haunts me and will not depart.

The air is cool under nightfall.
The calm Rhine courses its way.
The peak of the mountain is sparkling
With evening's final ray.

The fairest of maidens is sitting
So marvelous up there,
Her golden jewels are shining,
She's combing her golden hair.

She combs with a comb also golden,
And sings a song as well
Whose melody binds a wondrous
And overpowering spell.

In his little boat, the boatman
Is seized with a savage woe,
He'd rather look up at the mountain
Than down at the rocks below.

I think that the waves will devour
The boatman and boat as one;
And this by her song's sheer power
Fair Lorelei has done.



Metairie Road said:


> Song to the Seal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poem by Harold Boulton. Music by Granville Bantock


----------



## aimee

*Alessandro Scarlatti - Le Violette*






*Le violette*--------------------------------*The violets*

Rugiadose---------------------------------Dewy
Odorose------------------------------------Scented
Violette graziose,-------------------------Pretty violets,
Voi vi state--------------------------------You are standing
Vergognose,-------------------------------Shy
Mezzo ascose------------------------------Half hidden
Fra le foglie,-------------------------------Among the leaves,

E sgridate----------------------------------And you scold
Le mie voglie,-----------------------------My desires,
Che son troppo ambiziose.--------------That are too ambitious.​
http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=24850​


----------



## Pugg

*Leontyne Price/ Hark! The herald angels sing *

Hark! the herald angels sing
Glory to the new-born King
Peace on earth and mercy mild
God and sinners reconciled

Joyful, all ye nations, rise
Join the triumph of the skies
With the angelic host proclaim
Christ is born in Bethlehem
Hark! the herald angels sing
Glory to the new-born King

Christ, by highest heaven adored
Christ, the everlasting Lord
Late in time behold him come
Offspring of the Virgin's womb

Joyful, all ye nations, rise
Join the triumph of the skies
Pleased as man with man to dwell
Jesus, our Emmanuel!
Hark! the herald angels sing
Glory to the new-born King

Hail the Heaven-born
Prince of Peace
Hail the Son of Righteousness
Light and life to all He brings
Risen with healing in His wings

Joyful, all ye nations, rise
Join the triumph of the skies
With the angelic host proclaim
Christ is born in Bethlehem

Hark! the herald angels sing
Glory to the new-born King
Hark! the herald angels sing
Glory to the new-born King


----------



## pjang23

Barber: Sure on this Shining Night, Op. 13 No.3 by Cheryl Studer and John Browning






Sure on this shining night
Of star made shadows round,
Kindness must watch for me
This side the ground.
The late year lies down the north.
All is healed, all is health.
High summer holds the earth.
Hearts all whole.
Sure on this shining night I weep for wonder wand'ring far alone
Of shadows on the stars.

James Agee


----------



## helenora

Heinrich Heine
Du bist wie eine Blume
so hold und schön und rein
ich schau' dich an, und Wehmut
schleicht mir ins Herz hinein.
Mir ist, als ob ich die Hände
aufs Haupt dir legen sollt',
betend, daß Gott dich erhalte
so rein und schön und hold.

You are like a flower
so fair and beautiful and pure
I see you and melancholy
steals itself into my heart.
It's like I must lay my hands
upon your head
and pray that God keep you
so pure and beautiful and fair


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming sings "Depuis le jour" from Louise

Depuis le Jour

Depuis le jour où je me suis donnée,
toute fleurie semble ma destinée.
Je crois rêver sous un ciel de féerie,
l'âme encore grisée de ton premier baiser!
Quelle belle vie!
Mon rêve n'était pas un rêve!
Ah! je suis heureuse!
L'amour étend sur moi ses ailes!
Au jardin de mon coeur
chante une joie nouvelle!

Tout vibre,
tout se réjouit de mon triomphe!
Autour de moi tout est sourire,
lumiére et joie!
Et je tremble délicieusement
Au souvenir charmant
Du premier jour
D'amour!

Quelle belle vie!
Ah! je suis heureuse! trop heureuse...
Et je tremble délicieusement
Au souvenir charmant
Du premier jour
D'amour!

Since the Day

Since the day I gave myself
my destiny seems all flower-strewn
I think I'm dreaming under a fairy sky
my soul still intoxicated by your first kiss!
What a beautiful life!
My dream wasn't a dream!
Oh! I'm so happy!
Love is spreading its wings over me!
In the garden of my heart
sings a new joy!

Everything is vibrant
everything rejoices at my triumph!
All around me everything is smiling
light and joy!
And I'm trembling delightfully
from the charming memory
of the first day
of love!

What a beautiful life!
Oh! I'm so happy! ...utterly happy!
And I'm trembling delightfully
from the charming memory
of the first day
of love!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I think I marginally prefer the piano version of this lovely song to the orchestral one.

Damunt de tu només les flors. 
Eren com una ofrena blanca: 
la llum que daven al teu cos 
mai més seria de la branca.

Tota una vida de perfum 
amb el seu bes t'era donada. 
Tu resplendies de la llum 
per l'esguard clos atresorada.

Si hagués pogut ésser sospir 
de flor! Donar-me com un llir 
a tu, perquè la meva vida 
s'anés marcint sobre el teu pit. 
I no saber mai més la nit 
que al teu costat fóra esvaïda.

Lying upon you, like a white 
Offering, there were flowers only. 
From them your body drew the light, 
Without them now the branch was lonely.

And as they gave their kiss to you, 
Their life of fragrance was sent flowing. 
From your closed eyes the light shone through: 
You were resplendent, you were glowing.

Could I but be a flower's sigh 
And, like a lily, give you my 
own self, so that my very being 
Would fade away upon your breast 
And never need again the rest 
Of night, that from your side is fleeing.


----------



## Pugg

Arie:
Sehen, wie dem starren Forscherauge
die Natur ihr Anlitz nach und nach enthüllet;
wie sie ihm mit hoher Weisheit
voll den Sinn und voll das Herz mit Tugend füllet:
das ist Maureraugenweide,
wahre, heiße Mauerfreude.

Rezitativ:
Sehen, wie die Weisheit und die Tugend
an den Maurer, ihren Jünger,
hold sich wenden, sprechen:
Nimm, Geliebter, diese Kron'
aus unsers ält'sten Sohns,
aus Josephs Händen.
Das ist das Jubelfest der Maurer,
das der Triumph der Maurer.

Arie mit Chor:
Drum singet und jauchzet, ihr Brüder!
Laßt bis in die innersten Hallen
des Tempels den Jubel der Lieder,
laßt bis an die Wolken ihn schallen!
Singt, Lorbeer hat Joseph,
der Weise, zusammengebunden,
mit Lorbeer die Schläfe
dem Weisen der Maurer umwunden.

Lorbeer hat Joseph,
der Weise, zusammengebunden,
mit Lorbeer der Schläfe
dem Weisen der Maurer umwunden.


----------



## Blancrocher

Der Lindenbaum (Hotter)

Der Lindenbaum

Am Brunnen vor dem Tore,
da steht ein Lindenbaum:
Ich träumt in seinem Schatten
so manchen süßen Traum.

Ich schnitt in seine Rinde
so manches liebe Wort;
es zog in Freud' und Leide
zu ihm mich immer fort.

Ich mußt' auch heute wandern
vorbei in tiefer Nacht,
da hab' ich noch im Dunkel
die Augen zugemacht.

Und seine Zweige rauschten,
als riefen sie mir zu:
Komm her zu mir, Geselle,
hier find'st du deine Ruh'!

Die kalten Winde bliesen
mir grad ins Angesicht;
der Hut flog mir vom Kopfe,
ich wendete mich nicht.

Nun bin ich manche Stunde
entfernt von jenem Ort,
und immer hör' ich's rauschen:
Du fändest Ruhe dort!

The Linden Tree

At wellside, past the ramparts,
there stands a linden tree.
While sleeping in its shadow,
sweet dreams it sent to me.

And in its bark I chiseled
my messages of love:
My pleasures and my sorrows
were welcomed from above.

Today I had to pass it,
well in the depth of night -
and still, in all the darkness,
my eyes closed to its sight.

Its branches bent and rustled,
as if they called to me:
Come here, come here, companion,
your haven I shall be!

The icy winds were blowing,
straight in my face they ground.
The hat tore off my forehead.
I did not turn around.

Away I walked for hours
whence stands the linden tree,
and still I hear it whisp'ring:
You'll find your peace with me!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


>


Oh, that's magical!!!! now je suis heureuse! vraiment " after listening to it


----------



## Pugg

*Montserrat Caballe*. El Niño Judio, zarzuela: De España Vengo. Pablo Luna.
No translation to be found 

De España vengo.

¡Soy española!

En mis ojos me traigo

luz de su cielo

y en mi cuerpo la gracia

de la manola.

De España vengo.

De España soy,

y mi cara serrana

lo va diciendo,

que he nacido en España

por donde voy.

A mi lo madrileño

me vuelve loca.

y cuando yo me arranco

con una copla

al acento gitano

de mi canción

toman vida las flores

de mi mantón;

De España vengo, etc.

¡Campana de la torre

de Maravillas!

Si es que tocas a fuego,

toca de prisa,

Mira que ardo

por culpa de unos ojos

que estoy mirando.

Por culpa de unos ojos,

madre me muero,

por culpa de unos ojos

******, muy ******

que los tengo metíos

dentro del alma

y que son los ojazos

de mi gitano.

Muriendo estoy, mi vida,

por tu desvío,

te quiero y no me quieres.

gitano mío!

Mira que pena

verse así despreciada

siendo morena.

De Españia vengo . . . etc.

Note:-Words printed in italics are the gypsy equivalents of standard


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Montserrat Caballe*. El Niño Judio, zarzuela: De España Vengo. Pablo Luna.
> No translation to be found


esta bien, entiendo


----------



## helenora

No lyrics! everyone will understand


----------



## Pugg

*In memoriam Aafje Heynis 1924- 12-17-2015*






Bach - Matthaus Passion, BWV. 244 - *Erbarme Dich - Aafje Heynis*


----------



## kartikeys

Schubert's 'Ave Maria'.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sibelius: Christmas Songs op. 1, No. 4: En etsi valtaa loistoa






Sävel: Jean Sibelius
Sanat: Sakari Topelius

_En etsi valtaa, loistoa,
en kaipaa kultaakaan,
ma pyydän taivaan valoa
ja rauhaa päälle maan.
Se joulu suo, mi onnen tuo
ja mielet nostaa Luojan luo.
Ei valtaa eikä kultaakaan,
vaan rauhaa päälle maan.

Suo mulla maja rauhaisa
ja lasten joulupuu,
Jumalan sanan valoa,
joss´ sieluin kirkastuu.
Tuo kotihin, jos pieneenkin,
nyt joulujuhla suloisin,
Jumalan sanan valoa
ja mieltä jaloa.

Luo köyhän niinkuin rikkahan
saa, joulu ihana!
Pimeytehen maailman
tuo taivaan valoa!
Sua halajan, sua odotan,
sa Herra maan ja taivahan.
Nyt köyhän niinkuin rikkaan luo
suloinen joulus tuo!_

Translation:

1. I seek no gold or majesty,
no pearl or shining gem,
but Lord above, I pray to Thee
for peace on earth to men.
O Lord divine, my heart is Thine!
Oh, let my thoughts to Thee incline!
I seek no pearl or shining gem
but peace on earth to men.

2. Among the children, in our home,
give blessed harmony.
The light that on the shepherds shone,
oh, let it shine on me!
O word of light, O truth and might,
oh, shed thy blessing glad and bright.
O word of grace and pardon free:
give peace and harmony.

3. Let Christmas come to rich and poor,
its brilliant light unfold
and with the wealth of God allure
to heaven's streets of gold.
I long for Thee, I wait for Thee,
O Lord, I need Thy charity!
May rich and poor alike abide
in peace at Christmastide!


----------



## Pugg

*Joan Sutherland - Dvorak *

Songs my mother taught me, In the days long vanished;
Seldom from her eyelids were the teardrops banished.
Now I teach my children, each melodious measure.
Oft the tears are flowing, oft they flow from my memory's treasure.


----------



## Metairie Road

I've never seen a picture of Beethoven smiling, but I'll bet he was smiling when he wrote this. It brings a smile to my face.

From a CD of Beethoven's folk song arrangements.

Paddy O'Rafferty






Paddy O'Rafferty, merry and vigorous,
Laugh'd at his lot, tho' 'twas somewhat too rigorous;
Poor was his prize from the wheel of life's lottery,
Turning the wheel in old Dennis Keogh's pottery.
Still he kept turning, and still the clay tapering,
Grew a black pot to hold ink for white paper in,
Sometimes a brown jar to hoard a small pension in,
Sometimes, faith, something not worth a word's mentioning.

Arrah, quoth Paddy, and so goes the round about,
So come those fortunes they make such a sound about,
Some in their save-alls their thousands are gathering,
Some from these ink-pots great families fathering.
So Mister Keogh I no longer will stay with ye,
Luck, whispers Paddy, take heart and away with ye,
Stout are your limbs, a good countenance carrying,
Why should not Paddy catch money by marrying?

Pat took the hint and gambol'd like a mountebank,
Small were his dealings with town or with county bank,
Short his accounts were, and no need of docqueting,
Light was his money-bag, easy in pocketing.
Up with his bundle, his trusty stick shouldering,
Set them, quoth Pat, stay at home and be mouldering;
But a smooth shilling I'd willingly now wager,
Paddy O'Rafferty hooks an old dowager.

Best wishes and Merry Christmas
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg

*Frag nicht warum ich gehe - Jonas Kaufmann *

Frag' nicht, warum ich gehe (Das Lied ist aus) Songtext
Frag nicht, warum ich gehe, frag nicht warum
Was immer auch geschehe, frag nicht warum
Ich kann dir nur mehr sagen, ich hab dich lieb
Das Schönste im Leben wollt ich dir geben

Frag mich bloß nicht das eine, frag nicht warum
Frag nicht, warum ich weine, frag nicht warum
Wir gehen auseinander, morgen küsst dich die andre
Dann wirst du nicht mehr fragen, warum

Das Lied ist aus, das du für mich gesungen
Beim letzten Klang war mir nach dir so bang
Das Lied ist aus, die Melodie verklungen
Nichts blieb von der Musik zurück
Ein Echo nur von Liebe

Die Rosen die du mir gebracht,
Sind jetzt ein welker Blumenstrauß â€" das Lied ist aus

Frag nicht, warum ich gehe, frag nicht warum
Was immer auch geschehe, frag nicht warum
Ich kann dir nur mehr sagen, ich hab dich lieb
Das Schönste im Leben wollt ich dir geben

Frag mich bloß nicht das eine, frag nicht warum
Frag nicht, warum ich weine, frag nicht warum
Wir gehen auseinander, morgen küsst dich die andre
Dann wirst du nicht mehr fragen, warum

Do not ask why I go (The song is from) Lyrics
Do not ask why I go, do not ask why
Whatever happen, do not ask why
I can tell you more, I love you
The best thing in my life I want to give you

Ask me not just one thing, do not ask why
Do not ask why I cry, do not ask why
We differ, tomorrow you kisses the other
Then you will no longer ask why

The song is from, you sang for me
The last sound I was so afraid for you
The song is from, faded melody
Nothing remained of the music
An echo only of love

The roses that you brought me,
Are now a wilted bouquet â € "the song is over

Do not ask why I go, do not ask why
Whatever happen, do not ask why
I can tell you more, I love you
The best thing in my life I want to give you

Ask me not just one thing, do not ask why
Do not ask why I cry, do not ask why
We differ, tomorrow you kisses the other
Then you will no longer ask why


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> *Joan Sutherland - Dvorak *
> 
> Songs my mother taught me, In the days long vanished;
> Seldom from her eyelids were the teardrops banished.
> Now I teach my children, each melodious measure.
> Oft the tears are flowing, oft they flow from my memory's treasure.


Well this took me by surprise. I'm guessing it was taped in the late 1950s or early 1960s. Her style is so clean here, the tone forwardly produced, and, consequently, her diction is much clearer than it was to become. She maintains her legato without resorting to the droopy _portamenti_ that crept in later, and deprived much of her singing of rhythmic drive.

To understand what I mean, compare the Dvorak to, say, her singing of _It Came Upon The Midnight Clear_ on her Christmas album. Barely a note is hit cleanly as she gives each note at the top of the phrase a little slide, and the words are practically unintelligible even when you know what she is singing.






The beauty of the voice is still arresting of course, and there are other delights such as the introduction of a perfect little trill at the end, and some lovely gradations of tone colour, but this habit of not hitting notes cleanly becomes, and I emphasise this is my own personal take, very irritating.

Her manner in the Dvorak is much simpler, and, to my mind, consequently more affecting.


----------



## pjang23

Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage sung by Gerard Souzay






*L'invitation au Voyage*

Mon enfant, ma sœur,
Songe à la douceur
D'aller là-bas vivre ensemble,
Aimer à loisir,
Aimer et mourir
Au pays qui te ressemble.
Les soleils mouillés
De ces ciels brouillés
Pour mon esprit ont les charmes
Si mystérieux
De tes traîtres yeux,
Brillant à travers leurs larmes. 
Là, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté,
Luxe, calme et volupté.

Vois sur ces canaux 
Dormir ces vaisseaux
Dont l'humeur est vagabonde;
C'est pour assouvir
Ton moindre désir
Qu'ils viennent du bout du monde.
Les soleils couchants
Revêtent les champs,
Les canaux, la ville entière,
D'hyacinthe et d'or;
Le monde s'endort
Dans une chaude lumière!
Là, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté,
Luxe, calme et volupté.

Charles Baudelaire

*Invitation to the Voyage*

My child, my sister1,
think of the sweetness
of going there to live together!
To love at leisure,
to love and to die
in a country that is the image of you!
The misty suns
of those changeable skies
have for me the same
mysterious charm
as your fickle eyes
shining through their tears.
There, all is harmony and beauty,
luxury, calm and delight.

See how those ships,
nomads by nature,
are slumbering in the canals.
To gratify
your every desire
they have come from the ends of the earth.
The westering suns
clothe the fields,
the canals, and the town
with reddish-orange and gold.
The world falls asleep
bathed in warmth and light.
There, all is harmony and beauty,
luxury, calm and delight.

© 2000 by Peter Low


----------



## Pugg

*Dame Joan Sutherland*; The last rose from: Martha


----------



## Antony

*Home, Sweet Home*

At this time of the year, please enjoy the melancholy of this melody by one of the Greatest Sopranos: Rosa Ponselle


----------



## Antony

Dear Pug,

This is soooo lovely!


Pugg said:


> *Frag nicht warum ich gehe - Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Folk Songs, for mezzosoprano and small ensemble (Stella Doufexis)


----------



## Antony

*Elegie - Massenet*

The softness, sweet and expressive of the voice combined with longing but lovely legato lines, I think, is ideal to carry out the infinite sadness of -Elegie - by Massenet.

Another magnificent piece of Rosa Ponselle!





[/QUOTE]

Lyrics

Élégie - Language: French (Français)

Ô, doux printemps d'autre fois, vertes saisons, 
Vous avez fui pour toujours!
Je ne vois plus le ciel bleu;
Je n'entends plus les chants joyeux des oiseaux!
En emportant mon bonheur, mon bonheur...
Ô bien-amé, tu t'en es allé!
Et c'est en vain que [le printemps revient!]1
Oui, sans retour, 
avec toi, le gai soleil,
Les jours riants sont partis!
Comme en mon coeur tout est sombre et glacé!
Tout est flétri 
pour toujours!


----------



## Blancrocher

A very nice thread you've started here, helenora--Merry Christmas!


----------



## helenora

Thank you Blancrocher! Merry Christmas to you and everyone! 

PS at the moment I'm listening to quite different songs or better to say dancing under their accompaniment :lol: and it will go on till the New Year I think .....
can't even post here , way too off-topic


----------



## Pugg

Eleanor Steber: Knoxville Summer of 1915 by Samuel Barber

Knoxville: Summer of 1915
It has become that time of evening
when people sit on their porches,
rocking gently and talking gently
and watching the street
and the standing up into their sphere
of possession of the tress,
of birds' hung havens, hangars.
People go by; things go by.
A horse, drawing a buggy,
breaking his hollow iron music on the asphalt:
a loud auto: a quiet auto:
people in pairs, not in a hurry,
scuffling, switching their weight of aestival body,
talking casually,
the taste hovering over them of vanilla,
strawberry, pasteboard, and starched milk,
the image upon them of lovers and horsement,
squared with clowns in hueless amber.
A streetcar raising into iron moan;
stopping;
belling and starting, stertorous;
rousing and raising again
its iron increasing moan
and swimming its gold windows and straw seats
on past and past and past,
the bleak spark crackling and cursing above it
like a small malignant spirit
set to dog its tracks;
the iron whine rises on rising speed;
still risen, faints; halts;
the faint stinging bell;
rises again, still fainter;
fainting, lifting lifts,
faints foregone;
forgotten.
Now is the night one blue dew;
my father has drained,
he has coiled the hose.
Low on the length of lawns,
a frailing of fire who breathes.
Parents on porches:
rock and rock.
From damp strings morning glories hang their ancien
t faces.
The dry and exalted noise of the locusts from all t
he air
at once enchants my eardrums.
On the rough wet grass
of the backyard
my father and mother have spread quilts
We all lie there, my mother, my father, my uncle, m
y aunt,
and I too am lying there.
They are not talking much, and the talk is quiet,
of nothing in particular,
of nothing at all.
The stars are wide and alive,
they all seem like a smile
of great sweetness,
and they seem very near.
All my people are larger bodies than mine,
with voices gentle and meaningless
like the voices of sleeping birds.
One is an artist, he is living at home.
One is a musician, she is living at home.
One is my mother who is good to me.
One is my father who is good to me.
By some chance, here they are,
all on this earth;
and who shall ever tell the sorrow
of being on this earth, lying, on quilts,
on the grass,
in a summer evening,
among the sounds of the night.
May God bless my people,
my uncle, my aunt, my mother, my good father,
oh, remember them kindly in their time of trouble;
and in the hour of their taking away.
After a little
I am taken in
and put to bed.
Sleep, soft smiling,
draws me unto her;
and those receive me,
who quietly treat me,
as one familiar and well-beloved in that home:
but will not, oh, will not,
not now, not ever;
but will not ever tell me who I am.
---James Agee


----------



## helenora

Panis angelicus


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Panis angelicus


You just beat me to it :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You just beat me to it :tiphat:


:lol: really incredible voice. I've listened to many interpretations of Panis angelicus, and this is one of the most sublime.


----------



## jenspen

Hugo Wolf's "Die Ihr schwebet" (from The Spanish Songbook) perhaps a bit late but it's still Christmastide. Sung by Marie-Claude Chappuis, a mezzo who is as sweet-voiced as a soprano. I think I prefer her version even to Schwarzkopf's (it is as nuanced).

As Eric Sams says: "...winds and wings and tenderness, prayer and lullaby"






Die ihr schwebet
Um diese Palmen
In Nacht und Wind,
Ihr heilgen Engel,
Stillet die Wipfel!
Es schlummert mein Kind.

Ihr Palmen von Bethlehem
Im Windesbrausen,
Wie mögt ihr heute
So zornig sausen!
O rauscht nicht also!
Schweiget, neiget
Euch leis und lind;
Stillet die Wipfel!
Es schlummert mein Kind.

Der Himmelsknabe
Duldet Beschwerde,
Ach, wie so müd er ward
Vom Leid der Erde.
Ach nun im Schlaf ihm
Leise gesänftigt
Die Qual zerrinnt,
Stillet die Wipfel!
Es schlummert mein Kind.

Grimmige Kälte
Sauset hernieder,
Womit nur deck ich
Des Kindleins Glieder!
O all ihr Engel,
Die ihr geflügelt
Wandelt im Wind,
Stillet die Wipfel!
Es schlummert mein kind.


----------



## helenora

simply can't help listening to it. it's one of my favorites!!! Franck :angel:


----------



## CypressWillow

helenora said:


> No lyrics! everyone will understand


Is it possible to have a *Love* button? An *Adore* button? An *I Swoon With Delight* button? 'Cause the simple *Like* button seems so tame.


----------



## CypressWillow

Oh Jussi, Jussi, Jussi, how I love you:






The music starts at 1:30 but I think the intro, a glimpse into what radio used to be like, is an interesting snapshot back in time. The translation is literal and doesn't really do it justice, in my opinion, but it'll do for now.
There are several other of his performances of this aria on You Tube, all fascinating. And when he gets to that last high C, hold on to your chair!

:clap: :clap:

Quel trouble inconnu me pénètre?	.....	What unknown trouble penetrates me?
Je sens l'amour s'emparer de mon être! ..... I sense love taking hold of my being!
Ô Marguerite, à tes pieds me voici! O Marguerite, at your feet, here I am!

Salut! demeure chaste et pure, ..... I greet you, home chaste and pure,
Salut! demeure chaste et pure,	..... I greet you, home chaste and pure,
Où se devine la présence .....	Where is manifested the presence
d'une âme innocent et divine!	..... Of a soul, innocent and divine!
Que de richesse en cette pauvreté! ..... How much richness in this poverty!
En ce réduit, que de félicité!	..... In this retreat, how much happiness!
Que de richesse, ..... How much richness
Que de richesse en cette pauvreté!	.....	What richness in this poverty!
Ô nature, C'est là ..... O nature, it is here
que tu la fis si belle! ..... That you have made her so beautiful!
C'est là que cet enfant	..... It is here that this child
A dormi sous ton aile, ..... Slept under your wing,
A grandi sous tes yeux.	..... Grew up under your eyes.
Là que de ton haleine ..... Here that your breath
Enveloppant son âme ..... Enveloping her soul,
Tu fis avec l'amour épanouir la femme .....	You made, with love, the woman blossom
En cet ange des cieux!	..... Into this angel from heaven!
C'est là! Oui, c'est là! .....	It's here! Yes, it is here!
Salut! demeure chaste et pure,	..... I greet you, home chaste and pure,
Salut! demeure chaste et pure,	..... I greet you, home chaste and pure,
Où se devine la présence .....	Where is manifested the presence
d'une âme innocente et divine!	..... Of a soul, innocent and divine!
Salut, salut, demeure chaste et pure, etc .....	I greet you, home chaste and pure, etc.

Word-by-word translation by Lea Frey, [email protected]


----------



## CypressWillow

And here is the voice of an angel:






So pure, so beautiful. And that lovely flowing line of the Amen.

Laudate Dominum omnes gentes, ..... Praise the Lord, all ye nations(peoples),
laudate eum omnes populi. ..... praise him, all ye peoples.
Quoniam confirmata est ..... For his loving kindness (mercy)
super nos misericordia ejus, ..... has been bestowed upon us,
et veritas Domini manet ..... and the truth of the Lord endures
in aeternum. ..... for eternity.

Gloria patri et filio ..... Glory to the Father, Son,
et spiritui sancto, ..... and to the Holy Spirit;
sicut erat in principio .....as it was in the beginning,
et nunc et semper ..... is now, and ever shall be,
et in saecula saeculorum. ..... world without end.
Amen. ..... Amen.


----------



## Pugg

*Lucia Popp* - Ruhe Sanft, Mein Holdes Leben (Mozart)

Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben,
schlafe, bis dein Glück erwacht!
da, mein Bild will ich dir geben,
schau, wie freundlich es dir lacht:
Ihr süßen Träume, wiegt ihn ein,
und lasset seinem Wunsch am Ende
die wollustreichen Gegenstände
zu reifer Wirklichkeit gedeihn.


----------



## aimee

"I have no idea to this day what those two Italian ladies were singing about. Truth is, I don't want to know. Some things are better left unsaid. I'd like to think they were singing about something so beautiful, it can't expressed in words, and it makes your heart ache because of it. I tell you, those voices soared higher and farther than anybody in a grey place dares to dream..."​
Mozart's Le Nozze di Figaro - Countess & Susanna's duet


----------



## CypressWillow

And here's Lucia Popp singing to the moon. Impossible not to to be enthralled. 
(Lyrics in the video.)


----------



## Pugg

Christa Ludwig sing Mahler.

Der Abschied

(Hans Bethge, 1876-1946,
nach Mong-Kao-Yen, 689/691-740,
und Wang-Wei, 698-761;
letzte Strophe vom Komponisten hinzugefügt)

Die Sonne scheidet hinter dem Gebirge.
In alle Täler steigt der Abend nieder
Mit seinen Schatten, die voll Kühlung sind.
O sieh! Wie eine Silberbarke schwebt
Der Mond am blauen Himmelssee herauf.
Ich spüre eines feinen Windes Wehn
Hinter den dunklen Fichten!

Der Bach singt voller Wohllaut durch das Dunkel.
Die Blumen blassen im Dämmerschein.
Die Erde atmet voll von Ruh und Schlaf,
Alle Sehnsucht will nun träumen.
Die müden Menschen gehn heimwärts,
Um im Schlaf vergessnes Glück
Und Jugend neu zu lernen!
Die Vögel hocken still in ihren Zweigen.
Die Welt schläft ein!

Es wehet kühl im Schatten meiner Fichten.
Ich stehe hier und harre meines Freundes;
Ich harre sein zum letzten Lebewohl.
Ich sehne mich, o Freund, an deiner Seite
Die Schönheit dieses Abends zu genießen.
Wo bleibst du? Du lässt mich lang allein!
Ich wandle auf und nieder mit meiner Laute
Auf Wegen, die vom weichen Grase schwellen.
O Schönheit! O ewigen Liebens, Lebens trunkne Welt!

Er stieg vom Pferd und reichte ihm den Trunk
Des Abschieds dar. Er fragte ihn, wohin
Er führe und auch warum es müsste sein.
Er sprach, seine Stimme war umflort:

"Du, mein Freund,
Mir war auf dieser Welt das Glück nicht hold!
Wohin ich geh? Ich geh, ich wandre in die Berge.
Ich suche Ruhe für mein einsam Herz.
Ich wandle nach der Heimat, meiner Stätte.
Ich werde niemals in die Ferne schweifen.
Still ist mein Herz und harret seiner Stunde!

Die liebe Erde allüberall
Blüht auf im Lenz und grünt
Aufs neu! Allüberall und ewig
Blauen licht die Fernen!
Ewig... ewig..."

The Farewell

The sun goes down behind the mountain,
Into all the valleys the evening descends
And brings cooling shades.
O see! Like a silver bark
The moon floats up the blue lake of heaven.
I feel a gentle breeze stirring
Behind the dark spruce.
The brook sings melodiously through the darkness.
The flowers grow pale in the gloaming.
The earth is breathing, full of peace and sleep.
All longing now turns into dreams.
Tired men make for home,
In sleep to recapture forgotten happiness
And youth!
The birds hold still in the branches.
The world is falling asleep.

A cool wind blows in the shadow of the spruce.
I stand here waiting for my friend;
I wait to bid him a last farewell.
I long, my friend, at your side
To enjoy the beauty of this evening.
Where do you linger? You have left me alone for so long!
I wander up and down with my lute
On paths soft with swelling grass.
O beauty! O deep love, so drunk with life!

He dismounted his horse and proffered
the parting glass. I asked him where
He was going and why it had to be.
He said, voice trembling:

"O my friend,
In this world fortune was hard on me.
Where I am going? I am going to wander into the mountains.
I seek peace for my lonely heart.
I am making for home, for my resting place.
I will never roam into strange lands.
My heart is still and awaits its hour.

The dear earth everywhere
Blossoms in spring and grows green
Anew! Everywhere, forever,
Blue lights the horizon!
Forever... forever... "

- - - - - -


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For an alternative take on the above, try this. Ludwig is, as always, gloriously rich of tone, and sings with feeling and commitment, but Baker is that bit more specific in her response to music and text, and Kubelik was one of the most experienced Mahlerians around. This is the finest version of the final scene I've ever heard, totally and completely emotionally shattering. You might need to have tissues at the ready.


----------



## Pugg

​Renee Fleming as Contessa sings "Dove sono" from Nozze di Figaro

E Susanna non vien! And Susanna hasn't come!
Sono ansiosa di saper I'm anxious to know
come il Conte accolse la proposta. How the Count took the proposition.
Alquanto ardito il progetto mi par, The plan seems to me a little rash,
E ad uno sposo si vivace e geloso! And against such a quick and jealous
husband!
Ma che mal c'è? But what harm is there in it?
Cangiando i miei vestiti con quelli To change my clothes with
di Susanna, Susanna's,
E suoi co'miei And hers with mine
al favor della notte. Under cover of night.
Oh, cielo! a qual umil stato fatale Oh, Heaven! What a fatal comedown
io son ridotta da un consorte crudel! I'm reduced to by a cruel husband!
Che dopo avermi con un misto inaudito Who, after he had me, [gave me] an
unheard-of mixture
d'infedeltà, di gelosia, di sdegno! Of infidelity, jealousy and rage!
Prima amata, indi offesa, e alfin tradita, First loved, then insulted, and
at last betrayed,
Fammi or cercar da una mia serva aita! You force me to seek help from one
of my maids!

Dove sono i bei momenti Where are the lovely moments
Di dolcezza e di piacer? Of sweetness and pleasure?
Dove andaro i giuramenti Where have the promises gone
Di quel labbro menzogner? That came from those lying lips?
Perchè mai, se in pianti e in pene Why, if all is changed for me
Per me tutto si cangiò, Into tears and pain,
La memoria di quel bene Has the memory of that goodness
Dal mio sen non trapassò? Not vanished from my breast?
Ah! se almen la mia costanza, Ah! if only, at least, my faithfulness,
Nel languire amando ognor, Which still loves amidst its suffering,
Mi portasse una speranza Could bring me the hope
Di cangiar l'ingrato cor! Of changing that ungrateful heart!


----------



## Pugg

*Renee Fleming* - Ch'io mi scordi di te?...Non temer, amato bene 
Mozart KV 505

Ch'io mi scordi di te?
Che a lui mi doni puoi consigliarmi?
E puoi voler che in vita?
Ah no! Sarebbe il viver mio di morte assai peggior.
Venga la morte, intrepida l'attendo.
Ma, ch'io possa struggermi ad altra face,
ad altr'oggetto donar gl'affeti miei, come tentarlo?
Ah, di dolor morrei!

Non temer, amato bene,
per te sempre il cor sarà.
Più non reggo a tante pene,
l'alma mia mancando va.
Tu sospiri? O duol funesto!
Pensa almen, che istante è questo!
Non mi posso, oh Dio! spiegar.

Stelle barbare, stelle spietate,
perchè mai tanto rigor?
Alme belle, che vedete
le mie pene in tal momento,
dite voi, s'egual tormento
può soffrir un fido cor?

Engels translation 
You ask that I forget you?
Versions: #1#2

You ask that I forget you?
You can advise me to give myself to her?
And this while yet I live?
Ah no! My life would be far worse than death!
Let death come, I await it fearlessly.
But how could I attempt to warm myself to another flame,
to lavish my affections on another?
Ah! I should die of grief!

Fear nothing, my beloved,
my heart will always be yours.
I can no longer suffer such distress,
my spirit fails me.
You sigh? O mournful sorrow!
Just think what a moment this is!
O God! I cannot express myself.

Barbarous stars, pitiless stars,
why are you so stern?
Fair souls who see
my sufferings at such a moment,
tell me if a faithful heart
could suffer such torment?


----------



## helenora

I simply like miss Battle and not in the last place her personality 
Ah!
Je veux vivre
Dans ce rêve qui m'enivre;
Ce jour encore,
Douce flamme,
Je te garde dans mon âme
Comme un trésor!
Cette ivresse
De jeunesse
Ne dure, hélas! qu'un jour!
Puis vient l'heure
Où l'on pleure,
Le cœur cède à l'amour,
Et le bonheur fuit sans retour.
Je veux vivre, etc
Loin de l'hiver morose
Laisse-moi sommeiller
Et respirer la rose
Avant de l'effeuiller.
Ah!
Douce flamme,
Reste dans mon âme
Comme un doux trésor
Longtemps encore!


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: "Qual nave smarrita" (Lieberson)

"Qual nave smarrita
tra sirti e tempeste,
né luce, né porto
gli toglie il timor.

Tal io senz'aita,
fra doglie funeste,
non trovo conforto
al misero cor."

[Like a ship lost
among shifting sands and tempests,
no light, no harbor
rids it of fear.

So I, without help,
in my deadly sufferings,
find no comfort
for my grieving heart.]


----------



## CypressWillow

Don't care if it's by Bach or Stoelzel, don't care if people debate whether it's appropriate for a wedding or funeral song, don't care, don't care, don't care! Just close your eyes and listen:






And then listen again:






Approaching major beauty overload:






Bist du bei mir, geh ich mit Freuden
zum Sterben und zu meiner Ruh.
Ach, wie vergnügt wär so mein Ende,
es drückten deine schönen Hände
mir die getreuen Augen zu!

If you are with me, then I will go gladly
unto [my] death and to my rest.
Ah, what a pleasant end for me,
if your dear hands be the last I see,
closing shut my faithful eyes to rest!

When thou are near, I go with joy
To death and to my rest.
O how joyous would my end be,
If your fair hands
Would close my faithful eyes.


----------



## helenora

CypressWillow said:


> Don't care if it's by Bach or Stoelzel, don't care if people debate whether it's appropriate for a wedding or funeral song, don't care, don't care, don't care! Just close your eyes and listen:
> 
> .


right. love this piece,regardless who the composer is  My favorite is with Schwarzkopf


----------



## Pugg

CypressWillow said:


> Don't care if it's by Bach or Stoelzel, don't care if people debate whether it's appropriate for a wedding or funeral song, don't care, don't care, don't care! Just close your eyes and listen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bist du bei mir, geh ich mit Freuden
> zum Sterben und zu meiner Ruh.
> Ach, wie vergnügt wär so mein Ende,
> es drückten deine schönen Hände
> mir die getreuen Augen zu!
> 
> If you are with me, then I will go gladly
> unto [my] death and to my rest.
> Ah, what a pleasant end for me,
> if your dear hands be the last I see,
> closing shut my faithful eyes to rest!
> 
> When thou are near, I go with joy
> To death and to my rest.
> O how joyous would my end be,
> If your fair hands
> Would close my faithful eyes.


I will stay with this one


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming songs Rule Britannia - Last Night of the Proms 2010
I was there :tiphat:

Rule, Britannia!
Lyrics

Rule, Britannia! Britannia, rule the waves!
Britons never, never, never shall be slaves.

When Britain first, at heaven's command,
Arose from out the azure main,
This was the charter of the land,
And Guardian Angels sang this strain:

(Chorus)

The nations not so blest as thee
Must, in their turn, to tyrants fall,
While thou shalt flourish great and free:
The dread and envy of them all.

(Chorus)

Still more majestic shalt thou rise,
More dreadful from each foreign stroke,
As the loud blast that tears the skies
Serves but to root thy native oak.

(Chorus)

Thee haughty tyrants ne'er shall tame;
All their attempts to bend thee down
Will but arouse thy generous flame,
But work their woe and thy renown.

(Chorus)

To thee belongs the rural reign;
Thy cities shall with commerce shine;
All thine shall be the subject main,
And every shore it circles, thine.

(Chorus)

The Muses, still with freedom found,
Shall to thy happy coasts repair.
Blest isle! with matchless beauty crowned,
And manly hearts to guard the fair.

(Chorus)
Rule, Britannia! Britannia, rule the waves!
Britons never, never, never shall be slaves.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming songs Rule Britannia - Last Night of the Proms 2010
> I was there :tiphat:
> 
> .


jolie! 

and nice to see orchestra musicians at least once a year not in black  . well, it's just my taste, but really bored of black and white style


----------



## CypressWillow

A legendary performance. I think I read somewhere that Villa-Lobos composed this with Bidu in mind. At the end, the humming section, she transitions to the last note without taking a breath/breaking the line. Marvellous and spine-tingling:


----------



## Blancrocher

Schwarzkopf - Auf dem Wasser zu singen

Mitten im Schimmer der spiegelnden Wellen
Gleitet, wie Schwäne, der wankende Kahn:
Ach, auf der Freude sanftschimmernden Wellen
Gleitet die Seele dahin wie der Kahn;
Denn von dem Himmel herab auf die Wellen
Tanzet das Abendrot rund um den Kahn.

Über den Wipfeln des westlichen Haines
Winket uns freundlich der rötliche Schein;
Unter den Zweigen des östlichen Haines
Säuselt der Kalmus im rötlichen Schein;
Freude des Himmels und Ruhe des Haines
Atmet die Seel im errötenden Schein.

Ach, es entschwindet mit tauigem Flügel
Mir auf den wiegenden Wellen die Zeit;
Morgen entschwinde mit schimmerndem Flügel
Wieder wie gestern und heute die Zeit,
Bis ich auf höherem strahlendem Flügel
Selber entschwinde der wechselnden Zeit.

----------------------------------------*------------------------
In the middle of the shimmer of the reflecting waves
Glides, as swans do, the wavering boat;
Ah, on joy's soft shimmering waves
Glides the soul along like the boat;
Then from Heaven down onto the waves
Dances the sunset all around the boat.

Over the treetops of the western grove
Waves, in a friendly way, the reddish gleam;
Under the branches of the eastern grove
Murmur the reeds in the reddish light;
Joy of Heaven and the peace of the grove
Is breathed by the soul in the reddening light.

Ah, time vanishes on dewy wing
for me, on the rocking waves;
Tomorrow, time will vanish with shimmering wings
Again, as yesterday and today,
Until I, on higher more radiant wing,
Myself vanish to the changing time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That first word gets me every time... _Nedavna_.... _Not long ago_...

A. Pushkin - The Dream

Not long ago, in a charming dream,
I saw myself -- a king with crown's treasure;
I was in love with you, it seemed,
And heart was beating with a pleasure.
I sang my passion's song by your enchanting knees.
Why, dreams, you didn't prolong my happiness forever?
But gods deprived me not of whole their favor:
I only lost the kingdom of my dreams.


----------



## Pugg

CypressWillow said:


> A legendary performance. I think I read somewhere that Villa-Lobos composed this with Bidu in mind. At the end, the humming section, she transitions to the last note without taking a breath/breaking the line. Marvellous and spine-tingling:


Stunning, never being sung better then this :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Blancrocher said:


> Schwarzkopf - Auf dem Wasser zu singen
> 
> Mitten im Schimmer der spiegelnden Wellen
> Gleitet, wie Schwäne, der wankende Kahn:
> Ach, auf der Freude sanftschimmernden Wellen
> Gleitet die Seele dahin wie der Kahn;
> Denn von dem Himmel herab auf die Wellen
> Tanzet das Abendrot rund um den Kahn.
> 
> Über den Wipfeln des westlichen Haines
> Winket uns freundlich der rötliche Schein;
> Unter den Zweigen des östlichen Haines
> Säuselt der Kalmus im rötlichen Schein;
> Freude des Himmels und Ruhe des Haines
> Atmet die Seel im errötenden Schein.
> 
> Ach, es entschwindet mit tauigem Flügel
> Mir auf den wiegenden Wellen die Zeit;
> Morgen entschwinde mit schimmerndem Flügel
> Wieder wie gestern und heute die Zeit,
> Bis ich auf höherem strahlendem Flügel
> Selber entschwinde der wechselnden Zeit.
> 
> ----------------------------------------*------------------------
> In the middle of the shimmer of the reflecting waves
> Glides, as swans do, the wavering boat;
> Ah, on joy's soft shimmering waves
> Glides the soul along like the boat;
> Then from Heaven down onto the waves
> Dances the sunset all around the boat.
> 
> Over the treetops of the western grove
> Waves, in a friendly way, the reddish gleam;
> Under the branches of the eastern grove
> Murmur the reeds in the reddish light;
> Joy of Heaven and the peace of the grove
> Is breathed by the soul in the reddening light.
> 
> Ah, time vanishes on dewy wing
> for me, on the rocking waves;
> Tomorrow, time will vanish with shimmering wings
> Again, as yesterday and today,
> Until I, on higher more radiant wing,
> Myself vanish to the changing time.


Such an amazing performance. Fischer somehow makes the piano accompaniment shimmer like moonlight on the water, and Schwarzkopf's voice is so silvery and so light. Utter perfection.


----------



## Antony

Pugg said:


> Rule, Britannia!
> Lyrics
> 
> Rule, Britannia! Britannia, rule the waves!
> Britons never, never, never shall be slaves.
> 
> When Britain first, at heaven's command,
> Arose from out the azure main,
> This was the charter of the land,
> And Guardian Angels sang this strain:
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> The nations not so blest as thee
> Must, in their turn, to tyrants fall,
> While thou shalt flourish great and free:
> The dread and envy of them all.
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Still more majestic shalt thou rise,
> More dreadful from each foreign stroke,
> As the loud blast that tears the skies
> Serves but to root thy native oak.
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Thee haughty tyrants ne'er shall tame;
> All their attempts to bend thee down
> Will but arouse thy generous flame,
> But work their woe and thy renown.
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> To thee belongs the rural reign;
> Thy cities shall with commerce shine;
> All thine shall be the subject main,
> And every shore it circles, thine.
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> The Muses, still with freedom found,
> Shall to thy happy coasts repair.
> Blest isle! with matchless beauty crowned,
> And manly hearts to guard the fair.
> 
> (Chorus)
> Rule, Britannia! Britannia, rule the waves!
> Britons never, never, never shall be slaves.


This song never fails to lift up my spirit every time.

Illustrious ancestor! Great descendant! 
The Finest hour of Victorian England!


----------



## Blancrocher

Sara Mingardo - In un fiorito prato...

in un fiorito prato/ in a flowery meadow
conl'altre sue compagne/ with her girlfriends
giva cogliendo fiori/ she was wandering picking flowers
Per farne una ghirlanda a le sue chiome;/ to make a garland for her hair
Quand'angue insidioso, ch'era fra l'erbe ascoso,/ When a treacherous snake, hidden in the grass
Le punse un piè con velenoso dente./ bit her foot with its venomous teeth
Ed ecco immantinente scolorirsi il bel viso,/ and anon grew pale her lovely face
E ne' suoi lumi sparir que'lampi/ and faded those bright sparkles in her eyes
Onde ella al sol fea scorno./ that used to mock the sun
Allor noi tutte sbigottite e meste le fummo intorno/ We gathered around her, dismayed and woeful,
Richiamar tentando gli spiriti in lei smarriti/ trying to summon back the vanishing spirits
Con l'onda fresca e co' possenti carmi./ with fresh water and powerful odes
Ma nulla valse, ahi lassa, ch'ella/ but it was all useless, alas,
I languidi lumi alquanto aprendo/ for she opened her languid eyes
E te chiamando Orfeo, Orfeo;/ and calling your name Orfeo
Dopo un grave sospiro spirò fra queste braccia/ she died in these arms after a deep sigh
Ed io rimasi piena il cor di pietade e di spavento/ and there i stood, my heart filled with grief and dread

http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130618


----------



## CypressWillow

Let me start by saying that the myth of Orpheus and Eurydice is my all-time most loved story, and the film "Orfeu Negro" is my favorite film. Here we have the last song: Orfeu and Euridice have been killed and the children are the new personifications of these figures. He plays to make the sun rise, as Orfeu did. The innocence of these children, unconcerned with the tragic legend they will be fulfilling, is so poignant. The music itself - what can I say? At then end, when the scene dissolves to the frieze from classical Greece, I'm blubbering away like a baby.






Just under two minutes. A reminder that for thousands of years, this ancient myth has inspired composers, painters, sculptors, authors, performing artists....


----------



## Pugg

The Nightingale (Solovei) by Alabiev - Joan Sutherland 
(can't find the words, sorry.)


----------



## helenora

amazing Orlofsky! The best! does anyone know where can I find an entire production of Die Fledermaus with Ernman?

Ich lade gern mir Gäste ein,
Man lebt bei mir recht fein,
Man unterhält sich, wie man mag
Oft bis zum hellen Tag.
Zwar langweil' ich mich stets dabei,
Was man auch treibt und spricht;
Indes, was mir als Wirt steht frei,
Duld' ich bei Gästen nicht!
Und sehe ich, es ennuyiert
Sich jemand hier bei mir,
So pack' ich ihn ganz ungeniert,
Werf' ihn hinaus zur Tür.
Und fragen Sie, ich bitte
Warum ich das denn tu'?
'S ist mal bei mir so Sitte,
Chacun à son gout!
Wenn ich mit andern sitz' beim Wein
Und Flasch' um Flasche leer',
Muss jeder mit mir durstig sein,
Sonst werde grob ich sehr.


----------



## Pugg

> helenora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> amazing Orlofsky! The best! does anyone know where can I find an entire production of Die Fledermaus with Ernman?*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this one helonora
Click to expand...


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> The Nightingale (Solovei) by Alabiev - Joan Sutherland
> (can't find the words, sorry.)


found it with the other youtube video
Nightingale, my nightingale!
Sweetly singing nightingale!
Where would you now fly?
Where -- be singing through the night?

Refrain:
I:Nightingale, my nightingale,
Sweetly singing nightingale!:I
Someone poor , as myself,
Would listen to you this night,
Sinking in her own tears,
Sheding them by wet lashes.

Refrain:
I: Nightingale, my nightingale,

Sweetly singing nightingale!:I
Oh, you fly, my nightingale,
Through the twenty seven lands,
Over blue seas and oceans,
To the distant steeple shores.

Refrain:
I: Nightingale, my nightingale,
Sweetly singing nightingale!:I
If you fly over all lands,
Towns, villages, cities,
You wouldn't find anywhere
Anyone with heavier grief.
I have, have on my young chest
Priceless pearls like the dense bars.
I have, have on my fingers
Priceless rings like heavy chains.

Refrain:
I:Nightingale, my nightingale,
Sweetly singing nightingale!:I

I have, have in my young heart
Image of my beloved friend.
And from grief on my young chest
Priceless pearls lost their sparks.

Refrain:
Nightingale, my nightingale,
Sweetly singing nightingale!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Do you mean this one helenora
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the same one. I even don't know which opera house it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugg

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Opus+Arte/OA0890D

Here you go:tiphat:
Hope you have fun with it :cheers:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Opus+Arte/OA0890D
> 
> Here you go:tiphat:
> Hope you have fun with it :cheers:


Great! many thanks!


----------



## Blancrocher

Matthias Goerne - Litanei

Litanei auf das Fest Aller Seelen

Text by Johann Georg Jacobi (1740-1814)

Ruhn in Frieden alle Seelen,
Die vollbracht ein banges Quälen,
Die vollendet süßen Traum,
Lebenssatt, geboren kaum,
Aus der Welt hinüberschieden:
Alle Seelen ruhn in Frieden!

Liebvoller Mädchen Seelen
Deren Tränen nicht zu zählen,
Die ein falscher Freund verließ,
Und die blinde Welt verstieß;
Alle, die von hinnen schieden,
Alle Seelen ruhn in Frieden!

Und die nie der Sonne lachten,
Unterm Mond auf Dornen wachten,
Gott, im reinen Himmelslicht,
Einst zu sehn von Angesicht:
Alle, die von hinnen schieden,
Alle Seelen ruhn in Frieden!

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~marsal/taronja/1/mp3/Litanei.html

Rest in peace, all souls
who have had done with anxious torment,
who have had done with sweet dreams
who, sated with life and hardly born,
have departed from this world:
all souls rest in peace!

And those who never smiled at the sun,
keeping watch on the thorns beneath the moon,
to see God in the pure heavenly light
and look him just once in the face:
all who have parted from here,
all souls rest in peace!

And those who knew no peace
but still had courage and strength to give
on fields strewn with corpses
in a world half asleep:
all who have parted from here,
all souls rest in peace!


----------



## Blancrocher

György Kurtág: ...pas à pas - nulle part... (poems by Beckett)

Kurt Widmer singing.


----------



## Pugg

Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese

Watch the young trumpet player, he's almost dying of stage fright .
We stayed at friends at Amsterdam that night, it's such great fun:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese
> 
> Watch the young trumpet player, he's almost dying of stage fright .
> We stayed at friends at Amsterdam that night, it's such great fun:tiphat:


haha, yes. Three of them are great musicians: orchestra, a trumpet player and a singer, but somehow they don't get together, they aren't an ensemble, it is as if each one of them plays/sings in his own tempo and his own version of bright seraphim  - she is trying to "fly away", he is too shy and does his job as he should, because it's such a responsibility for him , and the orchestra tries to maintain order and not that easy in just following the soloists especially it's very well seen in first 2 minutes of the video. Even clavecin+singer part the accompanist tries to hold her as she hurries up, but I'd say it's better to follow a singer, otherwise the accompanist prevented her from "blossoming" . In this case it would be better to let her go as she wants it to sing.....I think all that is just due to lack of rehearsals as it sometimes happens especially when people come from different places and have limited time for rehearsing.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> haha, yes. Three of them are great musicians: orchestra, a trumpet player and a singer, but somehow they don't get together, they aren't an ensemble, it is as if each one of them plays/sings in his own tempo and his own version of bright seraphim  - she is trying to "fly away", he is too shy and does his job as he should, because it's such a responsibility for him , and the orchestra tries to maintain order and not that easy in just following the soloists especially it's very well seen in first 2 minutes of the video. Even clavecin+singer part the accompanist tries to hold her as she hurries up, but I'd say it's better to follow a singer, otherwise the accompanist prevented her from "blossoming" . In this case it would be better to let her go as she wants it to sing.....I think all that is just due to lack of rehearsals as it sometimes happens especially when people come from different places and have limited time for rehearsing.


You're right but in defence, indeed they had two rehearsals, and the open air in the canals between the houses aren't helping also.


----------



## helenora

yeah, sure I understand. It happens even with the very top level musicians if there are not enough rehearsals it will be heard when soloists are involved. When they come they have just 2 rehearsals or even one with the orchestra (it very clearly seen in a case of pianists, singers and violinists), no wonder both orchestra and a soloist can be of top level, but still need to adjust.....

and yes, open air concerts are popular now. I remember one in Dresden, opera night on open air ( wow!). public is so excited, but I think it's not much fun for singers and other musicians in general. Classical music is better within 4 corners environment imo.....

yeah, sometimes it's my critic part in me takes over me :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Karl Erb - Schubert, "Das Lied im Grünen" and "An die Laute"


----------



## Pugg

*Elly Ameling* "Ich will dir mein Herze schenken" Matthäus-Passion


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese
> 
> Watch the young trumpet player, he's almost dying of stage fright .
> We stayed at friends at Amsterdam that night, it's such great fun:tiphat:


Lve this aria. Pity the conductor had a train to catch!


----------



## Pugg

Caccini: Ave Maria INESSA GALANTE


----------



## helenora

from my yesterday's listening to Judas Maccabaeus


----------



## Blancrocher

Karl Erb - Nacht und Träume


----------



## Pugg

*Montserrat Caballe. 
*

*El Nino Judio* (Zarzuela)
Concha's Spanish Song

Music: Pablo Luna
Text: Antonio Paso and Enrique García Alvarez

De España vengo.
¡Soy española!
En mis ojos me traigo
luz de su cielo
y en mi cuerpo la gracia
de la manola.
De España vengo.
De España soy,
y mi cara serrana
lo va diciendo,
que he nacido en España
por donde voy.
A mi lo madrileño
me vuelve loca.
y cuando yo me arranco
con una copla
al acento gitano
de mi canción
toman vida las flores
de mi mantón;
De España vengo, etc.
¡Campana de la torre
de Maravillas!
Si es que tocas a fuego,
toca de prisa,
Mira que ardo
por culpa de unos ojos
que estoy mirando.
Por culpa de unos ojos,
madre me muero,
por culpa de unos ojos
******, muy ******
que los tengo metíos
dentro del alma
y que son los ojazos
de mi gitano.
Muriendo estoy, mi vida,
por tu desvío,
te quiero y no me quieres.
gitano mío!
Mira que pena
verse así despreciada
siendo morena.
De Españia vengo . . . etc.

Note:-Words printed in italics are the gypsy equivalents of standard Spanish words and are not to be found in ordinary Spanish dictionaries
The Jewish Lad (Zarzuela)
Concha's Spanish Song

From Spain I come:

I am a Spanish girl.

In my eyes I bring

light of its skies

and in my body the grace

of the manola.*

From Spain I come:

of Spain am I;

my mountain face keeps saying

I was born in Spain

and there go I.

All that's Madrid

excites me:

when I am moved

to sing a copla,

the gypsy accent

of my song

gives life to the flowers

of my cloak;

from Spain I come: etc.

Bell of the Tower

of Marvels,

if you give fire alarms

ring quickly:

look how I burn

because of certain eyes

on which I gaze.

Because of certain eyes

dear Mother, I am dying,

because of certain eyes,

black, very black

I bear embedded

within my soul,

big eyes belonging

to my own gypsy.

I die, my life,

because you look away,

I love you, and you love me not

o gypsy mine.

Look at the grief it is

to see oneself despised

for being dark-skinned.

From Spain I come: etc.

*Manola-A Madrid minx


----------



## Pugg

*Mariettas Lied' * Erich Korngold / Renée Fleming*

Glück, das mir verblieb,
rück zu mir, mein treues Lieb.
Abend sinkt im Hag
bist mir Licht und Tag.
Bange pochet Herz an Herz
Hoffnung schwingt sich himmelwärts.

Wie wahr, ein traurig Lied.
Das Lied vom treuen Lieb,
das sterben muss.

Ich kenne das Lied.
Ich hört es oft in jungen,
in schöneren Tagen.
Es hat noch eine Strophe-
weiß ich sie noch?

Naht auch Sorge trüb,
rück zu mir, mein treues Lieb.
Neig dein blaß Gesicht
Sterben trennt uns nicht.
Mußt du einmal von mir gehn,
glaub, es gibt ein Auferstehn.

Joy, that near to me remains,
Come to me, my true love.
Night sinks into the grove
You are my light and day.
Anxiously beats heart on heart
Hope itself soars heavenward.

How true, a sad song.
The song of true love,
that must die.

I know the song.
I heard it often in younger,
in better days.
It has yet another verse-
Do I know it still?

Though sorrow becomes dark,
Come to me, my true love.
Lean (to me) your pale face
Death will not separate us.
If you must leave me one day,
Believe, there is an afterlife.[2]


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


>


sublime! many , many likes! now don't know what I wanna listen to more zarzuelas or Caballe?


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> sublime! many , many likes! now don't know what I wanna listen to more zarzuelas or Caballe?


I have a vinyl recording from her, don't know really if it's ever transferred to CD 
But she shines in this kind of works, like a second skin :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

absolutely! even Teresa Berganza compared to Caballe shines less in this type of music  it's true....

I think vinyl to CD is transferable ( I know coz one friend of mine did it before), but needs special kind of equipment


----------



## Pugg

Dame Joan Sutherland-Johann Strauss-(1825-1899)-Casanova-Nun's chorus


----------



## helenora

after watching figure skating and looking forward to European championship at the end of this month - these guy like to skate using this music 





Nessun dorma! Nessun dorma! Tu pure, o Principessa,
nella tua fredda stanza,
guardi le stelle
che tremano d'amore, e di speranza!
Ma il mio mistero chiuso in me;
il nome mio nessun sapra!
No, No! Sulla tua bocca lo dir quando la luce splende!
Ed il mio bacio sciogliera il silenzio
che ti fa mia!
Il nome suo nessun sapr,
E noi dovrem, ahim, morir, morir!
Dilegua, o notte! Tramontate, stelle!
Tramontate, stelle! All'alba vincero! Vincero! Vincero!"

ENGLISH

None shall sleep! None shall sleep! Even you, O Princess,
in your cold bedroom,
watch the stars
that tremble with love and with hope!
But my secret is hidden within me;
none will know my name!
No, no! On your mouth I will say it when the light shines!
And my kiss will dissolve the silence
that makes you mine!
No one will know his name,
and we will have to, alas, die, die!
Vanish, o night! Set, stars!
Set, stars! At dawn, I will win! I will win! I will win!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Anna Moffo - Du bist die Ruh* (Schubert)

Du bist die Ruh,
Der Friede mild,
Die Sehnsucht du
Und was sie stillt.

Ich weihe dir
Voll Lust und Schmerz
Zur Wohnung hier
Mein Aug und Herz.

Kehr ein bei mir,
Und schliesse du
Still hinter dir
Die Pforten zu.

Treib andern Schmerz
Aus dieser Brust!
Voll sei dies Herz
Von deiner Lust.

Dies Augenzelt
Von deinem Glanz
Allein erhellt,
0 füll es ganz!

You are the calm,
The restful peace:
You are my longing and
what makes it cease.

With passion and pain
To you I give
My eye and heart
Are yours to live.
Enter here and close


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sublime.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another version of this lovely Schubert song, that probes just that bit deeper.


----------



## Pugg

*Gluck _ O del mio dolce ardor* Teresa Berganza

O del mio dolce ardor
Bramato oggetto,
L'aura che tu respiri,
Alfin respiro.

O vunque il guardo io giro,
Le tue vaghe sembianze
Amore in me dipinge:
Il mio pensier si finge
Le più liete speranze;
E nel desio che così
M'empie il petto
Cerco te, chiamo te, spero e sospiro.

Oh, desired object
Of my sweet ardor,
The air which you breathe,
At last I breathe.

Wherever I turn my glance
Your lovely features
Paint love for me:
My thoughts imagine
The most happy hopes,
And in the longing which
Fills my bosom
I seek you, I call you, I hope, and I sigh.


----------



## CypressWillow

Absolutely lovely. Thanks very much for sharing this, Pugg.


----------



## Pugg

Beverly Sills - Willow song - Baby Doe - 1962 
(Sung in English )


----------



## Metairie Road

*GregMitchel*

Sublime.

Certainly.

But I personally find that this song packs more emotional wallop when sung as a duet. It's a shame that Schwarzkopf never had the opportunity to record this as a duet (prior to 1945 anyway) with one of the German tenors of the day. That would have been amazing.

Regards


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Metairie Road said:


> *GregMitchel*
> 
> Sublime.
> 
> Certainly.
> 
> But I personally find that this song packs more emotional wallop when sung as a duet. It's a shame that Schwarzkopf never had the opportunity to record this as a duet (prior to 1945 anyway) with one of the German tenors of the day. That would have been amazing.
> 
> Regards


True, but many sopranos have sung it as a solo, and Schwarzkopf's is the most sublime version I've heard, though Te Kanawa and Fleming are both glorious as well of course.

For the duet version, I'd probably turn to Lotte Lehmann and Richard Tauber.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> Beverly Sills - Willow song - Baby Doe - 1962
> (Sung in English )


I've seen this clip before. It's really lovely, simple and unaffected. Brava, Bubbles.


----------



## helenora

De Falla with Tereza Berganza and Gerald Moore

couldn't find lyrics though


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ferrier's signature tune deserves a place in this thread.

No need to add the lyrics, her diction is so clear and unforced.


----------



## Pugg

*Agnus Dei Lyrics
Artist: Christa Ludwig , Composer Johann Sebastian Bach*

Agnus Dei
Agnus Dei
Dona nobis pacem
Agnus Dei,
Agnus Dei
Dona eis Requiem
In pacem aeterna pacem, in pacem.
Agnus Dei
Agnus Dei
Dona nobis pacem
Agnus Dei,
Agnus Dei
Dona eis Requiem
In pacem aeterna pacem, in pacem.

Lamb of God, that takes away the sins of the world, have mercy upon us. et, et 
Grant us peace


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet - Je t'aime*! - Sally Silver/Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

Sopranos sing the Czardas


----------



## Antony

La Diva de l'Empire - Erik Satie






Sous le grand chapeau Greenaway
Mettant l'éclat d'un sourire
D'un rire charmant et frais
De baby étonné qui soupire
Little girl aux yeux veloutés
C'est la diva de l'Empire
C'est la reine dont s'éprennent les gentlemen
Et tous les dandys
De Piccadilly

Dans un seul yes, elle met tant de douceur
Que tous les snobs en gilet à cœur
L'accueillant de hourras frénétiques
Sur la scène lancent des gerbes de fleurs
Sans remarquer le rire narquois
De son joli minoisElle danse presque automatiquement
Et soulève, oh ! Très pudiquement
Ses jolis dessous de fanfreluches
De ses jambes montrant le frétillement
C'est à la fois très, très innocent
Et très, très excitant


----------



## Bellinilover

The song "She Wasn't You" by Alan Jay Lerner and Burton Lane, from their musical _On a Clear Day You Can See Forever_, sung here by Jerry Hadley. It sounds very "Viennese" to me:


----------



## Pugg

Antony said:


> La Diva de l'Empire - Erik Satie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sous le grand chapeau Greenaway
> Mettant l'éclat d'un sourire
> D'un rire charmant et frais
> De baby étonné qui soupire
> Little girl aux yeux veloutés
> C'est la diva de l'Empire
> C'est la reine dont s'éprennent les gentlemen
> Et tous les dandys
> De Piccadilly
> 
> Dans un seul yes, elle met tant de douceur
> Que tous les snobs en gilet à cœur
> L'accueillant de hourras frénétiques
> Sur la scène lancent des gerbes de fleurs
> Sans remarquer le rire narquois
> De son joli minoisElle danse presque automatiquement
> Et soulève, oh ! Très pudiquement
> Ses jolis dessous de fanfreluches
> De ses jambes montrant le frétillement
> C'est à la fois très, très innocent
> Et très, très excitant


You much be Dutch or very close to that neck of the woods


----------



## Antony

Pugg said:


> You much be Dutch or very close to that neck of the woods


Dear Pugg,

Nope, I'm not dutch but I like very much Elly Ameling ...and Janine Jansen, another dutch artist 
I live in the french province of Canada. That's why I know a little bit of french..enough to enjoy french songs/arias by french composers.
By the way, Canada has great friendship with Holland. Since WW2, in springtime, Ottawa has a tulip festival with millions of tulip bulbs offered by Holland. Personally, I had great souvenir visiting Amsterdam in the past. I lost my camera on the train whilst visiting the windmills area and the tulip farms. I filled the lost object form in Amsterdam train station..with address of the swiss hotel where I'll be later. ..and I received my lost camera there  .

I think you are dutch, aren't you, dear Pugg?

How's about another lovely song by Erik Satie - Je te veux - by Jessye Norman ? Hope you, and TC netters, enjoy it.






J'ai compris ta détresse
Cher amoureux
Et je cède à tes vœux
Fais de moi ta maîtresse
Loin de nous la sagesse
Plus de tristesse
J'aspire à l'instant précieux
Où nous serons heureux
Je te veux

Je n'ai pas de regrets
Et je n'ai qu'une envie
Près de toi là tout près
Vivre toute ma vie
Que mon corps soit le tien
e ta lèvre la mienne
Que ton coeur soit le mien
Et que toute ma chair soit tienne

J'ai compris ta détresse
.......................

Oui je vois dans tes yeux
La divine promesse
Que ton coeur amoureux
Vient chercher ma caresse
Enlacés pour toujours
Brûlant des mêmes flammes
Dans un rêve d'amour
Nous échangerons nos deux âmes

J'ai compris ta détresse
...................

ENGLISH Translation

I understand your distress
Dear lover
And I yield to your wishes
Make me your mistress
We are far from moderation
And further yet from sadness
I long only for the precious moment
When we will be happy
I want you

I have no regrets
And only one desire
Near to you, close as can be
Living all my life
So that your body is mine
So that my lips are pressed by yours
So that your heart is mine
And that my body is pressed to yours

I understand your distress
................

Yes, I can see in your eyes
The divine promise
That your heart is in love
Come find my caresses
Entwined, forever
Burning the same flames
In a dream of love
We will exchange our souls

I understand your distress


----------



## Pugg

Antony said:


> Dear Pugg,
> 
> Nope, I'm not dutch but I like very much Elly Ameling ...and Janine Jansen, another dutch artist
> I live in the french province of Canada. That's why I know a little bit of french..enough to enjoy french songs/arias by french composers.
> By the way, Canada has great friendship with Holland. Since WW2, in springtime, Ottawa has a tulip festival with millions of tulip bulbs offered by Holland. Personally, I had great souvenir visiting Amsterdam in the past. I lost my camera on the train whilst visiting the windmills area and the tulip farms. I filled the lost object form in Amsterdam train station..with address of the swiss hotel where I'll be later. ..and I received my lost camera there  .
> 
> I think you are dutch, aren't you, dear Pugg?
> 
> How's about another lovely song by Erik Satie - Je te veux - by Jessye Norman ? Hope you, and TC netters, enjoy it.
> 
> J'ai compris ta détresse
> Cher amoureux
> Et je cède à tes vœux
> Fais de moi ta maîtresse
> Loin de nous la sagesse
> Plus de tristesse
> J'aspire à l'instant précieux
> Où nous serons heureux
> Je te veux
> 
> Je n'ai pas de regrets
> Et je n'ai qu'une envie
> Près de toi là tout près
> Vivre toute ma vie
> Que mon corps soit le tien
> e ta lèvre la mienne
> Que ton coeur soit le mien
> Et que toute ma chair soit tienne
> 
> J'ai compris ta détresse
> .......................
> 
> Oui je vois dans tes yeux
> La divine promesse
> Que ton coeur amoureux
> Vient chercher ma caresse
> Enlacés pour toujours
> Brûlant des mêmes flammes
> Dans un rêve d'amour
> Nous échangerons nos deux âmes
> 
> J'ai compris ta détresse
> ...................
> 
> ENGLISH Translation
> 
> I understand your distress
> Dear lover
> And I yield to your wishes
> Make me your mistress
> We are far from moderation
> And further yet from sadness
> I long only for the precious moment
> When we will be happy
> I want you
> 
> I have no regrets
> And only one desire
> Near to you, close as can be
> Living all my life
> So that your body is mine
> So that my lips are pressed by yours
> So that your heart is mine
> And that my body is pressed to yours
> 
> I understand your distress
> ................
> 
> Yes, I can see in your eyes
> The divine promise
> That your heart is in love
> Come find my caresses
> Entwined, forever
> Burning the same flames
> In a dream of love
> We will exchange our souls
> 
> I understand your distress


Hi Anthony,
I am half British actually, my father was born in Manchester met my mother and the result is me.
And yes I know between the relationship between our counties.
On war memory day we have a lot of them over to horner them.
Nice choice of song by the way :tiphat:


----------



## Antony

I'm glad you like it 

Another love song, Francis Poulenc , Chemin de l'Amour , sung by Veronique Gens






Poulenc (1940)

Chemin de l'Amour The path of love
Les chemins qui vont à la mer The paths that lead to the sea
Ont gardé de notre passage, have kept, of our passing-by,
Des fleurs effeuillées flowers with fallen petals
Et l'écho sous leurs arbres and the echo, beneath their trees,
De nos deux rires clairs. of both our bright laughters.
Hélas! des jours de bonheur, Alas! days of happiness, 
Radieuses joies envolées, radiant joys now flown, 
Je vais sans retrouver traces I wander without finding their trace again
Dans mon cœur. in my heart.

Chemins de mon amour, Paths of my love, 
Je vous cherche toujours, I'm still looking for you,
Chemins perdus, vous n'êtes plus lost paths, you are no more
Et vos échos sont sourds. and your echos are hollow. 
Chemins du désespoir, Paths of despair, 
Chemins du souvenir, paths of memory,
Chemins du premier jour, paths of the first day,
Divins chemins d'amour. divine paths of love.

Si je dois l'oublier un jour, If one day I have to forget him, 
La vie effaçant toute chose, life effacing everything,
Je veut, dans mon cœur, qu'un souvenir repose, I wish, in my heart, that one memory should remain, 
Plus fort que l'autre amour. stronger than the other love. 
Le souvenir du chemin, The memory of the path, 
Où tremblante et toute éperdue, where trembling and utterly bewildered
Un jour j'ai senti sur moi one day, upon me, I felt 
Brûler tes mains. your hands burning.

----


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A deep-singing Pushkin hymn:






Что смолкнул веселия глас?
Раздайтесь, вакхальны припевы!
Да здравствуют нежные девы
И юные жены, любившие нас!
Полнее стакан наливайте!
На звонкое дно
В густое вино
Заветные кольца бросайте!
Подымем стаканы, содвинем их разом!
Да здравствуют музы, да здравствует разум!
Ты, солнце святое, гори!
Как эта лампада бледнеет
Пред ясным восходом зари,
Так ложная мудрость мерцает и тлеет
Пред солнцем бессмертным ума.
Да здравствует солнце, да скроется тьма!

I can only translate the second half in a coherent manner:

Long live the Muses, long live the mind!
You, the holy sun, burn!
As a lamp fades
Before sunrise the clear dawn,
So false wisdom flickers and smolders out
Before the sun's immortal mind.
Long live the sun, that the darkness will disappear!

This is one of those hymns that in Soviet Russia whole crowds would sometimes sing.... I would have loved to have heard it like that...


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Todessehnen Op.86 No.6 by Jessye Norman and Daniel Barenboim






Another one of Brahms' greatest songs, and perhaps a rare glimpse into his soul -- something which he was notoriously private about in his music. The fourth stanza of this song quotes the slow movement of the 2nd piano concerto (right when the two clarinets play a chorale). The same movement also gets quoted in another song (the opening cello solo gets quoted in Op.105 No.2) on a similar theme of yearning for the release of death. Jessye Norman truly captures the spirit of Sehnsucht in her performance with Barenboim.

*Todessehnen*

Ach, wer nimmt von meiner Seele
Die geheime, schwere Last,
Die, je mehr ich sie verhehle,
Immer mächtiger mich faßt?

Möchtest du nur endlich brechen,
Mein gequältes, banges Herz!
Findest hier mit deinen Schwächen,
Deiner Liebe, nichts als Schmerz.

Dort nur wirst du ganz genesen,
Wo der Sehnsucht nichts mehr fehlt,
Wo das schwesterliche Wesen
Deinem Wesen sich vermählt.

Hör' es, Vater in der Höhe,
Aus der Fremde fleht dein Kind:
Gib', daß er mich bald umwehe,
Deines Todes Lebenswind.

Daß er zu dem Stern mich ****,
Wo man keine Trennung kennt,
Wo die Geistersprache Leben
Mit der Liebe Namen nennt.

Max Gottfried von Schenkendorf

*Yearning for death*

Ah, who will take from my soul
this secret, heavy burden
that, the more I conceal,
the more strongly it grips me?

Don't you wish finally to break
my tormented, anguished heart?
You find here with your weaknesses,
that your love is nothing but pain.

You will only become fully healthy
when you no longer lack the things you yearn for,
when a sisterly nature
becomes wedded to your own nature.

Hear me, Father in the Heavens,
In a foreign land, your child is pleading:
Grant that he will surround me
with the life-giving wind of Your death.

That he will raise me to the stars,
where one knows nothing of separation,
where the spirit-language gives Life
the name of Love.

© by Emily Ezust


----------



## Pugg

Felix Mendelssohn - Elias/Elijah (1846) - Aria for Soprano - "Höre, Israel" (Elly Ameling)

Arie
Höre, Israel, höre des Herren Stimme!
Ach, dass du merkest auf sein Gebot!
Aber wer glaubt unserer Predigt, und
wem wird der Arm des Herr geoffenbart?

Rezitativ
So spricht der Herr, der Erlöser Israels,
sein Heiliger, zum Knecht, der unter
den Tyrannen ist, so spricht der Herr:

Arie
Ich bin euer Tröster. Weiche nicht, denn ich
bin dein Gott! Ich stärke dich! Wer bist du
denn, dass du dich vor Menschen fürchtest,
die doch sterben? Und vergissest des Herrn,
der dich gemacht hat, der den Himmel
ausbreitet und die Erde gegründet.
Wer bist du denn?
Ich bin euer Tröster.
Weiche nicht, denn ich bin dein Gott!
Ich stärke dich!

Aria

Hear Israel, hear the Lord's voice! Oh, that you merkest on his bid. But anyone who believes our preaching, and is the arm of the Mr revealed whom? Recitative so the Lord, the Redeemer of Israel, his Holy one, to the servant, who is under the tyrant, says the Lord: Aria I am your Consoler. Soft not, for I am your God! I strength you! Who are you that you fear people who don't die? And reverse gissest of the Lord who made you, which spreads out the heavens and the Earth formed. Who the hell are you? I am your Consoler. Soft not, for I am your God! I strength you!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Felix Mendelssohn - Elias/Elijah (1846) - Aria for Soprano - "Höre, Israel" (Elly Ameling)
> 
> !


Angelic! as simple as that! :angel: thank you


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ständchen by Adolf Friedrich, Graf von Schack (1855-1894)

Mach auf, mach auf, doch leise mein Kind,
Um keinen vom Schlummer zu wecken.
Kaum murmelt der Bach, kaum zittert im Wind
Ein Blatt an den Büschen und Hecken.
Drum leise, mein Mädchen, daß [nichts sich]1 regt,
Nur leise die Hand auf die Klinke gelegt.

Mit Tritten, wie Tritte der Elfen so sacht,
[Die über die Blumen]2 hüpfen,
Flieg leicht hinaus in die Mondscheinnacht,
[Zu]3 mir in den Garten zu schlüpfen.
Rings schlummern die Blüten am rieselnden Bach
Und duften im Schlaf, nur die Liebe ist wach.

Sitz nieder, hier dämmert's geheimnisvoll
Unter den Lindenbäumen,
Die Nachtigall uns zu Häupten soll
Von unseren Küssen träumen,
Und die Rose, wenn sie am Morgen erwacht,
Hoch glühn von den Wonnenschauern der Nacht..

Ständchen in free translation by Albert Combrink

_"Love Song"

Open up, open up, but softly my child,
So as not to wake anyone from their sleep,
The stream is barely murmuring, the wind hardly causes quivers
In a leaf on bush or hedge.
So, softly, my young girl, so that nothing stirs,
Just lay your hand softly on the door-latch.

With steps as soft as the footsteps of elves,
that hop over the flowers,
Fly lightly out into the moonlit night,
Sneak to me in the garden.
Around us sleeps the blossoms along the trickling stream,
Fragrant in sleep, only love is awake.

Sit down, here it darkens mysteriously
Beneath the linden trees,
The nightingale over our heads
Shall dream of our kisses,
And the rose, when it wakes in the morning,
Shall glow from the joyous showers of the night._

Heavenly singing from Elisabeth Schumann.


----------



## Pugg

*Dame Joan Sutherland*; Parla! Arditi.

Più nel dubbio non farmi penare
Mi conforti una dolce parola,
Io la implora per tutte le care
Tue promesse del passato!

Mi ripeti d'amare me sola
Ch'ancor sono il tuo primo pensiero,
Con un detto ti mostra sincero
Al mio core affanato, al mio cor affanato!

Parla! Parla! Parla!
Ah! Ah! Si! Ah!
Parla mio ben, mio ben parla

Mi sorridi, mi parla, o mio ben,
Santa gioja, mi versa nel sen!
Ah! Sorridi, sorridi, mio ben!

Ah! Un altro cor del mio più fedel,
Non troverai, no!
Ah! Tanto amor mostrarti crudel,
Tu nom potrai, Ah! Ah! Ah! No!

Ogni tormento di gelosia Ah !
Un sol tuo detto svanir farrà, si!
Un tuo detto, ah! Farà!

Parla m io bene, Parla mio bene,
Ah! Si, mio ben, mio ben, Parla!

More in doubt don't make me suffer you comfort me a gentle word, I crave for all the care your promises of the past! I repeat it to love me alone that still are your first thought, with but a sincere cost my heart affanato shows you, in my heart affanato! Speaks! Speaks! Speaks! Ah! Ah! Yes! Ah! Speak my love, my love speaks I smile, talk to me, or my love, Santa gioja, I pour in my breast! Ah! Smile, smile, my love! Ah! Another cor of my most faithful, you won't find it! Ah! Tanto amor cruel show You nom you, Ah! Ah! Ah! No! Every torment of jealousy Ah! A sol thine svanir Farra, you! Have your say, ah! Will do! I'm fine, my beloved Speaks, speaks m Ah! Yes, my love, my love, *speak!*


----------



## Pugg

*Happy Birthday Renée Fleming*

​




*Amazing Grace - Renée Fleming*

Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound,
That saved a wretch like me.
I once was lost but now am found,
Was blind, but now I see.

T'was Grace that taught my heart to fear.
And Grace, my fears relieved.
How precious did that Grace appear
The hour I first believed.

Through many dangers, toils and snares
I have already come;
'Tis Grace that brought me safe thus far
and Grace will lead me home.


----------



## Antony

Aria La ci darem la mano - Don Giovanni

Libretto : Caterino Mazzola after Metastasio
Music : W.A.Mozart

Zerlina : Suzanne Mentzer
Giovanni: Thomas Allen






(Don Giovanni)
Là ci darem la mano,
Là mi dirai di sì:
Vedi, non è lontano,
Partiam, ben mio, da qui.

(Zerlina)
Vorrei e non vorrei,
Mi trema un poco il cor,
Felice, è ver, sarei,
Ma può burlarmi ancor!

(Don Giovanni)
Vieni, mio bel diletto!

(Zerlina)
Mi fa pietà Masetto.

(Don Giovanni)
Io cangierò tua sorte.

(Zerlina)
Presto... non son più forte.

(Don Giovanni)
Andiam!

(Zerlina)
Andiam!

(Duet)
Andiam, andiam, mio bene,
a ristorar le pene
D'un innocente amor.

---


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beautiful performance of this gorgeous song by Rachmaninov. Stunning pianissimo top B.

How Fair This Spot (zdes khorosho)

Zdes' khorosho (Здесь хорошо)

Здесь хорошо...
Взгляни, вдали
Огнем горит река,
Цветным ковром луга легли,
Белеют облака.

Здесь нет людей...
Здесь тишина...
Здесь только Бог да я.
Цветы, да старая сосна,
Да ты, мечта моя!

Да ты, мечта моя!

_How Fair This Place

How fair this place...
Look, in the distance
The river sparkles like fire,
The meadows stretch out like a coloured carpet,
The clouds are growing white.

There are no people here ...
There is just silence here ...
Only God and I are here.
Flowers, and an old pine tree,
And you, my daydream!

And you, my daydream!
_


----------



## Metairie Road

Edvard Grieg and Kirsten Flagstad go together like peas and carrots. From the CD box set - Kirsten Flagstad Icon.

*Grieg - En svane*





*Grieg - Varen (Springtime)* 





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## CypressWillow

GregMitchell said:


> Beautiful performance of this gorgeous song by Rachmaninov. Stunning pianissimo top B.
> 
> How Fair This Spot (zdes khorosho)
> 
> Zdes' khorosho (Здесь хорошо)
> 
> Здесь хорошо...
> Взгляни, вдали
> Огнем горит река,
> Цветным ковром луга легли,
> Белеют облака.
> 
> Здесь нет людей...
> Здесь тишина...
> Здесь только Бог да я.
> Цветы, да старая сосна,
> Да ты, мечта моя!
> 
> Да ты, мечта моя!
> 
> _How Fair This Place
> 
> How fair this place...
> Look, in the distance
> The river sparkles like fire,
> The meadows stretch out like a coloured carpet,
> The clouds are growing white.
> 
> There are no people here ...
> There is just silence here ...
> Only God and I are here.
> Flowers, and an old pine tree,
> And you, my daydream!
> 
> And you, my daydream!
> _


How lovely. Thanks for introducing me to this wonderful piece. I'll be listening to it again and again.


----------



## Pugg

Teresa Berganza "Gloria patri" Salmo 126 Vivaldi


----------



## helenora

Vespri per l'Assunzione di Maria Vergine - Salmo 112 (RV600) 
Gemma Bertagnolli

inspired by previous post


----------



## CypressWillow

I've been enthralled with the song and with Nicolai Gedda's performance for two days now! I've heard lots of versions on YouTube during this time, but always come back to his. Maybe it's because Gedda's is the only one I've found so far that embodies the "ethereal high note that seems suspended in space" mentioned below.

Excerpt from "Song: A Guide to Art Song Style and Literature" by Carol Kimball:

"The mood is one of tranquility and wonder. The vocal phrases slowly gather momentum, building in emotional intensity to the last line of text, "and you, my dream!" which features an ethereal high note that seems suspended in space. This phrase does not cadence conclusively; instead a piano postlude provides tonal closure, ending the song with its own moving meditation."






So thank you, Greg Mitchell, for bringing this masterpiece to my attention. The words are so moving, especially for an introvert. I couldn't find a lot of information about the poet, Glafira Galina, except that she was a contemporary of Rachmaninoff and got into some trouble with the Russian authorities for her liberal political outlook. Huh, the more things change, the more they are the same, eh?


----------



## Figleaf

CypressWillow said:


> I've been enthralled with the song and with Nicolai Gedda's performance for two days now! I've heard lots of versions on YouTube during this time, but always come back to his. *Maybe it's because Gedda's is the only one I've found so far that embodies the "ethereal high note that seems suspended in space" mentioned below. *
> 
> Excerpt from "Song: A Guide to Art Song Style and Literature" by Carol Kimball:
> 
> "The mood is one of tranquility and wonder. The vocal phrases slowly gather momentum, building in emotional intensity to the last line of text, "and you, my dream!" which features an ethereal high note that seems suspended in space. This phrase does not cadence conclusively; instead a piano postlude provides tonal closure, ending the song with its own moving meditation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you, Greg Mitchell, for bringing this masterpiece to my attention. The words are so moving, especially for an introvert. I couldn't find a lot of information about the poet, Glafira Galina, except that she was a contemporary of Rachmaninoff and got into some trouble with the Russian authorities for her liberal political outlook. Huh, the more things change, the more they are the same, eh?


Have you heard John McCormack? I think he does it even better.


----------



## CypressWillow

Thanks, Figleaf. Just listened. When he descends from the high "And thee" to "my only dream" his voice is so full of emotion. Beautiful!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Figleaf said:


> Have you heard John McCormack? I think he does it even better.


It's lovely, of course, but I think I still prefer Gedda singing in the original Russian, a language he spoke fluently, being half Russian himself.


----------



## Figleaf

GregMitchell said:


> It's lovely, of course, but I think I still prefer Gedda singing in the original Russian, a language he spoke fluently, being half Russian himself.


I'm not too bothered about having it in Russian, a language I know little of- but the difference in that floated pianissimo high note really does illustrate the difference between a great singer (McCormack) and a good one (Gedda).


----------



## Figleaf

Thinking still of John McCormack and those peerless floated high notes in head voice, I will post a lovely and apparently little-known art song, 'Swans', by Walter Kramer. It's one of my very favourite of John's recordings.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Figleaf said:


> I'm not too bothered about having it in Russian, a language I know little of- but the difference in that floated pianissimo high note really does illustrate the difference between a great singer (McCormack) and a good one (Gedda).


You think Gedda merely good? Well I'd elevate him to the ranks of the greats. Unfortunately he didn't make any pre-electrical recordings. Maybe you'd think differently if he had 

Incidentally I don't hear anything wrong with his piannissimo top B.


----------



## CypressWillow

And there is this:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

CypressWillow said:


> And there is this:


I like this version very much too, but, if pushed, I think I'd still go for Gedda - just.


----------



## CypressWillow

OK, I know I need to stop, but just one more.

This is an instrument of which I'm not really terribly fond, as a rule, but the way she makes it sing is unique.

I know this thread is Vocal Music, but doesn't this just sing in her voice?
Anyway, last one, I promise:






Amazing, isn't she?


----------



## Pugg

F. WUNDERLICH. Im wunderschönen Monat Mai. Schumann.

Im wunderschönen Monat Mai,
als alle Knospen sprangen,
da ist in meinem Herzen
die Liebe aufgegangen.

Im wunderschönen Monat Mai,
als alle Vögel sangen,
da hab' ich ihr gestanden
mein Sehnen und Verlangen.

In the wonderfully fair month of May,
as all the flower-buds burst,
then in my heart
love arose.

In the wonderfully fair month of May,
as all the birds were singing,
then I confessed to her
my yearning and longing.


----------



## Antony

Highlights of Eine Nacht in Venedig with Ingebord Hallstein & Peter Alexander ...to lighten the day 






Ingebord Hallstein is not Elizabeth Schwarkopf for sure. But still lovely, sweet, clean and crystal clear diction her voice is


----------



## Antony

Dear Metarie Road,

I spent quite a few hours listening to this song. I think I catch Flagstad's voice now. Thank you very much 



Metairie Road said:


> *Grieg - Varen (Springtime)*


----------



## Pugg

Mahler - Der Abschied,* Chista Ludwig* (1966) *Otto Klemperer 
*

Der Abschied

Die Sonne scheidet hinter dem Gebirge.
In alle Täler steigt der Abend nieder
Mit seinen Schatten, die voll Kühlung sind.
O sieh! Wie eine Silberbarke schwebt
Der Mond am blauen Himmelssee herauf.
Ich spüre eines feinen Windes Wehn
Hinter den dunklen Fichten!
Der Bach singt voller Wohllaut durch das Dunkel.
Die Blumen blassen im Dämmerschein.
Die Erde atmet voll von Ruh und Schlaf.
Alle Sehnsucht will nun träumen,
Die müden Menschen gehn heimwärts,
Um im Schlaf vergessnes Glück
Und Jugend neu zu lernen!
Die Vögel hocken still in ihren Zweigen.
Die Welt schlaft ein!
Es wehet kühl im Schatten meiner Fichten.
Ich stehe hier und harre meines Freundes;
Ich harre sein zum letzten Lebewohl.
Ich sehne mich, O Freund, an deiner Seite
Die Schönheit dieses Abends zu geniessen.
Wo bleibst du? Du lässt mich lang allein!
Ich wandle auf und nieder mit meiner Laute
Auf Wegen, die von weichem Grase schwellen.
O Schönheit! O ewigen Liebens- Lebenstrunk'ne Welt!

Er stieg vom Pferd und reichte ihm den Trunk
Des Abschieds dar. Er fragte ihn, wohin
Er führe und auch warum, es müsste sein.
Er sprach, und seine Stimme war umflort:
"Du mein Freund,
Mir war auf dieser Welt das Glück nicht hold!
Wohin ich geh? Ich geh, ich wandre in die Berge.
Ich suche Ruhe für mein einsam Herz.
Ich wandle nach der Heimat, meiner Stätte.
Ich werde niemals in die Ferne schweifen.
Still ist mein Herz und harret seiner Stunde!
Die liebe Erde allüberall
Blüht auf im Lenz und grünt
Auf's neu! Allüberall und ewig
Blauen licht die Fernen!
Ewig . . .ewig . . ."

The Farewell

The sun departs behind the mountains.
The cool shadows of evening
descend into all the valleys.
Look! Like a ship of silver
the moon floats in heaven's blue lake.
I feel a light wind stir
behind the dark firs.
The brook sings so beautifully in the darkness.
The flowers grow pale in the twilight.
The earth breathes deeply, filled with peace and sleep.
Now yearning inclines toward dreams,
the weary turn homeward
to sleep, where they recapture
forgotten happiness and youth.
The birds crouch quietly on their branches.
The world falls asleep!From the shadows of my firs comes a cool rustling.

I stand here and await my friend;I await his last farewell.
Oh, my friend, I long to enjoy
this evening's beauty at your side.
Where are you? You are leaving me alone so long!
I wander back and forth with my lute
along paths covered with soft grass.
Oh beauty! Oh world, drunk with love and life forever!

He dismounted and offered him the drink
of farewell. He asked him where
he was heading, and also why he had to go.
He spoke, and his voice was soft with tears:
"My friend,
fortune was not kind to me in this world.
Where am I going? I go to travel in the mountains.
I seek peace for my lonely heart.
I'll turn toward home, where I belong.
I will never stray far.
My heart is calm and awaits its hour.
Everywhere, the beloved earth
blooms in the spring and
is newly green! Everywhere and forever
the distances are blue and bright!
Forever . . . forever . . . "


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Wunderlich - Caro Mio Ben

Caro mio ben

Caro mio ben,
Credimi almen,
Senza di te
Languisce il cor.

Caro mio ben,
Senza di te
Languisce il cor.

Il tuo fedel
Sospira ognor.
Cessa, crudel,
Tanto rigor!

Cessa, crudel,
Tanto rigor.
Tanto rigor!

Caro mio ben
Credimi almen,
Senza di te
Languisce il cor.

Caro mio ben
Credimi almen,
Senza di te
Languisce il cor.

My darling dear

My darling dear
at least believe me,
without you
my heart languishes.

My darling dear,
without you
my heart languishes.

Your faithful admirer
always sighs.
Stop, cruel one,
being so hard.

Stop, cruel one,
being so hard1
So hard!

My darling dear
at least believe me,
without you
my heart languishes.

My darling dear
at least believe me,
without you
my heart languishes.


----------



## Pugg

Just to bring a smile on your face:

Io non sono più l'Anetta -Dame Joan Sutherland (1966)


----------



## Pugg

Ewa Podleś: "Urlicht" - Mahler

Urlicht

O Röschen rot!

Der Mensch liegt in größter Not!
Der Mensch liegt in größter Pein!
Je lieber möcht' ich im Himmel sein!

Da kam ich auf einen breiten Weg.
Da kam ein Engelein und wollt mich abweisen.
Ach nein! Ich ließ mich nicht abweisen!
Ach nein! Ich ließ mich nicht abweisen:
Ich bin von Gott, und will wieder zu Gott!
Der liebe Gott wird mir ein Lichtchen geben,
wird leuchten mir bis in das ewig selig Leben!

Primeval Light

O little red rose!

Man lies in greatest need!
Man lies in greatest pain!
Even more would I rather be in heaven!

There I came upon a broad path.
There came an angel and wanted to turn me away.
Ah no, I would not be turned away!
Ah no, I would not be turned away:
I am from God and want to return to God!
The loving God will give me a little of the light,
will illuminate me into the eternal blessed life!


----------



## Guest

I was about to post a 'melody' til I realised that this thread is about 'melodie'...has someone mistakenly 'corrected' the thread title?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

MacLeod said:


> I was about to post a 'melody' til I realised that this thread is about 'melodie'...has someone mistakenly 'corrected' the thread title?


I posed that question some time ago. Post 21.



> Given that the OP has chosen a Handel aria to start the thread, and some of the choices that follow, I am assuming that you don't mean melodie in the more usual sense of a French song, but in general to refer to a piece of solo vocal music.


And the response



> oh, that's right. It can be any melody, not just from French songs. I simply like playing with languages sometimes


Though you could be forgiven for thinking it had become a thread in praise of Joan Sutherland and Renee Fleming.


----------



## Figleaf

MacLeod said:


> I was about to post a 'melody' til I realised that this thread is about 'melodie'...has someone mistakenly 'corrected' the thread title?


No. It seems to be more like 'post random vocal music that you like'. The one on French melodies is better IMO, because it's more focused and does what it says in the thread title.



GregMitchell said:


> Though you could be forgiven for thinking it had become a thread in praise of Joan Sutherland and Renee Fleming.


How _dare_ they? At least you're here to put them right. 

How about some music and some singing that's truly worthy of this thread:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Figleaf said:


> How _dare_ they? At least you're here to put them right.


Well there's been no Callas in this thread - not even from me. Evidently you're more forgiving of some people than others!


----------



## Figleaf

^ You could post some if you like. Did she sing any songs, or just opera?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Figleaf said:


> ^ You could post some if you like. Did she sing any songs, or just opera?


Only opera, though she did tape Duparc's _L'Invitation au voyage_ for a French TV programme. Unfortunately it was cut from the relay for reasons of time, and has never been preserved.

That said, quite a few of the posts on here are of operatic items, even the very first one, but I prefer to restrict myself to song in a thread entitled "melody of the day" which happens to be in the subforum Vocal Music. Let's keep opera in the opera forum.


----------



## Guest

GregMitchell said:


> I posed that question some time ago. Post 21.


I kind of thought that someone might have spotted and posted - I just didn't fancy struggling all through a thread about a particular type of music that didn't float my boat to find it. Thank you for responding.

I'm tempted - given that this can be about _any _melody and the ongoing debates elsewhere about what constitutes 'melody', to post something mildly controversial. But perhaps I'd better bow out and leave this to those who like exchanging their likes about 'melodie'.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

MacLeod said:


> But perhaps I'd better bow out and leave this to those who like exchanging their likes about 'melodie'.


...or melody, or song, or tune, or just about anything else sung by a solo voice, though I think someone may have also posted a choral item, which opens it up even further. 

Incidentally there is another forum in this thread which _is_ dedicated to French _melodie_.

http://www.talkclassical.com/13903-french-m-lodies.html


----------



## Figleaf

GregMitchell said:


> Only opera, though she did tape Duparc's _L'Invitation au voyage_ for a French TV programme. Unfortunately it was cut from the relay for reasons of time, and has never been preserved.
> 
> That said, quite a few of the posts on here are of operatic items, even the very first one, but I prefer to restrict myself to song in a thread entitled "melody of the day" which happens to be in the subforum Vocal Music. Let's keep opera in the opera forum.


That's a shame about the Duparc. She seems like a singer who might have made very distinguished contributions to the recorded song repertoire. Still, there's something to be said for specialisation. I read somewhere that Jean de Reszke never performed a song, only opera.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Figleaf said:


> That's a shame about the Duparc. She seems like a singer who might have made very distinguished contributions to the recorded song repertoire. Still, there's something to be said for specialisation. I read somewhere that Jean de Reszke never performed a song, only opera.


In her early days in Greece, she sang quite a lot of song, English (Vaughan Williams's _On Wenlock Edge_!!!), French and German. Her concert programmes make quite interesting reading, but once she started her career proper, she restricted herself to opera.


----------



## Pugg

Deleted wrong topic :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Marilyn Horne - Erbarme dich mein Gott
'Matthäuspassion'


----------



## Pugg

*Lucia Popp: Pie Jesu (Faure Requiem)

*

Pie Jesu Domine,
dona eis requiem, dona eis requiem.

Merciful Jesus, Lord, give them rest
dona eis requiem sempiternam requiem	give them rest, eternal rest.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mady Mesplé sings Tales Of The Vienna Woods
*

Was it a shepherd's horn
Piercing the morning air?
Was it an angel singing,
Heralding what the day was bringing?
Were you a dream of mine,
Lying beside me there,
Stolen from another world
Making this world fair?

The sun came up and blessed the sky.
The song of birds caressed the sky,
A golden song that seemed to be
A serenade for you and me.
And so they sang the dawn away
And soon the dawn had gone away.
The sun climbed high and higher,
Waking up a sleeping world.
Petals on a rose unfurled,
And the sun climbed high and higher.

Then the touch of your hand made you real to me.
And you looked at me, ah, so tenderly.
Ah, so tenderly did you look at me,
And the sun riding high
Seemed to say, "What a day, what a sky!"
But the day hurried on,
And the sun found a hill and was gone.

Night is flying fast.
Time is dancing past.
But still I look at you
And still you look at me,
And still we seem to be enchanted by each other.
I wonder how a night can fly so fast?
I wonder if a joy like ours can last?

We can laugh and we'll dance
And the music will play.
And we'll take the romance
And be glad that we may.
Ah-[cadenza]
We can look at a star
And a dream can go far.
And we'll talk and we'll flirt
And we'll drink to the night.
And we'll drink to our love
And our hearts will be light.
Ah-[cadenza]

Our love is ours alone,
No one else's paradise,
Only our own.


----------



## CypressWillow

A song I learned as a young schoolgirl (about a thousand years ago!) 
I like this version: without sentimentality, a sweet and pure voice, and an excellent accompanist (though the actual piano score is rather trite.)


----------



## Pugg

*Montserrat Caballé *- Rossini - L'assedio di Corinto - Giusto ciel! In tal periglio..
Played on my granddad funeral still gives me goose bumps 

Giusto Ciel! in tal periglio
Più consiglio,
più speranza Non ci avanza,
Che piangendo, che gemendo
Implorar la tua pietà, ecc

CORO DI DONNE
Giusto Ciel, la tua clemenza
ciel! ciel! ciel!
giusto ciel, Ponga termine al soffrir.
.

Merciful Lord! In such peril
the only course,
the only hope which remains to us,
is weeping, lamenting
to beg Thy mercy, etc

GREEK WOMEN
Merciful God! may Thy clemency,
oh, Heaven,
put an end to our suffering.


----------



## Guest

Almost spring,therefore this beautiful song.Le papillon et la fleur.






print screen windows xp

La pauvre fleur disait au papillon céleste :
- Ne fuis pas !
Vois comme nos destins sont différents. Je reste,
Tu t'en vas !

Pourtant nous nous aimons, nous vivons sans les hommes
Et loin d'eux,
Et nous nous ressemblons, et l'on dit que nous sommes
Fleurs tous deux !

Mais, hélas ! l'air t'emporte et la terre m'enchaîne.
Sort cruel !
Je voudrais embaumer ton vol de mon haleine
Dans le ciel !

Mais non, tu vas trop loin ! - Parmi des fleurs sans nombre
Vous fuyez,
Et moi je reste seule à voir tourner mon ombre
A mes pieds.

Tu fuis, puis tu reviens ; puis tu t'en vas encore
Luire ailleurs.
Aussi me trouves-tu toujours à chaque aurore
Toute en pleurs !

Oh ! pour que notre amour coule des jours fidèles,
Ô mon roi,
Prends comme moi racine, ou donne-moi des ailes
Comme à toi !

Authorship 
by Victor Marie Hugo (1802 - 1885) , no title, 1834, from Les Chants du Crépuscule, no. 27a, published 1835 [ text verified 1 time]

The poor flower kept saying to the...
The poor flower kept saying to the airborne butterfly:
"Don't fly away!
Our destinies are different: I stay put,
you travel!

Yet we love one another, we live without human beings,
remote from them;
and we resemble one another - some say that both of us
are flowers.

"But alas! the breeze carries you off, while the earth ties me down
- what a cruel fate!
I would like my breath to perfume your flight
in the sky!

But no, you travel too far! Visiting countless flowers,
you fly away,
while I remain alone watching my shadow circle
at my feet.

"You go, then you come back, then you fly off again
to shine elsewhere.
So every morning you find me
bathed in tears!

Ah please, so that our love may glide along faithfully
(oh my king!),
take root like me - or else give me wings
like you!"


----------



## pjang23

traverso said:


> Almost spring,therefore this beautiful song.Le papillon et la fleur.


Would have eventually posted this one too (I listen to the same recording too). Great choice! 

Such an adorable Op.1 No.1 with a quotation of Schumann's Papillons.


----------



## CypressWillow

Not, perhaps, strictly Classical, but one of the most beautiful melodies, with such poignant lyrics. It's one of the most-recorded of songs, and there are lots of gorgeous renditions - this one may be my favorite. I think Radka Toneff was a true artist.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ivan Kozlovsky sings Rachmaninov


----------



## Blancrocher

Pavel Lisitsian - Yeletsky's aria


----------



## aimee

*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona* - "Stizzoso, mio stizzoso"






Stizzoso, mio stizzoso,____________________Spiteful one, my spiteful one,
Voi fate il borioso,________________________You are arrogant and haughty,
Ma nò, ma non vi può giovare;______________But no, you cannot profit by it;
Bisogna al mio divieto_____________________You must at my command 
star cheto e non parlare,___________________Remain silent and do not speak,
Zitt, Zitt, Serpina vuol così._________________Hush, hush, Serpina wishes it thus.

Cred'io che m'intendete, si,_________________I think you understand me,
Che m'intendete, si,_______________________Only too well,
Dacchè mi conoschete______________________Since you have known me 
Son molti e molti di._______________________For a long, long time.​
_(CD booklet)_


----------



## Blancrocher

Mompou - Combat del somni (Carreras)


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Mompou - Combat del somni (Carreras)


Thanks for reminding us this thread :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

Pergolesi Stabat Mater (Bowman/Kirkby), I'm especially stuck on Cujus animam sung by Kirkby, so evocative.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> Pergolesi Stabat Mater (Bowman/Kirkby), I'm especially stuck on Cujus animam sung by Kirkby, so evocative.


No clips on you tube?


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> No clips on you tube?


Oh, I'm listening to it on my player...Let's see, here's the full version with Kirkby and Bowman






Note: Scholl and Bonney version is gorgeous as well


----------



## jenspen

Well, a private song recital this afternoon ended with the baritone singing Brahms's "Die Mainacht" and I can't get it out of my head.

Here a private recording of the song made by Fritz Wunderlich in his own home:






It seems he was testing different effects.


----------



## Pugg

jenspen said:


> Well, a private song recital this afternoon ended with the baritone singing Brahms's "Die Mainacht" and I can't get it out of my head.
> 
> Here a private recording of the song made by Fritz Wunderlich in his own home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he was testing different effects.


Normally I would say he can sing a T.V manual and it's wonderful, this is almost not him.......


----------



## Marinera

This evening's listen..






Comme un rideau sous la blancheur
De leurs pétales rapprochées,
Les lys ont enfermé leur coeur,
Les coccinelles sont couchées.

Et jusqu'au rayon matinal,
Au coeur même des lys cachées,
Comme en un rêve virginal
Les coccinelles sont couchées.

Les lys ne dorment qu'un moment;
Veux-tu pas que têtes penchées,
Nous causions amoureusement?
Les coccinelles sont couchées.

Like a veil beneath the whiteness
Of their closely interwoven petals,
The lilies have enclosed their hearts;
The lady-birds are sleeping.

And at the crack of dawn,
Within the heart of the hidden lilies,
As if in a maiden's dream,
The lady-birds are sleeping.

The lilies sleep but for a moment,
Do you not wish that with heads inclined,
We whispered lovingly?
The lady-birds are sleeping.


----------



## Pugg

*Jose Carreras - "En Aranjuez con tu Amor"*

En aranjuez con tu amor
Aranjuez,
Un lugar de ensuenos y de amor
Donde u rumor de fuentes
de cristal
En el jardin parece hablar
En voz baja a las rosas

Aranjuez,
Hoy las hojas secas sin color
Que barre el viento
Son recuerdos del romance
Que una vez
Juntos empezamos tu y yo
Y sin razon olvidamos
Quiza ese amor escondido este
En un atardecer
En la brisa o en la flor
Esperando tu regreso

Aranjuez,
Hoy las hojas secas sin color
Que barre el viento
Son recuerdos del romace
Que una vez
Juntos empezamos tu y yo
Y sin razon olvidamos
En Aranjuez, amor
Tu y yo

In Aranjuez with your love
Aranjuez,
a place of dreams and love.
Where a rumor of crystal
fountains in the garden
seems to whisper to the roses.

Aranjuez,
today the dry leaves without color
Which are swept by the wind
Are just reminders of the romance
we once started
And that we've forsaken
without reason.

Maybe this love is hidden
in one sunset
In the breeze or in a flower
Waiting for your return.

Aranjuez,
today the dry leaves without color
Which are swept by the wind
Are just reminders of the romance
we once started
And that we've forsaken
without reason.

In Aranjuez, my love
You and I!


----------



## Pugg

*Im loving memory ; Beverly Sills*






Beverly Sills sings Schumann's Stille Tranen
Du bist vom Schlaf erstanden

Du bist vom Schlaf erstanden
Und wandelst durch die Au.
Da liegt ob allen Landen
Der Himmel wunderblau.

[So lang du ohne Sorgen
Geschlummert schmerzenlos]1,
Der Himmel bis zum Morgen
Viel Tränen niedergoß.

In stillen Nächten weinet
Oft mancher aus dem Schmerz,
Und morgens dann [ihr]2 meinet,
Stets fröhlich sei sein Herz.

Silent tears

You have risen from sleep and are wandering through the meadow. 
There lies over all the land Heaven's wondrous blue
. As long as, free from cares, you've been slumbering without pain,
Heaven has, since morning, shed many tears. In silent nights, many weep from pain, and in the morning you assume their hearts are always light.


----------



## jenspen

A mysterious and dreamy little song inspired by the words of Goethe:

O gib vom weichen Pfühle,
Träumend, ein halb Gehör!
Bei meinem Saitenspiele
Schlafe! was willst du mehr?
Bei meinem Saitenspiele
Segnet der Sterne Heer
Die ewigen Gefühle;
Schlafe! was willst du mehr?
Die ewigen Gefühle
Heben mich, hoch und hehr,
Aus irdischem Gewühle;
Schlafe! was willst du mehr?
Vom irdischen Gewühle
Trennst du mich nur zu sehr,
Bannst mich in diese Kühle;
Schlafe! was willst du mehr?
Bannst mich in diese Kühle,
Gibst nur im Traum Gehör.
Ach, auf dem weichen Pfühle
Schlafe! was willst du mehr?


----------



## Pugg

Elena Souliotis "Ave Maria" Otello 1969


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Adelaide (Jussi Bjorling)


----------



## jenspen

And if you want to see your lover die,
Don't wear your hair up in curls.
Let is float down freely from your shoulders...

Und willst du deinen Liebsten sterben sehen,
So trage nicht dein Haar gelockt, du Holde.
Laß von den Schultern frei sie niederwehen;
Wie Fäden sehn sie aus von purem Golde.
Wie goldne Fäden, die der Wind bewegt - 
Schön sind die Haare, schön ist, die sie trägt!
Goldfäden, Seidenfäden ungezählt -
Schön sind die Haare, schön ist, die sie strählt!


----------



## jenspen

> Beethoven: Adelaide (Jussi Bjorling)


I little less forward momentum than I'm accustomed to in Adelaide but, what beauty and subtlety!


----------



## helenora

Tribute to Aafje Heynis


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## CypressWillow

utterly lovely. This gives me goosebumps, every time.


----------



## Pugg

Ian Bostridge~ Schubert: Ständchen, D 889


----------



## Marinera

^
I don't know, but Bostridge's singing sounds kind of strange and a little too studied to me. And that's from someone who likes countertenors and all the baroqueish trills.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> ^
> I don't know, but Bostridge's singing sounds kind of strange and a little too studied to me. And that's from someone who likes countertenors and all the baroqueish trills.


Thank goodness we all have different taste, I am going to Amsterdam, live Ian Bostridge


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Thank goodness we all have different taste, I am going to Amsterdam, live Ian Bostridge


Can't argue with that:tiphat: Have a good time at the concert! I would like to hear Werner Güra live, he'll be performing in all Schubert programme, but a bit too far away for me in Austria this June


----------



## Pugg

Ian Bostridge - "Frondi tenere...Ombra mai fu" - Handel


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> *Jose Carreras - "En Aranjuez con tu Amor"*
> 
> En aranjuez con tu amor
> Aranjuez,
> Un lugar de ensuenos y de amor
> Donde u rumor de fuentes
> de cristal
> En el jardin parece hablar
> En voz baja a las rosas
> 
> ugg: This is my first time reading this thread. Are the above the original lyrics?


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Pugg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jose Carreras - "En Aranjuez con tu Amor"*
> 
> En aranjuez con tu amor
> Aranjuez,
> Un lugar de ensuenos y de amor
> Donde u rumor de fuentes
> de cristal
> En el jardin parece hablar
> En voz baja a las rosas
> 
> ugg: This is my first time reading this thread. Are the above the original lyrics?
> 
> 
> 
> The lyrics are written later, as you know it from the Concierto de Aranjuez was composed for guitar, I found the words on a translation site, can't help any more I am afraid :tiphat:
Click to expand...


----------



## JosefinaHW

jenspen said:


> And if you want to see your lover die,
> Don't wear your hair up in curls.
> Let is float down freely from your shoulders...
> 
> Und willst du deinen Liebsten sterben sehen,
> So trage nicht dein Haar gelockt, du Holde.
> Laß von den Schultern frei sie niederwehen;
> Wie Fäden sehn sie aus von purem Golde.
> Wie goldne Fäden, die der Wind bewegt -
> Schön sind die Haare, schön ist, die sie trägt!
> Goldfäden, Seidenfäden ungezählt -
> Schön sind die Haare, schön ist, die sie strählt!


His voice is stunningly beautiful here. I've heard him sing the role of Jesus in Bach's St. Matthew and St. John, but this is completely different.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Ian Bostridge - "Frondi tenere...Ombra mai fu" - Handel


Ombra mai fu
di vegetabile,
cara ed amabile,
soave più.

One of my absolute favorites by Handel and probably from all the rest 








really, never was shade of any plant dearer or more lovely or more sweet


----------



## Guest

Here's a beautiful melody written by *Richard Rodney Bennett* for the film based on Thomas Hardy's novel _Far from the Madding Crowd_. A new fact for me: RR Bennett was a student of Pierre *Boulez* for a couple of years.


----------



## Pugg

*Happy 89 Th birthday.*






Leontyne Price sings Panis Angelicus

Panis Angelicus fit panis hominum
Dat panis coelicus figuris terminum
O res mirabilis! Manducat Dominum
Pauper, pauper, servus et humilis
Pauper, pauper, servus et humilis

English Translation

The angel's bread becomes the bread of men
The heavenly bread ends all symbols
Oh, miraculous thing! The body of the Lord will nourish
The poor, poor, and humble servant
The poor, poor, and humble servant


----------



## Il_Penseroso

My favorite Panis Angelicus:






Leontyne Price is also pure innocent voice of an angel... Happy 89th Birthday great Diva!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Schumann: In der Fremde (In a foreign place) Op.39 No.1 (1840)






Aus der Heimat hinter den Blitzen rot
Da kommen die Wolken her,
Aber Vater und Mutter sind lange tot,
Es kennt mich dort keiner mehr.

Wie bald, wie bald kommt die stille Zeit, _(Schumann: Wie bald, ach, wie bald)_
Da ruhe ich auch, und über mir
Rauschet die schöne Waldeinsamkeit, _(Schumann: Rauscht)_
Und keiner mehr kennt mich auch hier. _(Schumann: Und keiner kennt mich mehr hier)_

Eichendorff


----------



## jenspen

Il_Penseroso said:


> Schumann: In der Fremde (In a foreign place) Op.39 No.1 (1840)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aus der Heimat hinter den Blitzen rot
> Da kommen die Wolken her,
> Aber Vater und Mutter sind lange tot,
> Es kennt mich dort keiner mehr.
> 
> Wie bald, wie bald kommt die stille Zeit, _(Schumann: Wie bald, ach, wie bald)_
> Da ruhe ich auch, und über mir
> Rauschet die schöne Waldeinsamkeit, _(Schumann: Rauscht)_
> Und keiner mehr kennt mich auch hier. _(Schumann: Und keiner kennt mich mehr hier)_
> 
> Eichendorff


One of my very favourite songs.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert - Litanei aus das Fest Aller Seelen (Karl Erb)


----------



## Pugg

*Anna Moffo *: Rachmaninov ; Vocalise :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Voices from good old days, bringing tears into eyes!

Schubert: Wiegenlied D.498

Irmgard Seefried - Fritz Wunderlich











Schlafe, schlafe, holder süßer Knabe,
Leise wiegt dich deiner Mutter Hand;
Sanfte Ruhe, milde Labe
Bringt dir schwebend dieses Wiegenband.

Schlafe, schlafe in dem süßen Grabe,
Noch beschützt dich deiner Mutter Arm,
Alle Wünsche, alle Habe
Faßt sie lieben, alle liebwarm.

Schlafe, schlafe in der Flaumen Schoße,
Noch umtönt dich lauter Liebeston,
Eine Lilie, eine Rose,
Nach dem Schlafe werd' sie dir zum Lohn.

Slumber, slumber, O my darling baby,
Gently rocked by Mother's gentle hand;
Softly rest and safely slumber,
While she swings thee by this cradle-band.

Slumber, slumber, all so sweetly buried,
Guarded by thy mother's loving arm;
All her wishes, all possessions,
And her love, shall shelter thee from harm.

Slumber, slumber, warm thy nest and downy,
Many a loving song for thee she'll sing;
Then a rosebud and a lily,
When thou wakest, she to thee will bring.

_(Henry Chapman) _


----------



## Blancrocher

Irmgard Seefried - Auf dem Wasser zu singen (1948)

*p.s.* Ha -- good call, Il_penseroso!--I listened to the same Seefried video you did as well.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Blancrocher said:


> Irmgard Seefried - Auf dem Wasser zu singen (1948)
> 
> *p.s.* Ha -- good call, Il_penseroso!--I listened to the same Seefried video you did as well.


The greatest rendition of this lovely song! Can't describe how much I love this Seefried's recording!


----------



## Blancrocher

Souzay singing Reynaldo Hahn's "L'heure exquise"

Paul Verlaine's text:

La lune blanche
luit dans les bois.
De chaque branche
part une voix
sous la ramée.
O bien aimée.

L'étang reflète,
profond miroir,
la silhouette
du saule noir
où le vent pleure.
Rêvons, c'est l'heure.

Un vaste et tendre
apaisement
semble descendre
du firmament
que l'astre irise.
C'est l'heure exquise!


----------



## Pugg

Mozart ;
Teresa Berganza sings "Parto, ma tu ben mio"

SESTO
Parto, ma tu ben mio,
Meco ritorna in pace;
Saro qual piu ti piace;
Quel che vorrai fato.

Guardami, e tutto oblio,
E a vendicarti io volo;
A questo sguardo dolo
Da me si pensera.
Ah qual poter, oh Dei!
Donaste alla belta.

English Libretto or Translation:

SEXTUS
I go, but, my dearest,
make peace again with me.
I will be what you would most
have me be, do whatever you wish.

Look at me, and I will forget all
and fly to avenge you;
I will think only
of that glance at me.
Ah, ye gods, what power
you have given beauty!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Stuart Burrows; beauty of tone personified. Two songs for the price of one YouTube clip:


----------



## Pugg

Rita Streich "An die Einsamkeit" Mozart

Sei du mein Trost, verschwiegene Traurigkeit!
Ich flieh' zu dir mit so viel Wunden,
Nie klag' ich Glücklichen mein Leid:
So schweigt ein Kranker bei Gesunden.

O Einsamkeit! Wie sanft erquickst du mich,
Wenn meine Kräfte früh ermatten!
Mit heißer Sehnsucht such' ich dich:
So sucht ein Wanderer, matt, den Schatten.

Hier weine ich. Wie schmähend is der Blick,
Mit dem ich oft bedauert werde!
Jetzt, Tränen, hält euch nichts zurück
So senkt die Nachttau auf die Erde.

O daß dein Reiz, geliebte Einsamkeit!
Mir oft das Bild des Grabes brächte:
So lockt des Abends Dunkelheit
Zur tiefen Ruhe schöner Nächte.


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Anders singing "Der Lindenbaum" (1948)


----------



## Pugg

*Lucia Popp: Solveig's Song (Peer Gynt - Grieg)
*

Solvejg's Song
Kanske vil der gå både Vinter og Vår
Og naeste Sommer med, op det hele År
Men engang vil du komme, det ved jeg visst.
Her skal jeg nok vente, for det lovte jeg sidst.

Gud styrke dig, hvor du i Verden går
Gud glaede dig, hvis du for hans fodskammel står
Her skal jeg vente till du komme igjen
Og vente du hisst oppe, vi traeffes der, min Ven!

Solveig's Song
Perhaps there will go both winter and spring,
And next summer also and the whole year,
But onetime you will come, I know this for sure,
And I shall surely wait for I promised that last.

God strengthen you where you go in the world,
God give you joy if you before his footstool stand,
Here shall I wait until you come again,
And if you wait above, we'll meet there again, my friend!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Rita Streich "An die Einsamkeit" Mozart
> 
> Sei du mein Trost, verschwiegene Traurigkeit!
> Ich flieh' zu dir mit so viel Wunden,
> Nie klag' ich Glücklichen mein Leid:
> So schweigt ein Kranker bei Gesunden.
> 
> O Einsamkeit! Wie sanft erquickst du mich,
> Wenn meine Kräfte früh ermatten!
> Mit heißer Sehnsucht such' ich dich:
> So sucht ein Wanderer, matt, den Schatten.
> 
> Hier weine ich. Wie schmähend is der Blick,
> Mit dem ich oft bedauert werde!
> Jetzt, Tränen, hält euch nichts zurück
> So senkt die Nachttau auf die Erde.
> 
> O daß dein Reiz, geliebte Einsamkeit!
> Mir oft das Bild des Grabes brächte:
> So lockt des Abends Dunkelheit
> Zur tiefen Ruhe schöner Nächte.


Love Rita Streich's voice! so pure and light ..."so hold und schoen und rein"


----------



## Marinera

Nicolai Gedda - Kuda, kuda vy udalilis (Eugen Onegin)

English translation of Lensky's second-act aria from Eugene Onegin

Where have you gone, o golden days of my spring?
What does the day coming has in store for me?
It escapes my eyes, it is hidden!
Shall I fall to the deadly arrow, or will it pass by?
All for better, there is a pre-determined time
For life and for sleep
Blessed is a day of simple tasks
And blessed is the day of troubles.

Will the day beam shine in the morning
And the bright day shall reign
And I, well, will I, perhaps, will descent 
Into mysterious darkness of my fatal tomb?
And the memory of a strange poet will fall into Abyss
The world shall forget me, but you, you, Olga!
Tell me, will you, the maiden of beauty, come to shed a tear
Over the early urn
And think "he loved me, he devoted to me
The gloomy dawn of a troubled life!"
Ah Olga, I did love you,
To you alone I devoted
The gloomy dawn of my troubled life
Yes Olga, I did love you!

My wonderful friend, my dear friend,
Come, for I am your husband, etc.

Where have you gone, o golden days of my spring?

transliteration

Kudà, kudà, kudà vi udalilis, vesni moyei zlatiye dni? 
Shto dyen griadushki mnye gatovit? 
Yevo moi vzor naprasna lovit: v glubokoi ts'me tayitsa on! 
Nyet nyuzhde; prav sudbi zakon! 
Paddu li ya, streloy pranzyonni, il mima proletitona, 
vsyo blaga; bdieniya i sna prikhodit cias apredelyonni! 
Blagaslovyen i dyen zabot, blagaslovyen i ts'mi prikhod!

Blesnyeot za-utra luch dennitsi 
i zayigrayet yarki dyen, 
a ya, bit mozhet, ya grobnitsi 
saiduv tayinstvennuyu syen! 
I pamyat yunovo poeta, poglatit myedlanneya Lyeta. 
Zabudet mir menya ; no ti! ti!... Olga...

Skhazi, pridyosh li, dyeva krasoti, 
slezu prolit nad rannei urnoi 
i dumat: on menya lyubil! 
On mnye yedinoi posyatil 
rassvyet pecialni zhizni burnoi, 
akh, Olga, ya tebya lyubil! 
tebe yedinoi posyatil
rassvyet pecialni zhizni burnoi,
akh, Olga, ya tebya lyubil!

Serdyechni drug ,zhelanni drug, 
pridì, pridì! zhelanni drug, 
pridì, ya tvoi suprùg, 
pridì, ya tvoi suprùg, pridì, pridì! 
Ya zhdu tebya, zhelanni drug, 
pridì, pridì; ya tvoi suprùg!

Kudà, kudà, kudà vi udalilis, 
zlatye dni, zlatye dni moyey vesni?


----------



## Blancrocher

Marinera said:


> Nicolai Gedda - Kuda, kuda vy udalilis (Eugen Onegin)


Magical. I'm sure you're also familiar with Ivan Kozlovsky: 




And I'll finish off my evening, like so many others, with Ya vas lyublyu (Pavel Lisitsian)


----------



## Marinera

^
They are all just so amazingly wonderful. 

The benefits of insomnia are very obvious early in the morning, when I'm binging on Russian opera arias for the second hour already. Heaven.


----------



## Marinera

*Sergey Lemeshev - Lensky aria & duel ("Eugene Onegin")*

Lemeshev's presence on stage as an earnest poet is probably more convincing then Gedda's, who looks less mercurial and youthfully tempestuous then Lemeshev, and it feels like he's more looking inward while singing, while Lemeshev sings this aria differently, he extroverts his feelings. They are all amazing, and bring new facets to this role and I like how Gedda adds a certain 'extra weight' with his version to this aria. The best thing is they all feel authentic, that also includes Ivan Kozlovsky


----------



## Pugg

​Ian Bostridge - Dalla sua pace ( Mozart; Don Giovanni)

Dalla sua pace, Don Octavio's aria from Don Giovanni

Dalla sua pace la mia dipende; 
Quel che a lei piace vita mi rende,	.
Quel che le incresce morte mi dà.	
S'ella sospira, sospiro anch'io; 
È mia quell'ira, quel pianto è mio;	
E non ho bene, s'ella non l'ha.


----------



## Blancrocher

KAPOWWW!!!! TAKE THAT, READERS OF THIS THREAD!!

Hans Hotter - Der Doppelgänger


----------



## Marinera

'This video is not available'..again youtube and its tricks.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> 'This video is not available'..again youtube and its tricks.


I have the same problem


----------



## Pugg

Beverly Sills, Amor. 
Richard Strauss.

An dem Feuer saß das Kind
Amor, Amor
Und war blind;
Mit dem kleinen Flügel fächelt
In die Flammen er und lächelt,
Fächle, lächle, schlaues Kind.

Ach, der Flügel brennt dem Kind!
Amor, Amor
Läuft geschwind!
"O wie [mich]1 die Glut durchpeinet!"
Flügelschlagend laut er weinet;
In der Hirtin Schoß entrinnt
Hülfeschreiend das schlaue Kind.

Und die Hirtin hilft dem Kind,
Amor, Amor
Bös und blind.
Hirtin, sieh, dein Herz entbrennet, 
Hast den [Schelm du]2 nicht gekennet.
Sieh, die Flamme wächst geschwinde.
Hüt dich vor dem schlauen Kind!

By the fire sat the child
Cupid, Cupid 
and was blind;
with his little wings he fans
into the flames and smiles;
Fan, smile, wily child!

Ah, the child's wing is burning!
Cupid, Cupid 
runs quickly.
O how the burning hurts him deeply!
Beating his wings, he weeps loudly;
To the shepherdess's lap runs,
crying for help, the wily child.

And the shepherdess helps the child,
Cupid, Cupid, 
naughty and blind.
Shepherdess, look, your heart is burning;
You did not recognize the rascal.
See, the flame is growing quickly.
Save yourself, from the wily child!


----------



## Pugg

*Beautiful duet*






_Dame Joan Sutherland Richard Conrad._
Donizetti / Don Pasquale: "Tornami a dir che m'ami"

Tornami a dir che m'ami, dimmi che mia tu sei; quando tuo ben mi chiami la vita addoppi in me La voce tua si cara rinfranca il core oppresso: Ah! sicuro a te dappresso, tremo lontan da te, da te. sicuro a te dappresso, Ah, tremo lontan da te. Tremo lontan da te... Da te


----------



## helenora

Es wecket meine Liebe
Die Lieder immer wieder!
Es wecken meine Lieder
Die Liebe immer wieder!

Die Lippen, die da träumen
Von deinen heißen Küssen,
In Sang und Liedesweisen
Von dir sie tönen müssen!

Und wollen die Gedanken
Der Liebe sich entschlagen,
So kommen meine Lieder
Zu mir mit Liebesklagen!

So halten mich in Banden
Die Beiden immer wieder!
Es weckt das Lied die Liebe!
Die Liebe weckt die Lieder!

by Richard Leander


----------



## Pugg

Mozrt; Torna di Tito al lato - Frederica von Stade

ANNIO
Torna di Tito a lato;
Torna, e l'error passato
Con replicate emenda
Prove di fedelta.

L'acerbo tuo dolore
E segno manifesto,
Che di virtu nel core
L'immagine ti sta.

ANNIUS
Return to Titus's side;
return, and make amends
for past error
with repeated proofs of loyalty.

Your bitter grief
is an obvious sign
that the image of virtue
remains in your heart.


----------



## helenora

Schwarzkopf's style is so personal, and Mahler is so intimate in these songs, it's a marriage made in heaven. The one phrase that everyone else, even Ferrier and Horne fudge in articulation is "in einem stille Gebiet". She savors the phrase, and every mark and tenuto is honored, but to her it's the way to "sprechen die Musik", the words have to sound as if you are speaking to someone, not just floating pianissimi and warbling.﻿ ( one comment from youtube that I particularly appreciate)


----------



## Pugg

*"Ich liebe dich"; Ludwig van Beethoven*

Karita Mattila

Ich liebe dich, so wie du mich,
Am Abend und am Morgen,
Noch war kein Tag, wo du und ich
Nicht teilten unsre Sorgen.

Auch waren sie für dich und mich
Geteilt leicht zu ertragen;
Du tröstetest im Kummer mich,
Ich weint in deine Klagen.

Drum Gottes Segen über dir,
Du, meines Lebens Freude.
Gott schütze dich, erhalt dich mir,
Schütz und erhalt uns beide.

I love you, like you, in the evening and in the morning, nor was not a day where you and I did not share our concerns. They were for me and you shared easy to endure. You tröstetest me in the grief, I weep in your actions. Drum God's blessings on you, you, my life pleasure. God bless you, you receive me, contactor and receipt of both of us.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *"Ich liebe dich"; Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Karita Mattila
> 
> perfect simplicity , effortless ....marvelous. jolie!


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Pugg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ich liebe dich"; Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Karita Mattila
> 
> perfect simplicity , effortless ....marvelous. jolie!
> 
> 
> 
> It is for you, keeping this thread going.
Click to expand...


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> helenora said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is for you, keeping this thread going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weil ich liebe Musik und dich auch :angel:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lensky

Aus der Heimat hinter den Blitzen rot
Da kommen die Wolken her,
Aber Vater und Mutter sind lange tot,
Es kennt mich dort keiner mehr.

Wie bald, ach wie bald kommt die stille Zeit,
Da ruhe ich auch, und über mir
Rauscht die schöne Waldeinsamkeit,
Und keiner kennt mich mehr hier.

English translation
_
Where once at home I laid my head
stormclouds fill the air,
but Father and Mother are long since dead
and no one remembers me there.

How soon, how soon and with what ease
the time of rest draws near:
the wind will rustle through the trees
and none will remember me here.
_


----------



## helenora

with Vishnevskaya .....it's nostalgic as it should be

ps I've heard it today in my dream 

Oh, cease thy singing maiden fair Those songs of Georgian land, I pray thee; What e'er recall our life to me on foreign strand I fain would banish. And, ah! thy haunting lay brings back remembrance of days, long, long departed, I see the moon, the desert night and her sad face and eyes imploring. Ah! fond one, gently, ever near A youth forever doth behold thee. Yet when your face is always there It will not waver, will not vanish. Oh, cease thy singing maiden fair Those songs of Georgian land, I pray thee; What e'er recall our life to me on foreign strand I fain would banish.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> with Vishnevskaya .....it's nostalgic as it should be
> 
> ps I've heard it today in my dream
> 
> Oh, cease thy singing maiden fair Those songs of Georgian land, I pray thee; What e'er recall our life to me on foreign strand I fain would banish. And, ah! thy haunting lay brings back remembrance of days, long, long departed, I see the moon, the desert night and her sad face and eyes imploring. Ah! fond one, gently, ever near A youth forever doth behold thee. Yet when your face is always there It will not waver, will not vanish. Oh, cease thy singing maiden fair Those songs of Georgian land, I pray thee; What e'er recall our life to me on foreign strand I fain would banish.


Sometimes I dream about music but never hear a melody.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Sometimes I dream about music but never hear a melody.


ัyeah, it´s interesting in itself, had lots of dreams about music. sometimes hear, but right, it´s not often but today it was very clear "cease thy singing maiden fair". will see what´s it about , if it has any connection with a future


----------



## Marinera

helenora said:


> with Vishnevskaya .....it's nostalgic as it should be
> 
> ps I've heard it today in my dream
> 
> Oh, cease thy singing maiden fair Those songs of Georgian land, I pray thee; What e'er recall our life to me on foreign strand I fain would banish. And, ah! thy haunting lay brings back remembrance of days, long, long departed, I see the moon, the desert night and her sad face and eyes imploring. Ah! fond one, gently, ever near A youth forever doth behold thee. Yet when your face is always there It will not waver, will not vanish. Oh, cease thy singing maiden fair Those songs of Georgian land, I pray thee; What e'er recall our life to me on foreign strand I fain would banish.


Amazing! Gives you shivers in a good way.


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Pugg

Amsterdam 2004 (* I was there*!)
Renée Fleming "Lascia ch'io pianga" Rinaldo

Lascia ch'io pianga
Lascia ch'io pianga mia cruda sorte,
E che sospiri la libertà！

E che sospiri,
e che sospiri la libertà！

Lascia ch'io pianga mia cruda sorte,
E che sospiri la libertà！

Il duolo infranga queste ritorte de miei martiri sol per pietà,
de miei martiri sol per pietà.

E che sospiri la libertà！

Let me weep
Let me weep for my cruel fate
And sigh after freedom!

And let me sigh
Sigh after freedom!

Let me weep for my cruel fate
And sigh after freedom!

May sorrow, out of pity, break the ropes of my sufferings,
of my sufferings, out of pity.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Amsterdam 2004 (* I was there*!)
> Renée Fleming "Lascia ch'io pianga" Rinaldo
> 
> amazing! never heard her interpretation, always countertenors. But her timbre suits extremely well to this aria! not expected!
> 
> ps by the way one of my all time favorites :angel: lascia ch'io pianga dalla mia gioia


----------



## Torkelburger




----------



## Pugg

*Elisabeth Grümmer "Wiegenlied" Brahms*
Guten Abend, gute Nacht
Guten Abend, gute Nacht,
mit Rosen bedacht,
mit Näglein besteckt,
schlüpf unter die Deck!
Morgen früh, wenn Gott will,
wirst du wieder geweckt.

Guten Abend, gute Nacht,
von Englein bewacht,
die zeigen im Traum
dir Christkindleins Baum.
Schlaf nun selig und süß,
schau im Traum 's Paradies.

Lullaby: Good Evening, Good Night
Good evening, and good night,
With roses adorned,
With carnations covered,
Slip under the covers.
Early tomorrow, so God willing,
you will wake once again.

Good evening, and good night.
By angels watched,
Who show you in your dream
the Christ-child's tree.
Sleep now peacefully and sweetly,
see the paradise in your dream.


----------



## Pugg

Horrible name mistake.

*Renée Fleming sings Debussy/ Beau Soir
*
Lorsque au soleil couchant les rivières sont roses
Et qu'un tiède frisson court sur les champs de blé,
Un conseil d'être heureux semble sortir des choses
Et monter vers le coeur troublé.

Un conseil de goûter le charme d'être au monde
Cependant qu'on est jeune et que le soir est beau,
Car nous nous en allons, comme s'en va cette onde:
Elle à la mer, nous au tombeau.

When the sunset rivers are pink and a warm thrill runs on wheat fields, a Council to be happy seems to get out of things and climb up towards the troubled heart. A Council to taste the charm of being in the world however it is young and the evening is beautiful, because we we will, as goes this wave: it to the sea, we to the grave.


----------



## helenora

two above published songs awake memories from the past....it really seems you possess supernatural skills of telepathy Pugg  ( no joking)


----------



## Metairie Road

Paisiello - Cavatina for Nina 'Il mio ben, quando verra?'






When my beloved comes
to see his love in grief,
beautiful flowers will cover
the sunburnt shore.
But I do not see him,
alas, my beloved does not come.

When he tells the breezes
of his beloved and his grief,
gentle birds, then he will teach you
a sweeter song.
However, I do not hear him. Who hears him?
Oh, my beloved has fallen silent.

Merciful echo, that at this point 
has already exhausted my tears,
return to him 
and he will gently ask you for his bride.
Hush, now he's calling me, hush! Alas!
No, he is not calling me, o God, he is not there.

Just as a curiosity, when was the last time you heard bagpipes in an opera?

Also from 'Nina'





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> two above published songs awake memories from the past....it really seems you possess supernatural skills of telepathy Pugg  ( no joking)


You know the saying; two greats minds think a like, no false modesty in this case.


----------



## Pugg

Metairie Road said:


> Paisiello - Cavatina for Nina 'Il mio ben, quando verra?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my beloved comes
> to see his love in grief,
> beautiful flowers will cover
> the sunburnt shore.
> But I do not see him,
> alas, my beloved does not come.
> 
> When he tells the breezes
> of his beloved and his grief,
> gentle birds, then he will teach you
> a sweeter song.
> However, I do not hear him. Who hears him?
> Oh, my beloved has fallen silent.
> 
> Merciful echo, that at this point
> has already exhausted my tears,
> return to him
> and he will gently ask you for his bride.
> Hush, now he's calling me, hush! Alas!
> No, he is not calling me, o God, he is not there.
> 
> Just as a curiosity, when was the last time you heard bagpipes in an opera?
> 
> Also from 'Nina'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


One of the most beautiful mezzo sopranos of all time .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You know the saying; two greats minds think a like, no false modesty in this case.


right, and well guessed


----------



## helenora

astounding performance of Azucena's aria

Shrieks the pyre!
The furious throng
rushes to that fire
with a happy guise;
screams of joy
echoing around;
surrounded by ruffians
the woman is brought forward!
Evilness shining
on their horrible faces
by the sombre flame
that rises to the sky!
Shrieks the pyre!
The victim comes out
black dressed,
disheveled, barefoot!
A fierce yell
lethal it blares;
the echo resonates
from hill to hill!
Evilness shining
on their horrible faces
by the sombre flame
that rises to the sky!


----------



## Pugg

May I add a new voice : The trumpet shall sound", *Philippe Sly *


----------



## helenora

you say the trumpet shall sound , so should it be


----------



## helenora

From Zarzuela"Soffron Rose" Jacinto Guerrero. 

Esta mañana muy tempranito
salí del pueblo con el hatito *
Y como entonces la aurora venía
yo la recibía cantando como un pajarito:
Esta mañana muy tempranito.

Por los carriles y los rastrojos
soy la hormiguita de los despojos
y como tiene muy buenos ojos
espigo a veces de los manojos.

¡Ay ay ay! qué trabajo nos manda el Señor
levantarse y volverse a agachar
todo el día a los aires y al sol.
¡ay ay ay! qué memoria de mis segador
no arrebañes los copos de mies
que detrás de las hoces voy yo.

la espigadora con su esportilla
hace la sombra de la cuadrilla
sufre espigando tras los segadores los mismos sudores
del hombre que siega y que trilla
la espigadora con su esportilla

En cuanto suenan las caracolas
Por esos trigos van ellas solas
Y se engalanan con amapolas
Con abalorios y agueripolas *


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> From Zarzuela"Soffron Rose" Jacinto Guerrero.
> 
> Esta mañana muy tempranito
> salí del pueblo con el hatito *
> Y como entonces la aurora venía
> yo la recibía cantando como un pajarito:
> Esta mañana muy tempranito.
> 
> Por los carriles y los rastrojos
> soy la hormiguita de los despojos
> y como tiene muy buenos ojos
> espigo a veces de los manojos.
> 
> ¡Ay ay ay! qué trabajo nos manda el Señor
> levantarse y volverse a agachar
> todo el día a los aires y al sol.
> ¡ay ay ay! qué memoria de mis segador
> no arrebañes los copos de mies
> que detrás de las hoces voy yo.
> 
> la espigadora con su esportilla
> hace la sombra de la cuadrilla
> sufre espigando tras los segadores los mismos sudores
> del hombre que siega y que trilla
> la espigadora con su esportilla
> 
> En cuanto suenan las caracolas
> Por esos trigos van ellas solas
> Y se engalanan con amapolas
> Con abalorios y agueripolas *


Zarzuala's always makes me feel good. :clap:


----------



## Metairie Road

I've Had this CD on my shelf for years and never bothered to play it. What a fool. I finally decided to give it a spin. What a wonderful surprise it was, it totally knocked me out.

Mikis Theodorakis - Canto General - The poems of Pablo Neruda

Algunas Bestias






Algunas Bestias
Translation by Jodey Bateman

It was the nightfall of the iguana
from his rainbow-colored crest
his tongue like a dart
sank into the greenery
The monastic ant colony stepped
with musical feet through the jungle.
The wild llama, as delicate as oxygen
in the wide brown high country
went walking in his golden boots
while the tame llama opened
his candid eyes onto the daintiness
of a world filled with dew.
The monkeys braided
an endless erotic thread
along the shores of daybreak
bringing down walls of pollen
and frightening the violet flight
of butterflies on the river.
It was the night of the alligators
the pure, pulsing night
of snouts sticking out of slime
and from the drowsy swamps
the dull noise of scale armor
goes back to the origin of the earth.
The jaguar touched the leaves
with his glowing absence.
The puma runs through the thicket
like a devouring fire
while in him are burning
the alcoholic eyes of the jungle.
Badgers are scrabbling the banks
of the river, sniffing at a nest
full of living delicacies
which they will attack with red teeth.
And in the depth of the great water
like the circle of the earth
is the giant anaconda
covered with ceremonial paint,
devouring and religious.


----------



## Pugg

*Original posted by Figleaf*






_Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises,
Et gai rossignol, et merle moqueur
Seront tous en fête !
Les belles auront la folie en tête
Et les amoureux du soleil au coeur !
Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises
Sifflera bien mieux le merle moqueur !

Mais il est bien court, le temps des cerises
Où l'on s'en va deux cueillir en rêvant
Des pendants d'oreilles...
Cerises d'amour aux robes pareilles,
Tombant sous la feuille en gouttes de sang...
Mais il est bien court, le temps des cerises,
Pendants de corail qu'on cueille en rêvant !

Quand vous en serez au temps des cerises,
Si vous avez peur des chagrins d'amour,
Evitez les belles !
Moi qui ne crains pas les peines cruelles
Je ne vivrai pas sans souffrir un jour...
Quand vous en serez au temps des cerises
Vous aurez aussi des chagrins d'amour !

J'aimerai toujours le temps des cerises,

C'est de ce temps-là que je garde au coeur
Une plaie ouverte !

Et dame Fortune, en m'étant offerte
Ne saurait jamais calmer ma douleur...

J'aimerai toujours le temps des cerises
Et le souvenir que je garde au coeur !_[/QUOTE]


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


>


c'est trop belle! 
oui, j'aimerai toujours le temps des cerises....car il n'y a que cette option, c'est pas triste, c'est tout comme ça 

and in reality it's a cherry season right now


----------



## helenora

I like this Verdi's mystical trait , it's not just in this opera, but here it's more visible 

Ondine e Silfidi
Dall'ali candide,
Su quella pallida
Fronte spirate.
Tessete il vortice
Carole armoniche,
E sensi ed anima
Gli confortate.

Nymphs and
white-winged sylphs,
blow upon
that pallid brow,
weave a whirl
of sweet songs
to comfort his body and soul.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I like this Verdi's mystical trait , it's not just in this opera, but here it's more visible
> 
> Ondine e Silfidi
> Dall'ali candide,
> Su quella pallida
> Fronte spirate.
> Tessete il vortice
> Carole armoniche,
> E sensi ed anima
> Gli confortate.
> 
> Nymphs and
> white-winged sylphs,
> blow upon
> that pallid brow,
> weave a whirl
> of sweet songs
> to comfort his body and soul.


I knew it, as soon as this topic and your name came up.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I knew it, as soon as this topic and your name came up.


sure hahaha, still under impression  Love it, intensity of it. at the same time compared with the play, I'd say the play of Shakespeare is more intense, intensely dark and terrifying than the opera, but may be it's just for me.


----------



## Pugg

_Fiorenza Cossotto - Sleepwalking Scene 'Macbeth' _

My favourite Lady .


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I love this:






Fore mura ce sta na picciotta,
'mmiez''e spine s'ha fatto na casa...
'ncopp''e ffronne s'addorme la notte...
e na rosa cchiù bella nun c'è...

Duorme, Carme':
'o cchiù bello d''a vita è 'o ddurmí...
Sònnate a me:
'mparaviso cu tico vogl'i!...

Ogne sera ca torna 'a campagna,
va cantanno na bella canzone...
Essa dice ca 'o core se lagna...
Stu dulore 'o capisco sul'i'!

Canta, Carme':
tantu bella è 'sta voce a sentí...
Canta pe' me,
ca tu 'ncielo mme faje saglì!

Nu vasciello venette 'a luntano,
e pusaje a Surriento na Fata...
'ncopp''o scoglio addó' sta Tramuntano...
'mparaviso stu sito nun c'è...

Viene, Carmè'...
T'arricuorde?...'Sta Fata tu si'...
Torna cu me:
'ncopp''o scoglio vulimmo murí...


----------



## helenora

Il_Penseroso said:


> I love this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fore mura ce sta na picciotta,
> 'mmiez''e spine s'ha fatto na casa...
> 'ncopp''e ffronne s'addorme la notte...
> e na rosa cchiù bella nun c'è...
> 
> Duorme, Carme':
> 'o cchiù bello d''a vita è 'o ddurmí...
> Sònnate a me:
> 'mparaviso cu tico vogl'i!...
> 
> Ogne sera ca torna 'a campagna,
> va cantanno na bella canzone...
> Essa dice ca 'o core se lagna...
> Stu dulore 'o capisco sul'i'!
> 
> Canta, Carme':
> tantu bella è 'sta voce a sentí...
> Canta pe' me,
> ca tu 'ncielo mme faje saglì!
> 
> Nu vasciello venette 'a luntano,
> e pusaje a Surriento na Fata...
> 'ncopp''o scoglio addó' sta Tramuntano...
> 'mparaviso stu sito nun c'è...
> 
> Viene, Carmè'...
> T'arricuorde?...'Sta Fata tu si'...
> Torna cu me:
> 'ncopp''o scoglio vulimmo murí...


molto bello! grazie!


----------



## Pugg

If you can spare 14 minutes: that glorious voice.

*Renée Fleming*: Altenberg Lieder


----------



## helenora

Seele, wie bist du schöner


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Seele, wie bist du schöner


Do you like the songs?


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> Do you like the songs?


I want to know too :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> If you can spare 14 minutes: that glorious voice.
> 
> *Renée Fleming*: Altenberg Lieder


Berg is Berg. I'd lie if I say that Lulu is my favorite opera 

But her voice is marvelous. I've heard them in other interpretations which are good, but rather from the point of view of voices beauty of a voice, range and orchestration than as a whole piece . It makes me wonder ....if separated as components all these : voice, orchestra part, expression, form , lyrics are wonderful , but when thinking of all that combined together it gives rather intellectual pleasure of rational understanding than pure aesthetic appreciation of a piece as a whole....

how about you Pugg? 
Berg's music isn't easy one to get


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Berg is Berg. I'd lie if I say that Lulu is my favorite opera
> 
> But her voice is marvelous. I've heard them in other interpretations which are good, but rather from the point of view of voices beauty of a voice, range and orchestration than as a whole piece . It makes me wonder ....if separated as components all these : voice, orchestra part, expression, form , lyrics are wonderful , but when thinking of all that combined together it gives rather intellectual pleasure of rational understanding than pure aesthetic appreciation of a piece as a whole....
> 
> how about you Pugg?
> Berg's music isn't easy one to get


But the singing makes it worth every minute.


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> But the singing makes it worth every minute.


In our house we like Maria more, both good singers :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming - Strauss: Cäcilie Op 27 No 2


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming - Strauss: Cäcilie Op 27 No 2


Prachtig, zeer prachtig


----------



## Pugg

Sorry,I couldn't find moving moving pictures from this recording.
that's singing and acting on the highest level.

*Agnes Baltsa-"O don fatale..."; Don Carlo, Giuseppe Verdi
*

O don fatale, o don crudel
che in suo furor mi fece il ciel!
Tu che ci fai sì vane, altere,
ti maledico, ti maledico,o mia beltà!
Versar, versar sol posso il pianto,
speme non ho, soffrir dovrò! Il mio delitto è orribil tanto
che cancellar mai nol potrò!
Ti maledico, ti maledico o mia beltà,
O mia Regina, io t'immolaial folle error di questo cor.
Solo in un chiostro al mondo omai dovrò celar il mio dolor!
Ohimè! Ohimè! O mia Regina,
Oh ciel! E Carlo! a morte domani, gran Dio! a morte andar vedrò!
Ah, un dì mi resta, la speme mi arride,
Ah, sia benedetto il ciel! Lo salverò!
Un dì mi resta, ah, sia benedetto
il ciel! Ah! lo salverò!

O fatal gift, o cruel gift
That heaven, in its wrath, made me!
You make us so vain, so haughty,
I curse you, I curse you, o my beauty!
I can only pour out tears,
I have no hope, I will have to suffer!
My crime is truly horrible
I can never blot it out!
I curse you, I curse you, o my beauty,
O my Queen, I sacrificed you
To the foolish error of this heart.
Now only in a cloister from the world
Must I hide my grief!
Alas! Alas! O my Queen,
Oh heavens! Carlo! Going to his death tomorrow,
Great God! I will see him go to his death!
Ah, only one day remaining, hope smiles on me,
Ah, blessed be the heavens! I will save him!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Sorry,I couldn't find moving moving pictures from this recording.
> that's singing and acting on the highest level.


oh, that´s all right. Many times when I listen to an opera I mostly listen, not watch, acting is important, some productions as you said doesn´t have this equilibrium of nice singing and acting qualities, or this very acting can simply distract from listening.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Russian words: http://a-pesni.org/opera/ppevca.htm

Google translation of that page: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://a-pesni.org/opera/ppevca.htm&prev=search

negoyu = bliss


----------



## Pugg

Mahler Symphony no.4 (IV) -*Lucia Popp
*
_Wir genießen die himmlischen Freuden,_
Drum tun wir das Irdische meiden,
Kein weltlich Getümmel
Hört man nicht im Himmel!
Lebt alles in sanftester Ruh'!

Wir führen ein englisches Leben!
Sind dennoch ganz lustig daneben!
Wir tanzen und springen,
Wir hüpfen und singen!
Sankt Peter im Himmel sieht zu!

Johannes das Lämmlein auslasset,
Der Metzger Herodes drauf passet!
Wir führen ein geduldig's,
Unschuldig's, geduldig's,
Ein liebliches Lämmlein zu Tod!

Sankt Lucas den Ochsen tät schlachten
Ohn' einig's Bedenken und Achten,
Der Wein kost' kein Heller
Im himmlischen Keller,
Die Englein, die backen das Brot.

Gut' Kräuter von allerhand Arten,
Die wachsen im himmlischen Garten!
Gut' Spargel, Fisolen
Und was wir nur wollen!
Ganze Schüsseln voll sind uns bereit!

Gut Äpfel, gut' Birn' und gut' Trauben!
Die Gärtner, die alles erlauben!
Willst Rehbock, willst Hasen,
Auf offener Straßen
Sie laufen herbei!

Sollt' ein Fasttag etwa kommen,
Alle Fische gleich mit Freuden angeschwommen!
Dort läuft schon Sankt Peter
Mit Netz und mit Köder
Zum himmlischen Weiher hinein.
Sankt Martha die Köchin muß sein.

Kein' Musik ist ja nicht auf Erden,
Die uns'rer verglichen kann werden.
Elftausend Jungfrauen
Zu tanzen sich trauen!
Sankt Ursula selbst dazu lacht!

Cäcilia mit ihren Verwandten
Sind treffliche Hofmusikanten!
Die englischen Stimmen
Ermuntern die Sinnen,
Daß alles für Freuden erwacht.

We enjoy the heavenly delights, so we do avoid the earthly, you can't hear no worldly tumult in the sky! Lives in the gentlest peace! We live with English! Are still quite funny! We dance and jump, we jump and sing! Saint Peter in Heaven looks too! John let out the Lamb, the butcher of Herod passet on it! We carry a patient's, innocent's, patient of, a lovely lamb to death! San Lucas city slaughter the ox Ohn' agree's concerns and make sure that free wine ' no Heller In the heavenly cellar, the little angels, that bake the bread. Well ' herbs of all kinds of species, which grow in the heavenly garden! Well ' asparagus, green beans and what we only want! Whole bowls full are ready! Good apples, good ' pear ' and good ' grapes! The growers who get away with anything! Want to Roebuck, like rabbits, you run up on open roads! Should ' come a fast day about, all the fish swam on equal joyfully! There, already St Peter with net and bait to the heavenly pond runs into it. Saint Martha the Cook must be. No ' music is not on Earth, the US ' rer compared can be. Dancing, dare eleven thousand virgins! Saint Ursula laughs themselves! Cecilia are splendid court musicians with their relatives. The English voices encouraging the senses for pleasures wakes up.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Mahler Symphony no.4 (IV) -*Lucia Popp
> *


Looks like a continuation of a conversation from Bruckner's thread


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Looks like a continuation of a conversation from Bruckner's thread


Sinning is gorgeous though .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Sinning is gorgeous though .


and now it's like a continuation of a conversation with one of my friends....really, no joking


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Grieg: Den gamle vise (Das alte Lied) from 6 Songs Op.4

Text by Heinrich Heine

The legendary Chaliapin sings in Russian. What a wonderful rendition!






Es war ein alter König,
sein Herz war schwer, sein Haupt war grau;
der arme alte König,
er nahm eine junge Frau.

Es war ein schöner Page,
blond war sein Haupt, leicht war sein Sinn;
er trug die seid'ne Schleppe
der jungen Königin.

Kennst du das alte Liedchen?
Es klingt so süß, es klingt so trüb!
Sie mußten beide sterben,
sie hatten sich viel zu lieb.


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> Grieg: Den gamle vise (Das alte Lied) from 6 Songs Op.4
> 
> Text by Heinrich Heine
> 
> The legendary Chaliapin sings in Russian. What a wonderful rendition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es war ein alter König,
> sein Herz war schwer, sein Haupt war grau;
> der arme alte König,
> er nahm eine junge Frau.
> 
> Es war ein schöner Page,
> blond war sein Haupt, leicht war sein Sinn;
> er trug die seid'ne Schleppe
> der jungen Königin.
> 
> Kennst du das alte Liedchen?
> Es klingt so süß, es klingt so trüb!
> Sie mußten beide sterben,
> sie hatten sich viel zu lieb.


Owner( from this video) has disabled the connection it says


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> Owner( from this video) has disabled the connection it says


What!!!??? It opens for me with no problem!!!  

However this is the link:


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> What!!!??? It opens for me with no problem!!!
> 
> However this is the link:


I wouldn't dare lying to you, now it works, thanks you .


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> I wouldn't dare lying to you, no it works, thanks you .


I never thought that of you dear Pugg.  I know sometimes it's not easy to access Youtube channels, particularly from where I'm living...


----------



## helenora

same here, couldn´t open it from your first post, but then could open it from the youtube directly.


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> I never thought that of you dear Pugg.  I know sometimes it's not easy to access Youtube channels, particularly from where I'm living...


I know, it's a bit off topic, but can you see ours ?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> I know, it's a bit off topic, but can you see ours ?


Your youtube videos? Yes, of course.


----------



## deprofundis

My melody of the day is,* Alexander Agricola *- allez regretz what a lovely secular chanson, i got to admited this i most lisen every day, the_ naxos _is sweet i love ensemble unicorn most of the time.What a great song and something a head of it's time for the melody and perfect harmony one of the utter bestt composer of renaissance among the top 10.


----------



## helenora

deprofundis said:


> My melody of the day is,* Alexander Agricola *- allez regretz what a lovely secular chanson, i got to admited this i most lisen every day, the_ naxos _is sweet i love ensemble unicorn most of the time.What a great song and something a head of it's time for the melody and perfect harmony one of the utter bestt composer of renaissance among the top 10.


I´m listening to it now. Beautiful!


----------



## Pugg

_GRACE BUMBRY "CHE FARÒ SENZA EURIDICE"_

Che farò senza Euridice, Orfeo's aria from Orfeo ed Euridice

Che farò senza Euridice 
What will I do without Euridice

Dove andrò senza il mio ben. 
Where will I go without my wonderul one.

Euridice, o Dio, risponde
Euridice, oh God, answer

Io son pure il tuo fedele. 
I am entirely your loyal one.

Euridice! Ah, non m´avvanza 
Euridice! Ah, it doesn´t give me

più socorso, più speranza 
any help, any hope

ne dal mondo, ne dal cel. 
neither this world, neither heaven


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> _GRACE BUMBRY "CHE FARÒ SENZA EURIDICE"_


pearl of pearls.
Now after commenting on "Can you ruin a piece of music for yourself" thread, I've seen this aria here and I thought however often I used to listen to this aria before I never got tired of it, it never became too well known , too familiar or too easy for me.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> pearl of pearls.
> Now after commenting on "Can you ruin a piece of music for yourself" thread, I've seen this aria here and I thought however often I used to listen to this aria before I never got tired of it, it never became too well known , too familiar or too easy for me.


Believe me, I know that feeling, enjoy.


----------



## Pugg

*Arleen Auger*

Georg Friedrich Händel, Atalanta
*Care selve*

Care selve, ombre beate,
vengo in traccia del mio cor

Beloved woods, blessed shadows,
I come in search of my love


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Arleen Auger*
> 
> Georg Friedrich Händel, Atalanta
> *Care selve*
> 
> Care selve, ombre beate,
> vengo in traccia del mio cor
> 
> Beloved woods, blessed shadows,
> I come in search of my love


still can't decide who I like more J.S. Bach or G. F. Händel? Sometimes I think Händel's music is more baroque in its style and I adore baroque music.


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> Your youtube videos? Yes, of course.


I am a bit late Il_Penseroso but I if you can see ours why can't I see your videos, any idea?


----------



## helenora

with Bogna Sokorska, sparkling , too sparkling


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> with Bogna Sokorska, sparkling , too sparkling


I do love that song, when ( not very often,I feel a bit so, so ) I play this sung by Dame Joan .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I do love that song, when ( not very often,I feel a bit so, so ) I play this sung by Dame Joan .


yes, I was listening to it with Rita Streich, but then on youtube found this one, just for a variety, not my favorite version though, but still beautiful....they are all beautiful.


----------



## Guest

This is my song of the day,it's beautiful. Pedro de Escobar - Virgen bendita sin par

For all the people that have to fled from their homes.


----------



## Pugg

*Handel : Joan Sutherland- Tornami a vagheggiar *

Tornami a vagheggiar, .........................Return to me to languish,
te solo vuol' amar .........................Only you it wants to love
quest' anima fedel, ..........................this faithful heart,
caro, mio bene, caro! ...........................My dear, my good one, my dear!

Già ti donai il mio cor :	...........................Already I gave you my heart :
fido sarà il mio amor; ..........................I trust you will be my love;
mai ti sarò crudel, ...........................but you will be too cruel,
cara mia spene. ............................my dear hope.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Handel : Joan Sutherland- Tornami a vagheggiar *
> 
> Tornami a vagheggiar, .........................Return to me to languish,
> te solo vuol' amar .........................Only you it wants to love
> quest' anima fedel, ..........................this faithful heart,
> caro, mio bene, caro! ...........................My dear, my good one, my dear!
> 
> Già ti donai il mio cor :	...........................Already I gave you my heart :
> fido sarà il mio amor; ..........................I trust you will be my love;
> mai ti sarò crudel, ...........................but you will be too cruel,
> cara mia spene. ............................my dear hope.


and who can tell me why we appreciate Handel less than Mozart? perhaps an answer will be " some heaviness" ( and this is quite subjective) of his monumental works, but they are mines of hidden treasures....


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> and who can tell me why we appreciate Handel less than Mozart? perhaps an answer will be " some heaviness" ( and this is quite subjective) of his monumental works, but they are mines of hidden treasures....


It's all about taste and preference heleonra, I must admit I play more Mozart than Handel and please don't ask me why because I really don't know.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> It's all about taste and preference heleonra, I must admit I play more Mozart than Handel and please don't ask me why because I really don't know.


yes, sure, it's preference-driven thing and compared with Handel I play more Bach , but I think it's because many people don't like to dig into mines


----------



## Pugg

Carl Zeller: Der Vogelhändler. Cristina Deutekom 
Sorry could not find the lyrics but the coloratura is phenomenal.


----------



## helenora

She is amazing!!!!!









never heard this operetta, but this aria I've heard before 





Schenkt man sich Rosen in Tirol,
weisst Du, was das bedeuten soll?
Man schenkt die Rosen nicht allein,
man gibt sich selber mit auch drein.

Darf ich es wirklich so verstehen?
Kann ich auf dieses Zeichen gehen?
Dann machst Du wirklich selig mich,
schenkst mit der Rose Du auch Dich.

Schenkt man sich Rosen in Tirol,
weiß man, was das bedeuten soll.
Und wie es in Tirol soll sein,
so tritt der Brauch bei uns auch ein.

Und es bringt vielleicht uns Glück,
drum gib die Rosen nicht zurück.
Ja, die bleiben immer Dein,
sie solln Dir Dein Begleiter sein.

When you give roses in the Tyrol
Everyone knows what that means.
You don't give the rose by itself,
You give yourself with it too!

not a complete translation but it gives an idea


----------



## Blancrocher

DFD - Erlkönig


----------



## Pugg

*Carlo Bergonzi "Donna non vidi mai" Manon Lescaut

Donna non vidi mai, Des Grieux's aria from Manon Lescaut*

Donna non vidi mai, simile a questa!	...................I have never seen a woman, such as this one!
A dirle: "io t'amo," ...........................To tell her: " I love you",
a nuova vita l'alma mia si desta.	...........................my soul awakens to a new life.
"Manon Lescaut mi chiamo!"................................"Manon Lescaut is my name."
Come queste parole profumate, ..	...................How these fragrant words 
mi vagan nello spirto ..........................wander around in my mind.
e ascose fibre vanno a carezzare.......................	And come to carress my innermost fibers.
O sussurro gentil, .........................Oh! sweet thoughts,
deh! non cessar, ........................Ah, do not cease!


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Reiner Messa da Requiem Verdi "Agnus Dei"


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Fritz Reiner Messa da Requiem Verdi "Agnus Dei"


marvelous! no words!






at home I have a recording with Celibidache 

but both performances are equally awesome!


----------



## Pugg

Donizetti ;
L'elisir d'amore - 'Una furtiva lagrima' (Vittorio Grigolo, The Royal Opera)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Donizetti ;
> L'elisir d'amore - 'Una furtiva lagrima' (Vittorio Grigolo, The Royal Opera)


amazing Bel canto!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Pugg

Magda Olivero "Monologo di Fedra" Adriana Lecouvreur 1963

Wonderful voice.


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: 49 Deutsche Volkslieder WoO 33 - no. 42 "In stiller Nacht, zur ersten Wacht" - Lucia Popp

Liedtext

In stiller Nacht,
zur ersten Wacht,
ein Stimm begunnt zu klagen,
der nächtige Wind
hat süß und lind
zu mir den Klang getragen;
von herbem Leid und Traurigkeit
ist mir das Herz zerflossen,
die Blümelein mit Tränen rein
hab ich sie all begossen.

Der schöne Mond
will untergahn,
für Leid nicht mehr mag scheinen,
die Sterne lan
ihr Gützen stahn,
mit mir sie wollen weinen.
Kein Vogelsang,
noch Freudenklang
man höret nur die Lüften,
die wilden Tier'
trau'rn auch mit mir
in Steinen und in Klüften.


----------



## helenora

*Finale from Viaggio a Reims* with Abbado and Gasdia, Valentini Terrani, Cuberli, Ricciardelli, Gimenez, Araiza, Ramey, Raimondi, Dara, Nucci


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *Finale from Viaggio a Reims* with Abbado and Gasdia, Valentini Terrani, Cuberli, Ricciardelli, Gimenez, Araiza, Ramey, Raimondi, Dara, Nucci


This whole opera is a joy, I do like this cast above all others.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> This whole opera is a joy, I do like this cast above all others.


yes, I must say now it´s my favorite by Rossini, I don´t know why , may be because I haven´t listen to it since long time ago, but finals are amazing!


----------



## helenora

Sol da te, mio dolce amore,
questo core
avrà pace, avrà conforto.

Le tue vaghe luci belle
son le stelle
onde Amor mi guida in porto.


----------



## CypressWillow

Pugg said:


> Carl Zeller: Der Vogelhändler. Cristina Deutekom
> Sorry could not find the lyrics but the coloratura is phenomenal.


Wow. Had not heard her before, Pugg, thanks very much for posting this. She is phenomenal.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Wunderlich "Mattinata" Leoncavallo

Mattinata
OriginalTransliteration
L'aurora di bianco vestita
Gia l'uscio dischiude al gran sol;
Di gia con le rosee sue dita
Carezza de' fiori lo stuol
Commosso da un fremito arcano
Intorno il creato già par;
E tu non ti desti, ed invano
Mi sto quit dolente a cantar.

Metti anche tu la veste bianca
E schiudi l'uscio al tuo cantor!
Ove non sei la luce manca
Ove tu sei nasce l'amor.

Ove non sei la luce manca

Ove non sei la luce manca
Ove tu sei nasce l'amor.

The dawn, wearing a white dress,
it's already allowing the sun to cross the threshold;
It's already caressing with her pink fingers
the crowd of flowers!
The Creation all around seems moved by
an arcane shiver;
And you are not getting up, and
I'm singing painfully in vain.

Put you white gown on
and let your cantor cross the threshold!
Light lacks where you are missing,
Love is born where you are.

Light lacks where you are missing,
Love is born where you are.


----------



## helenora

cool! just a couple of days ago I watched a documentary about Fritz Wunderlich .


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> cool! just a couple of days ago I watched a documentary about Fritz Wunderlich .


He can sing the yellow pages for all I care, it sounds amazing. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Renee Fleming & D. Hvorostovsky in Il Trovatore *

Yesterday we had some friend around and they always teasing me with Renée. One friend ask: show me the most stunning pice right out the back of you head...... I ended up with this.
Shame she didn't recorded it for CD, not saying the theatre, that would have been a step to far.
( you see I can be objective)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Renee Fleming & D. Hvorostovsky in Il Trovatore *
> 
> Yesterday we had some friend around and they always teasing me with Renée. One friend ask: show me the most stunning pice right out the back of you head...... I ended up with this.
> Shame she didn't recorded it for CD, not saying the theatre, that would have been a step to far.
> ( you see I can be objective)


hahaha, I loved it! such an amazing performance from both of them 

in my case there is no one to tease me ( haha, as you might have figured it out ), for to be able tease one at least should know of an existence of these performers and composers , etc. 
at the most what I just get is a sort of condescendence from some of my "broad minded" friends (they might think they are broad-minded as it goes about music lol) who listen to all kinds of music , therefore my limited choices makes me inferior as to their "vast knowledge" of all music genres lol

But I don't care and I stopped even proving to myself where I'm objective or where I am subjective as music simply became a source of great knowledge for me, not just a source an aesthetic enjoyment.

but well, back to Il trovatore, I feel like listening to this opera again . It's a wonderful thing!


----------



## helenora

love this performance a lot! including conducting....over Karl Richter


----------



## Pugg

Villa Lobos: Bachianas Brasileira n.5 - Anna Moffo


----------



## helenora

inspirations from Villa Lobos thread. Bachianas are good, I believe because they are "Bachianas"


----------



## helenora

*Bereite dir* from Cantate 147


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *Bereite dir* from Cantate 147


----------



## Pugg

Gioachino Rossini - La donna del lago - "Mura felici" (Ewa Podles)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Gioachino Rossini - La donna del lago - "Mura felici" (Ewa Podles)


what a voice! such a range!


----------



## jenspen

I heard this today. It was a choice on an ABC Midday interview:


----------



## helenora

jenspen said:


> I heard this today. It was a choice on an ABC Midday interview:


amazing! every time I hear it, it's amazing, such a serenity and tenderness in one piece. Moore supports her masterfully, invisibly  Britten did the same when he performed as an accompanist.


----------



## Marinera

Divinites du Styx from Gluck's opera Alceste, performed by Rita Gorr. Slower version than I used to, but addictive





Divinités du Styx,
ministres de la mort,
je n'invoquerai point
votre pitié cruelle.

Gods of the River Styx,
dread Ministers of death,
I shall not invoke
your cruel sympathy.

J'enlève un tendre époux
à son funeste sort,
mais je vous abandonne
une épouse fidèle.

I rescue a dear spouse
from his funereal pyre,
yet for you abandon now
that same faithful husband.

Divinités du Styx,
ministres de la mort,
mourir pour ce qu'on aime,
est un trop doux effort,
une vertu si naturelle,
mon coeur est animé
du plus noble transport.

Gods of the River Styx,
dread ministers of death,
to die for what we love
is no real sacrifice,
but it is a native virtue--
my heart is wakening
for its noblest journey.

Je sens une force nouvelle,
je vais où mon amour m'appelle,
mon coeur est animé
du plus noble transport.

I can feel a new strength rising,
I shall go where my love beckons,
my heart is wakening
for its noblest journey.
Divinités du Styx,
ministres de la mort,
je n'invoquerai point
votre pitié cruelle.

Gods of the River Styx,
dread Ministers of death,
I shall not invoke
your cruel sympathy.


----------



## Pugg

Offenbach: Barcarolle
Caballé, Horne

Belle nuit, ô nuit d'amour
Souris à nos ivresses
Nuit plus douce que le jour
Ô,belle nuit d'amour!
Le temps fuit et sans retour
Emporte nos tendresses
Loin de cet heureux séjour
Le temps fuit sans retour
Zéphyrs embrasés
Versez-nous vos caresses
Zéphyrs embrasés
Donnez-nous vos baisers!
Vos baisers! Vos baisers! Ah!
Belle nuit, ô, nuit d'amour
Souris à nos ivresses
Nuit plus douce que le jour,
Ô, belle nuit d'amour!
Ah! souris à nos ivresses!
Nuit d'amour, ô, nuit d'amour!
Ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah!

Translation:
Lovely night, oh, night of love
Smile upon our joys!
Night much sweeter than the day
Oh beautiful night of love!
Time flies by, and carries away
Our tender caresses for ever!
Time flies far from this happy oasis
And does not return
Burning zephyrs
Embrace us with your caresses!
Burning zephyrs
Give us your kisses!
Your kisses! Your kisses! Ah!
Lovely night, oh, night of love
Smile upon our joys!
Night much sweeter than the day
Oh, beautiful night of love!
Ah! Smile upon our joys!
Night of love, oh, night of love!
Ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah!
About these ads


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Offenbach: Barcarolle
> Caballé, Horne
> 
> Belle nuit, ô nuit d'amour
> Souris à nos ivresses
> Nuit plus douce que le jour
> Ô,belle nuit d'amour!
> Le temps fuit et sans retour
> Emporte nos tendresses
> Loin de cet heureux séjour
> Le temps fuit sans retour
> Zéphyrs embrasés
> Versez-nous vos caresses
> Zéphyrs embrasés
> Donnez-nous vos baisers!
> Vos baisers! Vos baisers! Ah!
> Belle nuit, ô, nuit d'amour
> Souris à nos ivresses
> Nuit plus douce que le jour,
> Ô, belle nuit d'amour!
> Ah! souris à nos ivresses!
> Nuit d'amour, ô, nuit d'amour!
> Ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah!
> 
> Translation:
> Lovely night, oh, night of love
> Smile upon our joys!
> Night much sweeter than the day
> Oh beautiful night of love!
> Time flies by, and carries away
> Our tender caresses for ever!
> Time flies far from this happy oasis
> And does not return
> Burning zephyrs
> Embrace us with your caresses!
> Burning zephyrs
> Give us your kisses!
> Your kisses! Your kisses! Ah!
> Lovely night, oh, night of love
> Smile upon our joys!
> Night much sweeter than the day
> Oh, beautiful night of love!
> Ah! Smile upon our joys!
> Night of love, oh, night of love!
> Ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah! ah!
> About these ads


yes, yes, that's what I was listening to don't know how many times yesterday in the evening


----------



## Pugg

Lakme; Flower Duet. Renee Fleming with Susan Graham

Sous le dôme épais
Où le blanc jasmin
À la rose s'assemble
Sur la rive en fleurs,
Riant au matin
Viens, descendons ensemble.

Doucement glissons de son flot charmant
Suivons le courant fuyant
Dans l'onde frémissante
D'une main nonchalante
Viens, gagnons le bord,
Où la source dort et
L'oiseau, l'oiseau chante.

Sous le dôme épais
Où le blanc jasmin,
Ah! descendons
Ensemble!

Sous le dôme épais
Où le blanc jasmin
À la rose s'assemble
Sur la rive en fleurs,
Riant au matin
Viens, descendons ensemble.

Doucement glissons de son flot charmant
Suivons le courant fuyant
Dans l'onde frémissante
D'une main nonchalante
Viens, gagnons le bord,
Où la source dort et
L'oiseau, l'oiseau chante.

Sous le dôme épais
Où le blanc jasmin,
Ah! descendons
Ensemble!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Lakme; Flower Duet. Renee Fleming with Susan Graham


these two duets above are like twins, aren't they?

musically and substantially are very similar...

just for me the one by Offenbach sounds super sad, it's one of those pieces that at first have appearance of joy but to listen to them more and it's all on the contrary...


----------



## Pugg

"Les oiseaux dans la charmille" from Offenbach's Les Contes d'Hoffmann ;Natalie Dessay

Les oiseaux dans la charmille
Dans les cieux l'astre du jour,
Tout parle à la jeune fille d'amour!
Ah! Voilà la chanson gentille
La chanson d'Olympia! Ah!

Tout ce qui chante et résonne
Et soupire, tour à tour,
Emeut son coeur qui frissonne d'amour!
Ah! Voilà la chanson mignonne
La chanson d'Olympia! Ah!
English Translation

The birds in the arbor,
The sky's daytime star,
Everything speaks to a young girl of love!
Ah! This is the gentile song,
The song of Olympia! Ah!

Everything that sings and resonates
And sighs, in turn,
Moves his heart, which shudders of love!
Ah! This is the lovely song,
The song of Olympia! Ah!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> "Les oiseaux dans la charmille" from Offenbach's Les Contes d'Hoffmann ;Natalie Dessay
> 
> Les oiseaux dans la charmille
> Dans les cieux l'astre du jour,
> Tout parle à la jeune fille d'amour!
> Ah! Voilà la chanson gentille
> La chanson d'Olympia! Ah!
> 
> Tout ce qui chante et résonne
> Et soupire, tour à tour,
> Emeut son coeur qui frissonne d'amour!
> Ah! Voilà la chanson mignonne
> La chanson d'Olympia! Ah!
> English Translation
> 
> The birds in the arbor,
> The sky's daytime star,
> Everything speaks to a young girl of love!
> Ah! This is the gentile song,
> The song of Olympia! Ah!
> 
> Everything that sings and resonates
> And sighs, in turn,
> Moves his heart, which shudders of love!
> Ah! This is the lovely song,
> The song of Olympia! Ah!


wonderful!

the more I think about this opera the more I think it has more to show and it´s not just tales after all 

by the way have you watched that Powell and Pressburger production ?


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> wonderful!
> 
> the more I think about this opera the more I think it has more to show and it´s not just tales after all
> 
> by the way have you watched that Powell and Pressburger production ?


The only one I really know is the one from the Royal Opera House; Domingo. Serra / Cotrubas and Balsta.
I remember seeing one which took place in a loony farm and one with Maria Bayo from Spain.


----------



## Pugg

CARLO BERGONZI SINGS TOSTI "SOGNO"

See lyrics in Helenora post


----------



## Pugg

*Model of a Modern Major-Genera*l
ThePenzancePirate
This is so funny , about 50 seconds from the start .
During University we did this in several version, own translation, ( naughty)

I am the very model of a modern Major-General,
I've information vegetable, animal, and mineral,
I know the kings of England, and I quote the fights historical
From Marathon to Waterloo, in order categorical;a
I'm very well acquainted, too, with matters mathematical,
I understand equations, both the simple and quadratical,
About binomial theorem I'm teeming with a lot o' news, (bothered for a rhyme)
With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse.

I'm very good at integral and differential calculus;
I know the scientific names of beings animalculous:
In short, in matters vegetable, animal, and mineral,
I am the very model of a modern Major-General.

1880 poster

I know our mythic history, King Arthur's and Sir Caradoc's;
I answer hard acrostics, I've a pretty taste for paradox,
I quote in elegiacs all the crimes of Heliogabalus,
In conics I can floor peculiarities parabolous;
I can tell undoubted Raphaels from Gerard Dows and Zoffanies,
I know the croaking chorus from The Frogs of Aristophanes!
Then I can hum a fugue of which I've heard the music's din afore, (bothered for a rhyme)b
And whistle all the airs from that infernal nonsense Pinafore.

Then I can write a washing bill in Babylonic cuneiform,
And tell you ev'ry detail of Caractacus's uniform:c
In short, in matters vegetable, animal, and mineral,
I am the very model of a modern Major-General.

In fact, when I know what is meant by "mamelon" and "ravelin",
When I can tell at sight a Mauser rifle from a javelin,d
When such affairs as sorties and surprises I'm more wary at,
And when I know precisely what is meant by "commissariat",
When I have learnt what progress has been made in modern gunnery,
When I know more of tactics than a novice in a nunnery -
In short, when I've a smattering of elemental strategy - (bothered for a rhyme)
You'll say a better Major-General has never sat a gee.e

For my military knowledge, though I'm plucky and adventury,
Has only been brought down to the beginning of the century;
But still, in matters vegetable, animal, and mineral,
I am the very model of a modern Major-General.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> CARLO BERGONZI SINGS TOSTI "SOGNO"
> 
> Sogno


if you allow me to make a little editing the lyrics are following , at least what I hear in what he sings, I don't know who this poem belong to:

Sogno
Ho sognato che stavi a ginocchi
Come un santo che prega il Signor
Mi guardavi nel fondo degli occhi
Sfavillava il tuo sguardo d'amor

Tu parlavi e la voce sommessa
Mi chiedea dolcemente mercè
Solo un guardo, che fosse promessa
Imporavi, curvato al mio piè

Io taceva e coll'anima forte
Il desiotentatore lotto
Ho provato il martirio e la morte
Pur mi vinsi e ti dissi di no

Ma ilo tuo labbro sfiorò la mia faccia
E la forza del cor mi tradí
Chiui gli occhi, ti stessi le braccia
Ma sognavo, e il bel sogno svaní.

(Translation)
I dream
I dreamed I was on my knees
Like a saint praying to the Lord
You saw me deeply in your eyes
Your eyes sparkled with love.

You talked and your soft voice
Sweetly asked for mercy.
With just a glance, like a promise
I implored you, bent at my feet.

Silently and with strong soul
The tempted desire fought
I've felt martyrdom and death
And victoriously I said no.

But your lips touched my face and
The strength of my heart betrayed me
Closed your eyes, opened my arms.
But I dreamed it, the dream vanished.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Model of a Modern Major-Genera*l
> ThePenzancePirate
> This is so funny , about 50 seconds from the start .
> During University we did this in several version, own translation, ( naughty)
> 
> .


hahaha, cool! funny indeed!


----------



## helenora

Caldara

Alma del core, 
Spirto dell'alma, 
Sempre costante t'adorerò!
Sarò contento 
Nel mio tormento 
Se quel bel labbro﻿


----------



## Ariasexta

I am now listening to the famous tune of Renaissance Italy _*Madre, non mi fa monaca*_ reworked by Franz Tunder(1614-1667).


----------



## Pugg

Lawrence Brownlee Sings Rossini's "Addio ai Viennesi" 
can't finds lyrics, sorry.


----------



## helenora

amazing voice! very fresh!

I would be very grateful to youtube uploaders if they could add a name of a pianist....such a shame people forget about it...for without an accompaniment we could hear such a beauty!


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> amazing voice! very fresh!
> 
> I would be very grateful to youtube uploaders if they could add a name of a pianist....such a shame people forget about it...for without an accompaniment we could hear such a beauty!


Even more grateful if posters understand this thread and give a link, back to your request, if not mentioned what can we do ?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Even more grateful if posters understand this thread and give a link, back to your request, if not mentioned what can we do ?


right, nothing to do about it.

it´s just so that when opening youtube and watching some videos, in many cases a name of a pianist isn´t mentioned at all, sometimes even conductor´s name neither....

it looks like uploaders are pop music fans, once impressed by something classical they uploaded unexpectedly and only care about a title of their band or a composition, all the rest is secondary to them


----------



## Pugg

Natalie Dessay - Villanelle - Eva Dell'acqua

http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=5361


----------



## Pugg

*Lucia Valentini-Terrani si*ngs "He was despised" from Messiah by Georg Friedrich Händel
I Solisti Veneti
Claudio Scimone, conductor


----------



## helenora

"Return , o God of hosts" from Samson by Handel

Marga Hoeffgen


----------



## Pugg

Henry Purcell - When I am laid in earth (Dido's Lament) - Dido and Aeneas - *Tatiana Troyanos*

English chamber orchestra / Raymond Leppard


----------



## helenora

"Spezza lo stral piagato" Jommelli


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

helenora said:


> by the way have you watched that Powell and Pressburger production ?


A relative of mine, Bruce Dargavel, sang the parts of the four villains (Lindorf, Dapertutto, Coppélius and Dr Miracle) on the soundtrack. Despite the fact that he was highly thought of by no less than Beniamino Gigli, he remains a relatively "unsung" singer, with few recordings left for posterity. That said, I was delighted to find one of Bruce's party-pieces on YouTube:






I have a private recording of him singing the same song, amongst others, in a friend's living-room. He still sounded impressive, several decades after he'd retired.


----------



## helenora

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A relative of mine, Bruce Dargavel, sang the parts of the four villains (Lindorf, Dapertutto, Coppélius and Dr Miracle) on the soundtrack. Despite the fact that he was highly thought of by no less than Beniamino Gigli, he remains a relatively "unsung" singer, with few recordings left for posterity. That said, I was delighted to find one of Bruce's party-pieces on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a private recording of him singing the same song, amongst others, in a friend's living-room. He still sounded impressive, several decades after he'd retired.


wonderful!
big voice!


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> wonderful!
> big voice!


That's what happens if people take care of their voice.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> That's what happens if people take care of their voice.


:lol: yes, and when they get proper training/teaching and guidance


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> :lol: yes, and when they get proper training/teaching and guidance


Fleming had them from Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and now she doing them herself as well, if I could only be the page turner on such an event.


----------



## Biwa

Benedetto Ferrari - Queste pungenti spine

Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor

L'Arpeggiata,
conducted by Christina Pluhar

Musicians:
Alessandro Tampieri, violin
Doron Sherwin, cornett
Eero Palviainen, archlute, Baroque guitar
Charles-Édouard Fantin, lute, theorbo
Margit Übellacker, psaltery
Haru Kitamika, organ, harpsichord
Richard Myron, violone
Michèle Claude, percussions
Christina Pluhar, theorbo


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Fleming had them from Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and now she doing them herself as well, if I could only be the page turner on such an event.


good old school! and they never forgot about details, I love it, tradition of Lieder .


----------



## Pugg

Auf dem Wasser zu singen"; Franz Schubert

Ian Bostridge--Tenor
Julius Drake--Piano
1998


----------



## Pugg

Luciano Pavarotti sings "Mattinata" by Ruggero Leoncavallo in this recording with the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Piero Gamba.

Mattinata Lyrics, in Original Italian with English Translation
Music by Ruggierio Leoncavallo

L'aurora di bianco vestita
Dawn, dressed in white,
Già l'uscio dischiude al gran sol;
Already opens the door to broad daylight;
Di già con le rosee sue dita,
Already, with her rosy fingers,
Carezza de' fiori lo stuol!
She caresses the multitude of flowers!

Commosso da un fremito arcano
All around, creation seems stirred
Intorno il creato già par;
By a mysterious shiver;
E tu non ti desti, ed invano
And you do not awaken; and in vain
Mi sto qui dolente a cantar.
I stay here, aching to sing.

Metti anche tu la veste bianca,
Put on your white dress too,
E schiudi l'uscio al tuo cantor!
And open the door to your minstrel!
Ove non sei la luce manca;
Where you are not, sunlight is missing;
Ove tu sei nasce l'amor.
Where you are love dawns.

[Instrumental: ]

L'au-ro-ra di bian-co ves-ti-ta /
Già l'u-scio dis-chiu-de al gran sol /
Di già con le ro-see sue di-ta /
Ca-rez-za de' fio-ri lo stu-ol! /

Com-mos-so da un fre-mi-to ar-ca-no /
In-tor-no il cre-a-to / già par /
E tu non ti des-ti / ed in-va-no /
Mi sto qui do-len-te a can-tar /

Met-ti an-che tu / la-a ves-te bian-ca /
E schiu-di l'u-scio / al tuo can-tor! /
O-ve / non se-i / la lu-ce man-ca /
O-ve tu se-e-i / na-sce / l'a-mor /

Met-ti an-che tu / la-a ves-te bian-ca /
E schiu-di l'u-scio / al tuo can-tor! /
O-ve / non se-i / la lu-ce man-ca /
O-ve tu se-e-i / na-sce / l'a-mor!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Luciano Pavarotti sings "Mattinata" by Ruggero Leoncavallo in this recording with the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Piero Gamba.
> 
> Mattinata Lyrics, in Original Italian with English Translation
> Music by Ruggierio Leoncavallo


very beautiful indeed!


----------



## helenora

Benedictus from Bruckner´s Mass in f minor


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Benedictus from Bruckner´s Mass in f minor


The advert on the clip, before starting, ask me if I want to meet a nice lady for a relation.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> The advert on the clip, before starting, ask me if I want to meet a nice lady for a relation.


oh, really
I know you aren´t joking....it´s terrible adverts don´t know from which country....really terrible? let them put such adverts for other videos, not musical videos....I feel upset...why did they do it...

ps I´ve opened it now in youtube and I see no adverts, maybe because there is an adblock on my computer or something else.....
goodness gracious, why do they want to monetize every stuff???


----------



## Pugg

Teresa Berganza "Cum dederit" Nisi Dominus(Vivaldi)

Cum dederit dilectis suis somnum
Ecce hereditas Domini filii mercis fructus ventris.

For he brings restto those he has chosen
Behold, they are a legacy and a testament of the Son of God.

Teresa Berganza .
E.C.O / Antoni Ros Marba.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> oh, really
> I know you aren´t joking....it´s terrible adverts don´t know from which country....really terrible? let them put such adverts for other videos, not musical videos....I feel upset...why did they do it...
> 
> ps I´ve opened it now in youtube and I see no adverts, maybe because there is an adblock on my computer or something else.....
> goodness gracious, why do they want to monetize every stuff???


Don't worry, it's not your fault, only the combination with your religious piece and avert was strange to see.
It's gone now.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Don't worry, it's not your fault, only the combination with your religious piece and avert was strange to see.
> It's gone now.


yeah, the combination looked funny or ridiculous


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Teresa Berganza "Cum dederit" Nisi Dominus(Vivaldi)
> 
> Cum dederit dilectis suis somnum
> Ecce hereditas Domini filii mercis fructus ventris.
> 
> For he brings restto those he has chosen
> Behold, they are a legacy and a testament of the Son of God.
> 
> Teresa Berganza .
> E.C.O / Antoni Ros Marba.


Vivaldi is always marvelous . I think people should get familiar with his music through listening to sacred works and only after that "4 seasons" , that would be more fair to his entire heritage


----------



## Pugg

Love Duet from Wagner's "Tristan und Isolde"

Artist and subtitles on video.


----------



## Pugg

Beverly Sills: Handel - Giulio Cesare, 'Se pietà di me non senti'

Se pietà di me non senti,

Che sento? Oh dio! Morrà Cleopatra ancora.
Anima vil, che parli mai? Deh taci!
Avrò, per vendicarmi,
in bellicosa parte,
di Bellona in sembianza un cor di Marte.
Intanto, oh Numi, voi che il ciel reggete,
difendete il mio bene!
Ch'egli è del seno mio conforto e speme.

Se pietà di me non senti,
giusto ciel, io morirò.
Tu da pace a' miei tormenti,
o quest'alma spirerò.

Can't find translation and source.
Could be the complete recording on RCA


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Beverly Sills: Handel - Giulio Cesare, 'Se pietà di me non senti'
> 
> Se pietà di me non senti,


I understand, this Italian is easy to understand.

thank you it's so beautiful!

One day I have to listen to the entire opera. will be the first time for me. But it's on my list.

questa aria me da pace a'miei tormenti


----------



## helenora

*Die tote Stadt, Op. 12: Act I. Glück, das mir verblieb...* *Korngold*
Glück, das mir verblieb,
rück zu mir, mein treues Lieb.
Abend sinkt im Hag
bist mir Licht und Tag.
Bange pochet Herz an Herz
Hoffnung schwingt sich himmelwärts.

Wie wahr, ein traurig Lied.
Das Lied vom treuen Lieb,
das sterben muss.

Ich kenne das Lied.
Ich hört es oft in jungen,
in schöneren Tagen.
Es hat noch eine Strophe
weiß ich sie noch?

Naht auch Sorge trüb,
rück zu mir, mein treues Lieb.
Neig dein blaß Gesicht
Sterben trennt uns nicht.
Mußt du einmal von mir gehn,
glaub, es gibt ein Auferstehn.


----------



## deprofundis

Im afraid i would have to says* Planctus David* the kilometric track by *Peter Abelard*, i explain futher on i dont like the man but i like his music, that long piece that gently drone i would not called it straight foward gregorian music , it dose have it flavor.
I have two version of this the one on Saints N Sinners and the one on Vox cosmica a cd of Hildegard von bingen. beside this i dont have anything by this classical composer and i despise him and i feel bitter, neverless i can't despise his work Planctus David is unusual or special.


----------



## Scott in PA

Reynaldo Hahn: L'heure Exquise

I'm used to hearing a soprano on this, but I came across this tenor (new to me) who does a really nice job.

English subtitles in the video.


----------



## Pugg

Scott in PA said:


> Reynaldo Hahn: L'heure Exquise
> 
> I'm used to hearing a soprano on this, but I came across this tenor (new to me) who does a really nice job.
> 
> English subtitles in the video.


Very nice, thank you ans welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pugg

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Lied 'Adelaide', Op. 46
*Peter Schreier, tenor
Walter Olbertz, piano
*

Einsam wandelt dein Freund im Frühlingsgarten,
Mild vom lieblichen Zauberlicht umflossen,
Das durch wankende Blüthenzweige zittert,
Adelaide!

In der spiegelnden Flut, im Schnee der Alpen,
In des sinkenden Tages Goldgewölke,
In Gefilde der Sterne strahlt dein Bildnis,
Adelaide!

Abendlüftchen im zarten Laube flüstern,
Silberglöckchen des Mais im Grase säuseln,
Wellen rauschen und Nachtigallen flöten,
Adelaide!

Einst, o Wunder! entblüht auf meinem Grabe,
Eine Blume der Asche meines Herzens.
Deutlich schimmert auf jedem Purpurblättchen:
Adelaide!

Your friend wanders alone in the garden of spring,
Gently bathed in lovely magical light,
Which shimmers through the swaying branches of flowers:
Adelaide!

In the reflection of the river, in the snows of the Alps,
In the golden clouds of sinking day,
In the fields of stars thy face beams forth,
Adelaide!

Evening breezes whisper through the tender leaves
The silver bells at Maytime rustle in the grass,
Waves roar and nightingales sing,
Adelaide!

Some day, o miracle! a flower will blossom,
Upon my grave from the ashes of my heart;
And clearly on every violet petal will shine:
Adelaide!


----------



## deprofundis

Lady and Gentelmen here is my melody of the day* in illo tempore...non tubertur* out of the Jacquet of Mantua cd on Brabant ensemble it sound awesome, you guys heard this...


----------



## Pugg

Ileana Cotrubas - Je vais le voir from Berlioz: Beatrice and Benedict.

Je vais le voir! son noble front rayonne
De l'auréole du vainqueur.
Cher Claudio! que n'ai-je une couronne,
Je te la donnerais, je t'ai donné mon cœur!
Que n'ai-je une couronne
Je te la donnerais, je t'ai donné mon cœur!
Il me revient fidèle
Plus d'angoisse mortelle
Nos tourments nos tourments sont finis
Nous allons être unis
De sa constance de sa vaillance me main sera le prix.
Il me revient il me revient fidèle
Plus d'angoisse mortelle
Il me revient il me revient fidèle de sa constance
De sa vaillance
Ma main sera le prix! ah il me revient il me revient fidèle
De sa vaillance ma main sera le prix!
Il me revient, il me revient fidèle
De sa constance
De sa vaillanceMa main sera le prix, il me revient fidèle
Plus d'angoisse mortelle!Nous allons être unis.
De sa vaillance
De sa constance
Ma main, ma main, sera le prix
Il me revient fidèle
Plus d'angoisse mortelle
Il me revient fidèle, ah
Nous allons être unis, ah, de sa vaillance
Ma main, ma main sera, ah, prix.

English Translation :
I'll see it! His noble brow will shine
The halo of the winner.
Dear Claudio! I do, that a crown
I would give, as I gave you my heart!
I do, that a crown
I would give, as I gave you my heart!
He returns true
More mortal anguish
Our troubles and our torments are finished
We will be united
Of constancy, valor will hand me the price.
It returns back to me faithful
More mortal anguish
It returns back to me faithful, constancy,
valor,
My hand is the price! ah he returns he returns faithful
His courage, my hand will be the price!
He comes, he comes true
Of constancy
His valor
My hand will be the price, it is my duty faithfully
More mortal anguish!
We will be united.
His valor
Of constancy
My hand, my hand will be the price
He returns true
More mortal anguish
He returns true, ah
We will be united, ah, his valor
My hand, my hand shall be, ah, his price.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Ileana Cotrubas - Je vais le voir from Berlioz: Beatrice and Benedict.


amazing! it made me open youtube to see other possible interpretations


----------



## tonal

I love this setting of "All You Who Sleep Tonight" by Jonathan Dove, sung by the great Patricia Bardon.It is played fully on the title page of the pianist from Bardon's CD of Jonathan Dove songs (also featuring Claire Booth and Nicky Spence)
The words always give me a sense of hope:
http://www.andrewmatthews-owen.com/


----------



## deprofundis

*Nicolas Gombert* song mort et fortune out of the Gombert cd motets , chansons, magnificat, whaat a song on naxos capella Alamire one of my favorite song in french chanson genra of this era.The cd quite good overall if you like this classical composer musical achievement.That about it


----------



## Pugg

*Her voice will live forever*






Joan Sutherland; "Ah! Je veux vivre"; Roméo et Juliette; Charles Gounod

Je veux vivre I want to live
Dans le rêve qui m'enivre	In the dream that exhilarates me
Ce jour encor! This day again!
Douce flamme, 
Je te garde dans mon âme	I guard you in my soul
Comme un trésor! Like a treasure!

Cette ivresse de jeunesse	This rapture of youthfulness
Ne dure hélas! qu'un jour,	Doesn't last, alas! but a day,
Puis vient l'heure Then comes the hour
Oú l'on pleure, At which one cries,
Le coeur cède à l'amour,	The heart surrenders to love
Et le bonheur fuit sans retour!	And the happiness flies without returning

Loin de l'hiver morose, Far from a morose winter,
Laisse moi sommeiller, Let me slumber
Et respirer la rose, And breath in the rose
Avant de l'effeuiller.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Joan Sutherland; "Ah! Je veux vivre"; Roméo et Juliette; Charles Gounod
> 
> Je veux vivre I want to live
> Dans le rêve qui m'enivre	In the dream that exhilarates me
> Ce jour encor! This day again!
> Douce flamme,
> Je te garde dans mon âme	I guard you in my soul
> Comme un trésor! Like a treasure!
> 
> Cette ivresse de jeunesse	This rapture of youthfulness
> Ne dure hélas! qu'un jour,	Doesn't last, alas! but a day,
> Puis vient l'heure Then comes the hour
> Oú l'on pleure, At which one cries,
> Le coeur cède à l'amour,	The heart surrenders to love
> Et le bonheur fuit sans retour!	And the happiness flies without returning
> 
> Loin de l'hiver morose, Far from a morose winter,
> Laisse moi sommeiller, Let me slumber
> Et respirer la rose, And breath in the rose
> Avant de l'effeuiller.


It's difficult not to agree with that that her voice is one in a million, very rare indeed even among very top vocalists! Brava!


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn - Auf Flügeln des Gesanges (Sung by Peter Schreier)
*
Auf Flügeln des Gesanges,
Herzliebchen, trag ich dich fort,
Fort nach den Fluren des Ganges,
Dort weiß ich den schönsten Ort;

Dort liegt ein rotblühender Garten
Im stillen Mondenschein,
Die Lotosblumen erwarten
Ihr trautes Schwesterlein.

Die Veilchen kichern und kosen,
Und schaun nach den Sternen empor,
Heimlich erzählen die Rosen
Sich duftende Märchen ins Ohr.

Es hüpfen herbei und lauschen
Die frommen, klugen Gazelln,
Und in der Ferne rauschen
Des heilgen Stromes Well'n.

Dort wollen wir niedersinken
Unter dem Palmenbaum,
Und Liebe und Ruhe trinken,
Und träumen seligen Traum.

On wings of song,
my love, I'll carry you away
to the fields of the Ganges
Where I know the most beautiful place.

There lies a red-flowering garden,
in the serene moonlight,
the lotus-flowers await
Their beloved sister.

The violets giggle and cherish,
and look up at the stars,
The roses tell each other secretly
Their fragant fairy-tales.

The gentle, bright gazelles,
pass and listen;
and in the distance murmurs
The waves of the holy stream.

There we will lay down,
under the palm-tree,
and drink of love and peacefulnes
And dream our blessed dream.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> amazing!:tiphat: your taste is wonderful Pugg.
> this interpretation is so sublime! I have my favorite recordings of Auf flugeln des Gesanges with sopranos, but this one is definitely outstanding.


----------



## helenora

with the same singer and Rudolf Buchbinder at piano.


----------



## Pugg

Bless you, If you do like his voice, there's a CD out there with Mozart aria's.
Older recording but sublime singing.

​


----------



## helenora

I´ve already checked information about him and it says he is famous for his Mozart´s arias, sehr musikalisch . No wonder, his interpretations are indeed very profound.


----------



## Pugg

Edda Moser "Infelice! Ah, ritorna età felice" Mendelssohn from symphony 4.
No lyrics can be found.


----------



## rojaba

Hugo Wolf's Ganymed... also known as "the better Ganymed"


----------



## Pugg

rojaba said:


> Hugo Wolf's Ganymed... also known as "the better Ganymed"


Hello rojaba, glad you found this thread.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Dvorak*: Lieder, Op. 82 - No. 1, _"Lasst mich allein"_

http://www.antonin-dvorak.cz/en/four-songs


----------



## rojaba

Edvard Grieg, Varen


----------



## helenora

*Soave sia il vento*

Soave sia il vento,
Tranquilla sia l'onda,
Ed ogni elemento
Benigno risponda
Ai nostri {vostri) desir.

English translation:
Gentle is the wind,
Calm is the wave,
And every one of the elements
Answer warmly
To our (your) desire.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *Soave sia il vento*
> 
> Soave sia il vento,
> Tranquilla sia l'onda,
> Ed ogni elemento
> Benigno risponda
> Ai nostri {vostri) desir.
> 
> English translation:
> Gentle is the wind,
> Calm is the wave,
> And every one of the elements
> Answer warmly
> To our (your) desire.


​


----------



## Pugg

Renata Tebaldi "Wiegenlied" Brahms

Guten Abend, gut' Nacht, mit Rosen bedacht,
Mit Näglein besteckt, schlupf unter die Deck
Morgen früh, wenn Gott will, wirst du wieder geweckt
Morgen früh, wenn Gott will, wirst du wieder geweckt

Guten Abend, gute Nacht, von Englein bewacht,
Die zeigen im Traum dir Christkindleins Baum
Schlaf nun selig und süß, schau im Traum's Paradies
Schlaf nun selig und süß, schau im Traum's Paradies.

Good evening, and good night,
With roses adorned,
With carnations covered,
Slip under the covers.
Early tomorrow, so God willing,
you will wake once again.

Good evening, and good night.
By angels watched,
Who show you in your dream
the Christ-child's tree.
Sleep now peacefully and sweetly,
see the paradise in your dream.

I don't know it we had the song already but this one is very good.


----------



## helenora

before opening my computer had an ear worm "jingle bells" don't know why , it's still a long time till Christmas 

and now this Wiegenlied with Christkindleins Baum


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> before opening my computer had an ear worm "jingle bells" don't know why , it's still a long time till Christmas
> 
> and now this Wiegenlied with Christkindleins Baum


Christmas is just around the corner, I do have a nice surprise for this thread that time though :angel:


----------



## helenora

I'll look forward to this surprise. feel very excited about it


----------



## Pugg

Leontyne Price & Tatiana Troyanos - W.A. Mozart "Cosi Fan Tutte" Ah, Guarda Sorella

From a complete recording on RCA.

N. 4 - Duetto

FIORDILIGI
Ah, guarda, sorella,
Se bocca più bella,
Se petto più nobile
Si può ritrovar.

DORABELLA
Osserva tu un poco,
Che fuoco ha ne' sguardi!
Se fiamma, se dardi
Non sembran scoccar.

FIORDILIGI
Si vede un sembiante
Guerriero ed amante.

DORABELLA
Si vede una faccia
Che alletta e minaccia.

FIORDILIGI
Io sono felice.

DORABELLA
Felice son io.

FIORDILIGI E DORABELLA
Se questo mio core
Mai cangia desio,
Amore mi faccia
Vivendo penar.

translation

FIORDILIGI
Ah tell me sister,
If one could ever find
A nobler face,
A sweeter mouth.

DORABELLA
Just look,
See what fire
Is in his eye,
If flames and darts
Do not seem to flash forth!

FIORDILIGI
This is the face
Of a soldier and a lover.

DORABELLA
This is a face
Both charming and alarming.

FIORDILIGI AND DORABELLA
How happy I am!
If ever my heart
Changes its affection,
May love make me
Live in pain.


----------



## deprofundis

Ma fin est mon commencement by Jackson Hill (born 1942) what a lovely modern yet retro polyphony, i'm amazed this is awesome... im speachless.Have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Maria Stader "Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit" Brahms
Forget the noise, just hear the voice.


----------



## rojaba

One of the most difficult things to sing, quite nicely done here


----------



## Lensky

Please, " just hear the voice"


----------



## Pugg

Lensky said:


> Please, " just hear the voice"


Another great voice from the past.


----------



## jenspen

rojaba said:


> One of the most difficult things to sing, quite nicely done here


She is a lovely singer and that is one of my favourite songs, so thanks for the post.

Google tells us that she is not the only professional singer in her family - there are at least four. Benjamin Bevan (bar.), Mary Bevan (sop.) and Juliet Schiemann (sop.). This philoprogentive family has produced 60 musicians in two generations. They sometimes perform as the Bevan Family Consort:

__
 https://soundcloud.com/

Perhaps UK posters already knew of them?


----------



## Pugg

jenspen said:


> She is a lovely singer and that is one of my favourite songs, so thanks for the post.
> 
> Google tells us that she is not the only professional singer in her family - there are at least four. Benjamin Bevan (bar.), Mary Bevan (sop.) and Juliet Schiemann (sop.). This philoprogentive family has produced 60 musicians in two generations. They sometimes perform as the Bevan Family Consort:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/
> 
> Perhaps UK posters already knew of them?


Just across the pond I never knew who she was / is.


----------



## deprofundis

*Josquin:* memor esto verbi tui featured on a _naxos _whit ockeghem perform by oxford camerata whit the ''tour de force'' of Jeremy Summerly, this is a wonderfull motets a gigazilla motet in term of melodies celestial harmony, needless to says when this ocme into you head it never leave one of the best motet perriod ever written.


----------



## bestellen




----------



## helenora

bestellen said:


>


"chacun a son gout from" Fledermaus with my most favorite Orloff

thank you.

just copied in case some people won´t push a link to see what´s behind and behind is pure pleasure of joy consisting of music and comedy


----------



## deprofundis

*Virgo sancta katherina *by Gombert performed by the brilliant brabant ensemble lead by mister stephen rice, nice cd but this motet for me most be the highlight of the cd.Have a nice day everyone

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Renee Fleming - Rusalka ; Song to the moon. 
*

English Translation of "Song to the Moon"

Moon, high and deep in the sky
Your light sees far,
You travel around the wide world,
and see into people's homes.
Moon, stand still a while
and tell me where is my dear.
Tell him, silvery moon,
that I am embracing him.
For at least momentarily
let him recall of dreaming of me.
Illuminate him far away,
and tell him, tell him who is waiting for him!
If his human soul is in fact dreaming of me,
may the memory awaken him!
Moonlight, don't disappear, disappear!


----------



## Pugg

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## helenora

Wie nahte mir der Schlummer -- leise-leise from "Freischutz"


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Wie nahte mir der Schlummer -- leise-leise from "Freischutz"


I like the whole opera.


----------



## Pugg

Anna Moffo sings Rachmaninov : Vocalise
( You can hear the "lyrics")


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Anna Moffo sings Rachmaninov : Vocalise
> ( You can hear the "lyrics")


yes, lyrics are extremely comfortable for non-natives


----------



## deprofundis

I would have to choose top notch english polyphony of *Thomas Tallis, *very classy music, my melody of the day would be _Disconfort them , O lord _what a motets this is when you feel angry at someone this is what you probably feel hey?

What about Tallis well i had the naxos cd of Tallis and had t have the brilliant released of this tonight im hearing the Brilliant label version.Great classical composer overall.Him and mister* John Dunstable *or for me the cream of fine english early polyphonists

my human nature remain close to this :angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy: Beau Soir.
Eileen Farrell 
*

Lorsque au soleil couchant les rivières sont roses
Et qu'un tiède frisson court sur les champs de blé,
Un conseil d'être heureux semble sortir des choses
Et monter vers le coeur troublé.

Un conseil de goûter le charme d'être au monde
Ce pendant qu'on est jeune et que le soir est beau,
Car nous nous en allons, comme s'en va cette onde:
Elle à la mer, nous au tombeau.

Translation of Lyrics

Where the rivulets are rosy in the setting sun,
And a mild tremor runs over the wheat fields,
An exhortation to be happy seems to emanate from things
And rises towards the troubled heart.

An exhortation to enjoy the charm of being alive
While one is young and the evening is beautiful,
For we are going on, as this stream goes on:
The stream to the sea, we to the grave.


----------



## Pugg

_Thaïs- Massenet: Air du Miroir "Dis moi que je suis belle" -Renée Fleming_

Dis-moi que je suis belle
Et que je serai belle éternellement!
Que rien ne flétrira les roses de mes lèvres,
Que rien ne ternira l'or pur de mes cheveux!
Dis-le moi! Dis-le moi!
Ah! Tais-toi, voix impitoyable,
Voix que me dis: Thaïs, tu vieilliras!
Un jour, ainsi, Thaïs ne serait plus Thaïs!
Non! Non! je n'y puis croire,
Toi Vénus,
Réponds-moi de ma beauté!
Vénus réponds-moi de son éternité!
Vénus, invisible et présente!
Vénus, enchantement de l'ombre!
Vénus! Réponds-moi!

Tell me I'm beautiful and I'll be beautiful forever! That nothing crepe roses from my lips, that nothing will tarnish the pure gold of my hair! Tell me! Tell me! Ah! Shut up, ruthless voices, voices that tell me: Thais, you grow! One day, well, Thais would be more Thais! No! No! I cannot believe you Venus, answer me my beauty! Venus answer me for eternity! Venus, invisible and present! Venus, enchantment of the shadow! Venus! Answer me!
Vertaal


----------



## Pugg

As promised for Christmas.

Christmas Recitals Leontyne Price Herbert von Karajan1961

01 SILENT NIGHT - GRUBER/ MOHR, ARR.MEYER SILENT NIGHT
02 HARK! THE HERALD ANGELS SING - MENDELSSOHN/ C.WESLEY, ARR.MEYER
03 WE THREE KINGS OF ORIENT ARE - HOPKINS, ARR.MEYER
04 ANGELS WE HAVE HEARD ON HIGH - TRADITIONAL, ARR.MEYER
05 O TANNENBAUM - TRADITIONAL, ARR.MEYER
06 GOD REST YE MERRY, GENTLEMEN - TRADITIONAL, ARR.MEYER
07 IT CAME UPON A MIDNIGHT CLEAR - WILLIS, AR.MEYER
08 VON HIMMEL HOCH, DA KOMM ICH HER - J.S.BACH, ARR.MEYER
09 SWEET LI`L JESUS (UNACCOMPANIED) - TRADITIONAL, ARR.MACGIMSEY
10 AVE MARIA - SCHUBERT/ SCOTT, TRANSL. STORCK, ARR.
11 O HOLY NIGHT - ADAM, ARR.TOTZAUER/ DE ROQUEMAURE
12 AVE MARIA - J.S.BACH, GOUNDO, ARR.SABATINI
13 ALLELUJA (FROM EXSULTATE, JUBILATE, K165)/ MOZART


----------



## Pugg

*Carlo Bergonzi - Mille cherubini in coro*

Mille Cherubini in Coro - text

Mille Cherubini in coro
Ti sorridono dal ciel
Una dolce canzone
T'accarezza il crin

Una man ti guida lieve
Fra le nuvole d'or
Sognando e vegliando per te, mio tesor
Proteggendo il tuo cammin

Dormi, dormi
Dogna, piccolo amor mio
Dormi, sogna
Posa il capo sul mio cor

Chiudi gli occhi
Ascolta gli angioletti
Dormi, dormi
Sogna, piccolo amor

Chiudi gli occhi
ascolta gli angioletti
Dormi, dormi
sogna, piccolo amor

Trasnlation:

Dream, My little love.
Sleep, dreams,
Laying his head on my heart.

Thousand cherubs in the choir
You smile from heaven.
A sweet song
The horsehair T'accarezza
A small guide as you
In the Air d'or,
Dreaming and watching
On you, my treasure,
Protecting your journey.
On you, my treasure,


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> *Debussy: Beau Soir.
> Eileen Farrell
> *


Gorgeus singing and music. Been listening to Debussy piano for a few days now, this now upgraded my craving for the sung Debussy


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *Carlo Bergonzi - Mille cherubini in coro*


it´s very much in a CHristmas spirit too


----------



## Marinera

helenora said:


> it´s very much in a CHristmas spirit too


Good to know, and I thought my anti-carol sensitivity just phased into something more severe, like when one starts hearing things that aren't there..


----------



## Pugg

Gustav Mahler, Symphony no.4 in G major (IV) - Sehr behaglich.

*Lucia Popp, soprano.*
London Philarmonic Orchestra - Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear Helenora, here my melody of the day out of the fabuleous cd of *Adémar de Chabannes* (Ex Cathedra) the track 8 communion is one of the highlight of this cd, this would be great for today, yes it's plainchant but during track 8 communion something caught my attention.


----------



## Pugg

Villa Lobos/ Bidu Sayão - Bachiana nº 5 - Cantilena


----------



## helenora

deprofundis said:


> Dear Helenora, here my melody of the day out of the fabuleous cd of *Adémar de Chabannes* (Ex Cathedra) the track 8 communion is one of the highlight of this cd, this would be great for today, yes it's plainchant but during track 8 communion something caught my attention.


I wish I could listen to this chant.


----------



## Pugg

*For Beethoven's Birthday.*






Hermann Prey "Gellert-Lieder" Beethoven.


----------



## Blancrocher

Simoneau & Alarie - Welch ein Geschick


----------



## Pugg

Simoneau & Alarie - Welch ein Geschick.
Beautiful singing, I put another link with my post as yours is not available in my neck of the woods.
( no criticising)


----------



## BenjiBass

Nessun Dorma - Adam Lopez
A very nice modern touch to the original. With a beautiful climax


----------



## Pugg

BenjiBass said:


> Nessun Dorma - Adam Lopez
> A very nice modern touch to the original. With a beautiful climax


Did you ever heard the "original "?


----------



## deprofundis

I would have to says *Jacques Arcadelt* '' _Estote fortes in bello''_ for you helennora, please lisen to this and be flabbergeist by it's inner beauty like i where/ still em, celestial perfect harmony what a motet!


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Requiem*
Dedicated to Josefina , with all my heart.


----------



## Blancrocher

Patricia Petibon - L'ho perduta


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Patricia Petibon - L'ho perduta


Very nice voice.


----------



## Blancrocher

Seefried - Ach, ich fühl's


----------



## Blancrocher

Ludwig, Janowitz, Berry - Soave sia il vento


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Ludwig, Janowitz, Berry - Soave sia il vento


Bit overacted but gorgeous melody.


----------



## helenora

Blancrocher said:


> Ludwig, Janowitz, Berry - Soave sia il vento


my favorite!

so fairytalish!


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> my favorite!
> 
> so fairytalish!


You are a romantic!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You are a romantic!


I've checked who was a director of this production and it seems it was Vaclav Kaslik. When I first saw it it looked kind of cheesy, all these pinky colors, lace, almost in a style of a "big birthday cake" with many layers , but then again it fits so much to this opera and its plot.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You are a romantic!


you see how childish I am 
sure it's a big off top and I probably have to post it in a thread about hobbies or something like that but I do think it's very in a cosi fan tutte style


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming - Puccini: Chi il bel sogno di doretta

Chi il bel sogno di Doretta
Potè indovinar?
Il suo mister
come mai
Come mai fini?

Ahimè! un giorno uno studente
In bocca la baciò
E fu quel bacio
Rivelazione:
Fu la passione!

Folle amore!
Folle ebbrezza!
Chi la sottil carezza
D'un bacio cosi ardente
Mai ridir potrà?

Ah! mio sogno!
Ah! mia vita!
Che importa la ricchezza
Se alfine è rifiorita
La felicità!

O sogno d'or,
Poter amar così!

Who can guess the lovely
dream Doretta had ...
how its mystery
came to be,
came to be resolved?

Ah! One fine day a student
kissed her on the lips,
and with this first kiss
came epiphanies
ablaze with passion's fire!

Exquisite madness...
Delirious ecstasy...
How might one find a way
to express the soft caress
of such a burning kiss?

O my yearning!
O my life's dream!
How could one care for wealth
when at last the lovely dream
of happiness awakes?

O golden dream,
To hold such love as that!


----------



## Pugg

Ian Bostridge - 'On Wenlock Edge' (Vaughan Williams)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming - Puccini: Chi il bel sogno di doretta


bellissimo! one of the best by Puccini


----------



## deprofundis

Dear Hellenora my melody of the day is either *si bo suscepimus* of the* Gombert* motet 1 ca6) on Beauty Farm or *Gombert *motet 2 whit* Beatus vir* (a6) pick and choose?

They both superbe


----------



## Pugg

Gabriel Fauré: Le Secret (Gérard Souzay)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Gabriel Fauré: Le Secret (Gérard Souzay)


absolutely sublime and serene! my favorite for the next days. now listening to it with Regine Crespin.


----------



## helenora

I'm thinking how can a human being express so many things in one 2 min. piece of music? so much said ... it's like a pearl in a shell


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I'm thinking how can a human being express so many things in one 2 min. piece of music? so much said ... it's like a pearl in a shell


We must be connected in some form in this universe.:angel:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> We must be connected in some form in this universe.:angel:


quite possible 
I'm listening to it in a loop, can't stop. even can't compare it with "Apres un reve". le Secret is indeed a secret and Faure is more Faure in it than in his other songs or he overgrew himself here.


----------



## helenora

I was listening to Strauss's Lieder and this rendition is the best for me today. with Lucia Popp


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I was listening to Strauss's Lieder and this rendition is the best for me today. with Lucia Popp


Wonderful, one of those singers who can sing the yellow pages and still sounds sublime.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Wonderful, one of those singers who can sing the yellow pages and still sounds sublime.


hahaha. let's leave yellow pages to Cage's style composers and see what they can "cook" with it


----------



## deprofundis

Intemerata Dei mater By mighty prestige composer of renaissance , Johannes Ockeghem and a favorite of mine, among the franco-flemish era, just for you helenora, the quintescent sound of this motets the vocal work here make it's special, i have it in multiple version allelouia for beleiver, eureka for agnostic and atheist or music lovers..

:angel:


----------



## deprofundis

*Guillaume de Machaut* taken from songs of le voir dit, track 5 the kilometric song_ Longement me suis tenus_
I absolutelty love this version on hyperion.


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming "Jewel's song" Faust

Ah! je ris de me voir Ah, I laugh to see myself 
si belle en ce miroir, so beautiful in this mirror,
Ah! je ris de me voir Ah, I laugh to see myself 
si belle en ce miroir, so beautiful in this mirror,
Est-ce toi, Marguerite, est-ce toi?	Is it you, Marguerite, it is you?
Réponds-moi, réponds-moi, Answer me, answer me,
Réponds, réponds, réponds vite! Respond, respond, respond quickly!
Non! Non! ce nest plus toi! No No! its no longer you!
Non...non, ce nest plus ton visage;	No...no, its no longer your face;
Cest la fille dun roi; Its the daughter of a king, 
Ce nest plus toi, Its no longer you, etc.
Quon salut au passage! One must bow to her as she passes!
Ah sil était ici! Ah if only he were here!
Sil me voyait ainsi! If he should see me thus
Comme une demoiselle Like a lady
Il me trouverait belle, Ah! He would find me so beautiful, Ah!
Comme une demoiselle, Like a lady,
Il me trouverait belle! He would find me beautiful!
Achevons la métamorphose, Lets complete the metamorphosis,
Il me tarde encor dessayer I am late yet in trying on
Le bracelet it le collier! The bracelet and the necklace!
Dieu! cest comme une main, God! its like a hand
Qui sur mon bras se pose! ah! ah!	Which is placed on my arm! Ah, ah!
Ah! je ris Ah, I laugh 
de me voir si belle dans ce miroir!	to see myself so beautiful in this mirror!


----------



## Pugg

Gabriel Fauré: Cygne sur l´eau
Thomas Oliemans, baritone.

Lyrics translation:

http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=3159


----------



## deprofundis

Dear Helenora im lisening to english madrigals of *Philippe Rogier* , the melody of his would be: Laboravi in gemitu meo, i defenatly love this has a gem of renaissance , Rogier his that good.

:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

deprofundis said:


> Dear Helenora im lisening to english madrigals of *Philippe Rogier* , the melody of his would be: Laboravi in gemitu meo, i defenatly love this has a gem of renaissance , Rogier his that good.
> 
> :tiphat:


amazing. I'll try to find it. It seems to be a rarity.
It looks like I've found it 
*The Choir of King's College London
David Trendell conductor *
is it what you are listening to?


----------



## Figarola

Hello, I'm new here and my melody of the day is Beethoven's an die ferne geliebte sung by Ben Johnson and Sholto Kynoch. Heard here on this new podcast available free from iTunes! (Not a bad show either!)

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-recital-room/id1205018951?mt=2


----------



## Pugg

Figarola said:


> Hello, I'm new here and my melody of the day is Beethoven's an die ferne geliebte sung by Ben Johnson and Sholto Kynoch. Heard here on this new podcast available free from iTunes! (Not a bad show either!)
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-recital-room/id1205018951?mt=2


A very warm welcome to Talk Classical Figarola, hope to see more of your music taste.


----------



## deprofundis

Melody of the day Dear Helenora would be, from the cd of *Luca Marenzio*, quinto libro, from an obscur madrigalist called* Antonio Bicci* Candide Perle _La compagnia del madrigale,_ please enjoy this gem...this splendid gem.

Anecdote of the day i visit a friend he where injured in the back his appartement was sloppy full of crap i clean up the mess in 20-25 minutes,he would insit no you dont have to do this i will do it later, than i said it's my duty, he said what duty, i said my moral duty has a friend, he said thank you i said to him , nah ! dont thank me, it's a pleasure to help-out.

It felt good for the karma :angel:


----------



## Guest

post deleted.........


----------



## Pugg

Tatiana Troyanos sings Rossini songs - LIVE!
For Rossini's birthday.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear *Helenora*, i wish to send you the utter best melody, here what come to mind since im insomniac, two kilometric Motets of the great, the credential ,intemporal, geneous of the English of his time, mister Thomas Tallis, now here are these two motets
im divided between these two:

On the cd* Virgin and Child (*Signum label)

Gaude Gloriosa Dei Mater or...Videte Mirraculum


----------



## helenora

watched "Love and friendship" and discovered this one by Vivaldi....but maybe I've heard it before,,,anyway this movie has wonderful soundtrack.


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Appl "An die ferne Geliebte" L. van Beethoven 
Wonderful voice.


----------



## jenspen

I'll see your Beethoven, Pugg, and raise you one Schumann:






This seems to me a much more masterful and moving performance by Benjamin Appl. Of course, he'd had about six more years' experience when the Schumann was recorded in 2016 and "Dichterliebe" is more rich with possibilities for the performers compared with "An die ferne Geliebte".

The only drawback is that we do not get to see the singer - surely the handsomest baritone on YouTube.


----------



## helenora

Miss Battle is gorgeous in this video!
and one of the most beautiful pieces ever composed


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Miss Battle is gorgeous in this video!
> and one of the most beautiful pieces ever composed


And seeing Beverly Sills at first makes my day.:cheers:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> And seeing Beverly Sills at first makes my day.:cheers:


yes, I know Beverly Sills is amazing.
I think my admiration of Miss Battle is partly due to her unusual character too


----------



## Pugg

Kiri Te Kanawa Die Lorelei Franz Liszt


----------



## Pugg

Magda Olivero; "O mio babbino caro"; Gianni Schicchi; Giacomo Puccini

Magda Olivero would have been 103 today.


----------



## deprofundis

Dear Helenora , my melody of the day would be: Douce dame jolie (poetic song) by *Guillaume de Machaut*, i have this in two version , orlando consort and BnF collection(1961).It's one of my favorite ballad, take care


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Magda Olivero; "O mio babbino caro"; Gianni Schicchi; Giacomo Puccini
> 
> Magda Olivero would have been 103 today.


oh, what a nightingale she was !


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> oh, what a nightingale she was !


Making your debut at 60 as Tosca, in the Met, can you imagine that?


----------



## Musica Enchiriadis

*Pierre de La Rue (1452-1518), Soubz ce tumbel*
Cappilla Flamenca.

Text: Jean Lemaire (1505)

-------------------------

Soubz ce tumbel, qui est ung dur conclave,
Gist l'Amant vert, et le très noble esclave,
Dont le franc cœur de vray amour pure yvre
N'a peult souffrir, perdre sa dame et vivre.

-------------------------

Within this tomb, which is a harsh, locked cell,
Lies the green lover, the very worthy slave
Whose noble heart, drunk with true, pure love,
Losing its lady, cannot bear to live.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Making your debut at 60 as Tosca, in the Met, can you imagine that?


some flowers start blossoming late


----------



## helenora

she is amazing !


----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann - Beethoven - Fidelio - 'Gott! welch Dunkel hier!' 
that voice control.......shivers


----------



## Blancrocher

Nathalie Stutzmann - Die liebe Farbe


----------



## imagegod

I think these are two beautiful vocal pieces...If you want me to take my toys and go away, just let me know. No hard feelings:

The first one is non-English...they're 'vocal phrases' that make sense in the context of the terrific music (if devoid of any literal meaning):






The second is non-human (with human accompaniment). I would argue that its 'classicism' is found in the beauty of its melody (assuming classicism is a prerequisite to posting...enjoy!:






Also, if someone could show me how to post a video so its embedded in the post, I'd appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## Blancrocher

Hans Hotter - Der Leiermann


----------



## Pugg

* "Mandini amabile"; KV 480; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart *

Eva Lind & Hans-Peter Blochwitz Anton Scharinger;


----------



## Pugg

Beatrice di Tenda -Angiol di Pace
Sutherland/ Horne/ Conrad .

Angiol di pace al l'anima,/ angel of peace, inside my soul
La voce tua mi suona,/ your voice echoes
segui o pietoso e ispirami/ Go on, merciful, and inspire me
virtu, virtu di perdonar./ virtue of forgiveness
Con quel perdono o misera/ with that forgiveness, poor girl,
ricevi il mio perdono/ receive my forgiveness
salga con queste lagrime/ ascend, with these tears,
a un Dio di pace,/ to a god of peace
di pace e amor./ of peace and love


----------



## Pugg

Marilyn Horne - "Che disse?" / "Addio miei sospiri" - Gluck


----------



## deprofundis

For you dear Helenora, i chose a motets from a cd of Orlando consort, we may not like the man personnal like & he got capital punishement for it, but his music his music & his works i focus on not him, *Dominique Phinot* the motets:

Ecce tu pulcher es, it's wonderful you will love it, please enjoy. cheers i'm drinking my herbal pure camomille tea, twinning love this stuff


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming - Vilja-Lied - Die lustige Witwe ( Lehar)


----------



## Pugg

LEONTYNE PRICE "La vergine degli Angeli" La Forza del Destino


----------



## Pugg

Mirella Freni & Nicolai Gedda "Tornami.." Don Pasquale


----------



## Pugg

Teresa Berganza Mozart, Ch'io mi scordi di te Non temer, amato bene K505


----------



## Pugg

Lucia Popp: Mozart - Concert Aria, 'Ah, lo previdi... Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei' K 272


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming & Joyce DiDonato Aria Duet Ah guarda sorella- Cosi fan tutt Opera By Mozart


----------



## Pugg

I salute the wise people of France.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Can't wait until Saturday. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Finale - (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink (1988))


----------



## Pugg

Gounod Faust : Renée Fleming Placido Domingo


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Finale - (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink (1988))


sublime! every second of it, harmony change


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> sublime! every second of it, harmony change


Arleen Augér has a wonderful voice and Haitink does a pretty good Mahler. :angel:


----------



## helenora

Vincenzo Scalera plays the piano. Amazing! shadows of piano tones.


----------



## Blancrocher

Philippe Sly & Adam Cicchillitti - Der Leiermann


----------



## Pugg

Raina Kabaivanska "D'amor sull'ali rosé" Il Trovatore


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Philippe Sly & Adam Cicchillitti - Der Leiermann


Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pugg

Marga Hoeffgen "Agnus Dei" J. S. Bach

I knew I forgot something yesterday....stunning voice.

Special for you...... helenora


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Marga Hoeffgen "Agnus Dei" J. S. Bach
> 
> I knew I forgot something yesterday....stunning voice.
> 
> Special for you...... helenora


thank you Pugg!

this one is amazing as well special for me Pro peccato around 10:00, exquisite beauty!


----------



## Pugg

You make me a bit hooked helnora.....:angel:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You make me a bit hooked helnora.....:angel:




yes, the voice is great indeed!


----------



## Marinera

Blancrocher said:


> Philippe Sly & Adam Cicchillitti - Der Leiermann


God, this is beyond sublime, must have it.

Listened to Leiermann cd version, and in the video guitar sounds much better to my ears.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> God, this is beyond sublime, must have it.
> 
> Listened to Leiermann cd version, and in the video guitar sounds much better to my ears.


Did you bought the CD Marinera?


----------



## Marinera

No I 've been listening to it on the spotify for the last 20 or 30 minutes, I can do this while I work, though have to relisten some of the songs.

i like his voice, and the album has a good selection of my favourite Schubert lieder, but as I said guitar in video still sounds more sonorous and attractive

Du bist die Ruh, not my cup of tea here, Souzay and Fleming would be my top choices. Other than that, i think I'm marking this cd in my wishlist

Edit: Aww scrap that, I'm begining to appreciate cd version Leiermann more and more.

2nd Edit: Finished listening to the whole album. Really beautifully sung, that's a must buy for me.


----------



## Pugg

Mendelssohn - Elijah - Hear ye, Israel! - Eleanor Steber (1951)


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> No I 've been listening to it on the spotify for the last 20 or 30 minutes, I can do this while I work, though have to relisten some of the songs.
> 
> i like his voice, and the album has a good selection of my favourite Schubert lieder, but as I said guitar in video still sounds more sonorous and attractive
> 
> Du bist die Ruh, not my cup of tea here, Souzay and Fleming would be my top choices. Other than that, i think I'm marking this cd in my wishlist
> 
> Edit: Aww scrap that, I'm beginning to appreciate cd version Leiermann more and more.
> 
> 2nd Edit: Finished listening to the whole album. Really beautifully sung, that's a must buy for me.


I put it on my birthday wish list.


----------



## Pugg

Christa Ludwig; "Alto Rhapsody"; Johannes Brahms

Chills on ones back .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I put it on my birthday wish list.


when is the birthday by the way?


----------



## Pugg

Shirley Verrett: Puccini - Tosca, 'Vissi d'arte' 
For Miss Verret's birthday.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> I put it on my birthday wish list.


Yeah, cd is great.

I think Philippe Sly takes a different approach to singing Schubert in cd than in videos with Chicchillitti. I compared Standchen and Leiermann particularly, and some other songs that are available on you tube. And in cd his singing is consistently less dramatic, he takes quieter approach, using different singing dynamics. In videos and listen particularly to Standchen video with Adam, he's more expansive, in places more dramatic and louder and overall sings the lied slower and with bigger gravitas. Then in video which is a recording session for cd , the song tempo is faster, quiter and with a sort of lighter understated touch. Leierman time's the same though. I'll just post different versions of Standchen. I still hope he'll release the full cycle of Schubert's lieder Standchen or Winterreise either will do. I like that he's experimenting with interpretations and that he's consistent when he chooses the one he'll do. Though I say I like his dramatic take really a lot. Hope he'll record it on cd too.











Oh, have you listened to Johan Reuter singing Winterreise with string quartet? Someone in current listening forum posted it and it's amazing, bought it recently. I think very good versions appeared of Schubert's lieder with bass-baritones last year.


----------



## Pugg

Frederica von Stade - The Metropolitan Opera Gala 1991 
La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein
For Miss von Stade birthday.


----------



## helenora

Gran Pezzo concertato


----------



## Pugg

Ileana Cotrubas: Verdi - La Traviata, 'Teneste La Promessa... Addio, Del Passato'

Music to cry by.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Ileana Cotrubas: Verdi - La Traviata, 'Teneste La Promessa... Addio, Del Passato'
> 
> Music to cry by.


yes, La Traviata is always to cry by except of some ensembles.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> yes, La Traviata is always to cry by except of some ensembles.


This choice has to do that I did get a copy from the Met from 1984 , seems to be the first transmission ever from New York to Europe ever from a opera.
It's bad vision but the cast is sublime, Cotrubas/ Domingo/ MacNeil .


----------



## Pugg

Just when I want to switch of telly last night :

Jonas Kaufmann singt CARL MARIA von WEBER


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Pugg said:


> Renee Fleming & Joyce DiDonato Aria Duet Ah guarda sorella- Cosi fan tutt Opera By Mozart


You *cannot* beat that!


----------



## Pugg

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> You *cannot* beat that!


Someone saying in another thread that Netrebko and Garanca are better, matter of taste I guess.


----------



## Blancrocher

Karl Erb - Des Fischers Liebesglück


----------



## Pugg

Ileana Cotrubas: Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail, 'Martern aller Arten' 
For Mrs Cotrubas birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Butterflies in the stomach.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Wunderlich "Plaisir d`amour" Martini .

For the remembering these day .


----------



## MusicBear88

Pugg said:


> Fritz Wunderlich "Plaisir d'amour" Martini .
> 
> For the remembering these day.


Thank you for this. I don't know as I've ever heard Wunderlich singing in French before, and it's really quite beautiful. The voice is always glorious, but sometimes his singing popular songs in German (as per tradition there) is just a little too funny. I'll never forget the first time I heard him singing "Granada" auf Deutsch... "Es locken die Schönen mit zärtlichen Tönen - Granada!" I nearly fell on the floor!


----------



## Blancrocher

Leopold Simoneau - "Dalla sua pace", "Il mio tesoro"


----------



## Minor Sixthist

I sang Ombra Mai Fu for competition. It's a very cool piece! Frondi tenere, e belle...


----------



## Pugg

Helen Traubel Sings "Autumn Leaves"


----------



## Pugg

Maria Stader "Neue Liebe" Mendelssohn


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming -Rossini- Armida - D_amore al dolce impero - 2010 Apr 16


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Renee Fleming -Rossini- Armida - D_amore al dolce impero - 2010 Apr 16


wonderful! Rossini is great as usual.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> wonderful! Rossini is great as usual.


Wonderful opera indeed, all star cast, and recorded for posterity.


----------



## Pugg

Non più mesta - Jennifer Larmore 
For Miss Larmore birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Eileen Farrell: Timor di me? (Verdi) 
( Il Trovatore)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Bach: Recitative 'Soll denn der Pales Opfer hier das letzte sein?' and the famous Aria 'Schafe können sicher weiden' from the Cantata BWV.208 (Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd)

Erika Köth, Soprano (with Berliner Philharmoniker and Karl Foster, 1961)

My favorite rendition of this wonderful Aria 






Schafe können sicher weiden,
Wo ein guter Hirte wacht.
Wo Regenten wohl regieren,
Kann man Ruh und Friede spüren
Und was Länder glücklich macht.

Sheep may ever graze securely 
Where a worthy shepherd wakes. 
Where the rulers well are ruling, 
May one rest and peace discover 
And what nations blissful makes.


----------



## Pugg

Lucia Popp & Siegfried Jerusalem - F. von Flotow "Martha" - Latzte Rose

"The Last Rose Of Summer"

'Tis the last rose of summer left blooming alone
All her lovely companions are faded and gone
No flower of her kindred, no rosebud is nigh
To reflect back her blushes and give sigh for sigh

I'll not leave thee, thou lone one, to pine on the stem
Since the lovely are sleeping, go sleep thou with them
Thus kindly I scatter thy leaves o'er the bed
Where thy mates of the garden lie scentless and dead

So soon may I follow when friendships decay
And from love's shining circle the gems drop away
When true hearts lie withered and fond ones are flown
Oh who would inhabit this bleak world alone?
This bleak world alone


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> Lucia Popp & Siegfried Jerusalem - F. von Flotow "Martha" - Latzte Rose


Everything she has sung sounds magnificent and incomparable...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lucia Popp sings Frühlingsstimmen (1965)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

This is what I'm currently working on (in Liszt's piano transcription):

Rossini: La Promessa (No.1 from Soirées musicales)

Renata Tebaldi (Giorgio Favaretto, Piano)






Leyla Gencer (Eduardo Muller, Piano)






Luciano Pavarotti (James Levine, Piano)






Ch'io mai vi possa lasciar d'amare,
No, nol credete, pupille care,
Ne men per gioco v'ingannerò.

Voi foste e siete le mie faville,
E voi sarete, care pupille,
Il mio bel foco finch'io vivrò.


----------



## Pugg

I have no prove so I do hope my words counts for something, I do have a friend who can't read music and he sings this like it's a lullaby, just as easy as Schubert's lieder, extraordinary, always nice when he's over we do lots of music making then.


----------



## Pugg

For Miss Moffo's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Plaisir d'amour - Fritz Wunderlich

Picture yourself , warn summer evening in Spain, just decided to get married and a nice lady singing this for you.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Plaisir d'amour - Fritz Wunderlich
> 
> Picture yourself , warn summer evening in Spain, just decided to get married and a nice lady singing this for you.


well, then it's better to change your mind since plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> well, then it's better to change your mind since plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment


It did stay, still very happy.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> It did stay, still very happy.


yes, I understand that the story about Spain and everything was personal and happily for you doesn't have resemblance with a story from this song


----------



## Pugg

Gaetano Donizetti - Ne m'oubliez pas (1842) - Romance for Henriette - "Oh! la belle campagne"


----------



## Pugg

Martha Mödl "Ove sei, amato bene" Rodelinda


----------



## helenora

"Mir ist so wunderbar". 
from "Fidelio".


----------



## Pugg

Beverly Sills sings Schumann's Stille Tranen


----------



## Pugg

Montserrat Caballe - Lascia ch'io pianga
We've seen this one before but not as subtle as this one.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Montserrat Caballe - Lascia ch'io pianga
> We've seen this one before but not as subtle as this one.


Miguel Zanetti is a pianist here. He tries to imitate other instruments on a piano, that's a bit difficult to listen to for me. May be due to a fact that I'm used to listen to orchestral version.
I'll listening to Marylin Horne now, just to compare. But I must admit it's one of my most favorite arias ever. Sublime...as you said.


----------



## helenora

Mozart Laudate dominum


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Mozart Laudate dominum


Beautiful music like the soprano version more.


----------



## Pugg

Siegfried Jerusalem "Selig sind, die Verfolgung leiden" Der Evangelimann


----------



## Pugg

I know, it's not classic but I am in a very romantic mood.:angel:
John Denver & Plácido Domingo in Studio - Perhaps Love (1981)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I know, it's not classic but I am in a _very romantic mood_.:angel:
> John Denver & Plácido Domingo in Studio - Perhaps Love (1981)


haha, great! I've never listen to this song. Domingo is very good.


----------



## Pugg

Maria Stader "Diese Auen sind seligem Frieden.." Orpheus & Euridice


----------



## CypressWillow

Another gorgeous performance of the Ave Verum Corpus. If Mozart had written nothing but these few moments of transcendent beauty, I believe it would have ranked him with immortals!


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming and Luciano Pavarotti - Cherry Duet 
Confession time, never seen this before. What kind of fan am I.


----------



## Pugg

To remember Mr Remember Mr Bergonzi's birthday.

Carlo Bergonzi - Vaga luna che inargenti (Studio Version)

This beautiful song was written by the master of bel canto, Bellini. He considered it a "mini Casta Diva". This particular version is beautifully sung in a warm and sensitive manner by the great tenor Carlo Begonzi, one of the most beautiful male voices in opera.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Renee Fleming and Luciano Pavarotti - Cherry Duet
> Confession time, never seen this before. What kind of fan am I.


indeed very beautiful including her outfit. I've just read some negative comments about it on youtube.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> indeed very beautiful including her outfit. I've just read some negative comments about it on youtube.


Mostly about the hair and dress as I recall.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Mostly about the hair and dress as I recall.


haha, yes. when there is nothing to say, they begin attacking fashion of the past


----------



## Pugg

Eleanor Steber "Ach, ich fühl's" Die Zauberflöte

For Miss Steber's birthday.


----------



## Blancrocher

Anna Prohaska - Des Fischers Liebesglück


----------



## Pugg

Birgit Nilsson "Trau`re mein Herz" Oberon


----------



## Blancrocher

Carl Loewe: Erlkönig (Thomas Quasthoff)


----------



## Blancrocher

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - Auf Flügeln des Gesanges


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming: Rossini - Armida, 'D'amor al dolce impero'


----------



## Blancrocher

Patricia Petibon - Vorrei spiegarvi , oh Dio!


----------



## Pugg

Natalie Dessay - "Martern aller Arten" Mozart.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Wunderlich sings "Dein ist mein ganzes Herz" 
I am in such a romantic mood


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> [
> I am in such a romantic mood


Ok, here another romantic mood motivation!


----------



## Marc

Mozart's "Ah perdona al primo affetto" = beauty.
Frederica von Stade = beauty.
Lucia Popp = beauty.

Thrice beauty = happiness.

_Ah, *happiness*, that elusive state._


----------



## Pugg

J.S. Bach - Johannes-Passion - Es ist vollbracht - alto aria

Aria from J. S. Bach's St. John Passion BWV 245 - "Es ist vollbracht" ("It is accomplished") - featuring boy alto Panito Iconomou, soloist of Tölzer Knabenchor, and viola da gamba soloist Christophe Coin. An inspired, historically informed performance.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> J.S. Bach - Johannes-Passion - Es ist vollbracht - alto aria
> 
> Aria from J. S. Bach's St. John Passion BWV 245 - "Es ist vollbracht" ("It is accomplished") - featuring boy alto Panito Iconomou, soloist of Tölzer Knabenchor, and viola da gamba soloist Christophe Coin. An inspired, historically informed performance.


the boy demonstrates excellent endeavor in singing. Bravo


----------



## Pugg

Contralto Eula Beal sings Bach's "Erbarme Dich" 
( This is a tip from my English nan)


----------



## Pugg

Yvonne Kenny "I dreamt I dwelt in marble halls" Balfe


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming "Somewhere" West Side Story


----------



## Pugg

J.S.Bach Mass in B Minor. Agnus Dei. Parrott / Iconomou


----------



## Pugg

GUNDULA JANOWITZ -- Porgi amor -- FIGARO / MOZART 
For Gundula's 80th birthday today.


----------



## Flamme

Moon is incredibly vright these days...


----------



## Pugg

Mady Mesplé - Je suis Titania la blonde...

For Mr Thomas Birthday.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Manuel Penella: Habanera from the Zarzuela 'Don Gil de Alcalá'






Monserrat Caballe in 2016!


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> Manuel Penella: Habanera from the Zarzuela 'Don Gil de Alcalá'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monserrat Caballe in 2016!


Unique , never heard it before, bravo , you get a friendly :kiss:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> Unique , never heard it before, bravo , you get a friendly :kiss:


You are warm- and friendly welcome! :tiphat: This is in respond :kiss:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*****'s Second Aria from the opera Koroghlou (by the Azerbaijani composer Uzeyr Hajibeyev)

Huraman Kasimova, Soprano (100th Anniversary of Uzeir Hajibeyov's birth, St. Petersburg Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra, 1985)


----------



## Pugg

Mesdames de la Halle Offenbach Mady Mesplé


----------



## Pugg

Nicolai Gedda & Hanna Schwarz; "Tragödie"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Marc

"Ich will auch mit gebrochnen Augen" from JS Bach's cantata _Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahin_ BWV 125.

One of my favourite Bach arias.

Ingeborg Danz, contralto & Philippe Herreweghe's band.


----------



## Pugg

Eileen Farrell. La Rondine. Giacomo Puccini.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Eileen Farrell. La Rondine. Giacomo Puccini.


perhaps , it is my favorite by Puccini.


----------



## Joe B

Will Todd, "I Sing Because"


----------



## Pugg

Elena Souliotis "Son giunta, grazie o Dio!" Forza de Destinio. 
from 1966!


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming's Pamina

Ach, ich fühl's from the magic flute


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

I know this is traditionally played at Christmas, but I wanted to start the day off with something sweet:


----------



## Joe B

Carl Jenkins, "Healing Light"


----------



## Pugg

Ebben? Ne andrò lontana From la Wally.


----------



## Pugg

With thanks to BalalaikaBoy

Joan Sutherland's dramatic Elettra in Idomeneo!


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw singing "The Saga of Jenny" written by Kurt Weill and Ira Gershwin. It's a show tune, but the arrangement and performance is excellent.


----------



## Pugg

Hermann Prey - Königskinder - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Joe B

Ola Gjeilo's "Dark Night of the Soul" performed by Charles Bruffy and the Phoenix Chorale:


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Appl "An die ferne Geliebte" L. van Beethoven


----------



## Pugg

Susan Graham; "Fumée"; Reynaldo Hahn

http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=48089

Can not copy past.


----------



## Pugg

Edda Moser "Infelice! Ah, ritorna età felice" Mendelssohn


----------



## Pugg

Ruth Ann Swenson - Ombre legere 
For Mrs Swenson Birthday today.


----------



## Pugg

Maria Chiara in :"Amor ,celeste ebbrezza" dalla Loreley di A. Catalani


----------



## Pugg

Gaetano Donizetti - Il campanello di notte (1836) - Cavatina for Annibale - "Bella cosa" (Enzo Dara) 
In memoriam Mr Dara.


----------



## Blancrocher

Verdi, Lacrymosa


----------



## Pugg

Raina Kabaivanska "D'amor sull'ali rosée" Il Trovatore

Sorry for the bad vision but she's such a fine singer/ actress.


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming - Ich komme...ich komme, Grünende Brüder - "Daphne" 
So I saw Renée yesterday and she sung this piece, nearly 17 years later then this recording she still has it, voice a little bit darker but still velvet.


----------



## Pugg

Ian Bostridge - G.Mahler · "Revelge"


----------



## Metairie Road

> Ola Gjeilo's "Dark Night of the Soul" performed by Charles Bruffy and the Phoenix Chorale:


Joe B - Wonderful CD, one of my favorites.

From the same CD:

*Serenity, "O magnum mysterium"*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg

Virginia Zeani "O mio babbino caro" Gianni Schicchi


----------



## Joe B

"That We May Love Again" from Will Todd's "Call of Wisdom":


----------



## Blancrocher

Renée Fleming singing Dutilleux


----------



## Pugg

Ingeborg Hallstein - Una voce poco fa


----------



## Annied

I've just been watching a couple of documentaries about Pavarotti that were on Arte. The second one had a clip of a song I'd never come across before. Absolutely my cup of tea!


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming - "Summertime"
With thanks to the sender.


----------



## Pugg

Agnes Baltsa; "Ah! Je vais mourir!"; Les Troyens; Hector Berlioz


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming; "Ruhe sanft"; Zaide; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Pugg

Henry Purcell - When I am laid in earth (Dido's Lament) - Dido and Aeneas - Tatiana Troyanos

For Mr Purcell birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Mady Mesplé; "Les Chemins de l'amour"; Francis Poulenc


----------



## Pugg

Karita Mattila; "Infelice"; Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Mady Mesplé; "Les Chemins de l'amour"; Francis Poulenc


amazing! sublime! I loved an accompaniment very much!


----------



## Pugg

La perichole: Ah! quel diner - Teresa Berganza (Nov 2008)
Just for some fun.


----------



## Pugg

Agnes Baltsa sings: M ercadante il giuramento aria di bianca "Or là, sull'onda"


----------



## Pugg

PUCCINI - O MIO BABBINO CARO


----------



## Pugg

Ave Maria sung by Innesa Galante.


----------



## Pugg

Magda Olivero - Io son l'umile ancella (1965 live)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Conchita Supervia: L'ultima canzone (Tosti)






M'han detto che domani
Nina, vi fate sposa,
Ed io vi canto ancorla serenata!
La, nei deserti piani,
La, ne la valle ombrosa,
Oh, quante volte a voi l'ho ricantata! ecc.

"Foglia rosa,
O fiore d'amaranto,
Se ti fai sposa,
Io ti sto sempre accanto, ecc.
Foglia di rosa!"

Domani avrete intorno
Feste, sornsi e fiori,
Ne penserete ai nostri vecchi amori;
Ma sempre, notte e giorno,
Piena di passione,
Verra gemendo a voi la mia canzone, ecc.

"Foglia di menta,
O fiore di granato,
Nina, rammenta
I baci che t'ho dato! ecc.

Foglia di menta!
La, la!"


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> Conchita Supervia: L'ultima canzone (Tosti)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'han detto che domani
> Nina, vi fate sposa,
> Ed io vi canto ancorla serenata!
> La, nei deserti piani,
> La, ne la valle ombrosa,
> Oh, quante volte a voi l'ho ricantata! ecc.
> 
> "Foglia rosa,
> O fiore d'amaranto,
> Se ti fai sposa,
> Io ti sto sempre accanto, ecc.
> Foglia di rosa!"
> 
> Domani avrete intorno
> Feste, sornsi e fiori,
> Ne penserete ai nostri vecchi amori;
> Ma sempre, notte e giorno,
> Piena di passione,
> Verra gemendo a voi la mia canzone, ecc.
> 
> "Foglia di menta,
> O fiore di granato,
> Nina, rammenta
> I baci che t'ho dato! ecc.
> 
> Foglia di menta!
> La, la!"


Great voice Il_Penseroso, are you okay / better now?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> Great voice Il_Penseroso, are you okay / better now?


Dealing with life...  Thanks for asking dear Pugg :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Montserrat Caballe " De España vengo" El niño judio
The Jewish child.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

We'll continue the Spanish hit and fire music 

Monserrat Caballe sings 'Cancion de Paloma' (Song of the dove) from the Zarzuela El barberillo de Lavapies by Francisco Asenjo Barbieri


----------



## Pugg

Victoria de los Ángeles - Bachiana brasileira nº 5
Spain and Brazil.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Magda Olivero - Io son l'umile ancella (1965 live)


pure romanticism in its supreme form. Brilliant singing!


----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann - Turandot, Atto III: "Nessun Dorma"

:angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> Jonas Kaufmann - Turandot, Atto III: "Nessun Dorma"
> 
> :angel:


Totally awesome! What a performance! What a voice! I love the way he expresses that they nailed it.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Totally awesome! What a performance! What a voice! I love the way he expresses that they nailed it.


Blimey, that is "love" at first sight if ever I've seen one, enjoy your purchases.


----------



## Pugg

Leontyne Price; "D'amor sull'ali rosee"; Il trovatore; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Blimey, that is "love" at first sight if ever I've seen one, enjoy your purchases.


speaking about love at first sight , for me Nessun Dorma with Domingo is love at first sight. 
They both are excellent singers,but I believe it's all about first impression.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> Blimey, that is "love" at first sight if ever I've seen one, enjoy your purchases.


Opera is my "final frontier" in classical music. I knew it would be coming soon, but watching Kaufmann perform has overcome my inertia to remain at rest. The language barrier has always been my excuse for not delving into opera sooner. With an emotionally charged performance like Kaufmann's "Nessun Dorma," understanding the lyrics of the piece has become, relatively speaking, inconsequential. The language barrier has never impeded my love of art song, chanson, or lieder; and it will no longer thwart my enjoyment of opera. Thanks for getting the ball rolling.:tiphat:


----------



## jenspen

GOETHE

1. O gib, vom weichen Pfühle (=Kissen),
träumend, ein halb Gehör!
Bei meinem Saitenspiele
schlafe! was willst du mehr?

2. Bei meinem Saitenspiele
segnet der Sterne Heer
die ewigen Gefühle;
schlafe! was willst du mehr?

3. Die ewigen Gefühle
heben mich, hoch und hehr,
Aus irdischem Gewühle;
schlafe! was willst du mehr?

4. Vom irdischen Gewühle
trennst du mich nur zu sehr,
bannst mich in deine Kühle;
schlafe! was willst du mehr?

5. Bannst mich in diese Kühle,
gibst nur im Traum Gehör.
Ach, auf dem weichen Pfühle
schlafe! was willst du mehr?


----------



## Pugg

Aprile Millo: Puccini - Turandot, 'Signore ascolta'


----------



## Pugg

Plaisir d'amour - Fritz Wunderlich
For his birthday this day .


----------



## Pugg

Wilma Lipp "Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit" Ein Deutsches Requiem


----------



## Pugg

Eleanor Steber: Wagner - Lohengrin, 'Elsa's Dream

Einsam in trüben Tagen, Elsa's aria from Lohengrin

Einsam in trüben Tagen
hab' ich zu Gott gefleht,
des Herzens tiefstes Klagen
ergoß ich im Gebet.
Da drang aus meinem Stöhnen
ein Laut so klagevoll,
der zu gewalt'gem Tönen
weit in die Lüfte schwoll:
Ich hört' ihn fernhin hallen,
bis kaum mein Ohr er traf;
mein Aug' ist zugefallen,
ich sank in süßen Schlaf. 
In lichter Waffen Scheine
ein Ritter nahte da,
so tugendlicher Reine
ich keinen noch ersah.
Ein golden Horn zur Hüften,
gelehnet auf sein Schwert,
so trat er aus den Lüften
zu mir, der Rechke wert;
mit züchtigem Gebahren
gab Tröstung er mir ein:
des Ritters wil ich wahren,
er soll mein Streiter sein!
Hört, was dem Gottgesandten
ich biete für Gewähr :
in meines Vaters Landen
die Frone trage er,
mich glücklich soll ich preisen,
nimmt er mein Gut dahin,
will er Gemahl mich heissen,
geb' ich ihm, was ich bin!

Lonely in mournful days, Elsa's aria from Lohengrin

Lonely in mournful days
I have implored to God,
of the heart's deepest complaints
I shed in prayer.
There came from my groan
a sound so plaintive,
to violent tones
far into the air swelled:
I can hear him far away,
until scarce my ear he met;
my eye 'has fallen,
I sank in sweet sleep.
In light weapons
a knight approached,
so virtuous
I did not see any.
A golden horn to the hips,
leaned upon his sword,
so he stepped out of the air
to me, the ruler;
with chastity
he consoled me:
the knight I will keep,
he shall be my warrior.
Hear what the messenger of God
I offer for warranty:
in my father's land
the frone he carries,
I should be happy,
he takes my estate,
he will be called me,
I give him what I am!


----------



## jenspen

Franz Schubert - Ständchen (zögernd, leise...)

￼






This is the beautiful version that was used in the film "Trop belle pour toi".


----------



## Pugg

jenspen said:


> Franz Schubert - Ständchen (zögernd, leise...)
> 
> ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the beautiful version that was used in the film "Trop belle pour toi".


I am going to accompanying the piano part from this, when mu mother singing club giving a performance in Antwerp later this year.


----------



## Pugg

ELENA SOULIOTIS - Luisa Miller "Tu puniscimi, o Signore...A brani, a brani o perfido


----------



## Antony

Puccini - La Rondine - Ch' il bel sogno di Doretta... - Renata Tebaldi


----------



## Pugg

Eleanor Steber "Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit" Ein deutsches Requiem
From 1947


----------



## Antony

Offenbach - Tales of Hoffmann - O Belle nuit (Barcarolle) Caballe & Verret


----------



## Pugg

Lucia Popp; "Exsultate, jubilate"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Opera is new for me. Last night I found this:






I don't mean to go where I'm sure others have already been, but for me this is completely new and exciting and I felt the need to share.


----------



## CypressWillow

Antony said:


> Offenbach - Tales of Hoffmann - O Belle nuit (Barcarolle) Caballe & Verret


Thanks for posting this, *Antony*. I've heard many renditions, and this packs a more powerful emotional wallop than most. Something poignant in these two voices that I've rarely experienced.

Visually, the one in the Powell and Pressburger film "Tales of Hoffmann" is striking and unforgettable:


----------



## Pugg

Bellini - Norma - Mira, o Norma - Renata Scotto, Tatiana Troyanos (1979)


----------



## Antony

CypressWillow said:


> Thanks for posting this, *Antony*. I've heard many renditions, and this packs a more powerful emotional wallop than most. Something poignant in these two voices that I've rarely experienced.
> 
> Visually, the one in the Powell and Pressburger film "Tales of Hoffmann" is striking and unforgettable:


Dear CypressWillow,

It's like we are living a dream, isn't it? Such a melodious melody, combined with lovely legato lines of Caballe in background and Verrett's voice was floating over and sometimes intertwined with it. And the harp were playing the waves... Can you ask more than that???? Offenbach offered Venice a superb page here


----------



## Antony

Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Te Deum, Prelude in D major

Good morning, Europe !


----------



## Pugg

Saint-Saens / Rita Gorr, 1962: Printemps Qui Commence - Samson and Delilah

For the composers birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Kaufmann, Keenlyside - Dio, che nel alma infondere (Live ROH 2009)

From Don CARLO.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa: Mozart - Così fan tutte, 'Come scoglio'
From Cosi fan Tutte


----------



## Antony

Folk Songs for Solo Singers- The water is wide - Kathleen Ferrier

The water is wide, I cannot get over
Neither have I wings to fly
Give me a boat that can carry two
And both shall row, my love and I

A ship there is and she sails the sea
She's loaded deep as deep can be
But not so deep as the love I'm in
I know not if I sink or swim

I leaned my back against an oak
Thinking it was a trusty tree
But first it bent and then it broke
So did my love prove false to me

I reached my finger into some soft bush
 Thinking the fairest flower to find
I pricked my finger to the bone
And left the fairest flower behind

Oh love be handsome and love be kind
Gay as a jewel when first it is new
But love grows old and waxes cold
And fades away like the morning dew

Must I go bound while you go free
Must I love a man who doesn't love me
Must I be born with so little art
As to love a man who'll break my heart

When cockle shells turn silver bells
Then will my love come back to me
When roses bloom in winter's gloom
Then will my love return to me


----------



## Pugg

Joan Sutherland's Lucrezia Borgia debut: Com'è bello!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Luciano Pavarotti - 'O sole mio

Che bella cosa na jurnata 'e sole,
N'aria serena doppo na tempesta!
Pe' ll'aria fresca pare gia' na festa...
Che bella cosa na jurnata 'e sole.
Ma n'atu sole
Cchiu' bello, oi ne'.
'O sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te!
'O sole, 'o sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te!
Sta 'nfronte a te!
Quanno fa notte e 'o sole
Se ne scenne,
Me vene quase 'na malincunia;
Sotto 'a fenesta toia restarria
Quanno fa notte e 'o sole
Se ne scenne.
Ma n'atu sole
Cchiu' bello, oi ne'.
'O sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te!
'O sole, 'o sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te!
Sta 'nfronte a te!
Ma n'atu sole
Cchiu' bello, oi ne'.
'O sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te!
'O sole, 'o sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te!
Sta 'nfronte a te!

--------------------------------
My sun

What a beautiful thing, it's a sunny day
The gentle breeze after the storm
The air's so fresh, it feels like a celebration
What a beautiful thing, it's a sunny day

But another sun,
That's even brighter
It's my own sun
That's upon your face!

When night comes and the sun sets down
I almost start to feel blue

I'd stay below your window
When night comes and the sun sets down

But another sun,
That's even brighter
It's my own sun
That's upon your face!

The sun, my own sun

It's upon your face

It's upon your face

But another sun,
That's even brighter
It's my own sun
That's upon your face!


----------



## Joe B

Eriks Esenvalds' "The Long Road"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Antony

Der Rosenkavalier, Act 1, Aria - Die Zeit, die ist ein sonderbar Ding -

Die Marschallin - Elizabeth Schwarzkopf

Die Zeit im Grunde, Quinquin, die Zeit,
die ändert doch nichts an den Sachen.
Die Zeit, die ist ein sonderbar Ding.
Wenn man so hinlebt, ist sie rein gar nichts.
Aber dann auf einmal, da spürt man nichts als sie.
Sie ist um uns herum, sie ist auch in uns drinnen.
In den Gesichtern rieselt sie,
im Spiegel da rieselt sie,
in meinen Schläfen fliesst sie.
Und zwischen mir und dir da fliesst sie wieder,
lautlos, wie eine Sanduhr.
Oh, Quinquin! Manchmal hör' ich sie fliessen - unaufhaltsam.
Manchmal steh' ich auf mitten in der Nacht
und lass die Uhren alle, alle stehn.
Allein man muss sich auch vor ihr nicht fürchten.
Auch sie ist ein Geschöpf des Vaters, der uns alle erschaffen hat.

English Translation
Time will be here soon enough, baby -
it doesn't change course for anything.
Time is weird.
You wander along, distracted by your life
and time means nothing at all.
But then come one day,
you can think of nothing else.
Then it's all around us...and inside of us....
we see it in faces, in the mirror.
My temples pulse with it.
And in between me and you,
it just keeps on flowing,
trickling, like sand in an hourglass.
Oh baby, sometimes I can hear it - streaming relentlessly.
Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night
and stop all the clocks, every one of them.
But we don't have to fear it....it's just one piece
of the same God who created us,
and everything.


----------



## Pugg

Gioacchino Rossini - Stabat Mater - Leona Mitchell - Inflammatus, LA 1981


----------



## Pugg

The Quartet of Angels from Fidelio.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ständchen Op.17 No.2 by Richard Strauss

Julius Patzak and Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks Conducted by Strauss himself 1941 (Orchestrated by Felix Mottl)






Jessye Norman with Geoffrey Parsons 1985






Kathleen Battle with Warren Jones 1991 The Metropolitan Museum of Art






and finally Walter Gieseking plays his own arrangement for piano solo 1927 and 1939 (0.00 and 5.31)






Mach auf, mach auf, doch leise mein Kind,
Um keinen vom Schlummer zu wecken.
Kaum murmelt der Bach, kaum zittert im Wind
Ein Blatt an den Büschen und Hecken.
Drum leise, mein Mädchen, daß nichts sich regt,
Nur leise die Hand auf die Klinke gelegt.

Mit Tritten, wie Tritte der Elfen so sacht,
Um über die Blumen zu hüpfen,
Flieg leicht hinaus in die Mondscheinnacht,
Zu mir in den Garten zu schlüpfen.
Rings schlummern die Blüten am rieselnden Bach
Und duften im Schlaf, nur die Liebe ist wach.

Sitz nieder, hier dämmert's geheimnisvoll
Unter den Lindenbäumen,
Die Nachtigall uns zu Häupten soll
Von unseren Küssen träumen,
Und die Rose, wenn sie am Morgen erwacht,
Hoch glühn von den Wonnenschauern der Nacht.

(Adolf Friedrich Graf von Schack)

Come out, come out, step lightly my love,
Lest envious sleepers awaken,
So still is the air, no leaf on the boughs above
From its slumber is shaken.
Then lightly, dear maiden, that none may catch,
The tap of thy shoe, or the clink of the latch.

On top toe, on tip toe as moon spirits might
Wondering over the flowers
Come softly down, through the radiant night
To me in the rose hidden bowers
The lilies are dreaming around the dim lake
In odorous sleep, only love is awake.

Come nearer, Ah, see how the moonbeams fall,
Through the willow's drooping tresses
The nightingales in the branches
all shall dream of our caresses
And the roses waking with morning light,
Flush red, flush red, with the rapture born of the night.

(Paul England)


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming -"Ah, non credea..."- La sonnambula Live 1988
Fleming as most of us never heard her before, so light, I prefer the voice she had later in live.


----------



## Pugg

D. Fischer-Dieskau & P. Schreier "Herbstlied" Schumann

Das Laub fällt von den Bäumen,
Das zarte Sommerlaub,
Das Leben mit seinen Träumen
Zerfällt in Asch´ und Staub

Die Vöglein traulich sangen
Wie schweigt der Wald jetzt still!
Die Lieb' ist fortgegangen,
Kein Vöglein singen will.

Die Liebe kehrt wohl wieder
Im künft'gen lieben Jahr,
Und alles tönt dann wieder,
Was hier verklungen war.

Der Winter sei willkommen,
Sein Kleid ist rein und neu,
Den Schmuck hat er genommen,
Den Schmuck bewahrt er treu.


----------



## Pugg

Grace Bumbry; "L'amour est un oiseau rebelle"; Habanera; Carmen; Georges Bizet
For Mr Bizet birthday.


----------



## Marinera

^

Absolutely *GORGEOUS *


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming Vilja Lied from the Merry Widow.


----------



## Johnmusic

Renata Tebaldi sings "If I loved You"
from Carousel by Rodgers & Hammerstein
New Philharmonic Orchestra Richard Bonynge, conductor 1969


----------



## Johnmusic

Jussi Bjorling - Adelaide (Beethoven) - Gorgeous melody and singing.


----------



## Johnmusic

A voice of golden velvet with great musicality in phrasing.

Kirsten Flagstad "Ave Maria" Schubert 





Solvieg's Song from Peer Gynt Kirsten Flagstad Edvard Grieg 1929


----------



## Pugg

'L'Italiana In Algeri: Curda Sorte! Amor Tiranno! - Isabella' van Sesto Bruscantini & Teresa Berganza


----------



## Pugg

Handel - Giove in Argo - Sempre dolci ed amorose - Anicio Zorzi Giustiniani Tenor


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## Marinera

^
Veronique Dietschy is my favourite for this piece, but I can't find it anywhere on youtube.


----------



## ldiat

Marinera said:


> ^
> Veronique Dietschy is my favourite for this piece, but I can't find it anywhere on youtube.


???? This one???


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming sings "Ain't it a pretty night" from Susannah


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> ???? This one???


This clip doesn't play in my region, but I tried again to search and found it on youtube this time.

I went on some listening spree listening to lots of Dietschy yesterday. Her Debussy is as I said is my favourite. Although her Duparc is not for me probably, just I find that it lacks something. Perhaps I prefer male voices Souzay, Kaufmann. I am more comfortable with Regine Crespin's Duparc than Dietschy's, but men's singing suits Duparc better i think. Well, that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## ldiat

Marinera said:


> This clip doesn't play in my region, but I tried again to search and found it on youtube this time.
> 
> I went on some listening spree listening to lots of Dietschy yesterday. Her Debussy is as I said is my favourite. Although her Duparc is not for me probably, just I find that it lacks something. Perhaps I prefer male voices Souzay, Kaufmann. I am more comfortable with Regine Crespin's Duparc than Dietschy's, but men's singing suits Duparc better i think. Well, that's my opinion anyway.


sorry, that i found one for you to listen. there were many that do not play here in the US


----------



## Joe B

The perfect way to end the day.


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> sorry, that i found one for you to listen. there were many that do not play here in the US


That's alright, completely youtube's fault. Anyway, your post made me search again and I found the clip this time.


----------



## Pugg

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda - Angiol di pace - Sutherland, Pavarotti, Veasey (1966)
For MR. Bellini's birthday.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Someone just made a topic about Vinci, did you see it?


----------



## Pugg

Thaïs- Massenet: Air du Miroir "Dis moi que je suis belle" -R. Fleming)


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Someone just made a topic about Vinci, did you see it?


no i missed it. please will you point out the post? thanks


----------



## Pugg

LEONTYNE PRICE "Ernani! Ernani, involami"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Coloratura, Joan Sutherland sings an aria from Bellini's "I Puritani." This is Young Sutherland at her best.
All credits to Johnmusic who put this is another thread.


----------



## Johnmusic

*The music is deliciously beautiful.*

Perhaps the most subjective part of vocal music is vocal quality. IMO the most beautiful voice is Tebaldi.
Enjoy even if you think otherwise. The performance is delicate and emotional. 

*Renata Tebaldi "Ebben, ne andro lontana" La Wally Scala 1953 from a glorious live performance of this beautiful opera.*


----------



## Johnmusic

*More beautiful music of the Verismo School. Imagine Tebaldi singing again.*

Renata Tebaldi sings "Ebben?...Ne andrò lontana" from La Wally by Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano Carlo Maria Giulini, conductor Milano 07.XII.1953





Sorry for repeating last thread. I was confused and I do not know how to Delete a Post.


----------



## Johnmusic

*Let me go tenor so as not to confuse myself.*

Jussi Björling sings "Amor Ti Vieta" from "Fedora" by Umberto Giordano in this live recording.


----------



## Pugg

Virginia Zeani- Mefistofele "L'altra notte" & Finale Act III


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming & Joyce DiDonato Aria Duet Ah guarda sorella- Cosi fan tutt Opera By Mozart


----------



## Pugg

Lisa della Casa "Im Frühling" Schubert


----------



## ldiat

wellllllllllllllll


----------



## Pugg

Joan Sutherland "Ombre légère" Dinorah

Fée ou chimère, qui m'est si chère,
ne t'en va pas, non, non, non!
Courons ensemble, j'ai peur, je tremble
quand tu t'en vas loin de moi!
Ah! Ne t'en va pas, ne t'en va pas!
A chaque aurore je te revois!
Ah! reste encore, danse à ma voix!
Pour te séduire je viens sourire, je veux chanter!
Approchetoi! Viens, réponds chante avec moi!
Ah! réponds! Ah! c'est bien!
Ombre légère...
Sais-tu bien qu'Hoël m'aime,
et qu'aujourd'hui même Dieu va pour toujour,
bénir vos amours!
Le sais-tu?
Mais tu prends la fuite! Pourquoi me quitter?
Quand ma voix t'invite, pourquoi me quitter?
La nuit m'environne? Je suis seule, hélas!
Ah! reviens, sois bonne! Ah! c'est elle!
Ah! Méchante, est-ce moi qui l'on fuit?
Ombre légère...
Ah! danse! Reste avec moi!

English Translation
Fairy or fantasy, so dear to me,
do not go away, no, no, no!
Let us run together, I fear, I tremble
when you go away from me!
Ah! Do not go, do not go away!
At every dawn I see you again!
Ah! still dancing to my voice!
I come to seduce you with my smile, I want to sing!
Come closer to me! Come, answer and sing with me!
Ah! Answer me! Ah! It's good!
Light shadow ...
Do you know Hoël loves me,
and even now God will forever
bless your love! Do you know?
But you take flight! Why leave me?
When my voice invites you, why leave me?
The night surrounds me? I am alone, alas
Ah! Come back, please! Ah! It's me!
Ah! Wicked, is it me you are leaving?

Light shadow ...
Ah! Dance! Stay with me!


----------



## Joe B

A fun Bernstein tune sung by Dawn Upshaw:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Baïlèro - Chants d'Auvergne

Frederica von Stade.


----------



## Pugg

Magda Olivero "Sola, perduta, abbandonata" Manon Lescaut.
Take a moment and hear that voice control. :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat

eerrr also "dance of the day"


----------



## Pugg

Marilyn Horne "Vivi, tiranno" Rodelinda


----------



## Pugg

Leyla Gencer - Quel sangue versato (Final aria) Roberto Devereux - 1964 Donizetti


----------



## Marinera

Nice impressionistic music and lyrics 





*Le jardin mouillé*
*Roussel (**1903)
*
La croisée est ouverte; il pleut
Comme minutieusement,
A petit bruit et peu à peu,
Sur le jardin frais et dormant,

Feuille à feuille, la pluie éveille
L'arbre poudreux qu'elle verdit;
Au mur, on dirait que la treille
S'étire d'un geste engourdi.

L'herbe frémit, le gravier tiède
Crépite et l'on croirait là-bas
Entendre sur le sable et l'herbe
Comme d'imperceptibles pas.

Le jardin chuchotte et tressaille,
Furtif et confidentiel;
L'averse semble maille à maille
Tisser la terre avec le ciel.

Il pleut, et, les yeux clos, j'écoute,
De toute sa pluie à la fois,
Le jardin mouillé qui s'égoutte
Dans l'ombre que j'ai faite en moi.

*The wet garden*

The casement is open, it is raining
as if meticulously,
with gentle pattering, little by little,
on the fresh and sleeping garden.

Leaf by leaf the rain awakens
the dusty tree which it turns green;
against the wall the vine
seems to be stretching lazily out.

The grass quivers, the warm gravel
crackles and, over there, it seems as though
one can hear imperceptible footsteps
on the sand and the grass.

The garden whispers and shudders,
shy and confidential;
the downpour seems, stitch on stitch,
to be weaving the earth into the sky.

It is raining, and, with closed eyes, I listen
to the wet garden as it drains
all its rain at once
into the shadow I have made within me.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Marilyn Horne "Vivi, tiranno" Rodelinda


i will post this on my facebook page "post a music video! (google + also)


----------



## Pugg

Dame Joan Sutherland - Faust final trio,


----------



## Pugg

Edith Mathis; "Ch'io mi scordi di te?...Non temer, amato bene"; KV 505; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Ch'io mi scordi di te

Ch'io mi scordi di te?
Che a lui mi doni puoi consigliarmi?
E puoi voler che in vita?
Ah no! Sarebbe il viver mio di morte assai peggior.
Venga la morte, intrepida l'attendo.
Ma, ch'io possa struggermi ad altra face,
ad altr'oggetto donar gl'affeti miei, come tentarlo?
Ah, di dolor morrei!

Non temer, amato bene,
per te sempre il cor sarà.
Più non reggo a tante pene,
l'alma mia mancando va.
Tu sospiri? O duol funesto!
Pensa almen, che istante è questo!
Non mi posso, oh Dio! spiegar.

Stelle barbare, stelle spietate,
perchè mai tanto rigor?
Alme belle, che vedete
le mie pene in tal momento,
dite voi, s'egual tormento
può soffrir un fido cor?
translatiom

http://lyricstranslate.com/nl/chio-mi-scordi-di-te-you-ask-i-forget-you.html#ixzz4yewC2fGD

Versions: #1#2
You ask that I forget you?
You can advise me to give myself to her?
And this while yet I live?
Ah no! My life would be far worse than death!
Let death come, I await it fearlessly.
But how could I attempt to warm myself to another flame,
to lavish my affections on another?
Ah! I should die of grief!

Fear nothing, my beloved,
my heart will always be yours.
I can no longer suffer such distress,
my spirit fails me.
You sigh? O mournful sorrow!
Just think what a moment this is!
O God! I cannot express myself.

Barbarous stars, pitiless stars,
why are you so stern?
Fair souls who see
my sufferings at such a moment,
tell me if a faithful heart
could suffer


----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann Der Freischütz Nein - länger trag ich nicht die Qualen

Nein, länger trag ich nicht die Qualen, No, no longer can I carry the torment,
Die Angst, die jede Hoffnung raubt! The fear that steals every hope!
Für welche Schuld muß ich bezahlen? For what debt must I pay?
Was weiht dem falschen Glück mein Haupt? What devotes my head to bad luck?

(Arie)
Durch die Wälder, durch die Auen Through the woods, through the pastures
Zog ich leichten Muts dahin; Went I with light heart;
Alles, was ich konnt' erschauen, All that I could behold
War des sichern Rohrs Gewinn. Was a prize of my sure barrel.
Abends bracht' ich reiche Beute, Nightly I brought rich treasures,
Und wie über eignes Glück, And like over her own luck,
Drohend wohl dem Mörder, Threatening to the murderer,
freute sich Agathes Liebesblick! Rejoiced in Agathe's gaze of love!

(Rezitativ)
Hat denn der Himmel mich verlassen? Have then the heavens forgotten me?
Die Vorsicht ganz ihr Aug' gewandt? Caution turned its eyes completely?
Soll das Verderben mich erfassen? Should the destruction take hold of me?
Verfiel ich in des Zufalls Hand? Do I fall into Chance's hand?

(Arie)
Jetzt ist wohl ihr Fenster offen, Doubtless, now is the window open,
Und sie horcht auf meinen Schritt, And she listens for my stride,
Läßt nicht ab vom treuen Hoffen: Empty not her faithful hopes:
Max bringt gute Zeichen mit! Max brings with him good tokens!
Wenn sich rauschend Blätter regen, If the rustling leaves move,
Wähnt sie wohl, es sei mein Fuß; No doubt she imagines that it is my foot;
Hüpft vor Freuden, winkt entgegen... Jumps for joy, motions towards me...
Nur dem Laub den Liebesgruß. Only the leaves receive her love's greeting.
Doch mich umgarnen finstre Mächte! But dark deeds ensnare me!
Mich faßt Verzweiflung, foltert Spott! Despair pulls me, torturing mockery...
O dringt kein Strahl durch diese Nächte? Oh does no ray shine through these nights?
Herrscht blind das Schicksal? Does fate rule blind?
Lebt kein Gott? Does no God live?
Mich faßt Verzweiflung, foltert Spott! Despair pulls me, torturing mockery...


----------



## Pugg

Agnes Baltsa, Paris 1981, "Parto, parto"

Libretto/Lyrics/Text:

SESTO
Parto, ma tu ben mio,
Meco ritorna in pace;
Saro qual piu ti piace;
Quel che vorrai fato.

Guardami, e tutto oblio,
E a vendicarti io volo;
A questo sguardo dolo
Da me si pensera.
Ah qual poter, oh Dei!
Donaste alla belta.

SEXTUS
I go, but, my dearest,
make peace again with me.
I will be what you would most
have me be, do whatever you wish.

Look at me, and I will forget all
and fly to avenge you;
I will think only
of that glance at me.
Ah, ye gods, what power
you have given beauty!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Cristina Deutekom - Santo di Patria


----------



## Pugg

Bidu Sayão sings ''Ah, non credea mirarti''

Ah,non credea mirarti Oh, I didn't believe to see you
si presto estinto, o fiore; so quickly extinct, o flowers;
passasti al par d'amore, you have passed away like love
che un giorno sol(o) duro. that one day only lasted.

Potria novel vigore Perhaps new life
il pianto mio recarti my tears will bring to you
ma ravvivar l'amore but to revive love
il pianto mio, ah no, non puo. my tears, o no, cannot.

Ah, non giunge uman pensiero O, inconceivable human thought
al contento ond'io son piena: a wave of contentment I am full:
a miei sensi io credo appena; In my feelings I can hardly believe
tu m'affida o mio tesor. you assure me, o my treasure(darling).

Ah, mi abbraccia, e sempre insieme, O, embrace me, and always together,
sempre uniti in una speme, always united in a single hope,
della terra, in cui viviamo of the world, we live in
ci formiamo un ciel d'amor. we will make a heaven of love.


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming "Crudele...Non mi dir" LIVE (1996) Don Giovanni

Crudele? I cruel?
Ah no, giammai mio ben! Ah no, my dearest!
Troppo mi spiace allontanarti It grieves me much to postpone
un ben che lungamente a bliss we have for long desired...
la nostr'alma desia... 
Ma il mondo, o Dio! But what would the world say?
Non sedur la costanza Do not tempt the fortitude
del sensibil mio core; of my tender heart,
ahbastanza per te mi parla amore	which already pleads your loving cause.

Non mi dir, bell'idol mio, Say not, my beloved,
Che son io crudel con te. that I am cruel to you:
Tu ben sai quant'io t'amai, you must know how much I loved you,
Tu conosci la mia fe'. and you know what I am true.
Calma, calma il tuo tormento, Calm your torments,
Se di duol non vuoi ch'io mora. if you would not have me die of grief.
Forse un giorno il cielo ancora One day, perhaps, Heaven again
Sentirà pietà di me. will smile on me.

Translation by Camila Argolo Freitas Batista (camila[email protected])


----------



## Pugg

Mirella Freni: Verdi - Requiem, 'Libera me'


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming &Jonas Kaufmann - OTELLO - Gia nella notte densa


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Rita Streich - Il Bacio


----------



## Pugg

Carol Neblett sings Quando m'en vo from La Boheme

Italian Lyrics of 'Quando me'n Vo'

Quando men vo soletta per la via,
La gente sosta e mira
E la bellezza mia tutta ricerca in me
Da capo a pie'...
Ed assaporo allor la bramosia
Sottil, che da gli occhi traspira
E dai palesi vezzi intender sa
Alle occulte beltà.
Così l'effluvio del desìo tutta m'aggira,
Felice mi fa!
E tu che sai, che memori e ti struggi
Da me tanto rifuggi?
So ben:
le angoscie tue non le vuoi dir,
Ma ti senti morir!
English Translation of 'Quando me'n Vo'

When walking alone on the streets,
People stop and stare
And examine my beauty
From head to toe
And then I savor the cravings
which from their eyes transpires
And from the obvious charms they perceive
The hidden beauties.
So the scent of desire is all around me,
It makes me happy!
And you who know, who remembers and yearns,
You shrink from me?
I know why this is:
You do not want to tell me of your anguish,
But you feel like dying!


----------



## Pugg

Gaetano Donizetti - Don Pasquale - "Quel guardo il cavaliere" (Lucia Popp)
For Mr. Donizetti's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Gaetano Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore - "Una furtiva lagrima" (Leopold Simoneau)


----------



## Pugg

Joyce DiDonato - Mascagni - Ave, Maria


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Vittorio Grigolo - Panis Angelicus - César Franck

Pannis angelicus
Fit panis hominum
Dat panis coelicus
Figuris terminum
O res mirabilis
Manducat dominum
Pauper, pauper
Servus et humilis
Pauper, pauper
Servus et humilis
Panis angelicus
Fit panis hominum
Dat panis coelicus
Figuris terminum
O res mirabilis
Manducat dominum
Pauper, pauper
Servus et humilis
Pauper, pauper
Servus, servus et humilis

http://lyricstranslate.com/nl/panis-angelicus-heavenly-bread.html#ixzz504edNFqc

That becomes the bread for all mankind;
Bread from the angelic host
That is the end of all imaginings;
Oh, miraculous thing!
This body of God will nourish
Even the poorest,
The most humble of servants.
Even the poorest,
The most humble of servants.

Heavenly bread
That becomes the bread for all mankind;
Bread from the angelic host
That is the end of all imaginings;
Oh, miraculous thing!
This body of God will nourish
Even the poorest,
The most humble of servants.
Even the poorest,
The most humble of servants.


----------



## Pugg

Kathleen Battle - Pie Jesu - Requiem - Gabriel Fauré

http://lyricstranslate.com/en/pie-jesu-merciful-lord.html#ixzz50AoRNpr5

Merciful Lord
Merciful Lord, merciful Lord
merciful Lord, merciful Lord
who lifted the world's sins
grant them peace,
grant them peace
Merciful Lord, merciful Lord
merciful Lord, merciful Lord
who lifted the world's sins
grant them peace,
grant them peace
God's Lamb, God's Lamb,
God's Lamb, God's Lamb
who lifted the world's sins
grant them peace,
grant them peace
Everlasting
Everlasting
Peace


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Lucia Popp; "Klänge der Heimat"; Die Fledermaus; Johann Strauss II


----------



## Marinera

Teresa Berganza sings _Verdi Prati_ from Handel's Alcina

*Verdi prati *
Verdi prati, selve amene, 
Perderete la beltà. 
Vaghi fior, correnti rivi, 
La vaghezza, la bellezza 
Presto in voi si cangerà. 
E cangiato il vago oggetto 
Allorror del primo aspetto 
Tutto in voi ritornerà.

Green meadows, lovely woods, 
You will lose your beauty, 
Pretty flowers, rapid brooks, 
Your charm and beauty 
Will soon change. 
The beautiful object has changed, 
To the dismay of the first glance, 
Then everything will return in you.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Lucia Popp; "Klänge der Heimat"; Die Fledermaus; Johann Strauss II


WOW Incredible!


----------



## Pugg

Cavalleria Rusticana 1968 - Herbert von Karajan/ Voi lo sapete o mamma - Fiorenza Cossotto


----------



## Pugg

Montserrat Caballe - "La Vergine degli Angeli" - Verdi - (English lyrics translation)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Giuseppe Verdi - Aria for soprano & strings (1879) - "Ave Maria"


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Appl - Erlkönig - Schubert (Gramophone Classical Music Awards 2016)

Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?
Es ist der Vater mit seinem Kind
Er hat den Knaben wohl in dem Arm,
Er fasst ihn sicher, er hält ihn warm.

Mein Sohn, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht?
- Siehst Vater, du den Erlkönig nicht?
- Den Erlenkönig mit Kron' und Schweif?
Mein Sohn, es ist ein Nebelstreif

- "Du liebes Kind, komm, geh mit mir!
- Gar schöne Spiele spiel' ich mit dir
- Manch bunte Blumen sind an dem Strand,
- Meine Mutter hat manch gülden Gewand."

Mein Vater, mein Vater, und hörest du nicht
Was Erlenkönig mir leise verspricht?
- Sei ruhig, bleibe ruhig, mein Kind;
- In dürren Blättern säuselt der Wind.

"Willst, feiner Knabe, du mit mir gehn?
Meine Töchter sollen dich warten schön;
Meine Töchter führen den nächtlichen Reihn
Und wiegen und tanzen und singen dich ein."

http://lyricstranslate.com/en/der-erlkönig-alder-king.html#ixzz50ji7T3rO

Who rides so late through night and wind?
It's the father with his child;
He has the young lad safe in his arm,
He holds him tightly, he keeps him warm

"My son, why do you hide your face, so frightened?"-
"Don't you see, father, the Alder-King?
The Alder-King with his crown and tail?"-
"My son, it's a wisp of fog."

"You sweet child, come, go with me!
Such beautiful games I'll play with you;
There are lots of beautiful flowers on the shore;
My mother has many golden clothes"-

"My father, my father, and don't you hear,
What the Alder-King promises me softly?"-
"Hush now, stay quiet, my child;
The wind is whispering in dry leaves."-

"Do you want, fine lad, to go with me?
My daughters shall wait on you, hand and foot;
My daughters lead the nightly dance,
And they'll show you how to sway and dance and sing."-

"My father, my father, and don't you see
Alder-King's daughters in that dark place?"-
"My son, my son, I see it clearly:
The old willows shimmer so gray.-"

"I love you, your beautiful shape tantalizes me;
And if you are not willing, I'm going to use force."-
"My father, my father, now he's grabbing me!
Alder-King hurt me!"-

The father is filled with horror, he rides quickly
He holds the groaning child in his arm,
He just barely reaches the homestead
The child was dead in his arms.


----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann - Una Furtiva Lagrima

Una furtiva lagrima
negli occhi suoi spuntò:
Quelle festose giovani
invidiar sembrò.

Che più cercando io vo?
Che più cercando io vo?
M'ama! Sì, m'ama, lo vedo. Lo vedo.
Un solo instante i palpiti
del suo bel cor sentir!
I miei sospir, confondere
per poco a' suoi sospir!
I palpiti, i palpiti sentir,
confondere i miei coi suoi sospir...
Cielo! Si può morir!
Di più non chiedo, non chiedo.
Ah, cielo! Si può! Si, può morir!
Di più non chiedo, non chiedo.
Si può morire! Si può morir d'amor.

ENGLISH TRANSLATION OF 'UNA FURTIVA LAGRIMA'
A single secret tear
from her eye did spring:
as if she envied all the youths
that laughingly passed her by.
What more searching need I do?
What more searching need I do?
She loves me! Yes, she loves me, I see it. I see it.
For just an instant the beating
of her beautiful heart I could feel!
As if my sighs were hers,
and her sighs were mine!
The beating, the beating of her heart I could feel,
to merge my sighs with hers...
Heavens! Yes, I could die!
I could ask for nothing more, nothing more.
Oh, heavens! Yes, I could, I could die!
I could ask for nothing more, nothing more.
Yes, I could die! Yes, I could die of love.


----------



## Pugg

Hector Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini - "Mais qu'ai-je donc" (Joyce DiDonato)

For Mr Belioz birthday.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann - Cantique de Noël/O Holy Night - Dresden Adventskonzert


----------



## Pugg

Majella Cullagh - Ah!Cessate... E dovro perdetti ( Zoraida di Granata - Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## Pugg

Helen Donath sings Suleika I by Schubert


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

No school today!!!...........................Snow day!!! So, here's my song of the day:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> No school today!!!...........................Snow day!!! So, here's my song of the day:


----------



## Pugg

La Bohème - Si mi chiamano Mimi - Mirella Freni


----------



## Pugg

Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 4 - 4 
Edith Mathis


----------



## Pugg

Christmas Recitals Leontyne Price Herbert von Karajan1961

​


----------



## ldiat

well since it is the season....Happy "Holimass"


----------



## ldiat

i lile this one also


----------



## Pugg

Rita Streich - The Last Rose of Summer


----------



## Johnmusic

Pugg said:


> Rita Streich - The Last Rose of Summer


O how beautiful - Thank you for posting-John.


----------



## Pugg

Gioachino Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia - "Contro un cor" (Della Jones) (in English)


----------



## Pugg

Beverly Sills sings Roberto Devereux (vaimusic.com)


----------



## Pugg

Felicity Lott: Die junge Nonne by Schubert


----------



## Johnmusic

Pugg

What a gem is Felicity Lott singing Die junge Nonne by Schubert.

Regards-Johnmusic


----------



## Pugg

Margaret Price; "Der Hirt auf dem Felsen "; Franz Schubert


----------



## Pugg

Lisa della Casa sings Strauss "September"


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pugg

Licia Albanese sings Grace Moore - "One Night of Love"


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming; "Auf dem Wasser zu singen"; Franz Schubert
:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann; "Parigi! È città dei desideri"; La rondine; Giacomo Puccini


----------



## Pugg

Margherita Rinaldi - Volate amori - Ariodante - Händel


----------



## Pugg

Régine Crespin sings Duparc's "La vie anterieure"


----------



## Joe B

From Copeland's "A Tender Land"


----------



## Pugg

Margaret Price; "Der Hirt auf dem Felsen "; Franz Schubert


----------



## Pugg

Ewa Podles - Non più mesta - Cenerentola - Rossini - 2001


----------



## Pugg

Mirella Freni; "Come in quest'ora bruna"; Simon Boccanegra; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## cougarjuno

Yes indeed, Liszt could certainly compose beautiful, gorgeous lieder.

O Lieb, so lang du lieben kannst: sung by Margaret Price


----------



## Pugg

Dame Joan Sutherland - Son vergin vezzosa


----------



## Pugg

Sena Jurinac; "Liederkreis"; op. 39; Robert Schumann


----------



## Pugg

Joan Sutherland-Johann Strauss-(1825-1899)-Casanova-Nun's chorus

highlight lyrics to add meaning...

Holy Mary, Day by day
Watch beside us, guard and guide us
Lest we stray on life's highway
On our knees to thee
Humbly we pray

Hear my plea! Pity me,
Blessed Mary send and save me
Holy Maid, Lend your aid
Ere the convent vows enslave me.


----------



## Pugg

Arleen Auger - "Piangerò la sorte mia"


----------



## Blancrocher

DFD, Des Fischers Liebesglück


----------



## Pugg

Natalie Dessay - Glitter And Be Gay

Glitter and be gay,
That's the part I play;
Here I am in Paris, France,
Forced to bend my soul
To a sordid role,
Victimized by bitter, bitter circumstance.
Alas for me! Had I remained
Beside my lady mother,
My virtue had remained unstained
Until my maiden hand was gained
By some Grand Duke or other.
Ah, 'twas not to be;
Harsh necessity
Brought me to this gilded cage.
Born to higher things,
Here I droop my wings,
Ah! Singing of a sorrow nothing can assuage.
And yet of course I rather like to revel,
Ha ha!
I have no strong objection to champagne,
Ha ha!
My wardrobe is expensive as the devil,
Ha ha!
Perhaps it is ignoble to complain...
Enough, enough
Of being basely tearful!
I'll show my noble stuff
By being bright and cheerful!
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!
Pearls and ruby rings...
Ah, how can worldly things
Take the place of honor lost?
Can they compensate
For my fallen state,
Purchased as they were at such an awful cost?
Bracelets...lavalieres
Can they dry my tears?
Can they blind my eyes to shame?
Can the brightest brooch
Shield me from reproach?
Can the purest diamond purify my name?
And yet of course these trinkets are endearing,
Ha ha!
I'm oh, so glad my sapphire is a star,
Ha ha!
I rather like a twenty-carat earring,
Ha ha!
If I'm not pure, at least my jewels are!
Enough! Enough!
I'll take their diamond necklace
And show my noble stuff
By being gay and reckless!
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!
Observe how bravely I conceal
The dreadful, dreadful shame I feel.
Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Natalie Dessay - Glitter And Be Gay
> 
> Glitter and be gay,
> That's the part I play;
> Here I am in Paris, France,
> Forced to bend my soul
> To a sordid role,
> Victimized by bitter, bitter circumstance.
> Alas for me! Had I remained
> Beside my lady mother,
> My virtue had remained unstained
> Until my maiden hand was gained
> By some Grand Duke or other.
> Ah, 'twas not to be;
> Harsh necessity
> Brought me to this gilded cage.
> Born to higher things,
> Here I droop my wings,
> Ah! Singing of a sorrow nothing can assuage.
> And yet of course I rather like to revel,
> Ha ha!
> I have no strong objection to champagne,
> Ha ha!
> My wardrobe is expensive as the devil,
> Ha ha!
> Perhaps it is ignoble to complain...
> Enough, enough
> Of being basely tearful!
> I'll show my noble stuff
> By being bright and cheerful!
> Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!
> Pearls and ruby rings...
> Ah, how can worldly things
> Take the place of honor lost?
> Can they compensate
> For my fallen state,
> Purchased as they were at such an awful cost?
> Bracelets...lavalieres
> Can they dry my tears?
> Can they blind my eyes to shame?
> Can the brightest brooch
> Shield me from reproach?
> Can the purest diamond purify my name?
> And yet of course these trinkets are endearing,
> Ha ha!
> I'm oh, so glad my sapphire is a star,
> Ha ha!
> I rather like a twenty-carat earring,
> Ha ha!
> If I'm not pure, at least my jewels are!
> Enough! Enough!
> I'll take their diamond necklace
> And show my noble stuff
> By being gay and reckless!
> Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!
> Observe how bravely I conceal
> The dreadful, dreadful shame I feel.
> Ha ha ha ha!


double like double like


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Felicia Weathers: Willst du dein Herz mir schenken by Bach


----------



## Pugg

Nelly Miricioiu & Bruce Ford-Ermione-Duet-Act I-"Oh istante...Anime sventurate"


----------



## Pugg

Anna Moffo - Ich grolle nicht (Schumann)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Kiri Te Kanawa | Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante | Prom at the Palace 2002


----------



## Pugg

Franz Schubert - Der Fluß, D. 693 by Lucia Popp & Irwin Gag


----------



## Pugg

Francois Boieldieu - La dame blanche - "Viens, gentille dame" (Laurence Dale)


----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann La Damnation de Faust - Invocation a la Nature - Nature Immense


----------



## Pugg

Montserrat Caballé - Wiegenlied 1964


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Katia Ricciarelli in "Liu's death" from Turandot 
For miss Ricciareli's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Kienzl : da Der Evangelimann : Aria di Magdalena


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Whoever is singing: man or woman, I get a uncomfortable felling in the lower part of my body.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Whoever is singing: man or woman, I get a uncomfortable felling in the lower part of my body.


sorry bout that  Lea Desandre mayb


----------



## ancore

ldiat said:


> well since it is the season....Happy "Holimass"


Woah this one is my favourite for sure, its like angels chanting


----------



## JeffD

For today, I am enamored of the second movement of Bach Harpsichord in Dm BWV 1052.

I don't do "favorites" but this cold snowy morning this is the melody of the day.


----------



## Pugg

JeffD said:


> For today, I am enamored of the second movement of Bach Harpsichord in Dm BWV 1052.
> 
> I don't do "favorites" but this cold snowy morning this is the melody of the day.


As beautiful as this is JeffD, this is a vocal section thread.


----------



## JeffD

Pugg said:


> As beautiful as this is JeffD, this is a vocal section thread.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. Sorry.

I didn't notice. I missed it.


----------



## Pugg

Verdi Rigoletto: Damrau Gualtier Maldè... Caro nome


----------



## Pugg

JeffD said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. Sorry.
> 
> I didn't notice. I missed it.


No problem, you can use these links:

Pieces that have blown you away recently?

Current Listening - Anything Goes


----------



## Pugg

The Wonderful Russian born Coloratura Soprano with the crystal clear voice and diction sings this delightful song composed by Eva Dell'acqua


----------



## Pugg

Vocalise ( Rachmaninov) : Natalie Dessay.


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming - Manon - Massenet - Adieu notre petite table


----------



## Pugg

Bernstein: West Side Story - Somewhere / Bernstein · Horne


----------



## Pugg

Ian Bostridge~ Schubert: Ständchen, D 889


----------



## Pugg

Margaret Price; "Lied der Suleika"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Pugg

Thomas Hampson: The complete "3 songs Op. 10" (Barber)


----------



## Pugg

Arleen Auger - "Piangerò la sorte mia"

Cleopatra's moving aria from Giulio Cesare in Egitto by G.F. Handel.


----------



## Pugg

Renata Tebaldi sings "Nel cor piu non mi sento"


----------



## Pugg

Fauré: Clair de lune - Régine Crespin, 1966


----------



## cougarjuno

Phillipe Sly / T'Appresta forse amore

Handel's Partenope


----------



## jenspen

Pugg said:


> Fauré: Clair de lune - Régine Crespin, 1966


Sur le mode mineur...

I wasn't familiar with Régine Crespin's version. Thank you.


----------



## Pugg

Kiri Te Kanawa - Let The Bright Seraphim


----------



## Pugg

Wilma Driessen - Pierrot (Claude Debussy)


----------



## Pugg

Diana Damrau; "Die Lorelei"; Clara Schumann


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Appl - Auf Flügeln des Gesanges
For Mr. Mendelsshon's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Mendelssohn - Elijah - Hear ye, Israel! - Eleanor Steber (1951)


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Wunderlich; "Minnelied"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Barbara Bonney; "Winterlied"; Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Beethoven - Lied 'An die Hoffnung', Op 32/ Peter Schreier, tenor


----------



## Pugg

Fauré - Le don silencieux Op. 92

Gérard Souzay, baritono
Dalton Baldwin, pianoforte


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Robert Schumann - "Mondnacht" - Liederkreis (Eichendorff), Op. 39 Nr. 5 (1840)


----------



## Pugg

Anneliese Rothenberger - Morgen - Richard Strauss


----------



## Metairie Road

A practical list of 'don'ts' for the the new etiquette.






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Fauré Cantique de Jean Racine - Bach Choir & Orchestra of the Netherlands (Concertgebouw, live)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Fauré Cantique de Jean Racine - Bach Choir & Orchestra of the Netherlands (Concertgebouw, live)


Great Cantique de Jean Racine! Always listen to it as if it was the first time


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming: Auf dem Wasser zu singen by Schubert


----------



## Pugg

Sylvia McNair; "La coccinelle"; Georges Bizet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Sylvia McNair; "La coccinelle"; Georges Bizet


What a fun song! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Apple performing Großer Herr, o starker König from J.S. Bach's 1st Cantata.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>





ldiat said:


>


Must come with a health warning, my private parts and that...........


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Superb singing and composition - a favourite


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Nice, baroque repertoir is so well suited for a countertenor's voice. I don't have anything with Fagioli, but his Handel and Porpora albums look attractive.


----------



## Pugg

Schumann: Genoveva - O du, der über alle wacht

Lucia Popp


----------



## Pugg

Three lovely *Mozart *Lieder, sung beautifully by *Maria Stader* with Joerg Demus playing lovely piano.Songs are An Chloe,Oiseaux,si tons les ans,Ridente la calma.


----------



## Pugg

Rockwell Blake - L'orgia ( Soirees Musicales - Gioachino Rossini )


----------



## Pugg

Elisabeth Grümmer; "Der Nussbaum"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Pugg

The great Soprano Renée Fleming sings one of the most beautiful Puccini's Arias


----------



## Pugg

Pantomime (Debussy) Dawn Upshaw & James Levine


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera




----------



## Pugg

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Linden Lea (Ian Bostridge)


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Britten - Greensleeves (English Folksong arrangement) | Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake


----------



## Pugg

Karita Mattila; "Wonne der Wehmut"; Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Pugg

Karita Mattila; "Wonne der Wehmut"; Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Pugg

Leontyne Price: Allerseelen by Strauß


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

José Carreras - Ave Maria (Bach-Gounod)


----------



## Marinera

I really love Lorraine Hunt Lieberson singing..have a particularly soft spot for "Dieu du Cocyte et des Royaumes sombres" starts at about 5.30 min into the clip






*Charpentier - Medee*
Acte III :
18. Préludes : "Noires filles du Stix"
19. "L'Enfer obéit à ta voix"
20. "Je vois le don fatal"
21. Premier Air pour les Démons
22. "Dieu du Cocyte et des Royaumes sombres"
23. Seconde entrée des Démons


----------



## Pugg

Edda Moser; "Liebestreu"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## jenspen

Another Melody of the day:






Du bist Orplid, mein Land!
Das ferne leuchtet;
Vom Meere dampfet dein besonnter Strand
Den Nebel, so der Götter Wange feuchtet.

Uralte Wasser steigen
Verjüngt um deine Hüften, Kind!
Vor deiner Gottheit beugen 
Sich Könige, die deine Wärter sind.

[The English translations I found are copyright]

"...less a song than an incantation... Indeed, no other word suffices for this enchanted and enchanting evocation of the mythical isle of Orplid .... a setting of marble-like grandeur and perfection. Here, the singer is called upon for the loftiest, most visionary utterance..."


----------



## Marinera

^
Cannot stop listening to it!
A find for me, thank you for posting it. Simply wonderfull Lied


You are Orplid, my country!
The distant light shines;
From the sea steams your sunny beach
The fog, so the gods cheek moistens.

Ancient water rises
Rejuvenated around your hips, child!
Bow before your deity
Kings, who are your guards.

or something like it - with google translator


----------



## Pugg

From a 1985 recital, the mezzo sings "La Regata Veneziana" by Rossini with James Levine at the piano.
:angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Nathalie Dessay "Tornami a vagheggiar" Handel


----------



## Pugg

TERESA BERGANZA Fauré L'ABSENT Scala 1975 testo di Victor Hugo


----------



## Pugg

Gundula Janowitz; "Einsamkeit"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Pugg

Ik hou van Holland -- Joseph Schmidt (1937)
For his birthday. ( Dutch song)


----------



## Marinera

Caught in the Sephardic spell.






Performed by La Roza Enflorese


----------



## Pugg

Jon Vickers; "Die Post"; Winterreise; Franz Schubert


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Kiri Te Kanawa - I Feel Pretty
For Dame Kiri's birthday.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## jenspen

I just discovered for myself the brilliant bass, László Polgár - I suppose he's known to forum members. Sad to learn that he's no longer with us, but pleased to read that he did record music I like - Mozart, Bach, Lieder...

Here's a particularly convincing and thrilling performance of Schumann's Die Beiden Grenadiere:


----------



## Pugg

Rita Streich; "Ständchen"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Pugg

Evelyn Lear; "Leises Lied"; Richard Strauss


----------



## helenora

"Au fond du temple saint" from Bizet's "Les Pêcheurs de perles"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Thomas Hampson sings Schubert's "Der Lindenbaum"


----------



## Pugg

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; "Verborgenheit"; Mörike-Lieder; Hugo Wolf
for Mr. Wolf's Birthday.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Another Nor'Easter today - 12" of new snow predicted - school cancelled:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

1. Telemann, Komm Schlaf (From "Germanicus") (Nuria Rial)


----------



## Pugg

Régine Crespin sings "Kennst du das Land" by Wolf - LIVE!


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Another Nor'Easter today - 12" of new snow predicted - school cancelled:


Hello Joe,
what search term did you use?
I can't see the video over here and I can't find it either.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> Hello Joe,
> what search term did you use?
> I can't see the video over here and I can't find it either.


At youtube.com searched for "musica sacra snowday"

PS: turned out to be 18 inches of snow, and the bottom 3 inches was wet, thick, and heavy!


----------



## Pugg

Christa Ludwig; "Ganymed"; Franz Schubert
For Mrs. Ludwig 90th birthday.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Christa Ludwig; "Ganymed"; Franz Schubert
> For Mrs. Ludwig 90th birthday.


Man...what a gorgeous singing


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Lucia Popp: Solveig's Song (Peer Gynt - Grieg)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Blancrocher

Eula Beal - Erbarme dich


----------



## Pugg

Simon Keenlyside; "Von ewiger Liebe"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Pugg

Erika Köth "Das Kinderspiel" Mozart


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

Elly Ameling; "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"; Wedding Cantata; Johann Sebastian Bach

For Mr. Bach's birthday


----------



## Pugg

Mussorgsky- Where are you, Little Star (Boris Christoff bass)
Also remembering Mr Mussorsky's birthday.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Grace Bumbry; "Der Wanderer "; Franz Schubert


----------



## Marinera




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Schubert Ständchen "Zögernd leise" - Bethan Langford, the Alma Mater Ensemble, Alice Turner

April 8th, me on the piano and my mother singing with her choir. If it is recorded I will post it here.


----------



## Marinera

^
Great! And good luck with you performance


----------



## Pugg

Symphony 8 Finale *Alles Vergängliche ist nur ein Gleichnis* - Gustav Mahler
bending the rules a bit, last night seen live in Rotterdam, stunning!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Lucia Popp: Solveig's Song (Peer Gynt - Grieg)


Believe it or not, but exactly on 17ths of March I was reading a play of H.Ibsen "Peer Gynt". Now I opened this thread and see this. Increadible!


----------



## alan davis

Pugg said:


> Schubert Ständchen "Zögernd leise" - Bethan Langford, the Alma Mater Ensemble, Alice Turner
> 
> April 8th, me on the piano and my mother singing with her choir. If it is recorded I will post it here.


So you're not just a pretty face Pugg? Hope all goes well.


----------



## Pugg

Magda Oliver MIO BABBINO CARO _1962_Concertgebouw_ Amesterdam.wmv


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Schubert Ständchen "Zögernd leise" - Bethan Langford, the Alma Mater Ensemble, Alice Turner
> 
> April 8th, me on the piano and my mother singing with her choir. If it is recorded I will post it here.


unfortunately in this recording a pianist isn't that good and sound between singers and piano isn't balanced well enough, I mean too much of piano part and her right hand is too loud. Or maybe it's just because of technical conditions of recording.....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> unfortunately in this recording a pianist isn't that good and sound between singers and piano isn't balanced well enough, I mean too much of piano part and her right hand is too loud. Or maybe it's just because of technical conditions of recording.....


I am going to do better, that's a promise.


----------



## Pugg

As we approach Easter let's do the opening of the Matthew Passion.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I am going to do better, that's a promise.


yes, I'm pretty sure and you will really support them. That's a great art of an accompanist


----------



## Pugg

Ileana Cotrubas; "Alte Liebe"; Johannes Brahms
Bought the sheet music for myself and a lady singer, want to try this .


----------



## pjang23

To all the lieder connoisseurs, I am running a daily game on art songs to share recommendations. Feel free to join in!

Let's Discover Art Songs!


----------



## Pugg

Gramophone Awards 2017: *Benjamin Appl* sings Millöcker's 'Dunkelrote Rosen'

My goodness , such a nice voice.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler - Der Abschied, Christa Ludwig (1966)

:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Teresa Berganza, ´El Sampedrino`, canción pampeana, Carlos Guastavino


----------



## Pugg

Arleen Auger - Joseph Haydn "Piercing Eyes"
For Mr. Haydn's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Hermann Prey - Sonntag, Op. 47, No 3 - Johannes Brahms


----------



## Pugg

Helena Dearing, Sopran: Lachner, Waldvögelein


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Julia Lezhneva performs Bellini "Ma rendi pur contento"


----------



## Pugg

Erna Spoorenberg sings Schubert "Italian Songs" - LIVE!


----------



## Marinera

Gori, gori, moya zvezda,
Zvezda lyubvi, privetnaya!
Shine, shine, my star,
Shine, affable star!

Ty u menya odna zavetnaya,
Drugoy ne budet nikogda.
You are my only cherished one,
Another there will never be.

2.
Soydyot li noch na zemlyu yasnaya,
Zvyozd mnogo bleshchet v nebesakh,
If a clear night comes down upon the earth
Many stars shine in the skies,

No ty odna, moya prekrasnaya,
Gorish v otradnykh mne luchakh.
But you alone, my gorgeous one,
Shine in pleasant beams to me

3.
Zvezda nadezhdy blagodatnaya,
Zvezda lyubvi volshebnykh dney,
O blessed star of hope,
The star of love of magic days,

Ty budesh vechno nezakatnaya
V dushe toskuyushchey moyey.
You will be eternally unwithering
In my longing soul.

4.
Tvoikh luchey nebesnoy siloyu
Vsya zhizn moya ozarena.
By the heavenly strength of your beams
My whole life is illuminated

Umru li ya, ty nad mogiloyu
Gori, siyay, moya zvezda!
And if I die, over my grave
Shine, shine on, my star!


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


>


I keep it in mind on Saturday, keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Marinera

Oh wow, definitely fingers crossed! Wonderful song.


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


This is a brand new release. Many thanks for this post!


----------



## Star

Heard this the other day in the car. Rather lovely I thought. Hope purists won't mnd it's the grown up Aled Jones. I think he puts it over rather well.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> Oh wow, definitely fingers crossed! Wonderful song.


But I am doing Schubert's Part-song, but this title seems so appropriate.


----------



## Marinera

^
Yes indeed.

I was searching for Werner Gura's version of d920, but I couldn't find it.
I thought that Werner Gura performed this Standchen, but it seems I was mistaken. It's Birgit Remmert who sings it on the same album. However even while listening to the excellent Remmert's version I can still literally hear him singing this song. Funny thing - memory. Or is it mind..


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Grace Bumbry; "Widmung"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Marinera

Vinogradov Georgy - Lensky Aria


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

VILLA LOBOS Bachianas Brasilieras No 5 LEONARD BERNSTEIN


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Jonas Kaufmann - Richard Strauss - Morgen


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Yes. I sing this one in the shower frequently.

I wonder if I can subscribe to a melody of the month program, where chosen melodies can be mailed to me?


----------



## Marinera




----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


>


Yeah, that's a famous one.


----------



## hpowders

I whistle this one on the way to work a few days a week. I seem to be the only one in the subway car. Maybe it's my breath.


----------



## Pugg

Olaf Bär; "An die Musik; Franz Schubert


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Barbara Bonney "Where Dreams Are Born" John Williams


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Yes. I sing this one in the shower frequently.
> 
> I wonder if I can subscribe to a melody of the month program, where chosen melodies can be mailed to me?


How about this one, can you sing this in the shower too? 10 hours, hope your hot water service is a big one!


----------



## Pugg

Surabaya Johnny (Weill) - Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Amsterdam Sinfonietta and Thomas Hampson - Schubert - Ständchen - [CCS 38917]


----------



## Pugg

Hijo de la Luna -Monserrat Caballé


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Marilyn Horne;"Kennst du das Land"; Goethe-Lieder; Hugo Wolf


----------



## Blancrocher

Pur ti miro

Good singing, and a quite tasteful disrobing scene.


----------



## Pugg

Teresa BERGANZA sings "La moglie..." J.Haydn


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Samuel Ramey in a concert aria: Mozart "Cosi dunque tradisci", Salzburg 95


----------



## Pugg

Joyce DiDonato sings Rossini's Stabat Mater - Proms 2007


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Joyce DiDonato sings Rossini's Stabat Mater - Proms 2007


i like her and follow her on instagram


----------



## Pugg

Anneliese Rothenberger & Rudolf Schock; "Hab' ich nur deine Liebe"; Boccaccio; Franz von Suppé


----------



## Pugg

Joan Sutherland sings Leoncavallo's Mattinata


----------



## Pugg

Beverly Sills Sings Martini's Plaisir d'amour

:angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Leontyne Price: St Ita's Vision
From the hermit songs


----------



## Pugg

Oralia Dominguez: Alto Rhapsody by Brahms


----------



## Pugg

Prokofiev - 3 Russian folk songs from op.104 - Popp / Parsons

Remembering Mr. Profofiev's birthday.


----------



## ldiat

DEAR PUGG, i am sorry to report your fav opera overture Don Giovanni is ranked #98 on the socal KUSC TOP 100 listeners countdown---->98. Mozart: Don Giovanni. But I LIKE IT!!


----------



## ldiat

and also sad to report Beethoven: Fur Elise has dropped from 52 -91 on the KUSC countdon


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming sings Exsultate Jubilate (Mozart)
All the more reason for this song of the day!


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Appl - Oft denk ich, sie sind nur ausgegangen

Benjamin Appl performing "Oft denk ich, sie sind nur ausgegangen" from Mahler's song cycle for voice and orchestra, "Kindertontenlieder".


----------



## Marinera

From the oratorio _Maddalena Ai Piedi di Cristo_.

Caldara - Per Il Mar del Pianto Mio.

Maria Cristina Kiehr as Maddalena


----------



## Pugg

Im Abendrot (Richard Strauss) Fleming - Pappano


----------



## Pugg

Dame Joan Sutherland - Home! Sweet Home, Sydney Opera House farewell performance


----------



## Rogerx

Pugg said:


> Dame Joan Sutherland - Home! Sweet Home, Sydney Opera House farewell performance


This makes my heart betas faster, I was one of those lucky to be in Covent Garden seen Sutherland bowing for the very last time as singer, for me personally, she was the greatest of all.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Pugg: I hope you have seen this one.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Pugg said:


> Benjamin Appl - Oft denk ich, sie sind nur ausgegangen
> 
> Benjamin Appl performing "Oft denk ich, sie sind nur ausgegangen" from Mahler's song cycle for voice and orchestra, "Kindertontenlieder".


Now I see who brought me to this voice, again thank you and I will buy more CD'S from the guy.


----------



## Marinera

I've been listening this with Piau, earlier, can't find a clip with her though.


----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell Handel's Messiah I Know That My Redeemer Liveth


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mirella Freni. Canzone del Salice. Otello. G. Verdi


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ferruccio Furlanetto sings Winterreise (#3 Frozen Tears)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Crudele! - Non mi dir - Birgit Nilsson


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Evening Sacrifice - B. Christoff and the Choir of the A. Nevsky Cathedral.
Found this one, on my shelf's, sensational music.


----------



## Rogerx

Gérard Souzay - Après un rêve - Gabriel Fauré

From "The Wedding"


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert / Hermann Prey, 1960s: Die Forelle ("The Trout"), D. 550 - Leonard Hokanson, piano


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann: Verdi - Ah, la paterna mano (2013)


----------



## Rogerx

Irmgard Seefried sings Gustav Mahler "Das himmlische Leben" from Symphony No. 4 in G major


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Lied 'Na die Hoffnung', Op. 32
Peter Schreier, tenor


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Weill - Teresa Stratas: "One Touch of Venus"-


----------



## Rogerx

Grace Bumbry; "Sommerabend";Johannes Brahms


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

^
Thrice happy time 

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Boieldieu: La Dame blanche "Komm, o holde Dame"

Fritz Wunderlich


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov Lieder Fifteen Songs Op 26 (14-15)

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano 
Elisabeth Soderstrom, soprano


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Men at work (almost sounds like Rachmaninov if you say it fast enoughoff)


----------



## Rogerx

Felicity Lott: Ave Maria by Schubert


----------



## ldiat

only because it by Joyce.......:kiss:


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia Geszty; "Non curo l'affetto"; K 74b ; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw - Bach -BWV 199. 04. "Tief gebückt und voller Reue", Aria for soprano


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" Ruckert Lieder


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair; "La coccinelle"; Georges Bizet


----------



## Rogerx

Françoise Pollet; "Au cimetière"; Les nuits d'été; Hector Berlioz


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich - Caro mio ben (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge; "Total eclipse"; Samson; George Frederic Handel


----------



## DavidA

Flower song Carmen

Kauffmann a brilliant Jose


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa - PANIS ANGELICUS (César Franck)


----------



## helenora

Rogerx said:


> Kiri Te Kanawa - PANIS ANGELICUS (César Franck)


very good recording! her voice sounds especially light and shining!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa: Stille Tränen, Op. 35 Nr.10 by Schumann


----------



## helenora

Hi everyone! I wonder where Pugg is. He was very active in many threads including this one and now looks like he is unavailable. maybe there is someone who knows the reason of his sudden absence.


----------



## helenora

post deleted.....


----------



## helenora

Rogerx said:


> Kiri Te Kanawa: Stille Tränen, Op. 35 Nr.10 by Schumann


the more I listen to Schumann's Lieder the more I realize how much more he added (his music) to original verses of a poet making them more profound, emphasizing hidden meaning of a poem, making it more substantial, more sublime.

here is an original text by Justinus Kerner

Du bist vom Schlaf erstanden
Und wandelst durch die Au.
Da liegt ob allen Landen
Der Himmel wunderblau.

[So lang du ohne Sorgen
Geschlummert schmerzenlos]1,
Der Himmel bis zum Morgen
Viel Tränen niedergoß.

In stillen Nächten weinet
Oft mancher aus dem Schmerz,
Und morgens dann [ihr]2 meinet,
Stets fröhlich sei sein Herz.

It's better if you translate it on your own since English translation on the internet is not very precise and leads to misinterpretation.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings Solveig's Song


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

.....wrong thread


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Chant des moissonneurs vendéens"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Paul Peterson

Rogerx said:


> Thomas Hampson; "Chant des moissonneurs vendéens"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


What makes you like this enough to be the melody of the day?


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Sicilienne"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Der Lindenbaum (Winterreise) - Hermann Prey


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Lisa della Casa sings Strauss "In Abendrot"


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney; "Oh! Quand je dors"; Franz Liszt


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Joe B

RogerExcellent said:


>


Vocal music....melody of the day.....Beethoven's 5th?


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney; Angelika Kirchschlager; "Maiglöckchen und die Blümelein"; Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## Prat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sumi Jo--Soprano
Henk Rubingh--Leader
Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sumi Jo--Soprano
> Henk Rubingh--Leader
> Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra


double like!!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Shirley Verrett and Lucia Valentini Terrani in Agnus Dei - Verdi Requiem


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## ldiat




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Rogerx

María Bayo; "Da tempeste"; Giulio Cesare; George Frederic Handel


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> María Bayo; "Da tempeste"; Giulio Cesare; George Frederic Handel


and a doub....no wait TRIPLE like. just thinking i haven't listened to this in a few.......Thanks!!


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> and a doub....no wait TRIPLE like. just thinking i haven't listened to this in a few.......Thanks!!


Did you ever heard this voice before? It's small but gorgeous.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Edita Gruberova; "Dans un bois solitaire"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Edith Mathis: The complete "Miseri noi! Misera patria! Hob.XXIVa


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato - Mascagni - Ave, Maria


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


WOW! haven't listened to this tune since Superan passed!!:lol: on SMOOTH fm what ever that aussie station is


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Joyce DiDonato - Mascagni - Ave, Maria


YES! Joyceie...i will let her know on twitter this played on Talk Classical!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney Geoffrey Parsons "An Chloë" W.A. Mozart


----------



## jenspen

The composer himself was one of the "lads who would never be old" - he died on the Somme.


----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw; "Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé"; Maurice Ravel


----------



## jenspen

Getting in early for with a song for tomorrow with:

Der Gärtner (Hugo Wolf Mörike Lieder) sung by the wonderful tenor Werner Güra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

weird


----------



## Rogerx

Gretchaninoff, Lullaby. Joan Sutherland, soprano


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Metairie Road

Okay Idiat, I see where you're going. Gluck and Mozart superb.

The Leo and the Jommelli takes on this aria are particularly good also.

*Leonardo Leo - Sperai vicino il lido*





Jommelli - Sperai vicino il lido





Honorable mentions

Vivaldi - Sperai vicino il lido





Joseph Schuster - Sperai vicino il lido





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## RogerExcellent

Auf dem Wasser zu singen"; Franz Schubert

Ian Bostridge--Tenor
Julius Drake--Piano
1998


----------



## Rogerx

Laudate Dominum - Danielle de Niese.

The last leaves have fallen
The last horn has sounded


----------



## RogerExcellent

Jonas Kaufmann - Richard Strauss - Morgen


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Laudate Dominum - Danielle de Niese.
> 
> The last leaves have fallen
> The last horn has sounded


Triple like!!! Thanks! Love Her! now i have to go listen to Handels G.S. and Da tempeste


----------



## RogerExcellent

Lawrence Brownlee Sings Rossini's "Addio ai Viennesi" 
can't finds lyrics, sorry.


----------



## Rogerx

Virginia Zeani "Se pieta" Giulio Cesare


----------



## Rogerx

Bella mia fiamma/ Mozarteum K.528

Lilian Sukis- Leopold Hager


----------



## Rogerx

Hilde Güden - The Laughing Song from Die Fledermaus


----------



## RamonC

Erwartung , Arnold Schoenberg. Soprano Olena Tokar (Published in youtube on 28 Dec 2011).

Erwartung (Expectation), Op. 17, is a one-act monodrama in four scenes by Arnold Schoenberg to a libretto by Marie Pappenheim. Composed in 1909, the opera takes the unusual form of a monologue for solo soprano accompanied by a large orchestra. Schoenberg's succinct description of Erwartung was as follows:

_In Erwartung the aim is to represent in slow motion everything that occurs during a single second of maximum spiritual excitement, stretching it out to half an hour._


----------



## Rogerx

Lily Pons sings "Air de Momus" from Bach's Cantata Phoebus and Pan. 1940.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Metairie Road said:


> Okay Idiat, I see where you're going. Gluck and Mozart superb.
> 
> The Leo and the Jommelli takes on this aria are particularly good also.
> 
> *Leonardo Leo - Sperai vicino il lido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jommelli - Sperai vicino il lido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honorable mentions
> 
> Vivaldi - Sperai vicino il lido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Schuster - Sperai vicino il lido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


WOW! Thank you! sorry i missed this post! thanks again! nice!


----------



## RogerExcellent

Teresa Berganza "Gloria patri" Salmo 126 Vivaldi


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Don Pasquale - Norina áriája - Kalmár Magda


----------



## eugeneonagain

Looks like she's miming.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

short hair


----------



## Rogerx

Elisabeth Söderström: Oh, do not sing to me again by Rachmaninov.


----------



## Rogerx

Irmgard Seefried sings Franz Schubert "Wiegenlied", D. 498, op. 98 No. 2


----------



## RogerExcellent

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Lied 'Adelaide', Op. 46
*Peter Schreier, tenor
Walter Olbertz, piano
*


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich; "Granada"; Augustin Lara


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle sings "Allerseelen" by Richard Strauss,
accompanied by James Levine in a performance from 1986.


----------



## ldiat

versions posted b4 but check this one out


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Howells and Catherine Malfitano sing "Ah, perdona al primo affetto"


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Anne Howells and Catherine Malfitano sing "Ah, perdona al primo affetto"


coming to LA opera....but we might move to Las Vegas. love this!


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## ldiat

RogerExcellent said:


>


YES! another triple like!!


----------



## RogerExcellent

ldiat said:


> YES! another triple like!!


I think you like it


----------



## betterthanfine

*Hendrik Andriessen - Magna res est amor*

Elly Ameling sings wonderfully, aided by Bernard Haitink and his Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## les24preludes

Beautiful song which always moves me...


----------



## Rogerx

Les Berceaux, Gabriel Fauré - Sully-Prudhomme, Ian Bostridge - Julius Drake


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischütz - Huntsmen's Chorus


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp and Heinz Kruse perform Clarissa and Don Gomez's love duet from "Die Drei Pintos", a comic opera by Carl Maria von Weber and Gustav Mahler. 
The conductor is Gary Bertini.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria (William Gomez) - Elina Garanca


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## pianoville




----------



## Rogerx

Maria Stader: Psalm 150 by Bruckner


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Dermota "Un'aura amorosa" from Cosi fan tutte


----------



## vamei

*Villa Lobos Bachianas Nº 4 for piano & orchestra Prelude*


----------



## Rogerx

In der Fremde(Schumann) - Bryn Terfel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Annelies Kupper & Anny Schlemm "Wenn die sanften Abendwinde


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Annelies Kupper & Anny Schlemm "Wenn die sanften Abendwinde


1.35 to me is the best and the rest......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> Annelies Kupper & Anny Schlemm "Wenn die sanften Abendwinde


Thanks heaven for small mercy's he's not in the last act, he was horrible.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau: Franz Schubert, Lied der Delphine


----------



## Rogerx

Christine Brewer; "Funeral Blues"; Cabaret Songs; Benjamin Britten


----------



## Rogerx

Frederica von Stade; "Gypsy Songs"; Antonin Dvorak


----------



## Rogerx

Régine Crespin; "Le Secret"; Gabriel Fauré.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Anna Moffo - La zingara ( Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vivica Genaux Vivaldi: Griselda "Agitata da due venti"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens - "Trois jours de vendange" (Hahn)


----------



## Joe B

Track #7 from "Dawn Upshaw sings Vernon Duke":


----------



## Rogerx

Grace Bumbry; "Feldeinsamkeit"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Aaron Copland. I Bought Me a Cat from Old American Songs


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Aaron Copland. I Bought Me a Cat from Old American Songs


Interesting....my wife and I listened to this today in the car sung by Thomas Hampson.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

La Vergine degli Angeli from La Forza - Gabriella Tucci


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa | Stille Tränen ; Schumann.


----------



## Rogerx

Erika Köth - Schlösser, die im Monde liegen - Frau Luna - Paul Lincke [


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jussi Björling; "Je suis seul!...Ah, fuyez, douce image"; Manon; Jules Massenet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Auger - Joseph Haydn "Piercing Eyes"


----------



## Rogerx

CARMEN - LEONTYNE PRICE - Près des remparts de Séville (Seguedille)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Horne: Rossini - L'Italiana in Algeri, 'Cruda sorte! Anor tiranno!'


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier - Mozart, "Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön" (Die Zauberflöte)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Magda Olivero - Signore ascolta (Puccini - Turandot) 1938.wmv


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Auger & Della Jones; "Pur ti miro"; Magnificat in D major; Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Anna Moffo - Vissi d'arte


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings "Let the bright Seraphim" from Samson


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Inge Borkh sings "Air de Lia" from 
L'enfant prodigue by Claude Debussy
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mirella Freni. O patria mia from Verdi's Aida.


----------



## hpowders

My candidate for Melody of the Day would be Danny Boy as recorded by Renee Fleming at Senator John McCain's funeral. I bet it will sell over a million copies!


----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi in Refice's Cecilia - Grazie Sorelle


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sarah Connolly and Rosemary Joshua sing the duet: "O, lovely peace" from Handel's "Judas Maccabeus"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

just 1 more time


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge; "An den Mond"; D 193; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - V'Adoro Pupille

A very young Lucia Popp as Cleopatra in Handel's Giulio Cesare in German.
With Walter Berry as Julius Caesar.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Lucia Popp - V'Adoro Pupille
> 
> A very young Lucia Popp as Cleopatra in Handel's Giulio Cesare in German.
> With Walter Berry as Julius Caesar.


triple like! love this. (i made all the hand and arm movements)


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Ti voglio tanto bene - Live from Berlin's Waldbuehne


----------



## Rogerx

Fiorenza Cossotto - Durante: "Vergin tutt'amor"


----------



## Jacck

Beverly Sills sings "Marietta's Lied" from "Die Tote Stadt" by Erich Korngold


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Bastien und Bastienne


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

W.A. Mozart - Lucia Popp "Die Entführung aus dem Serail" Welche Wonne, Welche Lust


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Così fan tutte - Soave sia il vento - Price, Troyanos, Flagello - Leinsdorf (1967)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gianna D'Angelo - Caro nome (1958)


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price & Fiorenza Cossotto "Agnus Dei" Verdi-Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - She never told her love (Ian Bostridge)


----------



## Jacck

Hans Werner Henze: Boulevard Solitude


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza; "Tonadillas"; Enrique Granados


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Montserrat Caballé sings Alzira's from Verdi


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier - Mozart «Don Giovanni» Il mio tesoro intanto


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa sings "Ebben? Ne andrò lontana"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Brownlee Sings Rossini's "Addio ai Viennesi"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Brownlee - Mozart - Un'aura amorosa (Cosi Fan Tutte)


----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Brownlee - L'elisir d'amore - Una furtiva lagrima


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price & Samuel Barber: Hermit Songs Op. 39


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dietrich Fischer Dieskau Der Lindenbaum Die Winterreise


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Les Filles de Cadix - Victoria de los Angeles.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt .


----------



## Marinera




----------



## Rogerx

Rockwell Blake - La danza ( Soirees Musicales - Gioachino Rossini )


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Agnes Baltsa, Paris 1981, "Parto, parto"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Sicilienne"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Interesting. This work isn't in Lina Tur Bonet's 2014 Vivaldi album. Do you know is this perhaps a preview from some future release?


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell - When I am laid in earth (Dido's Lament) - Dido and Aeneas - Tatiana Troyanos


----------



## Dorsetmike

That always makes my eyes leak!


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney - Auf Flugeln des Gesanges (Mendelssohn)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Reger: Mariä Wiegenlied Op.76 No.52 - Anne Sofie von Otter with Bengt Forsberg (Piano)






Maria sitzt im Rosenhag
Und wiegt ihr Jesuskind,
Durch die Blätter leise
Weht der warme Sommerwind.

Zu ihren Füßen singt
Ein buntes Vögelein:

Schlaf, Kindlein, süße,
Schlaf nun ein!

Hold ist dein Lächeln,
Holder deines Schlummers Lust,
Leg dein müdes Köpfchen
Fest an deiner Mutter Brust!

Schlaf, Kindlein, süße,
Schlaf nun ein!

Martin Boelitz


----------



## Rogerx

"Behold, I tell you a mystery...The trumpet shall sound", Philippe Sly


----------



## Rogerx

Fanny Hensel-Mendelssohn: Gondellied


----------



## Rogerx

"Die Lotosblume"; Myrthen-Lieder; Robert Schumann- Karita Mattila


----------



## Rogerx

Cristina Deutekom - Liebe, du Himmel auf Erden 1980 Eb (Lehar-Paganini)


----------



## ldiat

and like i wrote Mugic Flute follows me around. driving home and whats on KUSC Alison Balsom playing "Queen of the Night" Der Hölle Rache. but could not find Alison on you tube(help) but found this. close..




then i notice several others


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria de los Ángeles; "De España vengo"; (El niño judio); Pablo Luna


----------



## ldiat

3 places to post but placed it here


----------



## Rogerx

Anneliese Rothenberger & Rudolf Schock "Letzte Rose" Martha


----------



## Rogerx

Sumi Jo - "Pie Jesu" - Faure.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Edita Gruberova; "An die Nacht"; Brentano-Lieder; Richard Strauss


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Gérard Souzay - Après un rêve - Gabriel Fauré


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - W.A. Mozart "Le Nozze di FIgaro" Act lV, Susanna "Deh vieni Non Tardar"


----------



## Rogerx

Danielle de Niese sings "Sich Üben im lieben" by J. S. Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw - Die Zauberflöte - Ach, ich fühl's, es ist verschwunden


----------



## Rogerx

Gérard Souzay; "Le secret"; Gabriel Fauré


----------



## Rogerx

American soprano Eleanor Steber (1914-1990) singing "Le Spectre de la Rose" from "Les Nuits d'Été" by Hector Berlioz
- Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor
- Columbia Symphony Orchestra
* Studio recording in January 1954


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Danielle de Niese sings "Sich Üben im lieben" by J. S. Bach


Triple Like! Danielle my love!!! (i follow her on twitter...be still my heart)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dawn Upshaw - Die Zauberflöte - Ach, ich fühl's, es ist verschwunden


Yes! another Triple Like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings Solveig's Song.


----------



## Rogerx

Luciano Pavarotti - La Danza: Tarantella Napolitana


----------



## Rogerx

Scottish Lieder (Scottish Song) Op. 108 by Beethoven Behold, My Love, How Green the Groves


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss op 31 no 1, Blauer Sommer; Edith Wiens, sopraan


----------



## Rogerx

Bryn Terfel; "Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau - O Lieb - Franz Lisz


----------



## Dimace

Eternal Liszt, magical Brigitte Fassbaender!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler - Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen - Ludwig / Philharmonia / Klemperer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

ldiat said:


>


Done with the move? Life back to normal?


----------



## Rogerx

Ruth Ann Swenson; "Se pieta di me non seti"; Giulio Cesare; George Frideric Handel


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> American soprano Eleanor Steber (1914-1990) singing "Le Spectre de la Rose" from "Les Nuits d'Été" by Hector Berlioz
> - Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor
> - Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> * Studio recording in January 1954


I came to tears listening this. Dimitris and Eleanor! Your taste is impeccable, dear friend!!!!


----------



## Dimace

Let us fix our mood a little... with the magical Candy.


----------



## Rogerx

Concertgebouw Orchestra Mahler Symphony No.4 Haitink /Schaefer


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - Frühlingsstimmenwaltzer (Voices of Spring) - filmed in 1965


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier - Schumann: Mondnacht


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Joe B said:


> Done with the move? Life back to normal?


YES! Thank you for asking!


----------



## Rogerx

Gute Nacht aus Schuberts Winterreise.

Christoph Prégardien & Andreas Staier


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - Dvorak


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

José van Dam; "Les Berceaux"; Gabriel Fauré


----------



## Marinera




----------



## ldiat

AND DANCE


----------



## Marinera

^
LOL that's been definitely enlivening :lol: 

Watched it already three times, and that priceless genius Ms Netrebko's moment with violinist's hair even more than that. Hilarious


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich- Die alten, bösen Lieder. R. Schumann


----------



## Dimace

ldiat said:


> AND DANCE


I really like Ms Netrebko and all of her theatricals, aber das ist kein richtiges Deutsch, sehr geehrte Frau Netrebko… (I have written that her German language pronunciation is inappropriate... She must try to improve it, because I understood almost nothing from what she sang.)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Sweetest flowers indeed...this song sent me a-hunting for the disc with it, only cd with opera highlights I would've preferred seems to be quite extinct on the 'new' market.. However, there is a box set of 8cds with Handel oratorios conducted by Hogwood, this piece should be there too.

Only..I went after a rabbit and found a mammoth.

Anyway, before that I'd been entertaining myself with this song. My second day Odyssey into Russian songs and military marches turned Mexican


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Joe B

Gerald Finzi's "Come Away Death":






Marianne Kielland (mezzo), Sergej Osadchuk (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - Hymn of the Cherubim - USSR Ministry Of Culture Chamber Choir


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Dimace

This one comes from South Korea. Very nice (also the film) and very touchy.


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Das Lied der Trennung"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

A te l'estremo addio" from Simon Boccanegra sung by Kurt Moll (Bavarian State Opera conductor: Giuseppe Patanè 1988


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann performs Parla più piano, the love-theme from The Godfather. Taken from the Dolce Vita


----------



## Rogerx

Mirella Freni; "Ave Maria, piena di grazia; Otello; Act IV; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Rogerx

H. Purcell - The Fairy Queen "O Let Me Weep" Sylvia McNair


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - W.A. Mozart "Le Nozze di FIgaro" Act lV, Susanna "Deh vieni Non Tardar"


----------



## Rogerx

Pilar Lorengar; "Schenkt man sich Rosen im Tirol"; Der Vogelhändler; Carl Zeller


----------



## Botschaft

Brahms: Wie Melodien zieht es

Text & translation


----------



## Botschaft

Bach: Blute nur, du liebes Herz (St Matthew Passion)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland ❦ Rodelinda: Se'l mio duol non e si forte


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Botschaft

Brahms: Vor dem Fenster

Text & translation


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson - Urlicht - Mahler


----------



## LittleSoul

Lately been listening to Elgar's 'Where the corals lie' from his Sea Pictures, Op.37, interpreted by Janet Baker, Barbirolli, LSO






The deeps have music soft and low
When winds awake the airy spry,
It lures me, lures me on to go
And see the land where corals lie.
The land, the land, where corals lie.

By mount and mead, by lawn and rill,
When night is deep, and moon is high,
That music seeks and finds me still,
And tells me where the corals lie.
And tells me where the corals lie.

Yes, press my eyelids close, 'tis well,
Yes, press my eyelids close, 'tis well,
But far the rapid fancies fly
To rolling worlds of wave and shell,
And all the land where corals lie.

Thy lips are like a sunset glow,
Thy smile is like a morning sky,
Yet leave me, leave me, let me go
And see the land where corals lie.
The land, the land, where corals lie.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sofie von Otter; "Elsk"; Haugtussa' Edvard Grieg


----------



## Botschaft

Brahms: Meerfahrt

Text & translation


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Widmung op. 25 nº 1 (Schumann) - Diana Damrau


----------



## jenspen

Rogerx said:


> Widmung op. 25 nº 1 (Schumann) - Diana Damrau


She sounds to me a little like Schwarzkopf.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Widmung op. 25 nº 1 (Schumann) - Diana Damrau


and another triple like!!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Greig Solveigs song


----------



## Botschaft

Bach: Et in Spiritum Sanctum (Mass in B minor)


----------



## Rogerx

Anna Moffo: Rachmaninoff, 'Vocalise' Op. 34 No.14


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Soldiers Chorus- Faust


----------



## Botschaft

Brahms: Sapphische Ode

Text & translation


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Orlando Paladino (1782) - Aria for Angelica - "Non partir, mia bella face" (Arleen Auger)


----------



## Rogerx

With a very big thank you: Joe B.:cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Jules Massenet
Élégie for contralto, piano and cello (1875)

Maureen Forrester, contralto
Andrew Davis, piano
Ofra Harnoy, cello


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

F.Cilea - ADRIANA LECOUVREUR - "Io son l'umile ancella" - RAI di Milano "Concerto Martini & Rossi" - 24 dicembre 1956 - Live
Soprano italiano ROSANNA CARTERI -


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney Geoffrey Parson "Das Lied der Trennung" W.A. Mozart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Frederica von Stade; "Oh! quand je dors"; Franz Liszt


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell - When I am laid in earth (Dido's Lament) - Dido and Aeneas - Tatiana Troyanos


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## xrysida

Maria Callas, Norma - Casta Diva - Bellini


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Allen and Felicity Lott sing Mendelssohn


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Soldiers Chorus- Faust


*Groan* Of course I had to watch this video. Why did you had to post it? Now I'll probably going to re-lapse into another week long listening session of military marches. Again. Those military songs are just camouflaged earworms. They get into your brain with good brass and chorus and after that you have to detox it for weeks...and I'm a pacifist, I don't even know what I'm doing by listening to them.

Ok it was Faust, but still. This piece should come with a warning attached just the same.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Maureen Forrester- Agnus Dei - Bach


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach: Advent Cantata BWV 61 - Thomanerchor, Georg Christoph Biller


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay chante L'invitation au voyage (Henri Duparc)


----------



## Rogerx

Hey Big Spender: Eileen Farrell, Marilyn Horne & Carol Burnett :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman: Shéhérazade by Ravel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Haydn - Orlando Paladino (1782) - Aria for Angelica - "Non partir, mia bella face" (Arleen Auger)


----------



## Rogerx

"O mio babbino caro"; Gianni Schicchi;


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

im sorry i like this......


----------



## ldiat

and this


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman; "Dein blaues Auge"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Holzmair; "Das Veilchen"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Elīna Garanča - Ave Maria (Mascagni)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair; "Ariettes oubliées"; Claude Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

"Mai" by Gabriel Fauré (soprano+guitar)


----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Brownlee Sings Rossini's "Addio ai Viennesi"


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Ha, what a coincidence. I was listening to Fagioli's Artaserse arias on you tube and on spotify to other countertenors in Artaserse as well at about the same time a week or two ago.


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> im sorry i like this......


Why are you sorry? This is very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Augér; "Selige Nacht"; Joseph Marx


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Cantique de Noël/O Holy Night


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Das himmlische Leben


----------



## Rogerx

JOAN SUTHERLAND - IT CAME UPON A MIDNIGHT CLEAR


----------



## Rogerx

Gruber: Silent Night · Renée Fleming · Royal Philharmonic Orchestra · Andreas Delfs


----------



## Rogerx

O Holy Night - Carols from King's 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Gesu Bambino - Kathleen Battle and Frederica von Stade


----------



## Rogerx

Jose Carreras. Adeste fideles.


----------



## Jacck

"O beau pays" (Joan Sutherland)


----------



## Rogerx

We Three Kings Of Orient Are


----------



## Rogerx

Adeste fideles - Venite Adoremus - Pavarotti


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Flößt, mein Heiland, flößt dein Namen - Gundula Janowitz


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

With thanks to Lensky.


----------



## Rogerx

B-Minor Mass | J.S. Bach | Bass Aria | Et in Spiritum sanctum

Live Recording Hamburg Elbphilharmonie 30.09.2018
Andreas Wolf - Bass
Concerto Köln


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Suzanne Danco; "Ariettes oubliées"; Claude Debussy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Ch'io mi scordi di te? ... Non temer, amato bene KV 505


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay: Bach Cantata, BWV 82a (I: "Ich habe genug")


----------



## Rogerx

Netania Davrath; "Lullaby"; Sadko; Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Grace Bumbry; "An die Musik"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Richard Strauss - Morgen


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Montserrat Caballe "Im Abendrot" Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - Strauss Vier Letzte Lieder - Beim Schlafengehen


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Laughing Song from Manon Lescaut by Auber
Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano.
L´Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.
Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Prey; "Zueignung"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Sangburd

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; "Du bist die Ruh"; Franz Schubert 
Gerald Moore on piano

Du bist die Ruh',
der Friede mild,
die Sehnsucht du,
und was sie stillt.

Ich weihe dir
voll Lust und Schmerz
zur Wohnung hier
mein Aug' und Herz.

Kehr' ein bei mir,
und schließe du
still hinter dir
die Pforten zu.

Treib' andern Schmerz
aus dieser Brust!
Voll sei dies Herz
von deiner Lust.

Dies Augenzelt,
von deinem Glanz
allein erhellt,
O füll es ganz!

____

You are repose
and gentle peace.
You are longing
and what stills it.

Full of joy and grief
I consecrate to you
my eyes and my heart
as a dwelling place.

Come in to me
and softly close
the gate
behind you.

Drive all other grief
from my breast.
Let my heart
be full of your joy.

The temple of my eyes
is lit
by your radiance alone:
O, fill it wholly!


----------



## Rogerx

Beverly Sills; "Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben"; Zaïde; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Felicity Lott; "Morgen!"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Brigitte Fassbaender; "Erlkönig"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Eleanor Steber; "Au cimetière"; Les nuits d'été; Hector Berlioz


----------



## Rogerx

JOAN SUTHERLAND - (J.Haydn) - MY MOTHER BIDS ME BIND MY HAIR (1960)


----------



## Rogerx

Theo Adam- Abendlich strahlt


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau; "Auch kleine Dinge"; Italienisches Liederbuch; Hugo Wolf


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Bist du bei mir"; Gottfried Stölzel (attrib. J.S. Bach)


----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi; "Per pieta, bell' idol mir"; Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Diana Damrau; "Auch kleine Dinge"; Italienisches Liederbuch; Hugo Wolf


double like! She has a new album/cd out. just released


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> double like! She has a new album/cd out. just released




Yes, with Kaufmann, already in the house.


----------



## Rogerx

Nacht und Träume composed by Franz Schubert
Kathleen Battle (Soprano)
Lawrence Skrobacs (Piano)


----------



## Marinera

^
Amazing. Thanks Rogerx!

There's no cd of this I'm guessing, the only album I've found so far is with Levine.. interesting, really old and no reissues, will have to check it. Unless do you know if it's included perhaps in some small box set?


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> ^
> Amazing. Thanks Rogerx!
> 
> There's no cd of this I'm guessing, the only album I've found so far is with Levine.. interesting, really old and no reissues, will have to check it. Unless do you know if it's included perhaps in some small box set?


Alas only the CD you all ready found, which is good one by the way.


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Augér; "The Salley Gardens"; Benjamin Britten


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss' Ständchen


----------



## Rogerx

Not "real " classical but who cares, it's beautiful.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gérard Souzay; "Chanson triste"; Henri Duparc


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler "Urlicht". Bernard Haitink, Aafje Heynis


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gioachino Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio - "Come tacer" (Joan Sutherland)


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Holzmair; "Das Veilchen"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini - Terra e mare (Placido Domingo)


----------



## Rogerx

Amelita Galli Curci- Parla; di Arditi,!


----------



## Rogerx

Luciano Pavarotti - Cujus animam -


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jules Massenet- Élégie

Élégie for contralto, piano and cello (1875)


----------



## ldiat

Vegas!!


----------



## Rogerx

Christa Ludwig - Mondnacht (Schumann)


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet - Sainte Thérèse prie - Sally Silver/Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy; Le Promenoir des deux amants- Gérard Souzay


----------



## Rogerx

De Falla, Siete Canciones Populares Espanolas - Teresa Berganza; Gerald Moore 
Oh, boy, is this good or what.


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 390 (340c) - Lied: An die Hoffnung in D minor


----------



## Jacck

Monteverdi: "Altri canti d'amor, tenero arciero" (Madrigal from Book VIII)


----------



## Rogerx

Grace Bumbry; "Mondnacht"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich; "O liebliche Wangen"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Gundula Janowitz;" Abendlied der Fürstin"; D495; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Duparc - Chanson triste


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Sailor's Song - Hob.XXVIa:31 (1794/95)

Anne Sofie von Otter ·


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Valentini Terrani. Fac, ut portem Christi morten. Stabat Mater.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri te Kanawa. Laudate Dominum. W. A. Mozart.


----------



## Rogerx

Glitter And Be Gay · Dawn Upshaw 
( Bernstein)


----------



## Rogerx

"Erbarme dich, mein Gott" from

the "Matthäus Passion" by J.S Bach.

With the sumptuous voice of ;
Maureen Forrester (contralto)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Valentini Terrani - Agnus Dei - Petite Messe Solennelle


----------



## Rogerx

Montserrat Caballe - Lascia ch'io pianga


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Augér; "Das Lied der Trennung"; K 519; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Morgen!"; Richard Strauss

Edda Moser--Soprano
Christoph Eshenbach--Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside; "Waldesnacht"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Nótacsokor - Kalmár Magda énekel


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Twelve Songs, Op.21 - 7. Zdes khorosho


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Régine Crespin; "La reine de cœur"; La Courte Paille; Francis Poulenc


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming - Shéhérazade, New York 2003
New Year´s Eve 2003
New York Philharmonic
Avery Fisher Hall


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia Geszty - Ja, so ist sie, Die Dubarry


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Simon Keenlyside; "Waldesnacht"; Franz Schubert


i also like him as papageno


----------



## Rogerx

Je me souviens" (Reynaldo Hahn) - Susan Graham


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Les pantins de Violette - Le Chanson du canari


----------



## Rogerx

Sonya Yoncheva; "Le jour sous le soleil béni"; Madame Chrysanthèm; André Messager


----------



## Rogerx

Sumi Jo singing the fiendishly difficult aria, "Carnaval de Venise", from Masse's La Reine Topaze. With Richard Bonynge conducting the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Jose Carreras - "En Aranjuez con tu Amor"


----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Brownlee - "La Ricordanza" (Vincenzo Bellini)


----------



## Rogerx

Christa Ludwig; "Von ewiger Liebe"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Gestillte Sehnsucht, Op.91, No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Horne: Songs my mother taught me ♦ Als die alte Mutter by Dvorak


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Mesías - REJOICE GREATLY -


----------



## Rogerx

Spanisches Liederbuch, Geistliche Lieder: I. Nun bin ich dein · Birgid Steinberger


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney; "En svane"; (A swan); Edvard Grieg


----------



## Rogerx

R.I.P. - Montserrat Caballe - "La Vergine degli Angeli" - Verdi - (English lyrics translation)


----------



## ldiat

and Dance!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Leise flehen meine Lieder - Fritz Wunderlich.

I prefer this voice idiat


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Leise flehen meine Lieder - Fritz Wunderlich.
> 
> I prefer this voice idiat


very nice indeed!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Der Gondelfahrer, D. 809


----------



## Larkenfield

Natalie Schwamova


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau; "Lied der Suleika"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Erlkönig, D. 328 (Op.1) - Orchestrated By Hector Berlioz


----------



## Joe B

Polish Chamber Choir singing Pawel Lukazewski's "Ave Maia"


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl - Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd' dich wiedersehen


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier; "Abendempfindung"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Erlkönig, D. 328 (Op.1) - Orchestrated By Hector Berlioz


My favorite Erlkönig and I think this must be the best orchestral version


----------



## Marinera

Russian Romance - Light is the Night


Light is the night. The moon is

Shining quietly over the river.

And there is silver moonshine

On the blue? wave.

The forest is dark. The nightingale isn't singing

Loudly its songs

On the emerald-green branches

Of the silent trees.

The blue flowers

Are in full bloom in the moonshine.

They have awakened dreams

In my heart.

I'm? flying to you in my dreams,

Whispering your name.

My sweetheart, my darling,

I'm longing for you.

My darling, I'm still longing

For you this night.

My sweetheart, my darling,

I recall you in the moonlight,

this night, still loving you

As much as always.

My sweetheart, my darling,

Remember me

Over there, in your homeland,

In the moonlight, this night.

My sweetheart, my darling,

Remember me...


----------



## Marinera

Poulenc - 'Les chemins de l'amour' sung by soprano Yvonne Printemps. The song Poulenc dedicated to her.

The old world charm is irresistible for me today


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Russian Romance - Light is the Night
> 
> 
> Light is the night. The moon is
> 
> Shining quietly over the river.
> 
> And there is silver moonshine
> 
> On the blue? wave.
> 
> The forest is dark. The nightingale isn't singing
> 
> Loudly its songs
> 
> On the emerald-green branches
> 
> Of the silent trees.
> 
> The blue flowers
> 
> Are in full bloom in the moonshine.
> 
> They have awakened dreams
> 
> In my heart.
> 
> I'm? flying to you in my dreams,
> 
> Whispering your name.
> 
> My sweetheart, my darling,
> 
> I'm longing for you.
> 
> My darling, I'm still longing
> 
> For you this night.
> 
> My sweetheart, my darling,
> 
> I recall you in the moonlight,
> 
> this night, still loving you
> 
> As much as always.
> 
> My sweetheart, my darling,
> 
> Remember me
> 
> Over there, in your homeland,
> 
> In the moonlight, this night.
> 
> My sweetheart, my darling,
> 
> Remember me...


Who says romance is dead......:angel:


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Who says romance is dead......:angel:


Well, this thread alone has an abundance of examples that it is alive indeed


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitri Hvorostovsky - Night Song of the Wanderer (Medtner)


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Dmitri Hvorostovsky - Night Song of the Wanderer (Medtner)


Medtner songs are something of a rarity. I don't have any at all in my collection. I like the melody of this one very much.

By the way, what's with the bouquets of flowers, did audience throw them onto the stage? Because one such bouquet seems to be lying less than halfway from the main heap.


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Medtner songs are something of a rarity. I don't have any at all in my collection. I like the melody of this one very much.
> 
> By the way, what's with the bouquets of flowers, did audience throw them onto the stage? Because one such bouquet seems to be lying less than halfway from the main heap.


This is spooky, I was thinking the same when posting.....answer: no idea.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> This is spooky, I was thinking the same when posting.....answer: no idea.


Those wild Russians :lol:

I suppose it will remain a mystery unless there is a footage of the complete concert somewhere


----------



## Rogerx

CARLO BERGONZI SINGS TOSTI " SEGRETO"
One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann; "Pourquoi me réveiller"; WERTHER; Jules Massenet


----------



## Rogerx

Anna Moffo - La zingara ( Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## Rogerx

Bryn Terfel; "Un bacio di mano"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Zemlinsky "When her lover left" Maeterlinck Songs, Op. 13 (Eng. Subtitles)

Yvonne Naef, mezzo-soprano soloist

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
c. Alan Gilbert


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Crebassa singing Henri Duparc's "Lamento":


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolai Gedda sings 3 songs by Rimsky- Korsakov


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Britten - The Ash Grove (English Folk Songs) | Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Nicolai Gedda sings 3 songs by Rimsky- Korsakov


Ah, Nicolai Gedda and Russian music - this is just wonderful. Very expressive singing.

He's the second best Lensky in my opinion. Lemeshev is quite unbeatable in that role, both temperamentally and vocally he's Lensky incarnate. Also, that recording has such artists like Vishnevskaya and Belov.. another thing I love Lemeshev's diction, that has something old fashioned about it, he really feels 19th century. Although, that is one of the things I love about that aspect in art song genre when words are not sung exactly like they would in spoken language. They are not only artfully arranged, but also 'artfully' pronounced. For example, like another song below Gedda's clip, sung by Ian Bostridge 'the ash grove'. Rules of pronunciation change slightly in art songs lied across different languages. French usually don't make their 'r's sound guttural, English nearly roll their r's and immense care is taken with each word. I particularly also like when diction tends to be sharp and precise (YAY for Lemeshev). It is king of obvious why art song deserves it's name.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Julia Hamari - Matthäus Passion - Erbarme dich


----------



## Marinera

Very good singing, nuanced interpretation and poetic temperament in spades - the guy is truly Lensky material, but man, what's with all the crying? That was a bit too much, and not healthy for the voice. I wonder if he came up with this idea himself or was badly advised by someone, or perhaps his emotions got out of hand.However, strangely, to my ears, his singing didn't seem to get affected.

I don't know if perhaps I posted this before, I am sorry if I did, but it's been puzzling me for some time now.


----------



## Rogerx

Christianne Stotijn; "Erlkönig" Franz Schubert


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Bereite dir, Jesu"; Cantata BWV 147; (Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben);


----------



## Marinera

Cavalli - Ombra mai fu


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


>


Very nice music for the bright sunny mornings and afternoons. The oboe in the beginning perked me up immediately. I hope it was an oboe, otherwise I need 'Young person's guide to the orchestra' more than young persons.


----------



## Rogerx

Agnes Baltsa. Se Pótisa Rodóstamo (HD 1440)
Haven't got a clue what she is singing, sound good though.


----------



## Marinera

^

'I gave you rose-water to drink' - Greek love song. I looked and there's only a title, too bad I don't speak Greek. I'll ask my dad he probably knows it. He listens to Greek music mainly especially to popular singers from sometime around 80's.


----------



## Marinera

There's another clip with this song another singer Mary Linda - first performance
Music: Mikis Theodorakis - sounds familiar, dad probably talked about him and his music. Lyrics - Nikos Gatsos






Google translated from Italian, possibly garbled in places:

I gave you rose water

To the other world where you will go

be careful, don't become a cloud

be careful, don't become a cloud

and the sad star of dawn

so your mother can meet you

waiting for you on the threshold

I gave you rose water to drink

you gave me poison

small eagle of the frost

small hawk of solitude

Take a rush branch

a rosemary root

a rosemary root

and turned into dew

to fall at midnight

in your parched yard

I gave you rose water to drink

you gave me poison

small eagle of the frost

small hawk of solitude


----------



## Rogerx

Margaret Price; "Waldesgespräch"; op. 39; Robert Schumann


----------



## Metairie Road

> Agnes Baltsa. Se Pótisa Rodóstamo (HD 1440)


What a lovely song. I will sing it to my sweetheart; who will think I've gone nuts and call the police.

...and while I'm in a Mikis Theodorakis mood






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Rogerx

Christa Ludwig sings "Cäcilie" by Richard Strauss


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Alle Vögel sind schon da (arr. T. Marti and R. Knabi for voice and chamber ensemble)


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl - Auf Flügeln des Gesanges


----------



## Marinera

"Herr, unser Herrscher"


----------



## Rogerx

HÄNDEL : Ah mio cor! [ Alcina HWV 34 Atto II ]Fleming.


----------



## Hiawatha

Regine Crespin - Extase (Duparc)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Parla più piano - Live


----------



## Rogerx

Regine Crespin, "Après un Rêve" Fauré


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Nicholas Brownlee
bass-baritone 
Nicholasbrownlee.com

2017 Richard Tucker Career Grant Auditions (Winner)
Schweig, Schweig! 
Der Freischütz


----------



## Hiawatha

Wobbly recording; he was past his prime; there are arguably better renditions - but to my mind the sheer aptness of this from Fischer-Dieskau wins through:

Gustav Mahler - Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen


----------



## Hiawatha

Rogerx said:


> Regine Crespin, "Après un Rêve" Fauré


Thank you Rogerx.

There is just something about Crespin, isn't there - an ethereal quality; unique.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler/Frederica von Stade/LPO - Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Ian Bostridge/Julius Drake perform:

To Gratiana Dancing and Singing

Written : W. Denis Browne/Richard Lovelace


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle- Ombra mai fù


----------



## Hiawatha

Marian Anderson - "When I am Laid in Earth"

(Dido and Aeneas; Henry Purcell):


----------



## Hiawatha

Canadian Violet Archer's "Green Rain" performed by Emma Lokan:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Hiawatha

Willard White sings The Dodger Song:

(Trad but adapted by Aaron Copland for inclusion in Old American Songs)


----------



## Marinera

Philippe Sly & Le Chimera Project


----------



## gellio

The melody of the century.


----------



## ldiat

gellio said:


> The melody of the century.


have listened to this many times!!


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa sings "Vocalise" - Rachmaninoff


----------



## Hiawatha

Paul Robeson - Summertime

George Gershwin/DuBose Heyward : Porgy and Bess:


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> have listened to this many times!!


Yes, and I'm constantly mystified how people can singe like that. It's superhuman.


----------



## ldiat

Marinera said:


> Yes, and I'm constantly mystified how people can singe like that. It's superhuman.[/QUOTE
> 
> i like the opera. listen to it all


----------



## gellio

Marinera said:


> Yes, and I'm constantly mystified how people can singe like that. It's superhuman.


I know, right? It's miraculous. I bought the whole recording and it is fantastic. So is _Germanico in Germania_. I am obsessed with baroque opera now.


----------



## ldiat

gellio said:


> The melody of the century.


same opera like this one also


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Bergonzi, Ideale


----------



## Marinera

gellio said:


> I know, right? It's miraculous. I bought the whole recording and it is fantastic. So is _Germanico in Germania_. I am obsessed with baroque opera now.


I'll have to do that as well. And I've also heard good things about Germanico in Germania. Listening to it on youtube right now


----------



## Hiawatha

Roger Quilter - Dream Valley

Susan Bullock


----------



## gellio

ldiat said:


> same opera like this one also


That's my second favorite. The whole opera is fantastic and the Erato recording is sensational.


----------



## gellio

Marinera said:


> I'll have to do that as well. And I've also heard good things about Germanico in Germania. Listening to it on youtube right now


Yes, both recordings are just fantastic. Not sure which one I like better. Last week I couldn't get away from _Germanico_, this week, so far, I can't get away from _Artaserse_ and I bought a ***** ton of baroque opera in the last week. Going to start limiting myself to one a week.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - ''Nulla in mundo pax sincera'' (with soprano Zinovia Zafeiriadou Vidovic)


----------



## Rogerx

Cheryl Studer - Samuel Barber - 2 songs


----------



## Hiawatha

Maria Callas

Glacomo Puccini - O Mio Babbino Caro

(Gianni Schicchi)


----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw; "Je ne t'aime pas"; Kurt Weill


----------



## Hiawatha

Percy Grainger - Shallow Brown

John Shirley-Quirk


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Meine Lippen, sie küssen so heiß"; Giuditta; Franz Lehár


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

gellio said:


> The melody of the century.


just watched this. another version!!!


----------



## Hiawatha

Francis Poulenc - Les Chemins de l'Amour

Jessye Norman


----------



## Rogerx

Birgit Nilsson: Egmont Die Trommel gerühret - Freudvoll und leidvoll by Beethoven


----------



## Hiawatha

Franz Lehár - The Merry Widow : Vilja Aria

Sarah Tynan at the English National Opera, London Coliseum






(I had the privilege of being there yesterday afternoon!)


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Auger sings Haydn Folksongs - LIVE!


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Henry Purcell, Dido's Lament, Dame Janet Baker
This makes me cry every time I listen to it. She will always be the best Dido. I'm desperately looking for a recording of her in Dido and Aeneas. I already have her singing Handel's Giulio Cesare (in English) and in Davis' recording of Berlioz's L'Enfance du Christ opposite Sir Thomas Allen.






Don't miss Dame Janet Baker - In Her Own Words on BBC4 today at 9pm


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Henry Purcell, Dido's Lament, Dame Janet Baker
This makes me cry every time I listen to it. She will always be the best Dido. I'm desperately looking for a recording of her in Dido and Aeneas. I already have her singing Handel's Giulio Cesare (in English) and in Davis' recording of Berlioz's L'Enfance du Christ opposite Sir Thomas Allen.






Don't miss Dame Janet Baker - In Her Own Words on BBC4 today at 9pm


----------



## Rogerx

Jennie Tourel: "Erbarme dich, mein Gott" from St. Matthew Passion


----------



## Hiawatha

Manuel de Falla - Nana

Teresa Berganza


----------



## Rogerx

Hiawatha said:


> Manuel de Falla - Nana
> 
> Teresa Berganza


No offense but please do like us all, us the " insert video" second from the right, when you post please.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> No offense but please do like us all, us the " insert video" second from the right, when you post please.


He may be hitting the link button instead of the video button.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Will Todd's "Softly":


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann✬♫ "Jehova, du mein Vater"/Christus am Ölberge


----------



## Rogerx

Aafje Heynis sings Panis Angelicus by César Franck


----------



## Hiawatha

Antonio Fragoso - Chanson d'Automne


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hiawatha said:


> Antonio Fragoso - Chanson d'Automne


Beautiful music, thank you.


----------



## Rogerx

Jehova, du mein Vater · aus dem Oratorium CHRISTUS AM ÖLBERGE op.85


----------



## Hiawatha

Rogerx said:


> Aafje Heynis sings Panis Angelicus by César Franck


I like that very, very much. Thank you for your comments on Fragoso. There was, I think, brief discussion of Portuguese composers on another thread. I do like several of them and that from what we know of Fragoso he had the potential to be one of the best. Sadly he died at the age of just 21 from influenza.


----------



## Hiawatha

Joan Trimble - My Grief On The Sea:


----------



## Rogerx

Eleanor Steber; "Villanelle"; Les nuits d'été; Hector Berlioz


----------



## Rogerx

Gösta Winbergh: Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön - Die Zauberflöte


----------



## Hiawatha

Hildegard of Bingen - A Feather on the Breath of God

Extracts:


----------



## Rogerx

Carmela Remigio & Daniela Barcellona - Quis est homo - "Stabat Mater" (Rossini)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Horne (as soprano) - Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen (BWV 51), J.S Bach


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


In the classical thread?????


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> In the classical thread?????


ok sorry. i am bad but it does have a nice Melody!


----------



## Hiawatha

Lili Boulanger - Reflets:


----------



## Rogerx

Bereite dich, Zion, mit zärtlichen Trieben.. (Norma Procter - contralto, 1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Jennifer Larmore sings "Anzoleta avanti la regata" from La Regata Veneziana (Rossini)
Antoine Palloc, piano (live concert 2001)


----------



## Rogerx

ROBERTO ALAGNA and ANGELA GHEORGHIU singing an amazing duet from LES TROYENS by Berlioz


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair; "Bluet"; Francis Poulenc


----------



## Jacck

Bernarda Fink sings Schubert's "Du bist die Ruh"


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Motet for Soprano "Exsultate, Jubilate"(K. 165)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> ROBERTO ALAGNA and ANGELA GHEORGHIU singing an amazing duet from LES TROYENS by Berlioz


Gosh, that wild audience seriously startled me, Indian war cries have nothing on the ovations at the end of this duet.
Fully justified of course, great singing.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Jennifer Larmore sings "Anzoleta avanti la regata" from La Regata Veneziana (Rossini)
> Antoine Palloc, piano (live concert 2001)


another link though 




Sparkling performance. I love Larmore in Rossini's repertoire


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sofie von Otter; "Erinnerung"; Gustav Mahler


----------



## Hiawatha

Jean Coulthard - Summer is Ended (Weep Not for Me):


----------



## sonance

A lovely little melody, simple but touching:





Berlioz: Petit Oiseau
Jérôme Correas, baritone; Arthur Schoonderwoerd, pianoforte Ignace Pleyel 1836

Petit Oiseau
Pour chanter le retour / Du jour, / L'oiseau plus ne sommeille; / Dès l'aurore il s'éveille / pour chanter le retour / Du Jour. / Sa voix douce et si pure, / et l'onde qui murmure / Raniment la nature.
Salut! salut! petit oiseau, / si beau, / L'écho du bois répète / Ta douce chansonnette; / J'aime ton chant nouveau, / Si beau. / Caché sous le feuillage, / Par ton tendre ramage / Tu ravis le bocage.
Adieu! adieu! petit oiseau, / Si beau! / Je viendrai dès l'aurore / Pour t'écouter encore. / Adieu, petit oiseau, / Si beau! / A bénir tu m'engages / Dieu qui fit le bocage / Et ton si doux ramage.

Little bird
To celebrate the arrival / Of a new day, / The bird sleeps no more; / At dawn it awakes / To celebrate the arrival / Of a new day. / Its voice, so sweet and pure, / And the babbling brook / Stir nature to life.
Greetings, greetings, / Lovely little bird! / The woods echo / Your sweet ditty; / I love your new song, / A lovely song. / Hidden beneath the foliage, / With your delicate warbling / You charm the groves.
Farewell, farewell, / Lovely little bird! / I shall come at dawn / To hear you sing again. / Farewell, / Lovely little bird! / For you I give thanks, / To God, who made the groves / And your sweet song.

(French text and translation from the booklet)


----------



## Rogerx

Jennifer Larmore, Monteverdi, L'incoronazione di Poppea, "Addio Roma"


----------



## Jacck

R. HAHN. L'Heure exquise. Susan Graham


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev, The Field of the Dead, Ewa Podleś, contralto


----------



## Jacck

Canteloube, Chants d'Auvergne, "La delaïssádo," Netania Davrath.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> Canteloube, Chants d'Auvergne, "La delaïssádo," Netania Davrath.


Great recording, one of the very best.


----------



## Rogerx

Della Jones - We'll Gather Lilacs In The Spring


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Great recording, one of the very best.


I was looking on Amazon about this recording and am a bit confused. One of the reviewers said that there is a "complete" 2-CD set and also there are 2 single CD's. (One on Vanguard and one on Alto). I'm trying to figure out what recording you are referring to. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza - La Zingara (Gaetano Donizetti).avi


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I was looking on Amazon about this recording and am a bit confused. One of the reviewers said that there is a "complete" 2-CD set and also there are 2 single CD's. (One on Vanguard and one on Alto). I'm trying to figure out what recording you are referring to. Thanks.


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7949751--canteloube-songs-of-the-auvergne
This one is fine, they are all older and Alto is nicked from regular labels.


----------



## Jacck

Nina Koshetz Kaddish Maurice Ravel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Christa Ludwig; "Ellen Gesang #3"; Ave Maria; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman - Du bist wie eine blume (Schumann)


----------



## Rogerx

Gustav Mahler "Liebst Du Um Schönheit" (Thomas Hampson) with English lyrics subtitle


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

. Poulenc: Fleurs (Fiançailles pour rire, no. 6, FP. 101), Natalie Dessay


----------



## Hiawatha

Zarzuela!

José María Usandizaga - Me Dices que ya no me Quieres (Las Golondrinas) - sung by Ana María Sánchez:


----------



## Hiawatha

Rogerx said:


> . Poulenc: Fleurs (Fiançailles pour rire, no. 6, FP. 101), Natalie Dessay


I like that very much!


----------



## Hiawatha

Jacck said:


> Nina Koshetz Kaddish Maurice Ravel


And that one is not only wonderful but extraordinary!


----------



## Rogerx

J.S.Bach - Matthäus Passion, Helen Donath, Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter 1971


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Grieg: Solveigs Lied (Anna Netrebko)


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Augér; "Stornello"; Pietro Cimara


----------



## Hiawatha

Elsie Morison - "Marenka's Aria" from Bedrich Smetana's "The Bartered Bride":


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Verdi [1813-1901]
Messa da Requiem - Recordare
Luba Orgonasova - Soprano
Anne Sofie von Otter - Mezzo-Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Before I Gaze At You Again


----------



## Rogerx

Heart, We Will Forget Him from Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson (1950)

Aaron Copland ( November 14, 1900 -- December 2, 1990), composer

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Andre Previn, pianist


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Laudate dominum' Julia Lezhneva


----------



## Joe B

A very sweet, melodic six minutes:


----------



## Rogerx

Gérard Souzay; "Sérénade"; Charles Gounod


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Hiawatha

Pietro Mascagni - Son Pochi Fiori from L'Amico Fritz:

Renata Tebaldi


----------



## Hiawatha

Joe B said:


> A very sweet, melodic six minutes:


I like that a lot.


----------



## Joe B

My favorite 4 and 1/2 minutes of Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":






This takes off at 1:55.


----------



## Rogerx

Azulão,Victoria de los Angeles, Jayme Ovalle


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Canteloube : Songs of the Auvergne : Bailero. Netania Davrath.


----------



## Rogerx

Régine Crespin; "Je t'aime"; Les trois Valses; Oscar Straus


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman Sings Je Te Veux


----------



## Jacck

Prokofiev - 3 Russian folk songs from op.104 - Popp / Parsons


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Abendempfindung"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Bryn Terfel: The complete "Let us garlands bring Op. 18" (Finzi)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Jesu, meines Herzens Freund, BWV 473 · Hilde Rössel-Majdan


----------



## Rogerx

Grace Bumbry; "Gesang Weylas"; Mörike-Lieder; Hugo Wolf


----------



## Rogerx

Edita Gruberova; "An die Nacht"; Brentano-Lieder; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Spanisches Liederbuch, Geistliche Lieder: I. Nun bin ich dein · Birgid Steinberger


----------



## Rogerx

Mitsuko Shirai; "Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh"; Franz Liszt


----------



## Jacck

Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny: Ach, bedenken Sie, Herr Jakob Schmidt (Havana Lied) -...


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Schubert - Three Songs for Orchestra and Soprano (Claudio Abbado)


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf - Kennst du das Land - Seefried / Werba Salzburg 1957


----------



## Rogerx

Breathtaking rendition of Debussy's "Clair de Lune", from a Liederabend Harfe she gave in Baden-Baden with Xavier de Maistre at the harp. He wrote most of the arrangements for the harp from the original piano score


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Breathtaking rendition of Debussy's "Clair de Lune", from a Liederabend Harfe she gave in Baden-Baden with Xavier de Maistre at the harp. He wrote most of the arrangements for the harp from the original piano score


triple like! love her!!


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; Adolf Dallapozza; "Auguste Jam Colestium in G major"; D486; Franz Schubert


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Sicilienne"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Victoria de los Angeles & Alicia Larrocha 7 Canciones Populares. M. Falla.


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland; "Mariquita"; Adolphe Adam


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Heard this in the car this morning. I've listened to it several more times since I got home.


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Wiegenlied"; Richard Strauss


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sofie von Otter; "Sonnett für Wien"; Erich Wolfgang Korngold


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling singing "Villanelle" from "Les Nuits d'Été"


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sophie von Otter - Le Spectre de la Rose (Berlioz)


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato, Berlioz, Les nuits d'été, "Sur les lagunes"


----------



## Hiawatha

Gabriel Fauré - Les Roses D'Ispahan:

Victoria De Los Ángeles


----------



## Rogerx

Régine Crespin singing "Absence" from "Les Nuits d'Été"


----------



## Rogerx

Au Cimetière: Clair de Lune" from "Les Nuits d'Été"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eleanor Steber: Knoxville Summer of 1915 by Samuel Barber


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann; "Die Nacht"; Richard Strauss


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder - Fruhling


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa sings "September"


----------



## Rogerx

Gundula Janowitz, Soprano. Richard Strauss, Im Abendrot, Four Last Songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann: Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Der Einsame im Herbst";


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Hofmann "Von der Jugend" Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Tatjana Troyanos "Von der Schönheit" Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Der Trunkene im Frühling-Mahler


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ABSCHIED 
Christa Ludwig


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: 9 Gesänge, Op. 69 - 4. Des Liebsten Schwur


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler - Ich atmet' einen linden Duft - Ludwig / Philharmonia / Klemperer


----------



## Bachiana

Se Mai Senti Spirarti Sul Volto (von Gluck) by Cecilia Bartoli. Unforgettable music - and singing.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Clair de lune (Verlaine) · Pierrette Alarie · Erik Werba


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76, No. 22 · Benjamin Appl · Max Reger · James Baillieu


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Sechs Lieder von Heine"; op. 32; Anton Rubinstein


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op.61: Song with Chorus "You spotted snakes with double tongue"


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Verdi - Aria for soprano & strings (1879) - "Ave Maria"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gré Brouwenstijn - Vissi d'arte


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tatiana Troyanos sings Ravel "Greek Songs" - LIVE!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.3 in D minor / Part 2 - 4. "O Mensch! Gib acht!"...


----------



## millionrainbows

At first I thought it said "Monkey of the Day."


----------



## ldiat

millionrainbows said:


> At first I thought it said "Monkey of the Day."


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - BACH - BEREITE DIR from Cantata no.147


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Strauss - Die Fledermaus: "Champagne Finale"
Something not so serious.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gösta Winbergh - "Per pietà, non ricercate"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle; "Vorrei spiegarvi, Oh Dio!";K 418; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Aria from J. S. Bach's St. John Passion BWV 245 - "Es ist vollbracht" ("It is accomplished") - featuring boy alto Panito Iconomou, soloist of Tölzer Knabenchor, and viola da gamba soloist Christophe Coin. An inspired, historically informed performance.

alto soloist: Panito Iconomou
viola da gamba soloist: Christophe Coin
Evangelist: Kurt Equiluz
Jesus: Robert Holl
instrumental ensemble: Concentus Musicus Wien
conductor: Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Tölzer Knabenchor director: Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden
Dom in Graz, Austria, ORF, 1985

EVANGELIST
...Da nun Jesus den Essig genommen hatte, sprach er:
JESUS
Es ist vollbracht.
ARIE (alt)
Es ist vollbracht,
o Trost vor die gekränkten Seelen,
die Trauernacht
läßt nun die letzte Stunde zählen,
der Held aus Juda siegt mit Macht
und schließt den Kampf.
es ist vollbracht.


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Un moto di gioia"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Margreta Elkins: Sea Pictures Op. 37 by Elgar


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Siete canciones populares Españolas · Cora Canne Meijer

De Falla: L'amour sorcier & Sept chants populaires espagnols (Mono Version)

℗ 1955 - BNF Collection 2014


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming - Marietta's Lied (Met 125)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

One More Kiss {Follies ~ Broadway, 2011} - Rosalind Elias


----------



## Rogerx

Angelika Kirchschlager: The complete "5 Lieder Op. 38" (Korngold)


----------



## Rogerx

Lawrence Brownlee Sings Rossini's "Addio ai Viennesi"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Semele / Act 2 - Oh sleep, why dost thou leave me?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier; "Widmung"; Robert Schumann


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Wie furchtsam wankten meine Schritte
Julia Hamari


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich "Wohin bist du entschwunden"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - Cosi fan tutte: Rivolgete a Lui lo Sguardo, K584


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Der Jüngling an der Quelle - Popp / Gage live


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler/Frederica von Stade/LPO - Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza "Las hijas del Zebedeo" Chapí


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D.965 · Beverly Sills · Gervase de Peyer · Charles Wadsworth


----------



## Larkenfield

ldiat said:


>


Incredible voice with such beautiful dark overtones, and so beautifully on pitch and controlled. Truly stunning with incredible energy behind her voice as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price & Fiorenza Cossotto "Agnus Dei" Verdi-Requiem


----------



## ldiat

if i posted this already sorry for the double. birthday yesterday senior moment


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle; "Three Spanish Folk Songs"; Manuel de Falla


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Belated Happy Birthday, ldiat .:cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Mozart - "In der Väter Hallen ruhte" - Barbara Bonney


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings Solveig's Song


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Belated Happy Birthday, ldiat .:cheers:


Hello and thank you much!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Stephan Genz; "Was will die einsame Träne"; Myrten-Lieder; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside; "Waldesnacht"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Auger - Joseph Haydn "Piercing Eyes"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Glitter and be gay (Damrau)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay; "Tornami a vagheggiar"; ALCINA; George Frideric Händel


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Natalie Dessay; "Tornami a vagheggiar"; ALCINA; George Frideric Händel


triple like! you know i love this!


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier; "Das Lied der Trennung"; (1975); Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Pretty Yende - I Feel Pretty - Richard Tucker Gala 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge; "Dein Angesicht"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Parla più piano - Live


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling Live Sings Erik Satie (1980)


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Horne sings "Um Mitternacht"
from Rückert-Lieder by Gustav Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Brigitte Fassbaender; "Allerseelen"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Vazquez: En la fuente del rosel


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor - "Resurrection" - 4. "O Röschen rot! Der Mensch liegt in...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Lascia ch'io pianga (Let me weep) from Rinaldo
Yvonne Kenny


----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi - Ave Maria (Bach - Gounod)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Judith Blegen - "Pie Jesu" (Fauré)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story - A boy like that & I have a love (Te Kanawa/Troyanos)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Henry Purcell - Music for a While - Dawn Upshaw


----------



## Rogerx

Mir ist so wunderbar


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann ; Vom verwundeten Knaben,.


----------



## Rogerx

Felicity Lott; "Morgen!"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

The call · Simon Keenlyside

Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge / Five Mystical Songs


----------



## Joe B

In just under 3 weeks I'll be seeing The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge under the direction of Stephen Layton. The online program has a list of the composers which the choir will be performing. Erik Esenvalds is on the list, and I sure hope they perform "Only in Sleep":


----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi 'La promessa' Rossini


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair; "Solveig's Song"; Peer Gynt; Edvard Grieg


----------



## Rogerx

Bernarda Fink; "Alte Liebe"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato & David Zobel - Rossini - Canzonetta spagnuola


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - Dvorak

Songs my mother taught me,


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Quasthoff; "In diesen heil'ge Hallen";


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair; Yo-Yo Ma; André Previn; "Vocalise for Soprano, Cello & Piano; André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Acide e Galatea - "Tergi i vezzosi rai"


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Die Nacht. Leontyne Price, D. Garvey.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Ich möchte wohl der Kaiser sein!"; K 539; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Acide e Galatea - Tergi i vezzosi rai


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, Op.78 - 6. Field Of The Dead


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gazzaniga: L'isola d'Alcina - Due baronesse amabili


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Un cor si tenero / "Il Disertore", Hob. XXIVb:11


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Wie soll ich dich, Liebster der Seelen"; Cantata 152; Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl - Auf Flügeln des Gesanges


----------



## Rogerx

Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben - JUDITH BLEGEN - Zaide , Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell sings "Solvejg's Song"


----------



## Rogerx

Regine Crespin - Berlioz - D'amour l'ardente flamme


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge and Antonio Pappano perform Mahler: Revelge (from Des Knaben Wunderhorn)


----------



## Rogerx

Oh Fair to See, Op. 13b: No. 4. Only the wanderer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling--She Never Told Her Love (Joseph Haydn)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings L'Amour, Toujours, L'Amour (Friml) in 1949


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw; "Psyché"; Manuel de Falla


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

NESSA GALANTE Ave Maria Massenet -


----------



## Rogerx

Christa Ludwig; "Gretchen am Spinnrade"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Mariana Flores - Se l'Aura Spira (Girolamo Frescobaldi)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Io ti lascio, oh cara"; K 245; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn lieder - Das Leben ist ein Traum (Peter Schreier)


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Conrad - Die erwachte Rose (Richard Strauss)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Margaret Price; "Nacht und Träume"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Ireland: Sea Fever - I Must Go Down To The Seas Again


----------



## Rogerx

Songs from the Chinese Op. 58: The Old Lute (words: Po Chü-i)


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Songs from the Chinese Op. 58: The Old Lute (words: Po Chü-i)


The entire opus is excellent. I have the Peter Pears recording. Here are the words to _The Old Lute_.

Of cord and cassia-wood is the lute compounded;
Within it lie ancient melodies.
Ancient melodies weak and savourless,
Not appealing to present men's taste.
Light and colour are faded from the jade stops;
Dust has covered the rose-red strings.
Decay and ruin came to it long ago,
But the sound that is left is still cold and clear.
I do not refuse to play it, if you want me to;
But even if I play people will not listen.
How did it come to be neglected so?
Because of the Ch'iang flute and the zithern of Ch'in.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ein Traum"; Edvard Grieg

Benjamin Appl--Baritone
James Baillieu--Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Brigitte Fassbaender; "Allerseelen"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

"Die Loreley"; Franz Liszt

Gundula Janowitz--Soprano
Irwin Gage--Piano


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Paul Carey Jones "Come away, death!" (Piano: Jane Samuel)


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge; "Lied eines Schiffers an die Dioskuren"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria de los Ángeles; "Wiegenlied"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Gösta Winbergh - Von der Jugend- Mahler


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman - Ave Maria (Schubert)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Jessye Norman - Ave Maria (Schubert)


did she just pass oct 1st? listened on the radio.


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> did she just pass oct 1st? listened on the radio.


The day before so official Sep 30th .


----------



## Rogerx

"Beim Schlafengehen" (Going to Sleep).
Lucia Popp .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ben Heppner , "Some Day My Heart Will Awake"


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - A Mezzanotte


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza y Pilar Lorengar, Ah, guarda sorella Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Montserrat Caballe & Miguel Zanetti. Amore e Morte. G. Donizetti.


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Strauss: Wenn's auf der Welt noch Wunder gibt - After "Mein Lebenslauf ist Lieb' und...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Wie Melodien zieht es mir, Op.105, No.1 · Jessye Norman · Daniel Barenboim


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Poème d'un jour, Op. 21: III. Adieu · Barbara Hendricks · Michel Dalberto


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi; "Per pieta, bell' idol mir"; Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Pears; "In darkness let me dwell"; John Dowland


----------



## Rogerx

Torna a Surriento Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - Frühlingsstimmenwaltzer (Voices of Spring) - filmed in 1965


----------



## Rogerx

Suzanne Danco singing "Absence" from "Les Nuits d'Été"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour, FP 106 · Catherine Dubosc · Pascal Rogé


----------



## Marinera

Alfred Deller sings Music for a while by Purcell


----------



## Marinera

Canticum Novum performs Adana i voghpe (The Lament of Adana)


----------



## Rogerx

Können Tränen meiner Wangen.. (Ann Murray - mezzo-soprano)


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Können Tränen meiner Wangen.. (Ann Murray - mezzo-soprano)


Wow, where do you find these gems? is it anywhere on cd? I can find only vinyls.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dimitri Hvorostovsky Dignare o Domine. Handel.


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Wow, where do you find these gems? is it anywhere on cd? I can find only vinyls.


Alas its is as far as I know, but with our new T.V with you tube.....


----------



## Marinera

Duerme negrito

L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar & Philippe Jaroussky


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Georges Bizet; Sylvia McNair; "La coccinelle";


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tarentelle Op. 10 No. 2 (Monnier) · Dame Felicity Lott · Ann Murray · Graham Johnson


----------



## Rogerx

Danielle de Niese - Handel - Semele - Endless Pleasure


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Danielle de Niese - Handel - Semele - Endless Pleasure


now this is a Quad Like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

La Belle Dame sans Merci Ian Bostridge


----------



## Forsooth

New to me as of today. How? Anyway: "Anneliese Rothenberger (19 June 1924 - 24 May 2010) was a German operatic soprano who had an active international performance career which spanned from 1943 to 1983. She specialized in the lyric coloratura soprano repertoire, and was particularly admired for her interpretations of the works of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart and Richard Strauss."


----------



## Rogerx

Jennie Tourel; "Net, toko tot, kto znal"; None But the Lonely Heart; Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Acide e Galatea - Tergi i vezzosi rai

Marinera if you read this, find this disc, this is a must have.


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair; "La coccinelle"; Georges Bizet


----------



## Rogerx

Lieder, Op. 88: Das Bächlein, Op. 88/1 · Andreas Schmidt · Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Gabriel Fauré : Spleen

François Le Roux, baryton ; Jeff Cohen, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Barber - "Dover Beach", Op. 3 Fischer-Dieskau, Juilliard Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

3 Songs, Op. 8 : No. 1, Au bord de l'eau, "S'asseoir tous deux" (Andante quasi allegretto) · Véronique Gens/Roger Vignoles


----------



## Rogerx

Je me souviens" (Reynaldo Hahn) - Susan Graham


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D.965 · Beverly Sills · Gervase de Peyer · Charles Wadsworth


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Charlotte Margiono; "Waldseligkeit"; Richard Strauss


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa; "Morgen!"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Prey "Die Stadt"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Franz Schubert: Du Bist Die Ruh, D776 - Andrea Hill, Mezzo Soprano - Luca Pier Paolo D'Amore, Guitar. Live recording in Paris on July 9, 2017 at the Port-Royal Temple. Recorded by nanoRECording by hdunis


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside; "An die Nachtigall"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Simon Keenlyside; "An die Nachtigall"; Johannes Brahms


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ben Bliss, Tenor - 'L'heure Exquise' by Reynaldo Hahn (song only)


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp: German Requiem (Brahms)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland; "Le soir"; Ambroise Thomas


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Valentini Terrani - Alto Rapsody - Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Renata tebaldi sings "Vaga luna che inargenti" ( Vincenzo Bellini)


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet - Je t'aime! - Sally Silver/Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Ich freue mich auf meinen Tod.. (Agnes Giebel - soprano)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

C'est la paix · Malcolm Martineau · Sarah Walker


----------



## Rogerx

The Mermaid's Song, Hob. XXVIa:25 · Arleen Augér & Walter Olbertz


----------



## Rogerx

Non Piu di Fiori - Lucia Popp


----------



## Rogerx

Winterlied, D. 401 · Michelle Breedt


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland - Home! Sweet Home, Sydney Opera House farewell performance
Thank you Dame Joan, we are forever in your debt.


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Vinto è l'amor"; Ottone; George Frideric Handel


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay; "Als mir dein Lied erklang"; BRENTANO-LIEDER; Richard Strauss


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau - Les Filles De Cadiz (Les Filles De Cadiz, Delibes)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Diana Damrau - Les Filles De Cadiz (Les Filles De Cadiz, Delibes)


aaahhh a triple Like!!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> aaahhh a triple Like!!


You are ever so kind, thank you.


----------



## Rogerx

Rosalind Elias and John Hauxvell - I'll See You Again, 1958


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Drei Lieder"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa; "Du bist wie eine Blume"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Hahn: Chansons grises - 5. L'heure exquise


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Franz Liszt - Liebesträum No. 3 "O Lieb, so Lang du Lieben kannst" | Dame Margaret Price


----------



## Rogerx

Oralia Dominguez; "Alto Rhapsody"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Soprano JOAN SUTHERLAND - (J.Haydn) - MY MOTHER BIDS ME BIND MY HAIR (1960)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach / Hilde Rössel-Majdan, 1952: Cantata BWV 54, Widerstehe doch der Sünde - Hermann Scherchen


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Fabulin

Amazing! Especially the counterpoint further down the road.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


>


yes sang this in my grade school choir!!! my choir master said i was a "live wire":lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

The Fairhaven Singers performing a carol by Joseph Phibbs:


----------



## Rogerx

Grown Up Christmas


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming; "Tsveti moi!"; SERVILIA; Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - Ich bin die Christel von der Post 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Augér; "Serenade"; Chalres Gounod


----------



## Rogerx

Francisco Guerrero - Beata Dei genitrix


----------



## Rogerx

Vocalise ( Rachmaninov) : Natalie Dessay.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Reutter: Weihnachtskantilene - Euch ist heute der Heiland geboren


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jennie Tournel "Oh! quand je dors' (I), song for voice & piano


----------



## Rogerx

Jamie Barton sings "Where Corals Lie" - Sea Pictures (Elgar)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

The Messiah: "I Know That My Redeemeth Liveth"


----------



## Rogerx

Gioachino Rossini - Les peches de vieillesse - "I piu bei fior comprate" (Joan Sutherland) (1957)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price-Hark! The herald angels sing


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jauchzet dem Herrn · Cantus Cölln · Johann Pachelbel


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

JOAN SUTHERLAND O HOLY NIGHT


----------



## Luchesi

for you English speakers


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Vom Himmel hoch, o Engel, kommt


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Minuit chrétiens & O heil'ge Nacht 2014


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Jose Carreras. Silent Night.


----------



## Rogerx

Haendel - He shall feed his flock - Norma Procter


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Hofmann - Adeste Fideles


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

"Vallon Sonore" (Berlioz)

Topi Lehtipuu, tenor
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique 
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland canta La Pastorella composta da Gioacchino Rossini


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz "Les nuits d'été" Ian Bostridge/Sir Colin Davis


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Adam / Joan Sutherland, 1964: O Holy Night / Cantique de Noël


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: "Ch'io mi scordi di te... Non temer, amato bene", K.505


----------



## Rogerx

Renee Fleming: Lakme Duet with Susan Graham


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier in Memoriam


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland sings Leoncavallo's Mattinata


----------



## Rogerx

Elina Garanca - Laudate Dominum


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Beverly Sills sings " Je Veux Vivre


----------



## Rogerx

Christa Ludwig - Bach - Erbarme Dich -


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Ständchen (Serenade) Peter Schreier


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Nina Stemme: Sånger vid havet ♦ Songs by the Sea by Nystroem


----------



## Rogerx

AVE MARIA (Bach/Gounod) -- Anna Moffo


----------



## Rogerx

Komm, süßes Kreuz" (aria) - J.S. Bach - Matthäus-Passion (BWV 244)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Komm, süßes Kreuz" (aria) - J.S. Bach - Matthäus-Passion (BWV 244)


can not watch this one! "video unavailable"


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Matthewpassion - Komm süßes Kreuzz 
This one ?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Lied 'An die Hoffnung', Op 32


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - U Mojego Okna, Opus 26 nº 10 (Hibla Gerzmava)


----------



## Rogerx

Beverly Sills; "Oh! Quand je dors"; Franz Liszt


----------



## Rogerx

Lezhneva - Mozart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Franz Liszt - Liebesträum No. 3 "O Lieb, so Lang du Lieben kannst" | Dame Margaret Price


----------



## Rogerx

Elina Garanca; "Chi sà, chi sà, Qual sia"; KV 582; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Renee Fleming&Jonas Kaufmann Lippen Schweigen Lehar


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Tönet, ihr Pauken, BWV 214: VII. Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven / Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau: In questa tomba obscura, WoO 133


----------



## Rogerx

Maureen Forrester - Élégie (Massenet)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Twelve Songs, Op.21 - 1. Sudba


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - 6 Gesänge, Opus 75


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven ‐ "Es ist vollbracht", WoO 97∶ Final number from "The Triumphal Arches" for bass


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza; "Confusa, smarrita"; (Aria di Martia); Giovanni Battista Pergolesi


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Soffel: "Var det en dröm" - Jean Sibelius


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming; "Dank sei dir, Herr"; George Frideric Handel


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Chanson triste"; Henri Duparc


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Luonnotar - Karita Mattila


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der Kuss, Op.128


----------



## Rogerx

[video]Camilla Nylund[/video]

Camilla Nylund - Oi jouluyö


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Two Lieder For Soprano And Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland's Double Staccati and exquisite Trils (Mireille and Nedda)


----------



## Rogerx

Fierabras, D. 796: Act II: Selbst an des Grabes Rande (Florinda, Roland, Chorus)


----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens; "Les chemins de l'amour"; Francis Poulenc


----------



## Rogerx

*Far all the UK members.*






Klemperer conducts Mahler - Der Abschied, Christa Ludwig (1966)

But: see next post


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Morgen!"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Régine Crespin; "C" Deux Poèmes de Louis Aragon ; Francis Poulenc


----------



## Rogerx

Gottfried August Homilius: "Niemals wird dein Wohltun müde" Jana Büchner (Sopran)


----------



## Rogerx

"Ich harrete des Herrn" Sopranduo


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Horne " Ich atmet`einen linden Duft" Mahler


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Premier Recueil: XIII. Fleur fanée · Tassis Christoyannis · Jeff Cohen


----------



## Rogerx

Nähe des Geliebten · Bart van Oort & Claron McFadden


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato - Ombra mai fu


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro: 'Deh vieni non tardar' (Mirella Freni - Karl Böhm VPO)


----------



## Helgi

Am I even allowed to post here? Haha.






Jessye Norman was amazing.


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Felicity Lott - Les chemins de l'amour


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato, Giacomelli, Merope, "Sposa, son disprezzata"


----------



## Rogerx

Helgi said:


> Am I even allowed to post here? Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessye Norman was amazing.


Every one can post , the more the merrier .


----------



## Rogerx

Renee Fleming - Dvorak - Songs My Mother Taught me


----------



## Jacck

Bárbara Padilla - A Time For Us (Un Giorno Per Noi) / Addio del Passato - Moon Moosic Records


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Lind singt mit Thomas Hampson "Tanzen möcht' ich" (Die Csárdásfürstin) im Rahmen der großen Operettengala vor der Kaiservilla Bad Ischl. Begleitet von der Budapester Philharmonie.


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Goerne; "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Advent concert in Dresden: Macht hoch die Tür - (Damrau, Takala, Appl, Fuchs)


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Belsazar"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Rita Streich - Les Filles de Cadix


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini - La Danza (Joseph Calleja)


----------



## Rogerx

José Carreras; "Après un rêve"; (LIVE 1981)


----------



## Rogerx

Jamie Barton sings "Where Corals Lie" - Sea Pictures


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Tucker sings "Guardate, pazzo son"


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza "Les Berceaux" Fauré


----------



## Jacck

Kurt Weill, Je ne t'aime pas


----------



## Rogerx

Renee Fleming sings "Befreit"


----------



## Rogerx

Gérard Souzay; "Deux mélodies hébraïques"; Maurice Ravel


----------



## Rogerx

La Grande Duchesse Gerolstein: Que J'aime Les Militaires - Susan Graham - Tucker Gala - 2013 - HD


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Duparc - Phidylé


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside - Oh, du mein holder Abendstern


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Polenzani; "Venezia"; Chansons en dialetto véniten; Reynaldo Hahn


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> [video]Reinhard Keiser: Chaconne en rondeau "Betrübter Geist"[/video]
> 
> Matthew Polenzani; "Venezia"; Chansons en dialetto véniten; Reynaldo ""Hahn


"blocked" ???? in US of A


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> "blocked" ???? in US of A


Check it out now


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Check it out now


ok will do thanks!!


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Leaves are falling (Hymn from the Tomb) , Op.74, No.17


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson sings Schubert's "Der Lindenbaum"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson: Song of America, Beyond Liberty


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich Handel: Xerxes "Ombra mai fu" (Largo)


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle in "Music for a While" di Henry Purcell


----------



## Rogerx

Carolyn Watkinson - Benche tuoni e l'etra avampi - Ahi, Galatea E Polifemo - Handel.


----------



## Rogerx

*Maurice Ravel French ( 7 March 1875 - 28 December 1937)*






Ravel: Sainte · Gérard Souzay · Dalton Baldwin


----------



## Rogerx

La Stupenda in her youth sings the famous "Mattinata" by Ruggiero Leoncavallo. 1961 with Gerald Moore at the Piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Marx: Selige Nacht


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Prey: "Widmung" - Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Bishop: Home Sweet Home


----------



## Rogerx

Maria Stader - Aria From Cantata 209 (by Johann Sebastian Bach)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ruth Ann Swenson; "La promessa"; Gioacchino Rossini


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sofie von Otter; "Abendempfindung"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming; "Mandoline"; Claude Debussy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244 / Part Two - No.39 Aria (Alto) : "Erbarme dic


----------



## Rogerx

Sena Jurinac, Liederkreis, Schumann, 10-Zwielicht


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Victoria de los Angeles. Plaisir d´amour.


----------



## Rogerx

Erwin Schrott: Oblivion (Astor Piazzolla, arr. Pablo Ziegler) - Red Ribbon Celebration Gala


----------



## Rogerx

CACCINI Ave Maria - Elena Zaremba (mezzo) & Anton Shparvart (cornet, trumpet)


----------



## Helgi




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Abendempfindung an Laura, KV. 523 - Gérard Souzay


----------



## Rogerx

Helgi said:


>







Try this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Eleanor Steber ~ a gem.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op.34 - 14. Vocalise


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier: A l'île heureuse


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der Liebende, WoO 139 · Matthias Goerne · Jan Lisiecki


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato & David Zobel - Rossini - Canzonetta spagnuola


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson - Hard times come again no more


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Auger - Joseph Haydn "Piercing Eyes"


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Ich folge dir gleichfalls"; St. John Passion; No. 9; Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Dreams, Op.38, No.5


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Prey "Ich hab ein gluhend Messer" Gustav Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: An die Hoffnung, Op. 94

Matthias Goerne · Jan Lisiecki


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Joyce DiDonato & David Zobel - Rossini - Canzonetta spagnuola







Teresa Berganza in late career.


----------



## Rogerx

Le Cid, Act III, Tableau 5: "De cet affreux combat....Pleurez, pleurez, mes yeux!"


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr 6 Lieder, Op. 103: No. 6. Wach auf


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Bereite dir, Jesu"; Cantata BWV 147; (Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben
Wonderful performance.


----------



## Rogerx

sctraffic2 said:


> I love this type of song. This is a really good song that sounds good after listening.


Well thank you, join in if you want.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud, Sabine Devieilhe - Rameau: "Viens, Hymen" (Les Indes Galantes)


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud - Barbara / Le Boeuf sur le Toit - Swinging Paris


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Songs of the Clown op.29 - 1. Come Away, Death · Anne Sofie von Otter · Bengt Forsberg


----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw - Osvaldo Golijov - Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra - How Slow the Wind


----------



## Rogerx

Gramophone Awards 2017: Benjamin Appl sings Millöcker's 'Dunkelrote Rosen'


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Claude Debussy - Songs, Vol. 4 - Lucy Crowe (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Suzanne Danco singing "Le Spectre de la Rose" from "Les Nuits d'Été"


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitri Hvorostovsky Toi et Moi (The Most Beautiful)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge & Oberon Trio, Ludwig van Beethoven: The Parting Kiss WoO 155


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Maureen Forrester "Erbarme dich" St. Matthew Passion


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

This is the classical section, stick by the rules.


----------



## Flamme

But its a classical work duh...


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland - Per la gloria d'adorarvi - G B Bononcini


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Klage, WoO 113


----------



## Rogerx

Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Stephanie Blythe; "Erbarme dich, mein Gott"; St. Matthew Passion; Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Oh my goodness, that time of year already :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

4 poèmes hindous: II. Lahore


----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens; "Trois chansons de Bilitis"; Claude Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson sings Schubert's "Der Lindenbaum"


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming; "Frühlingsglaube"; Franz Schubert


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Bergonzi - Mascagni: Serenata


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Dreams, Op.38, No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming and Evgeny Kissin - Ave Maria


----------



## Rogerx

Du bist die Ruh' D776 · Simon Keenlyside/Malcolm Martineau


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa / Laudate Dominum


----------



## Joe B

So I found this video of a recent release yesterday. I immediately ordered the CD after watching:






Olivia Vermeulen has a great voice. She puts herself into the performance here.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> So I found this video of a recent release yesterday. I immediately ordered the CD after watching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Vermeulen has a great voice. She puts herself into the performance here.


Mine is one it's way.


----------



## Joe B

A track from a CD I listened to last night:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gioachino Rossini - Songs - Anna Bonitatibus


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Mine is one it's way.


OK, OK, I am in. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> OK, OK, I am in. :tiphat:


Think about this one


----------



## Rogerx

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; "The Bird A Nest...A Poison Tree"; (William Blake); Benjamin Britten


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Vermeulen & Jan Philip Schulze - Debussy - La flûte de Pan


----------



## Rogerx

Jill Gomez; "It has become that time of the evening"; "Knoxville: Summer of 1915"; Samuel Barber


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Das Veilchen"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Wiegenlied"; Richard Strauss


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza Mozart, Ch'io mi scordi di te Non temer, amato bene K505


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Leontyne Price: The Monk and his Cat


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Befreit - Fünf Lieder Op 39 - R. Strauss


----------



## Flamme




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Doris Soffel: "Var det en dröm" - Jean Sibelius


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet - On dit! - Sally Silver/Gabriella Swallow/Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann Der Nussbaum Bernarda Fink


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gabriel Bacquier: Clair de lune by Fauré


----------



## Rogerx

Yvonne Minton sings 'Softly and gently' from Elgar's 'The Dream of Gerontius'


----------



## VitellioScarpia

One of the most inspiring renditions in my book sung with utter simplicity.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Lied 'An die Hoffnung', Op 32


----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw: The complete "3 mélodies" (Satie)


----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Rogerx

Birgit Nilsson: Cäcilie Op 27/2 by Strauß


----------



## Rogerx

Eric Tappy - Franz Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, Op. 25 D 795 (1823) / Tränenregen


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Cosi fan tutte - Un aura amorosa


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Beniamino Gigli "Elegie" Massenet


----------



## Rogerx

Romberg: The Student Prince / Act 1 - Deep in my Heart, Dear


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op. 98 - 6. Nimm sie hin denn, diese Lieder


----------



## Rogerx

Beverly Sills "Der Hirt auf dem Felsen" Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Matthäus passion, BWV 244: No. 65, Mache dich mein Herze rein · Benjamin Appl · Johann


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Im wunderschönen Monat Mai"; Dichterliebe; op. 48; Robert Schumann


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118

Doris Soffel - Onderwerp


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitri Hvorostovsky; "Six Songs"; op. 73; Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Wien, Du stadt meiner Träume (Wien, Wien, nur du allein)


----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Rogerx

Susan Graham; "Fumée"; Reynaldo Hahn


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms -Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Greig, Solveigs song


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Doris Soffel & Hermann Prey - Joseph lieber Joseph mein & Tochter Zion 1990


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Ave Maria - Karita Mattila


----------



## Joe B

Don't let the cover art fool you. The San Antonio Chamber Choir performing Rihards Dubra's "A Child's Prayer":






Simply beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Lieder - Sunset, The Return to Ulster


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay-Recital-Franz Schubert-"Erlkonig"-op 1, D.328-2015


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza "La pastorella" Rossini, Live 1993


----------



## Rogerx

Dido's Lament - Véronique Gens


----------



## Rogerx

"Plaisir d'amour" Ettore Bastianini


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Faure: C'est l'extase from Five Verlaine Songs


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza - A. Scarlatti's Neapolitan Songs


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Nachtstück"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Nathalie Stutzmann - Recording Bach aria "Erbarme dich"


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Songs for Voice and Piano / Seste Romanze I - 1. Non t'accostare all'urna


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Auf dem Wasser zu singen"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Snazzy




----------



## Snazzy




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46 · Matthias Goerne · Jan Lisiecki


----------



## Snazzy

ldiat said:


>


That is a stunning, brilliant and powerful, stellar performance. I love it! 
Wasn't R.Broschi , Farinelli's brother?


----------



## Rogerx

Olga Peretyatko, Gaëlle Arquez - «Belle nuit, ô nuit d'amour»


----------



## Rogerx

Susan Graham; "À Chloris"; Reynaldo Hahn


----------



## Snazzy




----------



## Rogerx

Renee Fleming - Strauss' 4 Last Songs - Im abendrot


----------



## Rogerx

Judith Raskin- Ich Atmet Einen Linden Duft: Gustav Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Danielle De Niese - Les Filles De Cadix


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Danielle De Niese - Les Filles De Cadix


a Triple Like!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl - Großer Herr, o starker König


----------



## Rogerx

Claude Debussy - Songs, Vol. 4 - Lucy Crowe (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp: Mozart - Concert Aria, 'Chi sa chi sa qual sia' KV582


----------



## Rogerx

Snazzy said:


> E[/video]


If you are interested in high males voices, check this out.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Eberhard Wächter sings "Deh vieni alla finestra" (Mozart: Don Giovanni)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside - Die Sterne - Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside; "Der Einsame"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Sicilienne"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Lied des venezianischen Gondoliers"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: O for the Wings of a Dove


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Barber Summer in Knoxville 1915 Sylvia McNair Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774


----------



## ldiat

J.S. Bach Violin Concerto E Major BWV 1042 III. Allegro Assai


----------



## Rogerx

Marilyn Horne: Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice, 'Che farò senza Euridice'


----------



## Rogerx

In der Fremde(Schumann) - Bryn Terfel


----------



## ldiat

Handel - Sarabande in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Dalibor, Act II 'How Confused I Feel' Lucia Popp & Stefan Soltesz • Munich Radio Orches


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss Last Four Songs - Part 1

Lucia Popp, Soprano; Georg Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss Last Four Songs - Part 2


----------



## ldiat

Delibes: Lakmé - Duo des fleurs (Flower Duet), Sabine Devieilhe & Marianne Crebassa


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder - Im abendrot


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp - Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder - September


----------



## ldiat

George Frideric Handel - The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Rote Rosen"; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Caccini, Vavilov: Ave Maria


----------



## Rogerx

Elīna Garanča - Dievaines (Uģis Prauliņš)


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Bergonzi

Vaga luna che inargenti (Voice)


----------



## ldiat

Cecilia Bartoli - Mozart - Un moto di gioia


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit Ein Deutsches Requiem


----------



## Neo Romanza

Shchedrin: _Chamber Suite_ - _III. Amoroso_






But now I see the OP meant song/lieder/melodie... 

In that case, Barber's _Must the Winter Come Soon?_ from _Vanessa_:


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Drei Lieder"; Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> Shchedrin: _Chamber Suite_ - _III. Amoroso_
> 
> In that case, Barber's _Must the Winter Come Soon?_ from _Vanessa_:


Good choice, however may I recommend Eleanor Steber?


----------



## ldiat

Georg Friedrich Handel - Flammende Rose, Zierde der Erden HWV 210 (Nuria Rial)


----------



## Rogerx

Beverly Sills; Lo, Hear the Gentle Lark


----------



## Marinera

Galina Vishnevskaya sings Lisa's aria " Twill soon be midnight" ("Ах,истомилась,устала я...") from "Pique Dame" by P.Tchaikovky. Conductor is A.Melik-Pashayev.


----------



## Marinera

Johan Sebastian Bach - Mache dich, mein Herze, rein from St. Matthew Passion. Karl Richter, Walter Berry


----------



## Rogerx

Dawn Upshaw; "Stay Well"; LOST IN THE STARS; Kurt Weill


----------



## Rogerx

4 Gesange, Op. 70: No. 1. Im Garten am Seegestade

Composer: Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Renée Fleming & Christian Benda, "Morgen"


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: 6 Songs Op.13 - 2. Die Mädchen mit den verbundenen Augen


----------



## vincula

Rogerx said:


> Strauss - Renée Fleming & Christian Benda, "Morgen"


I started this morning with Lisa della Casa & Strauss. MORGEN! Pure and genuine beauty. Bliss :angel:






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet - Amoureuse - Sally Silver/Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet - Le temps et l'amour - Sally Silver/Christine Tocci/Nico Darmanin/Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: "Girls Were Made to Love and Kiss"


----------



## Rogerx

Bernarda Fink; "Die Lotosblume"; Robert Schumann


----------



## ldiat

May no rash intruder disturb their soft hours (Handel) RIAS Kammerchor


----------



## Rogerx

Joyce DiDonato sings "Adieu de l'hôtesse arabe'' (Bizet)


----------



## Rogerx

Margreta Elkins. Gianni di Parigi


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge, Antonio Pappano - Beethoven: "Es kehret der Maien" (An die ferne Geliebte)


----------



## ldiat

Alison Balsom


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier; "Mein Töne still und heiter"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Kling leise, mein Lied S.301


----------



## ldiat

Georg Friedrich Handel - Flammende Rose, Zierde der Erden HWV 210 (Nuria Rial)


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitri Hvorostovsky - Dark Eyes


----------



## Rogerx

3 Gesange alterer deutscher Dichter, Op. 43, TrV 196: No. 2. Muttertandelei


----------



## Rogerx

Margreta Elkins sings "Bless this House"


----------



## Rogerx

Whilst with village maids I stray/ Margreta Elkins


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland. Waltz song. Tom Jones.


----------



## Rogerx

Gundula Janowitz, Schubert: Ave Maria


----------



## Rogerx

The call · Simon Keenlyside


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge - I Travel Alone - Song - Noël Coward


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Bostridge sings "Silent Noon" from "The English Songbook


----------



## ldiat

A. Vivaldi - Scenderò, volerò, griderò. (Vivica Genaux)


----------



## Rogerx

I will go with my father a-ploughing · Ian Bostridge · Julius Drake


----------



## Rogerx

J. S. Bach - Bist du bei mir | Benjamin Appl (baritone)


----------



## Marinera

Sumi Jo sings "Qui la voce sua soave...Vien diletto" from I Puritani by Bellini






Appeared in my youtube suggestions, a very nice musical 7 minutes break for me :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Lott - A bar on the Piccola Marina (Noël Coward)


----------



## Rogerx

Doris Soffel sings Rückert Lieder by Gustav Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Ein deutsches Requiem (Brahms) | baritone soloist Aksel Rykkvin (


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Lott - A bar on the Piccola Marina (Noël Coward)


very cute little tune!!


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price & Fiorenza Cossotto "Agnus Dei" Verdi-Requiem


----------



## Marinera

Maria Callas sings O rendetemi la speme Qui la voce sua soave mi chiamava from Bellini's I Puritani


----------



## ldiat

Patricia Petibon - Melancolía - "El Vito" - Castellanos


----------



## Rogerx

Softly Awakes my Heart


----------



## ldiat

Alison Balsom


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming sings Cunegonde's aria from Leonard Bernstein's Candide. Conductor James Levine, recorded in 1998.


----------



## ldiat

Praise the Lord with Harp and Tongue (Handel)


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming sings "Rejoice greatly" Messiah by Handel


----------



## Rogerx

Grace Bumbry; "An die Musik"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland. Waltz song. Tom Jones.


----------



## Rogerx

JIll Gomez : La delaissado from Songs of the Auvergne


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Elijah - Hear ye, Israel! - Eleanor Steber (1951)


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op.23 - Solveig's Song (Arr. Gamley) · Dame Joan Sutherland · New Philharmonia Orchestra · Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Der Hirt Auf Dem Felsen - Schubert - Elly Ameling


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Calleja: 'O Sole Mio' - Live in Malta, August 2013


----------



## Jacck

Pavane - Mormon Tabernacle Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff songs op 4 no V-VI Ashkenazy - Söderström


----------



## Rogerx

Helen Donath; "Abendempfindung"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Lied der Freiheit, K.506


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Berenice - Si, tra i ceppi · Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau · Munich Chamber Orchestra ·


----------



## Rogerx

Nelly Miricioiu & Nicolai Ghiaurov - "In pure stille"( Iris, P. Mascagni)


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Softly Awakes my Heart


Is that Sarah Walker?


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> Is that Sarah Walker?


Yes sir, that's Sarah Walker.


----------



## Rogerx

Frederica von Stade; "La Rose"; Gabriel Fauré


----------



## MAS

Deleted post.....


----------



## Rogerx

BACH -MATTHÄUS -PASSION -DUETT (Spran, Alt) - Richter "So ist mein Jesus nun gefangen!"


----------



## Rogerx

John Shirley-Quirk; "The Heart's Desire"; John Ireland


----------



## Rogerx

"Behold, I tell you a mystery...The trumpet shall sound", Philippe Sly


----------



## Rogerx

Bernarda Fink sings Lamento della Ninfa (Claudio Monteverdi)


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside - Nuit d'étoiles by Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Ein Traum"; Edvard Grieg


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson & Emerson String Quartet; "Dover Beach"; op. 3; Samuel Barber


----------



## Jacck

most of the images in the video are taken some 10-20 km from where I live


----------



## Rogerx

Lehár: The Merry Widow (Die lustige Witwe) / Act 1 - No. 2 Duett "So kommen Sie! 's ist niemand...


----------



## Rogerx

"Abendzauber" by Anton Bruckner
Christoph Prégardien, tenor
Camerata Musica Limburg


----------



## Rogerx

José van Dam; "Élégie"; Jules Massenet


----------



## Rogerx

25 Irish Songs, WoO 152: No. 1, The Return to Ulster


----------



## Jacck

Sheep May Safely Graze - Mormon Tabernacle Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 - Arr. Mozart as Der Messias, K.572 - Tröstet Zion!... Alle Tale


----------



## Rogerx

Rusalka, Op. 114, B. 203, Act 1: "Mesicku na nebi hlubokém" (Rusalka)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Matthäus-Passion, Aria "Mache dich, mein Herze, rein" Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Rogerx

Beverly Sills. Amor. Richard Strauss.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - La mort d'Ophélie - Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Nuit d'étoiles (Natalie Dessay)


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Augér; "Serenade"; Chalres Gounod


----------



## Rogerx

Raúl Giménez; "Cujus animam"; STABAT MATER; Gioachino Rossini


----------



## Jacck

Sonya Yoncheva, Charles Gounod, Repentir


----------



## Rogerx

Lied der Nachtigall · Erika Köth


----------



## Rogerx

Krisztina Laki; "Non so d'onde viene"; KV294; (v.2); Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Bernarda Fink sings Lamento della Ninfa (Claudio Monteverdi)


----------



## Rogerx

Anne Sofie von Otter; "Oh solitude!"; Henry Purcell


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D.795 - 10. Tränenregen


----------



## Jacck

Riccardo Broschi - 1698-1756 "Chi non sente"


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op. 98 - 6. Nimm sie hin denn, diese Lieder · Matthias Goerne · Jan Lisiecki


----------



## Rogerx

Baïlèro (abbrev.) (Chants d'Auvergne, Series 1 No. 2) · Jill Gomez/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza; "Siete canciónes populares españolas"; Manuel de Falla


----------



## Rogerx

Léocadia, FP 106: Les chemins de l'amour


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price sings R.Schubert - Nacht und Traume 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "La Romance d'Ariel"; Claude Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Gary Lakes sings 'Little Town in the Ould County Down' (Los Angeles, 1982)


----------



## Rogerx

Der Hirt Auf Dem Felsen - Schubert - Elly Ameling


----------



## Rogerx

Matthias Goerne; "An den Mond"; D259; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Meryl Streep as Florence Foster Jenkins - Queen of the Night aria (complete)

:lol:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Meryl Streep as Florence Foster Jenkins - Queen of the Night aria (complete)
> 
> :lol:


ok a triple like but agree :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

6 Romanze (1845) : No. 3. Ad una stella


----------



## Rogerx

F. Schubert: Ständchen (Zögernd leise), D.920 - Anna Molnár, Walhalla zum Seidlwirt


----------



## Spy Car

Johannes Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 (1869)

Jamie Barton, soloist

Hannu Lintu, conductor
Iceland Symphony Orchestra

Karlakórinn Fóstbræður, choir
Árni Harðarson, choir conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Ildebrando D'Arcangelo; "Così dunque tradisci...Aspri rimorsi atroci"; KV 432; W. A. Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Nuit d'étoiles, CD 2, L. 4 · Sabine Devieilhe · Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Rogerx

Anna Reynolds BACH Agnus Dei


----------



## Rogerx

Sung at a "Musikalische Academie" in Prague, april 1791.

In reality it is a scene (Vitelia: "Non più di fiori") from Mozarts opera La clemenza

di Tito - which not until September had its premiere in Pague too.

"Rhondo mit obligatem Bassethorn" was sung by the very able Praguer soprano

Josepha Duschek. Mozart had written this dramatic piese especially to her, his very, very? close friend, and to her he dedicates the piece with the

words: Rezitativ: Bellamia fiamma.-

As Josepha Duschek: Trudeliese Schmidt, mezzosopran. --

Carl Vendler


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp: Mozart - Concert Aria, 'Per pièta bell'idol mio' KV78


----------



## Rogerx

Elisabeth Grümmer; "Basta vincesti...Ah non lasciami"; KV 295a; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "Wiegenlied"; (arr. Chamber Ensemble); Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

La feuille de peuplier · Anikó P. Szabó · Veronika KINCSES · Camille Saint-Saëns


----------



## Rogerx

Nuit d'étoiles, CD 2, L. 4 · Sabine Devieilhe · Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Rogerx

Erin Wall; (R.I.P. 1975-2020); "I know that my Redeemer liveth"; MESSIAH; G. F. Handel


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud, Sabine Devieilhe - Rameau: "Viens, Hymen" (Les Indes Galantes)


----------



## Rogerx

Von ewiger Liebe Elly Ameling Dalton Baldwin Brahms Op.43 no.1


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe performs Mozart: "Ah! vous dirai-je, maman"


----------



## Rogerx

Arleen Auger sings Haydn Folksongs - LIVE!


----------



## Jacck

Saint-Saëns: 'Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix' from Samson et Dalila


----------



## Rogerx

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky Russian baritone 16/10/1962*






Cradle Song». «Serenade». Songs and Dances of Death. M.Moussorgsky


----------



## Jacck

Cantate "Cessate, omai cessate", RV 684: Ah ch'infelice sempre


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "4 poèmes hindous"; Maurice Delage


----------



## Jacck

Filiae maestae Jerusalem, RV 638: II. Sileant Zephyri


----------



## Rogerx

Adieux de l'hôtesse arabe
Georges Bizet

Performed by Lisette Oropesa,


----------



## Jacck

Vivaldi - Sol da te, mio dolce amore - Cecilia Bartoli


----------



## Rogerx

Christus am Ölberge, Op. 85: Erzittre, Erde - Preist des Erlösers Güte


----------



## Jacck

Liszt: "Oh, quand je dors" S 282


----------



## Rogerx

Gaubert: Le repos en Égypte


----------



## Jacck

J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244 / Part Two - No.39 Aria (Alto) : "Erbarme dich"


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Silent Noon"; The House of Life; Ralph Vaughan Williams


----------



## Jacck

Marco Beasley La Bella Noeva


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau; "Die Lorelei"; Franz Liszt


----------



## Rogerx

Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund, WoO 33, No. 25


----------



## Rogerx

Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd' dich wiedersehen · Benjamin Appl · Adolf Strauss · James Baillieu


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Mahler - Um Mitternacht


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Home, Sweet Home"; Henry Rowley Bishop


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op. 98 - 6. Nimm sie hin denn, diese Lieder


----------



## Rogerx

Soprano Vocals: Sabine Devieilhe
Orchestra: Ensemble Pygmalion
Conductor: Raphaël Pichon
Lyricist: Christoph Friedrich Bretzner
Composer: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

25 Irish Songs, WoO 152: No. 1, The Return to Ulster · Ian Bostridge · Antonio Pappano


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Neue Liebe"; Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## Rogerx

Leonore Prohaska WoO 96 : II. Es blüht eine Blume im Garten mein


----------



## Rogerx

CRISTINA DEUTEKOM sings Beethoven's A PERFIDO


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Ein Traum"; Edvard Grieg


----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi - Vaga luna che inargenti (Bellini)


----------



## Sloe

,jkglkugöliihklug


----------



## Sloe

Jacck said:


> Sonya Yoncheva, Charles Gounod, Repentir


So beautiful. I feel such such feeling of beautifullness and get so happy hearing Yoncheva. i really like her because she makes me so happy and content when I hear her.


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp; "O temerario Arbace...Per quel paterno amplesso"; KV 79; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa BERGANZA sings 2 songs by Fernando J.Obradors


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland The last rose Martha Flotow


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: 4 Gesänge, Op. 43 - I. Von ewiger Liebe


----------



## Rogerx

Acis and Galatea: "Heart, the Seat of Soft Delight" (Air)


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 148 (125h) - Lied: An die Freundschaft in B minor (2 versions)


----------



## Rogerx

"Nehmt meinen Dank", K. 383 · Sabine Devieilhe


----------



## Rogerx

MOZART - Mia speranza adorata KV 416 - Sabine Devieilhe & Les Ambassadeurs, dir. Kossenko


----------



## Rogerx

Ridente la calma, K. 152 · Sabine Devieilhe · Pygmalion · Raphaël Pichon


----------



## Rogerx

Lisa Otto "Laudate Dominum" W.A.Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Questo picciolo rio (Luigi Rossi) Véronique Gens


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "Coulez mes pleurs!"; (Air d'Zélidie); ZAIS; Jean-Philippe Rameau


----------



## Rogerx

\

Maria Bayo. En un pais de fabula. La Tabernera del Puerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantique de Jean Racine - Gabriel Fauré, John Rutter, The Cambridge Singers, City of London Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Erika Köth; "An die Einsamkeit"; KV 391; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Schreier; "Du bist die Ruh"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Das Veilchen KV 476 - Christine Schäfer


----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens; "L'invitation au voyage"; Henri Duparc


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe, Alexandre Tharaud - Poulenc: "Les Chemins de l'amour"


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe records 'Nehmt meinen Dank' - Mozart & The Weber Sisters


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - BONA NOX, BIST A RECHTA - KV 561


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Mozart - BONA NOX, BIST A RECHTA - KV 561


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Das Liedchen Von Der Ruhe · Iain Burnside · Roderick Williams · Ann Murray


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Sovente il sole. Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## Rogerx

Apparition, CD 57, L. 53 · Sabine Devieilhe · Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - In stiller Nacht - Popp / Parsons


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Männer suchen stets zu naschen, K.433 - Completed by Rudolf Moser


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price "Christmas-Album"
Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

The most beautiful Christmas album ever recorded. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Diana Damrau; "Lied der Suleika"; Robert Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle; "Sweeter than Roses"; Henry Purcell


----------



## Rogerx

Non Piu di Fiori - Lucia Popp :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "La Romance d'Ariel"; Claude Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Mirella Freni "La Vergine degli Angeli"; LA FORZA DEL DESTINO; Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Abendempfindung: Abend ist's, K.523


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl; "Der Zwerg"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: 5 Songs, Op.38 - 1. Höstkväll


----------



## Rogerx

Erstes Liebeslied eines Mädchens · Jan Philip Schulze · Olivia Vermeulen · Hugo Wolf
From Dirty minds, all about love and sex....


----------



## Rogerx

Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15: X. Das schöne Beet


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz "Les Nuits d'Été" Eleanor Steber/Dimitri Mitropoulos

For Hector Berlioz Birthday, one of his bets compositions


----------



## Rogerx

Anja Harteros; "Misera! dove son?"; KV 369; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Fatma Said & Hans Eijsackers - Les Chemins de l'amour - Francis Poulenc


----------



## Rogerx

Garanca sings Brahms, must have


----------



## Rogerx

Clair comme le jour: I. Ce qu'Adam dit à Ève · Anna Prohaska · Julius Drake


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland; Richard Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi - Vaga luna che inargenti (Bellini)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Sandrine Piau; "Papillons"; Camille Saint-Saëns


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland; "A mezzanotte"; Gaetano Donizetti


----------



## Rogerx

Carlo Bergonzi. L´esule. G. Verdi.


----------



## Rogerx

Ben Bliss, Tenor - 'O Wie Ängstlich' by W.A. Mozart (song only)


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming and Evgeny Kissin - Ave Maria


----------



## Rogerx

No, non turbarti, WoO92a: II. Aria: Ma tu tremi, o mio tesoro?


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Vieille Chanson, Op. 21 No. 3 · Marilyn Horne · Martin Katz


----------



## Rogerx

Katia Ricciarelli; "Mille Cherubini in Coro"; (Wiegenlied D498); Franz Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Hofmann - Adeste Fideles


----------



## Rogerx

Fröhliche Weihnacht überall - Edda Moser


----------



## Rogerx

Jose Carreras- O Holy Night.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Fröhliche Weihnacht überall - Edda Moser


a triple like!!! Julia Child wanna be!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Songs for Voice and Piano / Seste Romanze I - 4. Nell'orror di notte oscura


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Mein glaubiges Herze, BWV 68 · Arleen Auger


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Liszt - Die drei Zigeuner


----------



## Rogerx

L'amour masqué: J'ai deux amants · Véronique Gens · I Giardini


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "Tristia"; LA MORT D'OPHELIE; Hector Berlioz


----------



## Rogerx

Ullmann, V: Abendphantasie

Mitsuko Shirai (soprano), Hartmut Holl (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Etienne Marcel: Récit et air de Béatrix "Ah ! Laissez-moi, ma mère !"


----------



## Rogerx

Cantata on the Accession of Emperor Leopold II, WoO 88 : II. Aria: Fliesse, Wonnezähren, fliesse! · Chen Reiss 
· Ludwig van Beethoven · Richard Egarr · Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Rogerx

Sogno d'infanzia - romanza · Veronika KINCSES · Loránt Szücs · Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## Rogerx

Sogno d'infanzia - romanza · Veronika KINCSES · Loránt Szücs · Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Bolero · Carmela Remigio · Leone Magiera


----------



## Rogerx

Elisabeth Grümmer; "Von waldbekränzter Höhe"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Elisabeth Grümmer; "Von waldbekränzter Höhe"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Elisabeth Grümmer; "Von waldbekränzter Höhe"; Johannes Brahms


a double like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 - "I Know That My Redeemer Liveth


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Donizetti: Nuits d'te a Pausilippe: No. 6. Le crepuscule


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Keenlyside; "Nachtwandler"; Johannes Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "Schon lacht der holde Frühling"; KV 580; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

With today Birthday wishes for another Devieilhe fan .


----------



## Rogerx

Social DistanSong: Wolf 'Fussreise'


----------



## Rogerx

Jennie Tourel; "Net, toko tot, kto znal"; None But the Lonely Heart; Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Wesendonk Lieder Im Treibhaus


----------



## Rogerx

Un guardo ed una voce · Gaetano Donizetti · Gioacchino Rossini · Ilona Prunyi · Andrea ULBRICH · Ingrid KERTESI


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Songs for Voice and Piano - Il poveretto
Dame Margaret Price


----------



## Rogerx

Ne dolgo nam gulyat (No time to take a walk)


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Bella nice che d'amore


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Abendempfindung an Laura, KV. 523 - Gérard Souzay


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria de los Angeles & Miguel Zanetti. F. Garcia Lorca.


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "Dans un bois solitaire"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

:angel:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Sabine Devieilhe; "Dans un bois solitaire"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> 
> :angel:


a triple like!!


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling; "Automne"; op. 18/3; Gabriel Fauré


----------



## Rogerx

Sumi Jo; "Ad una stella"; Sei romanze; Giuseppe Verd


----------



## Rogerx

Sabine Devieilhe; "Ah, vous dirais-je maman"; KV 265; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Les fleurs (Arr. for Soprano, Mezzo-Soprano & Piano)


----------



## Rogerx

12 Songs, Op. 21 (text by J.M. Guyot and A.M. Apukhtin) : No. 3. Sumerki (Twilight)


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson: The complete "3 songs Op. 10" (Barber)


----------



## Rogerx

L'abbandono · Lisa Houben · Daniel Blumenthal

Vieni, amor mio! - Romanze italiane


----------



## Rogerx

Bononcini: Griselda - Per la Gloria · Luciano Pavarotti ·
Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna · Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Eva Mei - La Partenza (Rossini)


----------



## Rogerx

Magda Olivero; "Dio pietoso";


----------



## Rogerx

Solfeggio, K. 393: No. 2 in F Major


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza; "Piango, gemo sospiro"; Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Rogerx

Olivia Vermeulen & Jan Philip Schulze - Debussy - La flûte de Pan


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Mendelssohn : Sechs Gesänge, Op. 34: No. 2 Auf Flügeln des Gesanges ·

Benjamin Appl · James Baillieu


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson; "Ich möchte wohl der Kaiser sein!"; K 539; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Sur le balcon · Andrea Chudak, Andreas Schulz


----------



## Rogerx

Claude Débussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis (Régine Crespin)


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini -Quando Incise Su Quel Marmo · Sandra Giuliodori · Giovanna Giuliodori


----------



## Rogerx

Auf dem Strom, D. 943: "Nimm die letzten Abschiedsküsse" (Mässig)

Ian Bostridge/Timothy Brown/Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## Rogerx

A mezzanotte"; Gaetano Donizetti

Dame Joan Sutherland--Soprano
Richard Bonynge--Piano
1978


----------



## Rogerx

Armida abbandonata, HWV 105: "In tanti affanni miei" (Armida)


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Bonney; "Ridente la calma"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Armida abbandonata, HWV 105: "In tanti affanni miei" (Armida)


a triple like!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Mass in C minor, K. 427: "Et incarnatus est"


----------



## Rogerx

La Romance d'Ariel (Voice) · James Levine · Dawn Upshaw · Claude Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Dir, Seele des Weltalls, K.429 - 1. "Dir, Seele des Weltalls"


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert : Die Götter Griechenlands D.677 · Bernarda Fink · Gerold Huber


----------



## Rogerx

No, non turbarti, WoO92a: II. Aria: Ma tu tremi, o mio tesoro?


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, o Dio (KV 418) - Sabine Devieilhe


----------



## Rogerx

"La Canzone dei Ricordi" Martucci
Mirella Freni / Scala orchstra / Muti


----------



## Rogerx

No, non turbati, WoO 92a

Staatskapelle Berlin, Arthur Apelt & Hanne-Lore Kushe, Staatskapelle Berlin, Arthur Apelt & Hanne-Lore Kushe


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Brentano Lieder, Op. 68, No. 5 - Amor (Sabine Devieilhe)


----------



## Rogerx

Sarti: Fra i due litiganti il terzo gode - Come un agnello · Roberto Scaltriti · Les Talens Lyriques ·


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: How I Languish, Op.21, No.12 · Dmitri Hvorostovsky · Mikhail Arkadiev


----------



## Rogerx

Plaisir d'amour - Fritz Wunderlich


----------



## Rogerx

4 Songs, Op. 40: No. 1, When the Golden Cornfield Waves · Sergei Baikov & Ilya Scheps


----------



## Rogerx

Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen


----------



## Rogerx

Anna Moffo - La zingara ( Gaetano Donizetti )


----------



## Rogerx

Tosti: Aprile · Elly Ameling · Rudolf Jansen


----------



## Rogerx

English Songs, HWV 228: No. 1. As Celia's fatal arrows (The Unhappy Lovers)


----------



## Rogerx

La mere et l'enfant · Dennis O'Neill

Donizetti: Songs


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart- Oiseaux, si tous les ans, K. 307


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: L'esule · Carlo Bergonzi


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: "Maedel schau mir ins Gesicht", Op.13, No.3 J. 52 · Peter Schreier · Konrad Ragossnig


----------



## Sloe

Nicolai Gedda singing Kung Heimer and Aslög by August Söderman:






Aslög was the daughter of Sigurd and Brynhild on this site probably more known as Sigfried and Brünhilde.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Haugtussa - Song Cycle, Op.67 - Möte


----------



## Rogerx

Margaret Price - Trois Poemes de Stephane Mallarme - Debussy.


----------



## Serge

Non-classical, per se, but hopefully a track that the classical vocal music fans would still want to hear:

Diana Ankudinova at 14 - two years ago - performing an arrangement of a Russian folk song Little River






Диана Анкудинова - Реченька


----------



## Rogerx

Herbstlied, No. 4 - Sechs Lieder-Duette, Op. 63 - Mendelssohn


----------

